#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  ..::Mijn Enig Alternatief::..

## FaatjeMoesjoem

*


Onbereikbaar... 

Hoe zou het zijn als hij voor me neus zou staan en me de woorden zou toefluisteren?

In gedachten speel ik de scne af, ik zie zijn gezicht voor me, zijn mond dat zich tot een glimlach krult. Slechts die blik in zijn ogen zou me van de wereld kunnen brengen. Toch zou ik hem blijven aanstaren en de 4 woorden afwachten. In stilte bedenk ik me al wat voor gevolg het zou hebben. Ik merk hoe ik mijn hand niet kan dwingen niet naar zijn wang te reiken. Zijn glimlach verbreed zich, ik wist nog hoe fijn hij dit vond. Onder mijn vingertoppen voel ik de stoppels. Zijn hand omvat mijn pols en teder kuste hij mijn handpalm. Ik sluit mijn ogen om ervan te genieten en het volgende moment voel ik zijn vingers over de binnenkant van mijn pols gaan. Damn! Hoe deed hij dat toch?

Ik open mijn ogen en kijk hem intens aan. Zijn blik spreekt boekdelen, hij wist wat slechts een aanraking van hem kon aanrichten. Ik zucht, een diepe zucht. En zijn ogen worden donker, schuldig kijkt hij me aan.
"Het spijt me..." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd. Hij flikt het me weer, hij zou proberen medelijden op te wekken.
"Niet doen.." Mijn stem klinkt schor, en niet vasthoudend zoals zijn stem had geklonken. De greep om mijn pols verslapte, en langzaam laat ik mijn arm langs mijn lichaam zakken. Ik sla mijn ogen neer, en wanneer hij zijn hand onder mijn kin legt kijk ik weer op. Uitdagend hou ik zijn ogen gevangen in de mijne. Maar het was gedoemd te mislukken, ik was te zwak. 
"Zeg.." Ik schraapte mijn keel.
"Zeg het me... Ik smeek het je.." Hij fronste zijn voorhoofd alsof hij niet wist waar ik het over had. Toch deed hij een stap achteruit en keek me triomfantelijk aan. Ja, het was hem weer gelukt, ik had me zelf zijn slachtoffer gemaakt. En de 4 woorden, kon ik blijven dromen. Hij zou het me nooit kunnen toefluisteren...* 





_Again By FaatjeMoesjoem... 
A New story...
..::Mijn Enig Alternatief::.._

----------


## Yassamina

Wauw, wat een mooi begin!
Ik ben benieuwd, ik verheug me op het vervolg!
Groetjes

----------


## Disz-Girl

Heeeeee, wie we hier hebben  :grote grijns: 

en zoals je kunt zien, ben ik er ook weer bij  :grote grijns: 


Ik was zo blij dat ik je naam bij de auteurs zag staan naast een nieuw titel.  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

Dit was al een heel goed begin, doe maar verder wanneer je kunt  :Smilie: 

Liefs Disz-Girl

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Marokko 



_Hoofdstuk 1_ 

*Redouan* 

Ik haat dit! Ze praat op me in tot ik toegeef aan haar wensen. Amin, ze weet dat ik het druk heb, dat ik geen behoefte heb aan een vrouw die elke dag zeurt waar ik ben, wat ik doe, met wie ik ben, en degene die thuis op me zit te wachten. Daaggg.. Ik ga echt niet trouwen, maar ik vraag me af wie ze nu weer heeft uitgekozen. Zeker n of ander wicht, dat uit is op me geld. Wat moet ik doen man?? Fronsend keek hij me aan.

Je overdrijft, ze is je moeder. En dat is wat moeders doen, huwelijkspartners uitzoeken voor hun zonen. Je bent de oudste, en volgens haar ben je er klaar voor. Ze is je moeder man, ze doet het voor jou. Bovendien dwingt ze je toch nergens toe? Ik haalde me schouders op.

Ik heb al zo vaak geweigerd, voor je het weet gaat ze me wel dwingen. Ik kan haar niet tegenspreken man, ze weet dat ik haar respecteer, toch maakt ze er misbruik van. Ik trap onbewust harder op het gaspedaal. Ik was moe, gerriteerd en laat. Ze zal zo wel bellen om te vragen waar ik blijf, en ik moet nog een halfuur naar de stad in Al Hoceima. 

Je doet gevaarlijk, neem wat gas terug. Je bent gewoon moe door die moeilijke klanten van net. Kom op man, deze wegen zijn gevaarlijk vooral wanneer de avond is gevallen. Ik realiseerde me dat hij gelijk had dus nam ik wat gas terug. Amin zette weer muziek aan, en ik wilde hem een cd aanwijzen, als hij het uitschreeuwt.

Kijk uit!! Maar het was te laat, voordat ik helemaal tot stilstand kon komen had ik het dier al geraakt. Ik vloekte alles bij elkaar, en opende het portier. Amin volgde me en stapte ook de auto uit.

Idioot! Jij kan echt niet rijden man! Amin gaf me de schuld en ik zag dat ik het mis had. Ik had geen dier geraakt, maar een vrouw. Terwijl Amin door bleef zeuren bukte ik langzaam om haar om te draaien. Serieus vroeg ik me af wat voor schade ik had aangericht, maar als ik haar hoor kreunen haal ik opgelucht adem. Wetend dat ze in elk geval nog leefde.

Eey, gaat alles wel goed met je? Ik wachtte op haar antwoord maar Amin was me weer eens voor.

Natuurlijk gaat het niet goed met haar, mongool! Ze kan geen adem halen volgens mij. Je moet mond op mondbeademing doen. Verward keek ik hem aan. Waar had hij het over?

Wollah heb op tv gezien gozer. Gewoon mond op mondbeademing. Ik begon me aan hem te irriteren.

Amin, ga in de auto zitten ofzo. Als je mond op mondbeademing wil zien, doe het dan maar lekker zelf. Hij zuchtte overdreven.

Dadelijk heb je een dood op je geweten vriend! En dat was hetgeen wat me deed bukken en de plukjes haar uit haar gezicht haalde. Net wanneer ik naar Amin lijk te luisteren springen haar ogen open en duwt ze me hardhandig weg.

Wat wou jij gaan doen?? Riep ze...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa* 


De grijns die op haar gezicht verscheen kon ik wel van haar kop slaan.

Waar heb je ze geplaatst? Vroeg ik kalm.

Boven aan de weg.. Schiet nou maar op, dadelijk wordt mijn moeder boos op je. Ze wees me de deur en samen met haar zus richtte ze zich weer op de tv. Zuchtend draai ik me dan om en verlaat het huis. Wanneer de deur achter me dichtvalt hoor ik me tante zoals verwacht schreeuwen.

De avond is al gevallen, en de schapen zijn nog buiten. Wat voor vrouwen heb ik in huis, waar zijn mijn dochters en nichtje die het huishouden horen te regelen? Ilham onderbrak haar.

Mama, je nichtje Ouafaa is al gegaan. Het was haar beurt, ik had het haar nog zo gezegd. Ik probeerde de opkomende tranen tegen te houden. Hoe was ik hier ooit beland?
Ik liep de steile berg op en liep richting de autoweg. Ik werd alsnel moe en nam plaats op een rots, ondertussen keek ik naar de sterren, ik verzonk weer in mijn eigen gedachtes, terug naar mijn verleden.

Het was niet eens een jaar geleden dat ik hier werd achter gelaten door mijn vader. Maar de herinneringen aan mijn tijd in Nederland waren nog vers. Ik had de Pabo gedaan, ik was blij dat mijn vader me had laten uitstellen te gaan trouwen, tot ik was afgestudeerd. En heel stiekem hoopte ik dat hij de belofte was vergeten. Ik werkte hard voor mijn toekomst, ik wilde mijn diploma halen. Ik wilde mijn eigen leven bepalen, en niet met iemand uit haar familie trouwen, ik wilde mijn leven niet op het spel zetten. Maar zij was er om hem aan die belofte te herinneren, ik moest met haar neefje trouwen, en hem naar Nederland halen. De gevolgen van mijn besluit had ik kunnen weten, en ergens nam ik het hem niet eens kwalijk. Het was de heks met wie hij was getrouwd die hem tot dit besluit had gedwongen. Vanaf het begin van hen huwelijk bemoeide ze zich met mij. Ze had mijn vader, het beloofde Nederland, haar eigen kinderen, maar nee ze was nog niet tevreden. Ze wilde mij weg hebben, alsof ik een bedreiging vormde. 

Ik haal diep adem, en zoals gewoonlijk zie ik haar gezicht voor me, de glimlach die ze me schonk, de woorden die ze me toesprak, de trotse blik in haar ogen. 

Mama ik mis je Fluisterend sprak ik de woorden uit. Ik sprak nooit Nederlands tenzij ik alleen was, want Nederlandse dat was ik nu niet. Althans, niet als ik hier wilde overleven. Dus ik praatte als hun, en gedroeg me naar hun gewoontes. Ik wilde niet het doelwit worden in dit dorp. Ik was gewoon een Marokkaanse, berberse boerin. Zo kleedde ik me, praatte ik, en gedroeg ik me. 

Ik schoot overeind en probeerde nergens meer aan te denken. Ik ging gewoon de schapen halen, en dan zou ik snel onder de deken kruipen. Ik wilde oversteken maar had de auto niet horen aankomen. Geschrokken staar ik naar de koplampen die precies op mij af kwamen, ik kroop in elkaar en slaakte een gil. Pas wanneer ik op de grond lig besef ik me dat ik ben geraakt.

Ik hoor stemmen en kreunend probeer ik te bewegen. Wanneer ik dan een gedaante dichterbij voel komen open ik verschrikt mijn ogen. Ik ontmoet de zijne en van de schrik duwde ik hem bij me vandaan...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Redouan* 


Ze schold erop los, en verbaast keek ik van haar naar Amin, die ook zijn wenkbrauwen uit verbazing optrok. Ze probeerde op te staan, maar schreeuwde het toen uit van de pijn. Tot nu toe had ik alleen de wond op haar hoofd gezien, maar schijnbaar had ze iets aan haar been. In mijn gebroken berbers probeer ik haar duidelijk te maken dat ik haar naar het ziekenhuis wil brengen. Ik durf niet dichterbij te komen bang dat ze me zou slaan. De mensen van het platteland waren naar de verhalen die ik had gehoord niet echt vriendelijk tegen buitenstaanders. Ik zuchtte en keek Amin hopeloos aan wanneer ze geen antwoord geeft. Het volgende moment komen twee dames schreeuwend de weg oprennen naar de dame wiens naam ik nog niet wist. Met hun vreselijke stemmen beginnen ze haar te vragen of alles wel goed gaat, als ze Amin en ik zien staan zette ze een grote glimlach op hun gezicht, en dwingen de dame in kwestie op de grond te blijven liggen.

Tfoe man, dit heb ik weer. Wat moet ik hier nou mee?? Ze zal waarschijnlijk toch alleen geld van me willen. Zit ik hier nog langer, en heb ik ook nog politie op me dak, die er helemaal profijt van zullen hebben. Haal haar over, en zet haar in de auto. Daar praten we wel op haar in. Amin staarde me ongelovig aan, maar zonder meer te zeggen liep ik al naar de auto. Onderling beginnen de dames te discussiren en zonder me ermee te bemoeien stap ik in en laat ik alles aan Amin over die toekijkt hoe de dames het zelf oplossen. Eentje van de laatste loopt dan de berg boven de weg op, en de ander helpt de dame in kwestie de auto in. Ik staar voor me uit, en wanneer Amin me zegt dat we kunnen start ik de auto en rijd weg. 


Het is stil maar zoals verwacht is Amin degene die de stilte verbreekt. 

Heb je alleen last van je been? Door in de spiegel te kijken probeer ik haar reactie te peilen.

Hij is gebroken Dat waren haar enige woorden. Ze werd weer stil en staarde naar buiten. Ik haal diep adem, dit moest mij weer overkomen. De ander steekt haar hand naar voren en Amin schud hem.

Ik heet Ilham. Ik richtte me op de weg en deed alsof ik haar versier pogingen niet opmerkte. Amin stelde zich voor en ze raakte aan de praat, althans voorzover er werd gepraat want ze giechelde alleen. Ik haat die wijven! Zwaar gerriteerd door de verloop van deze avond richtte ik me op de weg


*
Ouafaa* 

Ik voelde een pijnscheut door mijn been gaan. Het deed zo een pijn maar toch hield ik me gedeisd. Met veel moeite was ik bij ze in de auto gaan zitten, hij was echt onbeschoft. Meneertje dacht over me te kunnen praten in het Nederlands, denkend dat ik hem niet zou kunnen verstaan, ik was toch maar een arme boerin. Ik irriteerde me zo erg aan hem, ik kon hem wel wurgen, toch hield ik me rustig. Ik zei alleen het hoognodige, al was het moeilijk. Want zoals nu was hij zijn vriend weer duidelijk aan het maken wat voor een blok aan zijn been ik was.

Ik kom helemaal te laat nu bij me Ma. Amin, ik laat je met ze in het ziekenhuis, geef ze geld en bel me als je klaar bent dan kom ik je ophalen. Amin knikte zonder wat te zeggen en richtte zich op de cd-speler. Die vent had het wel gemaakt met zijn zaakjes. Zijn auto zag er duur uit, en de pakken die ze aanhadden lieten me geloven dat ze niet op vakantie waren maar voor zaken. Hij haalde me weer uit mijn gedachtes.

Ze zien er niet uit trouwens, als iemand ons zo ziet met hun is ons hele reputatie naar de maan. Amin zuchtte waarop de ander hem raar aankeek.

Die mensen weten niet beter, hou erover op. Ik voel me er niet goed bij dat we zo over ze praten, al verstaan ze ons niet. De jongeman haalde toen zijn schouders op.

Sorry, je hebt gelijk. Ik irriteer me gewoon aan ze, het zijn toch allemaal schijnheilige wijven die uit zijn op geld of de overtocht naar Europa. Amin haalde wederom zijn schouders op en zette de muziek wat harder. Ilham die naast me zat begon gek te dansen, en genoot van de aandacht die Amin haar schonk. Maar ik wist wel beter, zij was het type waar hij het over had. Degene die aandacht zocht als het ging om die `buitenlandse jongens`. Dus ik verbaasde me ook niet dat hij zo over ze sprak, toch voelde ik me aangevallen. Vuile hond! Als het kon had ik hem op zijn plaats gezet, maar ik hield me stil en hoopte dat Ilham niet zou verraden dat ik ook Nederlands sprak, maar haar kennende zou ze bang zijn dat ik zo de aandacht van hen zou krijgen die zij zo graag wilde. Ik zuchtte en keek maar naar buiten. Ik haatte ziekenhuizen, en stiekem hoopte ik dat ik niet in tranen zou uitbarsten als ik er zou zijn. Maar wetend dat hij er niet bij zou zijn was een gehele geruststelling.....   



Thanx dames.. Welkom!

Faat

----------


## *MissyN*

:wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  


SCHAT HET IS PRACHTIG....

laat me niet te lang wachten..
want ik ben echt benieuwd of ze toch nederlands zou praten..
Teminste dat zou ik doen..  :Cool:  haha
maar jah wie ben ik..

 :love:  I LOVE IT  :love:  

pls schat laat me niet te lang wachten..pls...

----------


## Yassamina

AAAHHH, prachtig!!! Goed begin, ik kijk uit
naar het vervolg! Ik heb trouwens je 2 andere verhalen
gelezen en ik moet je zeggen meid: Wallahilla je hebt 
tbarkallah echt talent! Alles zit erin! Ik vraag me af of je iets'
met je talent hebt gedaan of gaat doen? Je zou het echt gaan maken!
Ik volg je verhaal verder, je hoort van me!
Sokran, groetjes Yassamina

----------


## samiatje16

hee lieve lieve meid.... leuk dat je besloten hebt om aan een nieuw verhaal te beginnen toppieee  :blauwe kus:  
je andere tweee verhalen waren echt WOUWWW,, ik zeg tegen jou wallah allen jou verhalen hebben mij echt diep geraakt,, echt waar meid en elke keer doe je het weer,,, je zet je verhaal zo neer dat je er van kan genieten en dat je het verhaal niet uit je hoofd kan zetten want vanaf dag n dat ik je verhalen las * hij was een deel van mij&mijn only love* kan ik ze maar niet vergeten. (heb ze onderhand nu 2 x gelezen) MAAAAAARRRRRR 
alleen mis ik nu je andere verhaal *zij werd een deel van mij* deze verhaal kan ik maar niet uit mijn hoofd zetten,, ook omdat ik het eerder heb gelezen(volgens mij op marokko.nl) maar alleen een deel ervan, omdat hij nog niet af was,, dus nu vraagje aaan jou,,,, waar is die verhaal gebleven???  :huil:   :huil:  en ga je die nog afmaken?

mohiem jij hebt echt maar dan ook echt schrijf talent,, ga zo door xxx samia

----------


## samiatje16

heee meisiee wanneer ga je nou verder met deze ooh zooo mooie verhaal ,,,, xxxx samia

----------


## moemoe

Nou Nou Nou.. een nieuw verhaal .. je blijft ons verwennen h  :knipoog:  
Dit keer ben ik ook terug in de partij dus..  :boogie:  . waar blijft het volgend vervolgje?? Je begin is al fantastisch en ik twijfel niet dat het hele verhaal fantastisch zal zijn!!! (en ja.. ga je dat verhaal van 'zij werd een deel van mij' niet afmaken??? want die was ook harstikke goed.. en kd8 dat je daar verder mee zou doen als je klaar was met my only love!!)

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

De volgende dag... 

*Ouafaa* 

Ik zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer en draaide me op me zij richting het raam, ik wilde naar buiten kijken. De zon was al opgekomen maar ik had geen oog dicht gedaan vannacht, de pijn was bijna ondraaglijk geworden en bovendien was ik te bang in deze lege kamer. De kamerdeur stond open en met me rug ernaartoe keek ik naar de heldere lucht. De volgende stortvloed van tranen volgde, ik voelde me zo alleen en in de steek gelaten dat ik nu echt behoefte had aan gezelschap. Aan Naila, mijn beste vriendin met wie ik ben opgegroeid. De meid die me het meest heeft gesteund bij het verlies van mijn moeder jaren geleden. Zij was degene met wie ik elke stad onveilig maakte, elke winkel leegplunderde, ja zij was mijn gekke vriendin, ze maakte me altijd aan het lachen, en eten konden we beide als de beste. Elk restaurant, eettentje en snackbar kende we. Ik veeg de tranen wederom van mijn wangen en even verschijnt er een glimlach op me gezicht als ik me een gekke actie van haar voor me gezicht haal. Ik miste haar, mijn vertrouwde omgeving, en het meest: Mijn vrijheid. Ze deed haar best dat wist ik, ze deed alles om me hier weg te halen maar nog steeds heeft ze geen oplossing kunnen vinden. Ik hoopte op een teken van leven, op een telefoontje of een brief, want ik miste haar stem, haar lieve woorden die me konden geruststellen. Die zouden ervoor kunnen zorgen dat ik er weer weken tegen aan zou kunnen. Ik snikte en probeer de opkomende tranen tegen te houden. Ik wilde niet meer huilen...

Ik hoorde geritsel achter me en in een reflex draai ik me om, hij sprong achteruit en keek me met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aan.

"Ehm, ik dacht dat je sliep..." Gerriteerd keek ik hem aan, en vervolgens merkte ik de stapel biljetten op het kastje naast mijn bed. Verward staarde ik hem daarop weer aan.

"Dat geld wilde ik achterlaten, want Amin heeft gister de ziekenhuiskosten betaald maar dit is voor jou. Ik stuur nog iemand die je kan thuisbrengen ik moet nu namelijk weg. En ik neem aan dat je nu nog niet weg wilt?" Ik wilde tegen hem uitvallen ik wilde zijn geld niet, toch hield ik me in. Hij was namelijk degene die me terug naar huis moest brengen. Ik zuchtte en gerriteerd gooide ik de biljetten van de kast op de grond.

"Ik hoef jou geld niet. Ik kan prima zonder, geef me vijf minuten kun je me meteen terug brengen. Ik wil je vooral niet tot last zijn dat je straks nog iemand moet sturen voor mij." Hij trok zijn wenkbrauw op en staarde me ongelovig aan. Alsof hij niet kon geloven dat ik werkelijk zijn geld had afgeslagen. Ik merkte dat hij niet zo goed kon omgaan met afwijzingen, zijn woord was immers altijd wet geweest. Dat merkte ik ook aan de manier waarop hij met zijn vriend of collega Amin omging, en vanwege het feit dat hij werkelijk dacht dat de wereld om hem draaide. Hij haalde zijn schouders op en zonder iets te zeggen verdween hij. Ik zuchtte en stond snel op. De biljetten raapte ik van de grond, stak ze in mijn zak en met mijn krukken liep ik de lift in naar beneden. In de hal stond hij geleund tegen de balie, toen hij me opmerkte bekeek hij me van top tot teen.

"Is er iets..." Hij haalde zijn schouders op en liep me toen vooruit naar buiten. Stilletjes volgde ik hem. Met me krukken probeerde ik hem bij te houden maar dat ging helaas niet, hij was te snel en deed geen enkele moeite me te helpen. Als ik bij de auto aan kom opent hij voor me het portier loopt om en stapt dan aan zijn kant weer in. Met een diepe zucht laat ik merken dat ik hier niet van gediend ben. Toch doe ik me sterk voor en zeg er niks van. Ik gooi de krukken in de auto, en klim de bank op. Het zag er blijkbaar grappig uit omdat hij een lach probeerde te onderdrukken.

"Wat is er??" Hij draaide zijn gezicht naar me om, en zijn donkere ogen staarde me aan. 

"Die arrogante houding staat je niet." Ik knikte.

"Dat klopt, dat laat ik wel aan jou over." Hij grinnikte.

"Je hebt een grote mond voor een dame met geen enkele status." Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw draaide ik me naar hem om. Triomfantelijk staarde hij me aan.

"Dat je uit het land komt met de gele kentekens betekent niet dat je hier alles kunt maken. Geld koopt niet alles. Trouwens, wederom hier je geld daarmee koop je mij namelijk niet om." Ik haalde het geld uit mijn zak en stopte het in zijn dashboard kastje. Hij richtte zich even op de weg en toen weer op mij.

"Het was niet om je om te kopen, ik dacht dan kun je wat fatsoenlijke kleding kopen. Want zo met je gezien worden is natuurlijk slecht voor me reputatie." Ik voelde hoe een brok zich in mijn keel vestigde, wat gaf hem het recht, die vuile hond! 

Vanaf toen zei ik niets meer, ik voelde me zwaar beledigd en stiekem smeed ik allerlei plannen om hem te vermoorde, hoe stevig ik zijn nek zou willen omdraaien.. OEF!!! De rest van de rit bleef het stil, althans tussen ons want hij was continue aan de telefoon. Duidelijk een drukke man, een drukke man die ik na vandaag nooit meer wilde zien....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Redouan* 


Ze had gehuild. Ik had haar tranen gezien, maar zij had niet opgemerkt hoe ik ervan was geschrokken. Ik had me moeten inhouden, want dat was mijn zwakke punt, nooit wilde ik een vrouw zien huilen, ook haar niet.
Ik was echt een klootzak, ik gedroeg me zo gemeen tegenover haar terwijl ze me niks had aangedaan. Ik had haar geld gegeven, stommer kon ik niet zijn. Waarom probeer ik altijd iedereen om te kopen? Ze had gewoon gelijk, zij was de eerste die me tegensprak, degene die me eerlijk kon zeggen wat een klootzak ik kon zijn. En nu had ik haar weer met een belediging de mond gesnoerd. Maar natuurlijk kon ik mijn excuses niet aanbieden, nee zo was ik niet.

Het gesprek met me moeder de avond ervoor was me bijgebleven, en eerlijk gezegd was dat hetgeen wat me zo bezighield. De afspraak die ik met haar had was wat me alles deed afreageren op de persoon die naast me zat. Degene die geen idee had wat mij nog te wachten stond. 

Trouwen Ik haat dat woord, en ik hoopte dat het zou worden afgeschaft, het liefst binnen een maand. Een maand, zolang had ik de tijd iemand te zoeken, want trouwen moest gebeuren aan het einde van mijn vakantie hier. Met een vrouw aan me zijde moest ik terug gaan naar dat kikkerlandje. Het idee alleen al bezorgde me kotsneigingen. Waar ga ik in hemelsnaam een vrouw vinden die ik kan uitstaan binnen 4 weken. Ik had het al zo druk, en bovendien had ik nog de bruiloft van me neef waar ik naartoe moest gaan. Ik trok mijn wenkbrauw op bij het laatste. Dat was het! Ik zou een dame uitkiezen op zijn feest, daar zouden genoeg hopeloze vrouwen te vinden zijn. Ik was diep in gedachten verzonken, en stiekem verscheen er een glimlach op me gezicht Het zou wel goed komen

Waar rij je naartoe, je moet me hier afzetten idioot! Ik schrok op en trapte onbewust op de rem. Ze schoot naar voren, en ik hoorde haar me in het berbers uitschelden.

Toen ze uitstapte gooide ze eerst haar krukken eruit, in een reflex stapte ik ook uit om naar haar kant te lopen en haar arm vast te pakken en haar te helpen uitstappen. Ik weet niet wat me bezielde, waarschijnlijk voelde ik me gewoon schuldig, ik had haar immers aangereden. Gelukkig had ze het niet in de gaten en duwde ze me dus ook niet weg, toen ze uiteindelijk op n been stond gaf ik haar de krukken aan en schonk haar een snelle glimlach.

Eey, sorry voor het ongemak allemaal. Als ik nog iets kan doen, in verband met je been, ziekenhuis of iets anders wat door mij toedoen moeilijk gaat laat het me dan weten. Hier heb je me kaartje Ik haalde me kaartje uit me zak en gaf het haar aan. Ze keek me even aan, met een blik die ik niet zo snel kon plaatsen. Ze nam mijn kaartje niet aan, en gauw daarna worden we gestoord door iemand die wat verderop loopt te tieren en te vloeken. Ik zie dat ze schrikt en zich snel uit de voeten probeert te maken.

Wacht, ik ken je naam niet eens. Neem me kaartje be3da aan. Ze draaide zich een ogenblik om en een steek trof mijn hart wanneer ik de traan op haar wang zie glinsteren.

Ga Alstublieft ga weg Ze smeekte het me, en verstomd staarde ik haar na. Ik stond daar gewoon met open ogen en de kaartje nog uitgestoken in me hand. Ze hinkelde de heuvel af en wanneer ze de vrouw tegemoet komt sluit ik het portier en loop ik naar mijn kant van de auto om in te stappen, en vervolgens weg te rijden. Ik zuchtte nog even en schudde toen met mijn hoofd.. Dat was dat, op naar de serieuze zaken...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Hey schatjes...

Alles goed met jullie??

Wilde jullie bedanken voor de allerliefste, complimenterende en geweldige woorden...
Ben blij dat jullie er weer zijn, ik hoop dat jullie ervan zullen genieten zoals jullie van mijn andere verhalen hebben genoten...

Wat betreft mijn onafgemaakte verhaal: Zij is een deel van mij...
Ik heb geen idee!! Momenteel ben ik er niet mee bezig, misschien in de toekomst of anders verwijder ik hem helemaal...

Het spijt me dames... Maar kan niet met twee verhalen tegelijkertijd bezighouden...


Dikke zoen!
Fatiha*

----------


## moemoe

AIAIAIAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!


 :wat?!:  


Ik ben terug verslaafd!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :verward:

----------


## Yassamina

Hey, je verhaal doet!!!!
Ik kijk uit naar het vervolg
groetjes

----------


## *MissyN*

:jumping:  

sorry ik wil wel vertellen hoe geweldig je iedere x keer bent..
maar sorry meid hier zijn gewoon geen woorden voor..
je bent te goed  :fuckit:  


ik heb een leuk ideetjuh..
anders maak je je verhaal 
zij is een deel van mij tot einde 
en stuur je het mij op 
ben ik ook tevreden.. :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:  
haha just kidding  :boogjes:

----------


## moemoe

ik heb misschien wel een beter ideetjeuh MissyN :knipoog: !! Misschien wilt iemand anders op dit forum het verhaaltje "zij werd een deel van mij" afmaken... Iemand die geinspireerd is door het begin van het verhaal?? Iemand die bijna even goed als faatjemoesjoem kan schrijven (ja iemand die even goed kan schrijven als faatie bestaat niet geloof ik  :grote grijns:  ) Maar jah.. als er iemand daarmee dus wilt beginnen moet je wel eerst toestemming vragen van faatie h.. want anders steel je het verhaal.. terwijl ze misschien toch ineens het idee krijgt om tog verder te schrijven??? Maarjaaah.. ik vind het zonde dat dat verhaal niet afgemaakt wordt  :frons:  

groetieezzzzzzz van moemoeke

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Je bent geweldig faatje  :blozen: !

----------


## samiatje16

dank je wel voor je lieve lange vervolg,,, ik begrijp je volkomen dat je geen tijd meer hebt om het andere verhaal aftemaken,,, wel jammer,,, 
schrijf snel verder,,,, je bent een topper

xxx samia

----------


## Hasoena

Hoi meid!!!!


Ik vind dit echt een hele leuke verhaal, en beloof je me dat je zo snel mogelijk een vervolg plaatst dan beloof ik om een trouwe fan van je te worden.... Safie?

Deal

----------


## pipomaroc

he faatje 

volgens mij word dit ook weer een topper , je hebt er in ieder gaval een trouwe fan erbij !!!!!!


hoop maar dat je gauw een vervolg plaatst

----------


## orka-ogen

hey faatje,

hier ben ik weer je trouwe fan, ik wist pas vandaag dat je al een tijdje bezig bent met een ander verhaal dus dacht ik mij weer te laaten beinvloeden door jou....

het begin is al prachtig, zoals de verhalen ervoor natuurlijk.

het is mij een eer nog een verhaal van joui te lezen....


 :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:   :duim:   :player:

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder ik lees deze verhaal ook al op marokko.nl

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa* 


Met een grote grijns op me gezicht loop ik over het hete zand, ik voel de korrels tussen mijn tenen en haal diep adem. Eindelijk! Ik was van het gips af, ik kon gewoon lopen zonder die verdomde krukken. Ik liep door totdat ik ook het water voelde, ik kijk op en voel me eindelijk echt opgelucht, nu ik zo bij het water stond, voelde ik me zo vrij. En eindelijk eens alleen, alleen met mijn gedachten.

De dames hadden me in het ziekenhuis achter gelaten en waren de stad in gegaan. Dus ben ik maar naar het strand gelopen dat vlak bij het ziekenhuis lag. 

De afgelopen weken waren vreselijk geweest, mijn tante had me letterlijk het leven zuur gemaakt en ergens was ik blij dat ik nu even weg was daar. Naila had nog steeds niks van zich laten horen. En langzaam begon ik te geloven dat ik Nederland nooit meer terug zou zien. Niet zolang mijn vader de papieren bij zich had. Ik zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer en bekeek toen mijn enkel. Het zag er nog pijnlijk uit maar ik kon in elk geval normaal lopen. Dit betekende dat ik het huishouden weer kon gaan overnemen. Ik zuchtte bij die laatste gedachte en ging op het zand zitten.

Vroeger was Marokko voor mij een vakantieland, het land waar ik altijd zo erg naar verlangde maar nu had ik het wel gezien, ik wilde terug naar Nederland. Naar het land waar ik mezelf kon zijn, waar ik de vrijheid had alles te doen wat ik wilde doen. Marokko was en bleef een vakantieland, ik had het hier geweldig naar me zin omdat het tijdelijk was, onder de vooruitzicht dat we na die weken terug gingen naar het vertrouwde kikkerlandje.

De herinnering aan mijn laatste vakantie hier samen met Naila bezorgt me een glimlach op mijn gezicht. We hadden de grootste lol gehad, dag en nacht samen geweest en de raarste dingen hadden we in dit stadje uitgehaald. Ik miste haar zo, ze was de zus die ik nooit heb gehad, de broer die ik door het verdriet om mijn moeder heb verloren, ze zorgde voor me, en steunde me in de mindere tijden. Tja, Naila ik hoopte haar heel snel weer te zien want dit nog langer volhouden kon ik niet. Ik stond op en zuchtend loop ik over het zand om het strand te verlaten. Ik moest Ilham en Salima vinden, zonder hen zou ik niet naar huis kunnen. Me tante zou me vermoorden en hoe dan ook zou ik de schuld krijgen, en dat betekende niets goeds de komende tijd. Ach ja, ik zou het wel redden, zoals het me de afgelopen tijd was gelukt. 

Toch voelde ik diep van binnen de pijn, het gemist en het verdriet. Ik wilde hier niet zijn, en terwijl er een traan ontsnapte versnelde ik mijn pas om weer richting het ziekenhuis te lopen. Ik moest ze vinden, want het werd tijd om naar huis te gaan..



*Redouan* 

Ik nam een slok van mijn drankje en vanuit mijn ooghoeken bekeek ik haar stiekem. 
Eey is dat niet? Ik knikte voordat hij zijn zin kon afmaken.
Ja Amin, dat is het meisje dat ik heb aangereden en sinds de dag dat ik haar thuis bracht ik niks meer van me liet horen. Amin haalde zijn schouders op en richtte zich weer op het schone dat praktisch op zijn schoot zat en weer om zijn aandacht vroeg. Ik zuchtte en in gedachten verzonken luisterde ik naar de golven en de spelende kinderen die van en naar het water rende. Een glimlach sierde mijn gezicht, het idee dat er ooit een kleine wezentje van mij zou zijn. Iemand die me papa kan noemen, en op wie ik trots mag zijn. Ik schudde die gedachte snel van me af, ik leek wel een wijf. En aangezien ik nooit meer zou liefhebben zag ik het toch niet meer zitten. Een kind? Ik zou het geen liefde kunnen geven, nee daar was ik te hard voor geworden. Ik heb lief gehad, en ze had er misbruik van gemaakt. Nee, liefhebben dat nooit meer..

Ik werd uit mijn gedachtens gehaald door me telefoon. Snel neem ik op als ik zie dat het me moeder is.

"Salaam yemma. Jek labas?" Ik hoorde haar diep zuchten. 
"Waar ben je, kom naar huis je moet iemand ontmoeten." Ik rolde met mijn ogen, alstublieft niet weer. Volgens mij had ik alle dames in die hier in Al Hoceima rondliepen wel ontmoet bij me ouders thuis.
"Yemma, ik heb geen tijd. Ik heb nog 2 weken, laat me, ik vind wel iemand voor het einde van de zomer." Ze zuchtte weer en ik merkte dat ze teleurgesteld was.
"Ze zijn nu hier, van ver gekomen. Je moet wel langskomen, is toch hsoema." Natuurlijk, me moeder zou me moeder niet zijn als ze me geen schuld gevoel zou aanpraten. 
"Ik beloof je dat zij de laatste is, daarna laat ik het echt aan jou over." Ik zuchtte en besloot toe te geven.
"Wagga yemma ik kom eraan." Ik nam afscheid en hing op. Amin keek me vragend aan. 
"Was dat weer je moeder?" Ik knikte als antwoord op zijn vraag en haalde geld uit mijn zak om de drankjes te betalen. Terwijl ik wacht om mijn wisselgeld terug te krijgen draai ik me onbewust om naar de gedaante dat nu opstond en teleurgesteld over het strand liep. Ik merkte dat ik me wilde haasten en ongeduldig wachtte op de ober die op zijn gemakje het gepaste geld bij elkaar sprokkelde. 
"Laat het zitten, ik moet weg!" Amin keek me verbaasd aan. 
"Ik wist niet dat je zo graag naar huis wilde?" Ik wuif zijn opmerking weg.
"Ik bel je nog over vanavond, thalla!" Ik loop snel weg en ga onopgemerkt achter haar lopen. Duidelijk heeft ze ook haast en als ze bij het ziekenhuis aankomt merk ik pas dat haar gips eraf is, het was me helemaal ontgaan dat ze door de aanrijding haar been had gebroken. Ik blijf stil staan achter een auto en zie hoe ze uitgeput gaat zitten op een tree voor het ingang van het ziekenhuis.

Ik wil net de stap zetten naar haar toe te gaan en haar aan te spreken als me de traan opvalt die over haar wang biggelt. De verdriet was van haar gezicht af te lezen, en verstomd blijf ik staan. Ze slaat haar armen over zich heen, en ik merk dat ze haar tranen probeert te bedwingen. Ik slik even en even vraag ik me af wat ik moet doen. Ze was zo kwetsbaar en ik zou het alleen maar erger maken als ik haar zou aanspreken. 

Ik zuchtte en vroeg mezelf af wat me bezielde. Waarom was ik haar achterna gelopen? Ik had meteen spijt van mijn actie en draaide me snel om. Mijn auto had ik achter gelaten en als ik hier zou blijven hangen zou ik straks me moeder weer op me dak krijgen. Wanneer ik in mijn auto stap rijd ik langs haar heen, ik kan mijn ogen niet van haar afhouden en gelukkig had ze me ook niet opgemerkt. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en richtte me maar weer op het verkeer. 

Vreemd hoe ik de afgelopen dagen aan haar had gedacht, hoe haar droevige gezicht me was bijgebleven, ik was zo nieuwsgierig maar toch hield iets me tegen. Ze droeg iets met zich mee, iets wat ik maar al te graag wilde weten. Haar tranen, haar verdriet, ik wilde weten maar te trots om te vragen of ze het met me wilde delen. En dan uiteindelijk? Wat zou ik eraan hebben? Alleen hoofdpijn, want dat is het enige wat vrouwen konden doen, mannen hoofdpijn bezorgden. Nee dit zat goed zo, voorlopig geen vrouw voor mij, en dus ook haar zorgen niet


*Naila* 

Omar kreeg in de gaten dat ik niet naar zijn verhaal luisterde en bezorgd keek hij me toen aan.
Naila gaat alles wel goed met je? Verward staarde ik hem aan.
Sorry wat zei je? Hij zuchtte en schudde met zijn hoofd.
"Maak je niet al teveel zorgen om haar. Ouafaa red zich wel. Ik knikte en hij plantte een kus op mijn voorhoofd. Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach.
Liefje, ik zie je morgen, moet nu echt weg. Hij knikte en gaf me een warme knuffel. Ik stond op en verliet het park richting het eettentje waar ik met Said had afgesproken. Bij binnenkomst merk ik hem meteen op. Ik nam plaats tegenover hem en toen pas keek hij op.
Wil je koffie? Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
Nee shokran, vertel me wat ik moet weten. Hij nipte van zijn eigen koffie en schudde toen met zijn hoofd.
Het spijt me, het bedrag blijft staan. Maar vergeet niet dat het riskant is. Naila, die mensen willen alleen geld. Of ze het overleeft of niet, dat interesseert ze niet. Ik zuchtte en uit woede had ik zin om iets kapot te gooien. 
Kan ze niet mijn identiteit gebruiken dan? Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
Ook riskant.. Ik zuchtte.
Wat moet ik doen Said? Haar daar gewoon laten stikken? Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
Je kunt een vent zoeken die met haar trouwt, maar wel weet dat hij 5 jaar lang aan haar vastzit. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
Dat is geen optie, dat overleeft ze helemaal niet. Spijtig keek hij me aan en ik besefte me dat mijn enige restje hoop dat ik had nu ook in rook was opgegaan. Ik stond op en zonder afscheid te nemen liep ik het eettentje uit. 


Buiten aangekomen vroeg ik me af hoe ik het haar moest vertellen. Hoe moest ik haar zeggen dat ik haar niet kon helpen. Ik kon niks doen zolang zij haar vader niet wilde aangeven, zolang ze hem er niet bij wilde betrekken. Ik kon haar daar niet weghalen, en dat terwijl ik heel goed wist dat ze het daar niet zou kunnen uithouden. Ik was er nog niet geweest, maar hoe ze het had beschreven, hoe ze me had gesmeekt een oplossing te zoeken dat vertelde mij genoeg. 

Naila!!! Verschrikt draaide ik me om, en ontmoet Ouacima een andere vriendin van Ouafaa en mij. Ze drukte een kus op me wang en liep met me mee.

Waar ga je heen? Ik haalde mijn schouders op.
Naar huis.. Denk ik.. En jij? Ze knikte.
Ik ook Dus naar de tramhalte dan maar? Ik schonk haar een snelle glimlach en knikte toen als antwoord op haar vraag. 

Het blijft verder stil, allebei in gedachten verzonken gaan we bij de halte staan wachten op de tram. Algauw onderbrak Ouacima de stilte.
Heb je nog wat van haar gehoord? Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
"Heb geen contact meer opgezocht, ze zal zich wel zorgen maken. Ouacima knikte en richtte zich op de jongen die duidelijk om haar aandacht vroeg. Hij stond aan de overkant en om zijn interesse in hem te laten zien schonk ze hem een knipoog.
Ouacima, gedraag je! Je bent niet alleen, en houd op met jongens gebruiken voor je tijdverdrijf. Ze haalde haar schouders op.
Zij doen het toch ook, bovendien ziet hij er wel goed uit hoor. Ik zuchtte diep om haar te laten merken dat ik me aan haar gedrag ergerde.

Okeej, ik houd ermee op. Terug naar Ouafaa, ik mis haar man. Miskina, ze zal het wel zwaar hebben in dat land. Ik zei nog zo tegen haar, houd je papieren bij je, als je daar moet blijven kun je net zo goed zelfmoord plegen! Gerriteerd keek ik haar, en gaf haar toen een duw. Ze verloor bijna haar evenwicht maar wist zich aan de paal vast te klampen om weer echt op te kunnen staan.

Wat doe je? Is toch zo, alsof iemand van ons het daar zou kunnen overleven. Kom op zeg! Marokko, goed voor 1 of 2 weken vakantie meer dan ook echt niet. Er valt toch niet te overleven met die corruptie. Ik zuchtte en sloot mijn ogen om tot tien te tellen. Ze viel stil en even dacht ik dat ze weer een andere sukkel om aandacht vroeg. Toen ik me ogen weer opendeed voelde ik meteen daarna haar armen om heen. Ze trok me stevig tegen zich aan en mompelde dat ze van me hield en dat ik haar onderhand wel kende. En dat was inderdaad zo. Ouacima was gewoon zo, ze was zo gek als een deur maar had een gouden hartje, en dit was haar manier om het gemis van Ouafaa te laten zien. 

Je bent raar, maar ik hou ook van jou. Ze plantte toen een dikke kus op mijn wang en samen stapte we de tram in richting huis. We woonde niet ver bij elkaar vandaan en onderweg vertelde ik haar dan ook in grote lijnen dat we moesten gaan accepteren dat Ouafaa niet terug zou kunnen komen zolang haar vader geen actie ondernam. Met tranende ogen had ze me aangekeken, niet alleen omdat ze medelijden had met Ouafaa maar ook omdat de dagen die we samen doorbrachten niet meer waren zoals de momenten wanneer Ouafaa er bij was. Bij het afscheid hadden we elkaar geknuffeld en had ik haar verzekerd dat alles goed zou komen. Als iemand dit zou aankunnen, dan was dat Ouafaa wel.   



Dikke kus,
Faat

Ps: Jullie zijn schatten en verwelkom jullie bij het verhaal.. InsaAllah gauw meer..

----------


## orka-ogen

dit wordt weer een spetterend verhaal
spannend

----------


## *MissyN*

wow..

ik heb kippevel en de tranen begonnen zich al op te hopen achter me ogen..Damn..
maar gelukkig..je bent op tijd gestopt..hihihi

hoe doe je het steeds weer bter zijn..

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## Hasoena

Salaam,


ik wou je gewoon even zeggen, echt heel mooi hoe je schijft, j
e sleurt me helemaal mee in je verhalen.... ja zelfs tot 03:00 in de morgend en tijdens me werk lees ik jouw verhalen.... echt heel mooi
Ik wou je eveneens heel veel succes wensen meid..


hou j goed

e thanx voor de mooie verhalen...

Succes

----------


## pipomaroc

klasse meisie weer een leuk stuk .

ma ik wil nog meeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!

succes 

groetjes pipo

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Ouafaa_ 


In alle stilte veeg ik de binnenplaats met het kleine steeltje dat de bezem bevat. Me tante weigerde ondertussen haar twee dochters weg te laten gaan.

Hebben jullie wel gezien hoeveel werk er verricht moet worden? Niemand gaat naar een bruiloft totdat alle werk voor het land klaar is. Me tante stormde toen haar slaapkamer in en ging liggen op het bed zoals ik al had verwacht. Ilham en Salima waren duidelijk gerriteerd en ergens had ik wel verwacht dat ze dit op mij zouden afreageren. Toen Salima de deur uit stormde en Ilham haar strohoed opzette was ik verbaasd dat ze naar hun moeder luisterde. 

Ze wilde dus heel graag naar de bruiloft van Huria, een nicht van de dames. Eigenlijk moest het me ook niks verbazen, het was in Al Hoceima, in n van de mooiste zalen dat uitzicht had op een prachtige strand. Ze konden weg van het platteland, en last but not least, er zouden genoeg vrijgezelle jongens aanwezig zijn. De aanstaande van Huria zelf kwam uit Nederland, dus genoeg familieleden van hem die aanwezig zouden zijn, en misschien zouden deze dames iemand kunnen scoren, om dezelfde overtocht te maken als Huria. Ik zuchtte en zette de gedachte aan de bruiloft van me af. Als ik klaar ben, maak ik de paarden klaar om de hooi op te gaan halen. Net wanneer ik wil gaan vertrekken komt me tante naar buiten lopen. 

Ouafaa, ik wil je wat vragen? Afwachtend keek ik haar aan.

Ga maar een gedeelte ophalen, en kom dan terug om je klaar te maken voor de bruiloft. Je hebt je jurk toch nog? Verbaasd staarde ik haar aan. En langzaam knikte ik toen om haar vraag zo te beantwoorden.

Mlih! Dan zie ik je straks, ik haal je sieraden alvast tevoorschijn. En Salima en Ilham mogen nog wat harder doorwerken. Ze schonk me een snelle glimlach en verdween toen weer naar binnen. Even bleef ik staan, en liet de woorden tot me doordringen. Sinds wanneer was zij zo lief voor mij? Meteen drong daarna tot me door dat er weer een spelletje gaande was. Alleen wist ik niet precies wat. Ik zuchtte. Ik had helemaal geen zin om naar een bruiloft te gaan. Ik had daar totaal geen behoefte aan. Al die starende blikken, en nieuwsgierige ogen die zich afvragen wie ik ben, en waar ik vandaan kom. Om nou het verleden weer op te rakelen daar had ik geen zin in. Weer een diepe zucht, en vervolg dan mijn weg langs de cactussen richting het gebied waar het werk op me lag te wachten. 

Ongelofelijk! Niet zo lang geleden zat ik in de college banken van Rotterdam. Ik werd omringd door autochtonen. Sprak de Nederlandse taal vloeiend, en na school gingen mijn vriendinnen en ik nog de stad in. Altijd wel naar een eetzaakje, want honger hadden we altijd. Kleding, daar waren we verslaafd aan. Elk week wel een nieuwe broek, truitje of schoenen. En nu? Ik leefde in een wereld dat me tot pas geleden heel onbekend was. Het was hard werken, en al was het niet makkelijk, ik moest veel gaan opgeven. Het was wennen, en zoals ik in het begin vocht met me nichten omdat ze weer eens een kledingstuk van me hadden gestolen zo vocht ik nu om vol te houden, te overleven in het land dat me vroeger zo onbekend was

Zoals me tante zich herinnerde had ik nog een feestjurk op een geheime plek bewaard, daar zat ook een foto van mijn moeder Allahier7emha, en een klein geschenkje dat ik ooit van me broer Walid had gehad. Ik sloot me ogen en even verscheen zijn gemene glimlach, wanneer hij me weer eens voor de gek had gehouden. Oeff wat miste ik hem! Zodra ik merk dat ik weer terug naar het verleden ga, neem ik een diepe zucht en richt me dan weer op de dagelijkse bezigheden.



Niet veel later sta ik voor de spiegel op de binnenplaats. Wanneer dan de dames luidruchtig naar binnen lopen, kijk ik ze onzeker aan. Met open mond blijven ze stil staan en kijken me jaloers aan.

Hoe kom jij hieraan? Mama, waarom hebben wij niet zo een jurk. Jaloers plukte Ilham toen aan de mouw van me jurk. Deze reactie had ik moeten verwachten. 

Ga jullie snel aankleden, en geen jaloezie richting Ouafaa of niemand gaat nog naar de bruiloft. Voor ze die zin kon afmaken stormde de meiden gillend hun slaapkamer in. Ik glimlachte onzeker naar me tante en snel hielp ze me met de sieraden. Ik voelde me erg onzeker en had eigenlijk helemaal geen zin om er naartoe te gaan. Ik zuchtte diep en me tante merkte dat ik me niet op me gemak voelde.

Lieverd, ga gewoon, lekker een avondje weg. Dan kan ik lekker uitrusten. Krijg ik geen hoofdpijn van jullie. Ik lach om haar laatste opmerking en knik dan langzaam. Als ik dan in me schoentjes stap hoor ik de auto toeteren. Me tante roept haar dochters terwijl ik alvast de deur uitloop.. Langzaam kijk ik op naar de donkere hemel en smeek tot Allah (swt) deze avond snel voorbij te laten gaan




_Redouan_ 

Onze glazen werden bijgevuld met thee en wederom richtte we ons op de dansvloer waar menige dames hun danskunsten lieten zien. Het was voor mij totaal geen entertainment en vond het schandalig dat we als jongeren zo bij de vrouwen waren neergezet. De enige reden dat ik bleef zitten was omdat mijn moeder me niet zou laten gaan voordat ik iemand had uitgezocht. 

Zuchtend staar ik naar Amin die het duidelijk naar zijn zin heeft.
Ga je mee? Een luchtje scheppen? Een ogenblik keek hij me aan, en voordat hij daarop antwoord kon geven was ik al opgestaan en naar buiten gelopen. Ik had zijn antwoord wel kunnen raden. De begeerlijke blikken van de dames ontgaan me niet, en uit de hoogte trek ik de kraag van me blouse op. Zonder iemand een blik te gunnen, loop ik de trap af buiten, om richting het strand te lopen. Ik haal diep adem, en merk dan pas dat het wel frisjes is. Met mijn handen diep in me zakken leun ik op een muurtje en haal me sigaretten tevoorschijn. Als ik voor het eerst weer inhaleer sinds de vorige dag sluit ik genietend mijn ogen. Tja, een verslaving, mijn enige verslaving. En ik was er ook niet trots op, toch leek dit het enige wat vasthoudend was in mijn leven. Mensen komen en gaan, maar mijn sigaretten zouden me nooit in de steek kunnen laten. Het klonk ziek, maar eigenlijk was dat het enige waar ik me altijd naar zou kunnen wenden. 

Het blijft een slechte gewoonte Nieuwsgierig opende ik meteen mijn ogen en ontmoet die van haar. Geschrokken gooi ik de peuk weg.

Wat doe jij hier? Ze trok triomfantelijk haar wenkbrauwen op.

Luchtje scheppen met.. Ik onderbrak haar meteen.

Noem zijn naam niet. Ik klonk gekrenkt en draaide mijn hoofd de andere kant op, ik wilde haar niet aankijken. Ze was mijn zwakte.. nog steeds.

Wat doe jij hier dan? Ik haalde me schouders op.

Bruiloft bijwonen.. Maar ik moet nu weer terug, anders zal me moeder zich nog zorgen maken. Er verscheen een glimlach op haar gezicht. Een glimlach die ik eigenlijk niet kon plaatsen. Haar ogen lijken me weer te vangen in het spel wat we vaak genoeg hebben gespeeld. Totdat ik het niet meer aankon en ik haar liet gaan. Dat was nu weer hetgeen wat me tegenhield weg te gaan, die verdomde aantrekkingskracht, hetgeen wat alleen zij bij me kon veroorzaken, en dat had ze geweten.

Ik heb je gemist Verlangend staarde ik naar de lippen die me de woorden toespraken. Ze leken me te roepen, en automatisch kwamen mijn lippen dichterbij. Haar hand gleed over mijn wang om vervolgens over mijn sik te wrijven. Haar lippen hadden de perfecte kleur en vorm, ik had ze gemist. Ik wilde het weer proeven, en hetzelfde hemelse gevoel ervaren als toen. Onverwachts knipte ze toen met haar vingers en keek me met een gemene lach aan. Ze trok haar andere hand terug en de aantrekkingskracht was plotseling verdwenen.

Je wilt me Nog steeds Met vernauwende ogen keek ik haar aan.
Samira.. Ik haat je.. Ze lachte en liep weg, sensueel sloeg ze haar donkere haar naar achter.

En ik hou van jou Antwoordde ze terwijl ik die verdomde lach wel van haar gezicht wilde slaan. Ze draaide zich weer naar me om en gaf me een handkus.

Tot gauw kanjer! Ik voelde de woede opkomen, en balde automatisch mijn handen tot vuisten. Wat haatte ik het als ik me weer eens besefte dat zij de enige was die me zo zwak kon maken. Bij haar verloor ik mijn standvastigheid, de realiteit, zij was als enige de persoon die me van de wereld kon brengen. Gefrustreerd gooi ik met mijn handen in de lucht en loop met grote stappen richting de zaal. Dit zou nog een lange avond worden



Bij binnenkomst neem ik weer plaats tegenover Amin. Hij lijkt me niet eens op te merken aangezien al die apen hun ogen weer hebben gericht op de zoveelste meid. Ik doe geen moeite me om te draaien maar als Amin aan mijn arm begint te trekken wordt ik toch nieuwsgierig en draai me om naar de trap. Ik zucht diep en besef me dat ik dus echt niet mijn dag heb. 
Heb je haar weer! Ik draai me weer om en neem een grote slok uit mijn drankje. Ondertussen kijken de heren aan tafel me allemaal nieuwsgierig aan.

Hoe ken jij haar? Vraagt Rachid, en meteen heb ik spijt dat ik heb laten merken dat ik haar ken. Amin neemt het dan van me over, en legt kort uit wat er eerder tijdens onze vakantie was gebeurd. Ondertussen wordt mijn aandacht onbewust weer op haar gevestigd. Elegant liep ze de trap af, haar gezicht leek zelfs van de verte zo zijdezacht, en dat kroontje op haar hoofd. Ik moest eerlijk toegeven dat ze er mooi uitzag. De jurk accentueerde haar vormen, en voordat ik daarover verder kon fantaseren stikte ik in mijn drinken, door hetgeen wat ik toen zag. Rachid sloeg me lachend op me rug en snel wierp ik hem een vernietigende blik toe. 

Meteen daarna richt ik me weer op de dames.
Nee dit moet mij weer overkomen! Amin schoot in de lach en ook hem wierp ik een vernietigende blik toe. Ik wilde opstaan maar hield me net op tijd in. Okeej, dit was geen ramp. Mijn moeder was gewoon lief tegen iedereen en ook nu stelde ze zich gewoon netjes voor aan de dame wiens aanzien niemand in de zaal is ontgaan. Stilletjes smeekte ik dat dit slechts bij een enkele ontmoeting zou blijven, maar het was verloren hoop. Want de lach op de gezichten van beide dames vertelde me genoeg   


Choukran! 

Faat

----------


## pipomaroc

he faatje 

je bent weet goed bezig nu gauw weer een vervolg man !! maakt niet uit waar eerst hier of op marokko.nl als het ma komt hahaha


groetjes pipo / pipi  :zwaai:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Ouafaa_ 

Met me hand streek ik mijn jurk glad, en beschaamd keek ik naar de liefdevolle vrouw die tegenover me zat. Ik had me zo geschaamd toen ik over me jurk struikelde, gelukkig had ze mijn hand net kunnen vastgrijpen waarop ze me overeind hield.

Wil je thee? Vroeg ze, waarop ik haar aanbod netjes afsloeg.
Dank je wel voor je redding tante. Ik dacht echt dat ik zou vallen. Ze wuifde het weg en schonk me een warme glimlach. Haar uitstraling bezorgde me een fijn gevoel, ze was een warm persoon dat zag ik meteen aan haar. Ze zal vast wel geliefd zijn voor de mensen die haar kende, en stiekem deed ze me ook een beetje denken aan mijn eigen moeder. Door die laatste gedachte verdwijnt plots de lach van me gezicht. Ik draai me hoofd snel om, hopend dat ze de verandering in mijn blik niet had opgemerkt.

Wat is er mijn kind? Ze klonk bezorgd en lief zette ze haar hand op de mijne. Ik voelde me warm worden door dat kleine gebaar. Ik schonk haar een snelle glimlach en raakte met haar aan de praat, voor ik het wist vertelde ik haar in wat voor ellende ik me bevond, en medelijdend had ze me aangekeken. 

Toen ik uiteindelijk klaar was met mijn verhaal schonk ze me een bemoedigende glimlach. 
Vertrouw op Allah (swt) mijn kind. Gair insaAllah! Bedankend knikte ik naar haar. Ik zuchtte diep en het voelde alsof er een last van mijn schouders viel, ik voelde me opgelucht. Eindelijk iemand bij wie ik me verhaal kon doen, en die me dan vervolgens ook nog kon gerust stellen. Voor het eerst die avond verscheen er een gemeende glimlach op mijn gezicht.

Niet veel later merk ik dat de dansvloer steeds drukker wordt, en om het beter te zien ga ik naast de vrouw zitten, die ik inmiddels mijn Tante noem. Samen klappen we voor de dames die hun danskunsten laten zien. Even verschijnt er een scne uit het verleden, Naila en ik die de andere dames uitdansten tot we als enigste op de dansvloer overbleven. Weer een glimlach door de herinnering aan die mooie tijden.

Ik wordt uit me gedachtes gehaald door een dame die me Tante aanspreekt.
Er is niemand om me te helpen, ze zijn allemaal aan het dansen. Dit is toch niet normaal! Ze leek gerriteerd maar toen ze mij opmerkte schonk ze me een warme glimlach waar ik verbaasd op reageerde met een knikje. Ze keek weer naar me Tante terwijl ik me weer richtte op de dansvloer.

Ouafaa, kan jij haar niet helpen? Vragend keek ik haar aan.
Ze moet tulletjes langs brengen. Zou je haar willen helpen? Verbaasd stond ik op.
Ehm wagga, vertel me wat ik moet doen. De dame stak blij haar hand naar me uit, en snel schudde ik hem.
Ouafaa, ik ben Salma, kom maar mee. We hoeven alleen bij iedereen langs te gaan, en een tulletje af te geven. Braaf liep ik achter haar aan terwijl ze door praatte.
Je hoeft geen praatje te maken hoor, het zijn toch allemaal rare mensen, en de helft zal wel dronken zijn. Ik trok mijn wenkbrauwen op maar knikte toch maar. 

Niet veel later loop ik met de mand vol bedankjes de zaal in, de eerste tafeltjes gaan goed, en ik krijg vaak een knikje terug. Ik merk dat ik de kant heb gekregen waar alle mannen zitten, toch niet helemaal mijn ding, maar in elk geval zou dit wat vlotter gaan. Bij de zoveelste tafel herken ik Amin. Ik wil naar hem glimlachen maar bedenk me dat die andere vast wel in de buurt zou zijn.

Kijk eens wie we hier hebben Amin, het armzalige kind dat me laatst zoveel geld heeft weten af te troggelen terwijl ze schijnbaar het geld bezit nu ze hier staat met een kroontje op haar hoofd. 

Ik had het kunnen raden. Ik zucht diep en draai me dan om, zoals verwacht ontmoet ik zijn ogen. Ik doe wederom alsof ik zijn Nederlandse woorden niet heb begrepen, en terwijl ik hem een neppe glimlach schenk druk ik het bedankje in zijn handen. Stevig hield ik mijn gebit op elkaar, ik mocht mijn geduld niet verliezen, dat was hij niet waard. De tafel om hem heen is inmiddels van het lachen bijgekomen. Ik ga verder met uitdelen en ondertussen gaat hij verder met me beledigen.

Ze heeft niet eens vormen man, zo te zien bezit ze het belangrijkste niet eens; de borsten! Dat laatste doet me even stilstaan en wanneer de groep weer begint te lachen moet ik even slikken. Dat was de druppel!!!   


Wederom bedankt pipo... :knipoog: 
InsaAllah morgen meer!


Kus,
Faat

----------


## Hasoena

EWa ewa
nog een kleine deeltje voor deze avond

----------


## Hasoena

auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuub

----------


## moemoe

AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHhhh doe voort MEID!!! 

boezzziee

----------


## pipomaroc

faaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttjeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :tong uitsteken:  

ewaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!

ik eis een vervolg  :grote grijns:  

aub vanavond nog !!


groetjes pipooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ik ben bezig schatjes...

Tot straks!  


Kus Kus...
Faat*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Redouan 

Mijn woorden leken impact op haar te hebben. Ze werd rood en nog net kwam er geen stoom uit haar oren van woede. Triomfantelijk lachte ik naar haar. En net toen ze me iets wilde toeschreeuwen voelde ik een akelige pijn bij me oor. 
Auwww!! Pijnlijk kijk ik mijn moeder aan die met een grote grijns aan mijn oor trekt.
Zo ga je niet met vrouwen om! Zo heb ik je niet opgevoed, hsmoea 3liek. Jallah! Bied je excuses aan. Ik pakte haar hand en haalde hem voorzichtig van mijn oor, die opeens dik aanvoelde.
Smahlie mama.. Ze trok haar wenkbrauwen op.
Niet aan mij, ezel! De heren kwamen inmiddels niet meer bij van het lachen en zwaar voor schut keek ik de dame in kwestie aan. Ze had een grote glimlach op haar gezicht, maar anderzijds merkte ik de verwarring in haar op. Ze wist natuurlijk niet dat dit mijn moeder was.

Sorry! Het was niet mijn bedoeling je te beledigen. Ik draai me hoofd de andere kant op, ik wilde die grijns op haar gezicht niet zien, en net voordat ik het kon ontwijken gaf me moeder me een klap op me achterhoofd. Vervolgens pakt ze Ouafaa bij de hand, en loopt ze hoofdschuddend weg. 

Ik werp de heren een vernietigende blik en kijk snel om me heen of het iemand is opgevallen. Gelukkig scheen iedereen zich bezig te houden met de feestende menigte. Ik besef me dat mijn moeder gelijk had en dat ik niet zo onbeschoft moest reageren. Ik merk dan op dat Rachid niet mee lacht. Mijn neef schijnt helemaal van de wereld te zijn en wanneer ik zijn blik volg zie ik waarom hij zo in shock is. Zijn vriendin stond te sjansen met een andere jongen. Eerder die avond had hij ons aan haar voorgesteld en ik had haar herkent als de nicht van Ouafaa. Hij wilde haar binnenkort nog om haar hand gaan vragen, dus ik werd ook nog eens familie van de meid die mijn hele vakantie praktisch had verknald. Alhoewel Als dit goed zou aflopen

Rachid stond op en stapte erop af, Amin had hem gevolgd om het rustig te houden. We kende Rachid allemaal, en zich inhouden was niet n van zijn sterkste punten. Hij gebruikte vaak zijn vuisten, en vaak bezorgde hem dat meer ellende dan oplossingen. Ik zuchtte diep en had het nu al voor gezien. De bruiloft was misschien geslaagd maar mijn avond zeker niet.

Ik dacht terug aan het voorval eerder deze avond. Ik vroeg me af wat ze hier deed, wie had Samira in Al Hoceima dat ze hier vandaag was. Kwam haar man iemand bezoeken? Nee toch, hij kwam uit Casablanca, dus dat kon niet. Ik besefte me dat ik nieuwsgierig was naar de vrouw die ik lang geleden uit mijn hart had gebannen. Althans, ik dacht dat ik dat had gedaan, maar niets was minder waar. Ik gaf om haar, ze speelde nog steeds een grote rol in mijn leven. Zij had dat ene plekje in genomen in mijn hart, maar tegelijkertijd heeft ze er misbruik van gemaakt. Toch bleef ik haar vergeven, ze deed me pijn, tot op de dag van vandaag doet ze me nog steeds pijn. 

Ze heeft nooit van me kunnen houden zoals ik van haar heb gehouden, zoals ik haar lief heb gehad. Ze bezat speciale krachten waardoor ze haar gevoelens als een knop kon omzetten. Ze kon liefdevol met me omgaan, me gek maken met haar ogen maar het was allemaal geacteerd. Het was voor haar een groot spel. Ze was een actrice, degene die ervan leefde mij kapot te maken. Ik besefte het me alleen te laat Ik was Naef, of nee ik was verliefd

Van de n op andere dag trouwde ze. De dag dat ze het me vertelde, ik voel nog steeds de steek die mijn hart trof na haar woorden.


{Hij is rijk, en wil me. Dus ik ga met hem trouwen, ik stuur je nog een uitnodiging. Met open mond had ik haar aangestaard.
Maar Samira? En ik dan Hoe moet het met mij? Ze lachte schamper.
Ik moet me gedragen als een getrouwde vrouw Redouan. Ach ja, je blijft me speeltje maak je daar maar geen zorgen over. Maar voorlopig even niet, ik moet me als de perfecte schoondochter gedragen. Het ga je goed! Ze had zich omgedraaid en zonder pardon was ze uit me leven gelopen, niet wetend hoe ze mij gebroken had achter gelaten} 

Op de bruiloft was ik inderdaad uitgenodigd maar ik durfde niet te gaan. Ik wilde niet zien hoe gelukkig ze was, hoe de enige liefde in mijn leven me als een dweil had gebruikt en me nu had weggezet.

Samira, wat heb je me aangedaan? Door jou zal ik nooit meer liefhebben, ik wil je.. Nog steeds*  


Dit was hem!

Kus kus,
Fa

----------


## moemoe

meisje! wollah ik krijg er niet genoeg van.... you drive me crazy  :oog:

----------


## Yassamina

AAAAHHH wat mooi!!!!
Damn jij bent echt goed in gevoelens beschrijven ( van de personages)
Tbarkallah echt een mooi verhaal, ik verheug me op het vervolg!!!
You go girl!!!!  :duim:  
Groetjes

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Naila* 


Jij bent gestoord! Zonder me naar haar om te draaien pakte ik als laatst mijn toiletspullen in.
Naila! Luister naar me, ze is mij ook dierbaar maar dit is echt te riskant. Wat heb je daar te zoeken? Helemaal niets! Ik sloot me ogen en draaide me toen onverwachts naar haar om.

Ik heb daar genoeg te zoeken. Ze heeft niemand daar Ouacima, ik kan het niet over me hart krijgen haar door de telefoon te vertellen dat ik niks voor haar kan doen. Ze onderbrak me.

Dat WIJ niks voor haar kunnen doen. Ik zuchtte en knikte toen.
Ouacima, als je niet mee wilt prima! Maar laat mij dan gaan, en zeg eens iets liefs voordat ik afscheid van je neem om te vertrekken. Ze gooide haar handen in de lucht en zakte toen neer op mijn bed.

Verdomme Naila! Ik ben haar al kwijt, dadelijk raak ik jou ook kwijt. Wat heb ik dan in hemelsnaam? Helemaal niets! Geen enkele meid die me vriendin kan worden want al die wijven zijn om het geringste jaloers, of kunnen niet tegen mijn rare gewoontes. Begrijp het dan Naila, jij en Ouafaa zijn alles wat ik ooit als dierbaar heb beschouwt. Geschrokken keek ik haar aan. Hier was ik dus niet op voorbereid, een Ouacima die haar gevoelens uitte. Dit was echt menens.

Ik liep op haar af en stevig pak ik haar vast om haar tegen me aan te drukken.
Je raakt mij niet kwijt, en Ouafaa ben je ook niet kwijt. We komen wel met een oplossing. Ik moet er nu gewoon geen lieverd, ik moet haar zien. Ze zei niets meer en langzaam liet ik haar toen los om verder te gaan met inpakken. Uiteindelijk stond ze op en wilde ze de kamer uitlopen.
Ik ga mee! Verstomd staarde ik haar aan, maar voordat ik verder wat kon zeggen was ze de kamer al uitgelopen. Ik was ergens wel opgelucht, omdat Omar niet met me mee kon was ik blij dat Ouacima wel ging, dan was ik tenminste niet alleen. Zuchtend ging ik verder met inpakken. Als dit maar goed ging


*Ouafaa* 

De laatste emmer water voor vandaag. Ik vulde het en draaide de deksel erop. De roddelende dames die zich rondom de put hadden verzameld keken me bewonderend aan. Alsof ik elk moment iets fouts kon doen zodat ze me het domme wicht van het dorp konden benoemen. Ik duwde de ezel alvast vooruit en trek me eerst niks aan van het geroezemoes. Uiteindelijk besluit ik toch de berg op te kijken naar het huis van me tante, waar iedereen het nu over scheen te hebben. Er parkeerde twee auto`s die onbekend waren voor de mensen in het dorp. Ik had al een vermoeden en zuchtend sprong ik op de ezel om met een snelle vaart naar huis te gaan. 


Daar aangekomen rende me nichten op me af.
Hij is er, hij is er! Vragend staarde ik ze aan.
Wie? Sinterklaas? Ik perste me lippen op elkaar om het niet uit te proesten van het lachen. Hoe ze elkaar ook vragend hadden aangestaard. 
Sienterkaas? Wie is dat? Dit keer kon ik mezelf echt niet bedwingen, ik proestte het uit van het lachen. De dames schenen toen in de gaten te hebben dat ik ze in de maling nam. Salima liep toen weg nadat ze iets mompelde in de zin van; Je bent gewoon jaloers

Ik keek Ilham aan en zei het voordat ze haar verhaal kon doen.
Rachid en zijn familie zijn er om de hand te vragen van Salima? Ze knikte en draaide zich toen om.
Ik ben blij voor haar Ilham, echt! Ze keerde zich weer om en schonk me een snelle glimlach, vervolgens liep ze het huis weer in. Waarschijnlijk om zich op te tutten. 

Hoofdschuddend stapte ik af om de enorme met watergevulde kruiken van de ezel te halen. Toen ik uiteindelijk klaar was liep ik met de ezel achter me aan naar de boom achter het huis. Te laat merkte ik hem op, wat me overigens niet ervan weerhield door te lopen en de touw om de boomstam te binden. Hij had me al die tijd aangestaard, terwijl hij duidelijk van zijn peuk genoot.

Make-up doet wonderen Ik negeerde zijn opmerking omdat ik wist dat hij erop uit was om me op te fokken.
Leuk je man eens te ontmoeten. Ik wist meteen dat hij op de ezel doelde door zijn irritante lach meteen na zijn opmerking. Ik keek op en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw bestudeerde ik zijn vertoning.
Heb je aandacht nodig ofzo? Hij schaterde het uit van het lachen, en ergens kreeg ik het idee dat hij dronken was. Ik vond hem opeens een echte idioot, wat dacht hij wel niet. Wat gaf hem het recht zo onrespectvol met vrouwen om te gaan, in dit geval met mij. 

Mijn aandacht werd toen getrokken door een auto dat boven bij de autoweg aan de kant was gestopt. Benieuwd keek ik uit naar de passagiers denkend dat ze wel bij de familie van Rachid en Redouan hoorde. Toen er twee dames uit de auto stapte richtte ik me weer op Redouan die zijn voorhoofd had gefronst en me iets had gevraagd wat ik niet had gehoord.
Is Salima je zus? Herhaalde hij de vraag waarop ik mijn hoofd schudde. Meteen had ik daar spijt van en even weet ik niet wat ik moet zeggen, ik had gewoon moet toegeven dat ik een zus was. Dadelijk zou hij erachter komen. 

Ik negeerde het geschreeuw verderop. En nonchalant keek ik hem aan.
Ik denk dat je wordt geroepen. Verward keek ik van hem naar de dames die de berg af rende en mijn naam riepen. Toen ik het me besefte snak ik eerst naar adem, voordat ik hun namen ook uitschreeuw.
Naila!!!! Ouacima!!! Als een bezetene ren ik langs het huis richting mijn twee dierbare vriendinnen. Redouan totaal vergetend

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Redouan* 


Ik gooi de peuk weg en loop weer naar binnen. De gezellige menigte past niet bij mijn humeur vandaag. Eigenlijk had ik geen zin om vandaag te komen, dit soort gelegenheden waren niks voor mij, bovendien drong de tijd en had ik nog steeds geen geschikte bruid gevonden. Me moeder was allang begonnen met koekjes maken en mensen uitnodigen. Ergens was ze er van overtuigd dat ik met de juiste thuis zou komen en anders had zij nog de perfecte vrouw. Ik had geen idee over wie ze het had, en eigenlijk was ik er niets eens benieuwd naar.

Zuchtend ging ik op een stoel zitten. Ik verveelde me, en de enige met wie ik wat lol kon hebben was duidelijk bezig met iets anders. De afgelopen tijd had ik haar benoemd tot mijn vermaak bij verveling. Het leukste hieraan was dat ze toehapte wanneer ik een opmerking maakte die vaak nergens op sloeg. Jammer dat ze geen Nederlands verstond want dan had ik er helemaal van genoten. 

Gestommel in de keuken trok mijn aandacht, de moeder van Salima keek ons verontschuldigend aan en sprak daarna verder om te negeren dat er iets gaande was in de keuken. Uit nieuwsgierigheid stond ik op en liep richting de ruimte, het was natuurlijk totaal niet gepast dat ik dit deed, toch kon ik het niet laten. 

Bij binnenkomst zoekt ze vloekend naar iets wat het bloeden kan stelpen. Ze heeft nog niet in de gaten dat ik er sta en wanneer ze een schone doek heeft gevonden stap ik op haar af. Zonder iets te zeggen pak ik haar hand vast en bind de witte doek om haar hand. Geschrokken had ze me aangestaard en meerdere keren geprobeerd haar hand uit mijn greep te trekken. Maar ik was daar te sterk voor. Als ik daarmee klaar ben, kijk ik haar aan en laat ondertussen haar hand los. Ze bewoog zich niet, uitdagend keek ze me aan, en als vanzelf veeg ik de tranen van haar wangen. Ik zag haar onderlip trillen door de aanraking van mijn vingers op haar wang. Gefascineerd staar ik ernaar en vervolgens ga ik met mijn duim over haar onderlip. 

Uit het niets springt ze dan naar achter en kijkt me wantrouwend aan.
Blijf uit me buurt, wat doe je hier eigenlijk? Geamuseerd kijk ik haar aan wanneer ik de blosjes op haar wangen zie verschijnen.
Schaam je vooral niet voor mij, ik weet dat geen enkele meid me kan weerstaan. En wat ik hier doe? Ik verveelde me daarbinnen. En gelukkig kwam ik even kijken, want het bloeden was niet te stelpen zonder mijn hulp. Verward keek ze me aan, waarna ze haar wenkbrauw optrok.
Je denkt echt dat je wat bent. Mompelde ze en vervolgens ging ze verder met het snijden van groente. Ik voelde me genegeerd en wilde haar aandacht weer krijgen, ik wilde plezier beleven uit haar reacties wanneer ik haar weer beledigde. Dus ging ik verder.

Erg vriendelijk wordt je hier niet behandeld, je staat de hele dag in de keuken en wanneer er iets gebeurd doet niemand de moeite bij je te komen kijken. Ze stopte met snijden maar schonk me verder geen blik.
Je weet niet waar je het over hebt. Ga alstublieft weg, je hebt geen enkele recht om hier te zijn. Ik haalde me schouders op en wuifde zo haar opmerking weg.
Die vrouwen die je naam net uitschreeuwde waar zijn die? Ze zuchtte en zei dit keer niks meer. Ik haal diep adem en besef me dat ik een stap verder moest gaan als ik een reactie wilde uitlokken. Onverwacht haalt ze me dan uit mijn gedachtes.

Ongelofelijk dat jij de zoon bent van Tante, ze is de liefste vrouw die er bestaat maar het kan onmogelijk zijn dat haar zoon zich zo schaamteloos kan gedragen. Je kent echt geen schaamte h? Ik frons mijn voorhoofd en vraag me af waar deze reactie vandaan komt, toch ben ik blij dat ik een conversatie met haar kan voeren.

Mijn moeder is me het dierbaarst in dit leven, wat betreft mijn schaamteloosheid, ik bezit in elk geval nog het fatsoen een gast vriendelijk te behandelen. Iets wat jou moeder blijkbaar vergeten is om je bij te brengen. Ach ja, er zijn wel meerdere dingen die je moeder niet goed heeft gedaan. 

Ze laat onverwacht de mes vallen en doet dan een dreigende stap dichterbij.
Wat.. zei.. wat zei je? Ze stotterde en ik fronste uit verbazing. Haar moeder, daar kon ik wat mee.
Ja Je moeder Ik stopte met praten omdat ik merkte dat ik blijkbaar te ver ging. De tranen hadden zich in haar ogen gevormd, en even vroeg ik me af wat er aan de hand was. 

Vieze vuile klootzak! Je bent de grootste hufter die ooit heeft bestaan. Dat jij mij nog beledigd tot daar aan toe, maar mijn moeder?? Heb nooit meer het lef een woord over haar te spreken.... Haar vurende ogen zorgde ervoor dat ik een stap achteruit deed.

Even sta ik verstomd naar haar te kijken. Zwaar gekrenkt in mijn waardigheid staar ik haar dan aan. Ze sprak Nederlands.. Ze was Nederlandse Dit moest mij weer overkomen!

----------


## moemoe

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## *MissyN*

Super...
en dan meteen meerder vervolgjuhs..
Super...
subliem..echt geweldig..
ik hoop echt dat je snel verder gaat..
kan nu echt niet wachten...

----------


## moemoe

aleeee kom op.. waar is het verdere vervolgje  :frons:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa


Geschrokken staar ik hem aan, de angstige ogen doen me de woorden inslikken die ik hem al wilde toeschreeuwen. Ik probeer te kalmeren en veeg ruw de tranen van mijn wangen.
Je moet echt weggaan Ga alstublieft weg. Hij staarde me een ogenblik aan en deed toen een stap dichterbij waardoor ik weer een stap achteruit deed. Hij stak zijn hand naar me uit en ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
Niet doen Rot op! Hij opende zijn mond om iets te zeggen, zijn blik stond warm maar zoals verwacht veranderde die binnen enkele seconde in een kille blik.Vervolgens beende hij zonder iets te zeggen de keuken uit.

Ik haal opgelucht adem en leun tegen het aanrecht. De tranen die alweer over mijn wangen stromen veeg ik snel weg. Ik moest niet treuren, hij was gewoon de grootste idioot die er bestond. Hij was erop uit geweest me te kwetsen en dat was hem hierbij gelukt. Verder wist hij nu dat ik Nederlandse was, echt weer iets voor mij. Al die tijd had ik me best gedaan het te verbergen maar nu wist hij het. Hij was echt te ver gegaan, hij had mijn moeder beledigd, niet wetend dat ik mijn moeder kwijt was. Hij was echt hartloos. Hij kwetste mensen zonder na te denken aan de gevolgen, hij was de grootste klootzak die ik ooit in mijn leven was tegengekomen. En nu? Nu hoopte ik dat hij aan het eind van deze vakantie terug zou gaan naar Nederland en ik hem nooit meer hoefde te zien. Hij mocht van mij ook van een gebouw af springen, ik haatte hem!

Hij had me pijn gedaan, dat kon ik niet ontkennen. Zijn woorden hadden grote impact op me, waarom zo een klootzak die positie in me leven kon nemen was me een raadsel. Geen enkele man, kon me van slag brengen zoals hij dat deed. En ik hoopte dat hier gauw een einde aan zou komen

Zuchtend hervatte ik het werk in de keuken, het avondeten was geheel aan mij overgelaten en omdat de gasten met een goede indruk weg moesten gaan deed ik me best. Stiekem dacht ik weer aan Naila en Ouacima die elk moment weer terug konden komen. Ze waren helemaal voor mij hier naartoe gereisd. Ze waren me niet vergeten, ze hadden me gemist net als ik hen had gemist. 

Met moeite heb ik ze laten gaan, ze kwamen net van het vliegveld en moesten nog een hotel zoeken in de stad. Al Hoceima was hier een half uur rijden vandaan, en zodra ze hun bagage daar neer hadden gegooid zouden ze terugkomen. Het feit dat ze hier waren was voor mij goed nieuws. Blijkbaar had Naila iets waardoor ik weer terug kon naar Nederland, en het feit dat Ouacima mee was gekomen, de persoon die het niet langer dan een week in Marokko kon uithouden, daardoor wist ik gewoon dat ik belangrijk voor hen ben, ze waren me niet vergeten, ik was dierbaar voor ze, net zoals zij mij dierbaar waren. 



Diezelfde middag kwamen de dames zoals gezegd terug. Ik zat onder een boom naar de omgeving te staren toen de auto boven aan de weg parkeerde. De gasten waren er nog steeds maar gelukkig was ik Redouan niet meer tegengekomen. Het voorval eerder die dag probeerde ik zo snel mogelijk te vergeten, hij kon me dag niet verpesten. Me vriendinnen waren er, eindelijk een lichtpuntje van alles. En dat kon hij me zelfs niet afpakken.

Als je wil zonnen moet je wel die strohoed af doen? Glimlachend draaide ik me naar ze om, en stond op om ze nogmaals te knuffelen.
Kom zitten dames, vertel me alles.. Hoe is het daar? Wat mis ik allemaal? De moeilijke blikken ontgingen me niet. Toch ging ik tussen ze zitten onder de schaduw van de boom. Zo hadden we ook uitkijk op het huis. 

Het is mooi hier Ouafaa, als je zo kijkt lijkt het zo makkelijk om hier te leven Ik pakte haar hand vast en kneep er stevig in.
Maar dat is het niet Naila. Ik ben het wel gewend hoor, maar soms blijft het moeilijk. Het is zwaar, dat moet ik eerlijk toegeven. Ze schonk me een snelle glimlach en kroop toen dichter tegen me aan.
Ik heb je echt gemist.. Ik gaf haar een kus op haar voorhoofd.
Ik jou ook. Ik richtte me toen op de dame aan mijn andere zijde, die staarde doelloos voor zich uit. Er hing een gespannen sfeer en even dacht ik dat er iets voor me wordt verzwegen.
Waar denk je aan Ouacima? Ze leek opgeschrikt te worden door me woorden.
Ehm niets Verward schudde ze met haar hoofd. Ik zuchtte en keek naar Naila die haar ogen al had gesloten.
Waar heb jij Omar gelaten? En hoe is het met je ouders? Ze knikte even en ik zag hoe er een glimlach op haar gezicht verscheen. Nog even in love als altijd. Ik moest er zelfs om lachen.

Het leven is gewoon maar toch ook anders Ouafaa. Van werk naar huis, Omar zie ik een paar keer in de week, en verder zijn we de bruiloft aan het plannen. Met mijn ouders gaat het goed. En Ouacima werkt ook nog steeds bij die uitzendbureau en eigenlijk zien we elkaar weinig. Het is ergens zo anders.. Dat jij ontbreekt geeft vaak zo een leegte. Ik moest me tranen bedwingen en zet snel een gemaakte glimlach op me gezicht. 

Het komt goed dames Ik hoorde ze zuchten.
Het komt niet goed Ouafaa We moeten je wat vertellen. Nieuwsgierig keek ik Ouacima aan.
Ouacima niet nu We zijn er net Naila probeerde haar tegen te houden maar ik draaide me goed om naar Ouacima en hoopvol keek ik haar aan.
Naila Vertel jij het, of doe ik het? Naila zuchtte en knikte om aan te geven dat Ouacima het kon vertellen. 

Je kan niet meer terug De woorden doen me even slikken en vervolgens staar ik Naila niet-begrijpend aan.
Hoe bedoel je? Naila, is het niet gelukt? Ze schudde met haar hoofd en ik hapte naar adem. 

Maar Misschien Hoopvol kijk ik Naila weer aan, zo verlangend naar de verlossende woorden, maar ze zei niets meer. Het beeld dat ik hier de rest van mijn leven moest doorbrengen flitste even voorbij.
Naila, zeg me dat het niet waar is. Vertel me dat je me kunt helpen.. Je had het me beloofd Naila Ik zag hoe de tranen zich een weg over haar wangen vonden. En zonder het zelf in de gaten te hebben huilde ik ook. Ze sloeg haar armen om me heen, en snikkend begon ik me te beseffen dat ze hier waren om me slecht nieuws te brengen Ik zou nooit meer uit dit gat komen

Theekransje zonder dat jullie mij hebben uitgenodigd? Ik perste me lippen op elkaar en hield me ogen dicht Ik smeekte diep van binnen dat hij het niet was. Maar Redouan zou Redouan niet zijn als hij me niet tijdens zo een moment zou komen storen.*    


Alstu...

Dikke zoen,
Faat

----------


## samiatje16

wejoohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,,,
wat is dit een ohhh zoo mooie verhaal zeg,, meid je doet het geweldigg ga zo door,, 
xxxx samia

----------


## Vanity

waaaauuuwww!!

hey meid je doet het geweldig, heel mooi.

ik kon een tijdje niet reageren hier, problemen met comp enzo, maar probeer jou verhaal altijd te volgen.

my only love is ook uitmuntend geeindigd, je hebt echt heel veel talent en als er ooit een boek van je komt, zal ik hem zeker kopen.

groeten Vanity

----------


## moemoe

inderdaad: WEYEUUUUUUUUUUWWWWWWWWAAAAA

----------


## bredameid

he waarom staat deze vervolg niet op marokko.nl is maar goed dat ik en maroc.nl em marokko.nl in de gaten hou

je doet het goed ga snel verder

----------


## eensimpelemeid

prachtig mooi verhaal, ik krijg er zowat kippevel van!

xxxxeensimpelemeid

----------


## mejnoon

ojee ik denk laat ik even snel weer een kijkje nemen op maroc.nl na bijna een jaar weg geweest te zijn... kon ik het toch weer niet laten even snel een glimps te werpen op dit verhaal... 

Ik denk dat je me weer op het puntje van me stoel gaat doen zitten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## eensimpelemeid

ik had gehoop op een vervolg.......!!!!


Wanneer kunnen we een vervolg verwachten?

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door mejnoon_ 
> * 
> ojee ik denk laat ik even snel weer een kijkje nemen op maroc.nl na bijna een jaar weg geweest te zijn... kon ik het toch weer niet laten even snel een glimps te werpen op dit verhaal... 
> 
> Ik denk dat je me weer op het puntje van me stoel gaat doen zitten  
> *



*Heey you!

Ben blij dat je weer van de partij bent... Serieus echt leuk dat ik je ook bij mijn nieuwe verhaal kan verwelkomen...

Hoop vaker een reactie van je te zien.. als je er de tijd voor hebt natuurlijk  

Je op het puntje van je stoel doen zitten..?? Dat lukt me makkelijk



De rest bedankt.. ik ga meteen aan de gang.. insaAllah vanavond..

Kus,
Faat*

----------


## *MissyN*

hej sgat beetjuh laat maar je vervolg was geweldig..
hopelijk ga je snel verder..
en hopelijk heb ik de tijd dat ik het kan lezen..
damn ik haat maandagsochtends..Brrrrrr
nou dikke kus..

----------


## mejnoon

Wat een dag... vandaag komt er echt niks uit mij. Het is hier zo benauwd lijkt wel een sauna ik kan bijna niet ademen, als ik de buitendeur opgooi dan is het weer te koud voor iedereen. Schijnbaar ben ik ook nog niet helemaal beter van mijn griepje... heb al een paar uur een soort van misselijk gevoel. Dus ja zit hier maar wat te surfen en echt me tijd te verdoen aan niks. Dat terwijl we nu echt aan het pinaren zijn hier... [sorry baas some other time] Anyhow dacht laat ik weer is ff kijken hoe het met jou verhaal staat, maarja ook jij hebt niet alle tijd van de wereld, dus ook hier valt er niets te halen. Wat moet ik met deze dag? 


 :kotsen:  :droef:

----------


## _berberpearl_

_Eeeey lieverd!

Ik volg je verhaal op m.nl.
Maar ook hier ben ik er natuurlijk bij!

Ga gauw verder schat


Dikke kus,
Shaimae_

----------


## Nisrine_XXX

Mooi verhaal  :Iluvu:  

ga snel verder  :wohaa: 

groetjes.. Nisrine_XXX

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Redouan 


Meteen had ik al weer spijt van me woorden. Maar ik deed het met n doel. Ik wilde haar een glimlach op haar gezicht bezorgen. Eerder vandaag had ik haar verdriet gedaan, het was mijn schuld dat ze huilde, dat de tranen over haar wangen liepen. Dus nu ook aan mij de taak om dat goed te maken. Alleen wanneer ze zou lachen zou ik met een gerust hart weg kunnen gaan. Alleen zo zou ik innerlijke rust hebben en dus vannacht goed kunnen slapen. Inderdaad, ik dacht weer eens alleen aan mezelf.. Zolang Redouan zich maar goed zou voelen Ik zuchtte en afwachtend staarde ik haar aan.

En jij bent? Ik draaide me om naar de dame links van haar. Arrogant had ze haar wenkbrauw opgetrokken.
Redouan is de naam.. Antwoordde ik langzaam. Ik wilde meer vertellen wanneer Ouafaa mij plotseling onderbreekt.
Dat is de grootste hond die er op aarde rondloopt, was ik soms eerder niet duidelijk geweest Redouan. Je moet echt oprotten! Geschrokken deinsde ik achteruit. Haar harde woorden hadden me onbewust geraakt.

Ik kom ook niet voor jou Ik zou graag voorgesteld willen worden aan deze schoonheid.. Ik stak mijn hand uit naar de dame die zich eerder had afgevraagd wie ik was. Elegant nam ik haar hand in de mijne en plant langzaam een kus op de palm van haar zachte hand. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ze vragend aan, maar mijn aandacht wordt getrokken door de bijna ontploffende Ouafaa die achter haar nog steeds op de grond zat. Met grote ongelovige ogen staarde ze me aan.

Ouacima Ze beet haar tanden stijf op elkaar en sprak de naam van de dame uit wiens hand ik nog stevig vast hield. Ik hield me stil en zag hoe de dame in kwestie een vragende blik op Ouafaa wierp.
Heb je me soms niet gehoord?? Hij is de grootste hond die er op aarde rondloopt. Kom hier zitten, dan kan hij oprotten! Zoals verwacht liet ze me los en ging ze naast Ouafaa zitten, met z`n drien staarde ze me met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aan. Duidelijk niet gecharmeerd van mijn vertoning.

Nou.. Laat ik mijn tijd hier maar niet verder aan verdoen. Een fijne dag toegewenst. En jammer dat we familie worden Ouafaa. Je zult deze hond vaak genoeg moeten tegen komen. Als haar vriendinnen haar niet tegen hadden gehouden was ze op me gesprongen, ik had gezien hoe ze me woedend had aangekeken. Haar handen had ze tot vuisten gebald toen ik haar geamuseerd aankeek.

Tevreden liep ik de berg op richting mijn auto. Ik draaide me niet meer om, maar wist dat ze me nakeken. Al mocht ze me misschien haten, diep van binnen smachtte ze naar me als elk andere vrouw.




Niet veel later thuis aangekomen  


Ik rende de trap op die leidde naar de grote woonkamer. Bij binnenkomst is zoals verwacht iedereen bezig met koekjes bakken, en dus de voorbereidingen voor de bruiloft. Zuchtend wrijf ik over mijn voorhoofd. Hier kreeg ik dus hoofdpijn van. Me tante en mijn moeder stonden midden in de kamer te dansen terwijl ze hun schorten nog aan hadden.
Waar is dit feestje voor? Mijn stem was net hard genoeg om boven de muziek uit te steken. De geschrokken gezichten deden me mijn wenkbrauw optrekken. De muziek werd uitgezet en snel maakte iedereen zich uit de voeten. Alleen mijn moeder was op dezelfde plek blijven staan.

Niet netjes van je om zo binnen te vallen zoon Ik haalde me schouders op en zuchtend ging ik op de sofa zitten.
Ik heb niemand weggestuurd, ze rennen zelf allemaal voor me weg. Mijn moeder zuchtte en nam toen plaats naast me.
Redouan, door je gedrag jaag je iedereen weg, zelfs je familieleden. Je nichten en tantes rennen voor je weg omdat ze bang voor je zijn. Vind je dat niet vreemd? Wederom haalde ik me schouders op.
Het kan me niks schelen, ze kunnen me beter uit de weg gaan. Ik heb het niet zo met sociale contacten. Wederom een diepe zucht van haar kant en glimlachend kijk ik naar haar op.
Maak je geen zorgen mam, ik red me wel. Hoe verlopen de voorbereidingen van een bruiloft waarvoor we niet eens een bruid hebben. Me moeder giechelde en ergens kreeg ik het idee dat ze iets van plan was.
Hartstikke goed mijn zoon. Maar vertel eens, waarom ben je zo vroeg thuis? Ik ging onderuit zitten en moest een gaap onderdrukken.
Er zijn wat zaken vanavond, dus ben eerder weggegaan bij de kennismaking van Rachid`s aanstaande schoonfamilie. Had ik je trouwens al gezegd dat het meisje dat jij zo geweldig vind me de bloed onder de nagels vandaan haalt? Me moeder lachte op me laatste opmerking, en vragend had ik haar daarop aangestaard.
Wat is er mam? Ze schudde met haar hoofd.
Niks mijn zoon, alleen is zij de enige die jou volste aandacht kan krijgen, is dat niet grappig? Meteen ging ik rechtop zitten.
Ze krijgt mijn aandacht omdat ik me aan haar irriteer, is dat misschien in je op gekomen? Ze schudde wederom met haar hoofd en alert hield ik me blik op haar gericht. 
Al haalt iemand je de bloed onder je nagels vandaan, dan nog zal je iemand je aandacht niet zomaar schenken. Je draait eromheen mijn zoon, het is overduidelijk Verward staarde ik haar aan.
Wat bedoel je mam? Wat is overduidelijk? Ze lachte, een aangename lach. En haar gezichtsuitdrukking moest eigenlijk genoeg zeggen.
Het is duidelijk mijn zoon Zij zal het bruidje worden Geschokt staar ik haar aan

Redouan, man waar ben je in verzeild geraakt?*   ?

----------


## bredameid

ga snel verder

----------


## Hasoena

Hey salaam
faatje krijgen we nog een vervolg of mag ik al gaan slapen....
echt mooi hoe je schrijft, twarke Allah....


Hou je goed en ik sta te wachten....

----------


## amdaf

Hey faatje,

Ben weer van de partij. Ik denk dat je de vaste fans (zie vorige verhalen) niet meer weg kunt denken uit de reacties. Het enige dat je erbij blijft krijgen zijn nieuwe fans die ondertussen ook je verhalen ontdekken. Want een ontdekking is het zeker. I.p.v. naar de bib te gaan om een boek te lezen, lees ik deze op het internet maar wel op jouw tempo dan  :corcky:  
Laat de vervolgjes maar komen, je komt toch altijd origineel uit de hoek.  :maf2:  

Bisou
Fadje

----------


## Nisrine_XXX

Mooi vervolg

ga snel verder!

groetjes.. Nisrine_XXX

----------


## *MissyN*

zoveel woorden hier geschreven
iedere week weer iets apart
heb ze allemaal al gelezen
en ze belanden een voor een in me hart

----------


## moemoe

:verliefd:  verder verder verder 
nog nog nog
meer meer meer
nu nu nu 
snel snel snel
rap rap rap
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :handbang:  ---> hihi den deze vind ik gewoon de max  :grote grijns:

----------


## mejnoon

*[GLOW=chocolate]Hoi  

Dacht kom even kiekje nemen, want vandaag heb ik er weer zo'n niks doen dag van gemaakt.  ...ie sabi tog!

Enne ik wil niet vervelend zijn hoor maar als je heel erg blieft gauw weer verder hoor, want dit mooie verhaal van jou weet zo'n dag als deze goed te vullen.[/GLOW]*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*MissYn.. Wat een lieve reactie hahah...
Amdaf.. Een warme welkom voor jou... En de rest natuurlijk bedankt voor de lieve reacties..

Ik ben bezig met schrijven alleen niet voor dit verhaal, dus vandaar dat het vervolg hiervoor even op zich laat wachten..
Natuurlijk doe ik me best voor vanavond...

Dus stay tuned...

Mejnoon... haha ga aan het werk, dadelijk krijg ik nog de schuld van je baas  

Liefs,
Faatje*

----------


## eensimpelemeid

Wederom een prachtig verhaal, ik weet dat ik te hebberig ben maar plaats aub zoooooo snel mogelijk een vervolg!!!

----------


## mejnoon

*
Nog steeds niks... hmmm 

Eh wat het werk betreft, als het ff niet hoeft dan niet hoor... bovendien vindt hij dat helemaal niet erg als ik ff ga slapen  werk me rot voor die vent... dus kom maar op met die vervolgjes... yalla yalla!  
  *

----------


## *MissyN*

:blozen:  nog steeds nix... :  :huil:   :tranen:   :traan1:   :tranen:   :huil: 

waarom doe je me dit aan  :Confused:  snif snif..

----------


## _berberpearl_

_Up Lieverd!!_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 


Wat zijn de andere mogelijkheden dan? Vroeg ik haar terwijl ik verder ging met aardappels schillen. Naila haalde haar schouders op alsof het niets was.
Trouwen  Het woord beangstigde me maar tegelijkertijd leek het mijn enige hoop te zijn.
Ze stond bij me in de keuken, ik moest het avondeten bereidde voordat ik van mijn tante met Naila en Ouacima mee kon naar Al Hoceima. 
De desbetreffende persoon die je trouwt zal wel 5 jaar lang bij je moeten blijven, maar ergens heb ik het idee dat je dat nooit zou willen.. Ik slikte bij het horen van haar woorden en wanhopig keek ik haar aan. 

Vervolgens schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
Naila Ik kan het niet Niet als ik niet van hem hou, al zou ik graag terug willen, een gedwongen huwelijk zou voor mij geen oplossing zijn Ze zuchtte en ik merkte haar teleurstelling op, maar ze kon onmogelijk weten hoe groot de teleurstelling voor mij was.
Ouafaa.. Je kan het wel, alleen je onderschat jezelf.. Wederom schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
Ik zou het hem niet willen aandoen.. Hopeloos gooide ze met haar handen in de lucht.
Waarom denk je in zo een situatie weer aan een ander, waarom doe je dat altijd?? Dit gaat om jou toekomst Ouafaa! Ik zuchtte, dit was typisch Naila, en voordat ik wederom op haar kon reageren komt mijn zonneschijn net naar binnen gelopen. 

Het kleine mannetje keek met twinkelende ogen op naar Naila, wederom had hij weer die blik in zijn ogen, die onschuldige blik, hij was een jongen die je meteen zou willen knuffelen als je zijn schattige gezicht zou opvallen. Het viel hem op dat ik hem blij aankeek en schonk me daarom ook een grote glimlach. 

Ik had hem al dagenlang niet gezien, volgens zijn oom was die naar het land van zijn inmiddels overleden opa. Daar moest hij als kleine jongen het meeste werk op het land verrichtte. Ik beschreef hier Ayoub, de jongen die door het overlijden van zijn ouders en zusjes tijdens de aardbeving alleen was achtergebleven. 

Ik ontmoette hem ooit bij de waterput, ik had hem huilend aangetroffen en toen ik hem vroeg waarom hij huilde, vertelde hij dat hij zijn zusje miste.. Het meisje met wie hij normaal altijd de kruiken vulde met water. Bij het horen van zijn verhaal heb ik tranen gelaten. Zelfs toen ik al thuis was, lang nadat ik hem had ontmoet zelfs toen liepen de tranen nog over mijn wangen. 

Het jongetje dat ik toen der tijd rond de 7 jaar schatte, benoemde ik niet snel later als mijn zonneschijn, mijn Noor.. wat licht in het Arabisch betekent. Slechts zijn glimlach kon mijn slechte dag weer goed komen. Ook hij raakte gehecht aan me, ik was de enige die naar hem vroeg, hij was belangrijk voor me. Hij was het kleine broertje dat ik nooit had gehad, het jongetje dat zoals zijn bijnaam mij nu het enige zonneschijn liet voelen dat ik nodig had

Ik heb die stomme rotjoch bekogeld met die elastiek zoals je me hebt geleerd, dat zal hem leren! Nu moet ik me even hier schuilen.. Hij haalde me uit me gedachtes en lachend trok ik hem tegen me aan.
Dat heb ik je geleerd om je zelf te verdedigen als het ooit zou moeten, niet om jongens te bekogelen die je pesten. Hij lachte en toen merkte ik Naila op die vragend naar me keek.
Oh.. Naila dit is Ayoub, mijn zonneschijn.. Ze lachte en stak haar hand naar hem uit die hij weigerde aan te nemen. Vreemd keek ik hem aan.
Ayoub, dit is mijn vriendin uit Nederland, ze is hier op bezoek samen met een andere vriendin. Hij schudde stevig met zijn hoofd en het volgende moment zag ik de tranen die zich in zijn ogen vormde. Geschrokken trok ik hem tegen me aan.
Ayoub, wat is er? Waarom huil je? Ik knuffelde hem stevig waarop hij zich los wurmde.
Je vriendinnen zijn hier om je mee terug te nemen Je laat me in de steek net zoals Samiha.. Geschrokken keek ik hem aan, dit was het laatste wat ik had verwacht. Hij dacht dat ik weg zou gaan, net zoals zijn zusje Samiha hem had verlaten. Voordat ik erop kon antwoorden was hij de keuken al uitgelopen. Spijtig keek Naila me aan. 
Het komt wel goed Ouafaa hij draait wel bij Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
Het is mijn schuld Naila Hij is te gehecht aan me geraakt.. Droevig keek ik voor me uit. Waarop ze een arm op me schouder legde. 

Het komt goed Ouafaa Trust me.. Ik wou dat ik haar op haar woord kon geloven, en echt kon denken dat alles goed zou komen*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

Ik draaide me om en zag hoe ze me triomfantelijk aankeek bovenaan de trap.
Ja mam Ik denk er over na! Voordat ze meer kon zeggen rende ik de trap af naar de buitendeur. Op de stoep zaten enkele jongens van de buurt, zodra ze me zagen, staan ze met een ruk op en krijg ik een bal toegespeeld. 

Tien minuten later zijn we in een spannende voetbalwedstrijd verwikkeld. Hoe graag ik ook wilde blijven hangen moest ik er helaas vandoor. Me vrienden waaronder Amin waren in de stad op me aan het wachten. We zouden wat gaan eten en daarna zouden we gewoon gaan chillen. 

Eigenlijk ging het me er gewoon om dat ik weg uit huis kon. Al die voorbereidingen voor mijn bruiloft en dan mijn moeder die me heel graag wilde overhalen met Ouafaa te trouwen. En natuurlijk had ik er niet serieus over na gedacht. Mijn moeder zou hier ook wel achterkomen, ze zou weten dat het niet mogelijk is. We konden elkaar niet uitstaan, althans zij kon mij niet uitstaan. Vooral nu ik erachter ben gekomen dat ze Nederlandse is weet ik al helemaal dat ze me haat. Ze heeft de woorden kunnen begrijpen die ik haar de afgelopen tijd heb toegeworpen. Natuurlijk, ze wil me vast niet eens aankijken, laat staan dat mijn moeder denkt dat ze haar leven met me zou willen delen.. Maar goed, het boeide me niet.. Althans vanavond even niet


Niet veel later ben ik dus ook met vrienden aan het eten. We zaten bij een balkon die uitzicht gaf op het plein, en genoten met volle teugen van het eten. Als ik genoeg heb ga ik even op het balkon staan om een peuk te roken. De menigte doet me wederom beseffen hoe gek ik op deze stad ben. Alhoewel ik nooit echt van me vakantie kan genieten in verband met me werk, ben ik blij dat ik me hier kan bevinden. Slechts de geur van deze havenstad kan mijn verblijf aangenamer maken. 

Een gedaante haalt me snel uit me gedachtes, vol ongeloof volgde ik haar met mijn ogen. Maar ik was niet de enige, elk persoon die zij passeerde leken hun ogen niet van haar af te houden. Maar het verbaasde me niet, en voor het eerst deerde het me ook niet door wie ze werd nagestaard. Dat was Samira, de schoonheid die ze bezat zou nooit iemand ontgaan kunnen zijn.

Even heb ik de neiging naar haar te roepen, maar schijnbaar had ze haast. Ze liep sneller dan normaal, en wederom vroeg ik me af wat ze in de stad deed. Tja, genteresseerd bleef ik altijd, of het me wat deerde dat was nog de vraag. Ik draai me dan om en laat me vrienden weten snel terug te zijn. Ik merk pas dat ik me haast wanneer ik een ober bijna omver gooi. Snel excuseer ik mezelf en verlaat het eettentje snel achter Samira aan.

Verderop staat ze op de hoek van de straat te wachten, en wanneer ik haar op haar schouder tik kijkt ze geschrokken om. Haar blik verzacht bij het zien van mijn glimlachende gezicht. Vervolgens zette ze ook een grote glimlach op haar gezicht.
Kijk eens aan Waar kom jij vandaan? Ik haalde mijn schouders op.
Je weet toch Wie loopt hier niet vanavond Ze snoof en keek me onderzoekend aan.
Redouan, hij komt er zo aan. Denk je dat we de tijd hebben naar je huis te gaan en dan Ik onderbrak haar meteen.
Samira houd op Ken je soms geen schaamte, je bent getrouwd en je gedraagt je er niet eens naar. Ze lachte luidruchtig, gewoon om de aandacht van omstanders te trekken.
Sinds wanneer houdt die schaamte jou tegen. Kom op man.. Alleen vanavond.. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en greep naar de pols die al naar mijn wang wilde reiken.
Waag het niet.. Ik kwam alleen vragen hoe het met je ging, dat spelletje speel ik allang niet meer Samira, en dat moet je toch wel weten.. Ze haalde haar neus op en trok haar pols uit mijn greep. Duidelijk beledigd door mijn afwijzing.
Zoo.. jij bent echt niet meer te genieten.. Ik strik wel een andere voor vanavond.. Maar ik wil wel weten wat je zo heeft veranderd.. Ik kan me haast niet voorstellen dat je een ander hebt. Zonder mij ben je immers nergens. Ik lachte met haar mee om haar uiteindelijk serieus aan te kijken. 

Stevig trok ik haar toen tegen me aan.
Denk niet zo hoog over jezelf schoonheid.. want het uiterlijk, dat is namelijk het enige wat je bezit. Van binnen is het zo hard als steen. Ik trok mijn wenkbrauwen op bij het zien van haar ongemakkelijke blik.
Redouan niet doen.. Laat me los.. Er vormde zich tranen in haar lichte ogen, wat me overigens ook niet verbaasde gezien ze wist dat dat een zwaktepunt van me was. Het was geacteerd maar toch liet ik haar los. Ik trok onschuldig mijn kraag op en staarde haar triomfantelijk aan.
Om antwoord te geven op je vraag, ik ben veranderd omdat ik van je af ben. De tranen verdwenen als sneeuw voor de zon en ze begon meteen te lachen. Ze kreeg de aandacht van de mannen die aan de overkant stonden, ongemerkt dacht ze dat ze hun een glimlach kon toewerpen. De mannen keken me daarom even aan maar ik trok me wenkbrauwen op. Ten teken dat het me niet interesseerde met wie ze flirtte 

Redouan toch Vertel me, welk onnozel wicht heeft je aandacht getrokken. Je hart behoort immers aan mij toe.. Ik staarde haar aan, nu pas merkte ik hoe zelfingenomen ze was.
Samira, nogmaals ik kwam alleen vragen hoe het met je ging, ik ga weer. Doe je man de hartelijke groeten van me.. Ik merkte hoe ze haar tanden stevig op elkaar hield, net stampte ze nog niet met haar voeten op de grond. Ze wilde weer aandacht en boven alles wilde ze het laatste woord hebben.

Redouan je komt toch bij me terug, ik durf het te zweren. Je leven stelt niks voor zonder mij.. Lachend draaide ik me naar haar om.
Zweer maar Samira, ik ga trouwen. En mijn huwelijk zal anders zijn dan dat van jou. Van allerlei walletjes eten heb ik genoeg gedaan. Ik ben nu serieus.. Ze schaterde het uit van het lachen.
Redouan en serieus?? Please! Je haat vrouwen, ik ben de enige van wie je houdt.. Ik schudde langzaam met mijn hoofd. 
Zij is speciaal Samira Nieuwsgierig trok ze haar wenkbrauwen op. Ik had een gevoelige snaar geraakt, iets wat me nog nooit bij haar is gelukt. En daarom ging ik er ook op door.. 
Ze heeft zelfrespect Samira, iets wat ik bij jou nog niet heb vernomen, ze is de perfect vrouw.. Haar ogen stonden woest, en zelf niet wetend welke vrouw ik nu de hemel in prijsde ging ik door.
Ze wordt me vrouw Samira, ze bezit een hart van goud, die nu aan mij zal worden toevertrouwd. Ze zal er voor me zijn in de mindere tijden, ze zal me steunen in alles wat ik doe.. Ja Samira, ik ga trouwen met de vrouw van me dromen Ze stapte dichterbij en ongelovig keek ze me aan. 
Je liegt! Ik schudde triomfantelijk me hoofd.
Ik ga je twee vragen stellen, je moet meteen antwoord geven dan weet ik of je de waarheid spreekt.. Ik lachte en knikte naar haar. Ze mocht de vragen gaan stellen.
Hou je van haar? Zo snel als ik kon antwoordde ik op haar vraag.
Ja! Ze kneep haar oogjes fijn alsof ze me niet geloofde. Een makkelijke vraag, op naar de volgende.
Hoe heet ze? 
Ouafaa! Ik schrok van mijn antwoord maar slikte het in. In haar ogen kon ik de teleurstelling lezen. Maar ik was niet met haar bezig.. Ik had haar naam genoemd. Van alle vrouwennamen op de wereld had ik haar naam genoemd. 

Door mijn verwarring merkte ik niet eens op dat Samira weg liep. Zonder een woord te zeggen draai ik me om, en loop langzaam terug naar het eettentje. Als ik weer bij me vrienden zit staar ik ongelovig voor me uit. Me moeder had gelijk, Ouafaa was het toekomstige bruidje*    


SOrry dat het even duurde.. maar hij staat er...


Liefs,
Faatje

----------


## Hasoena

WAJAUW, Asahbitie echt af af ( zoals we hier in belgi zeggen) ;-)


Ik verwacht nog een leuke vervolg, en inscha Allah zo snel mogelijk.

Maar meisje je hebt echt talent twarke Allah, ik zou er echt wat mee gaan doen met je schrijftalent ;-)


Boesa

----------


## mejnoon

*
Heerlijk gevoel wanneer je dit soort meisjes als Samira even de andere kant van het medaille laat zien.  tfu


Yani op naar het volgend vervolgje... enne niet te lang op je laten wachten he?! 
[hmmm zit al zo in het verhaal dat ik nu ongeduldig wordt]*

----------


## eensimpelemeid

alweer een prachtig vervolg!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan


[Redouan, je mag niet met haar trouwen. Dat kun je mij niet aandoen. Ik kan niet zonder je.. Ongenteresseerd keek ik over haar heen.
Wat moet je van me Samira? Je hebt je man toch, wat moet je nog van mij? Ze schudde met haar hoofd.
Redouan geloof me, mijn huwelijk stelt niets voor zonder jou. Ik smeek je Redouan, trouw haar niet. Ik lachte en keek haar diep in de ogen aan. Over haar wangen stroomde de tranen die ik ruw wegveegde. 
Natuurlijk trouw ik haar Samira, zij is een echte vrouw, een vrouw die jij nooit zult zijn. Ouafaa wordt de mijne, en ik zal haar alles geven wat haar hartje begeerd simpelweg omdat ze het verdiend. En jij Samira.. jij mag verdrinken in al je zondes. Je doet me niks meer.. Ze begon heviger te snikken.
Alstublieft verlaat me niet.. Blijf bij me Redouan.. Verlaat me niet.. Haar woorden raakte me op geen enkele manier. En zonder haar dan ook verder aan te kijken draaide ik me om.
Je zult ervaren wat voor pijn je mij hebt aangedaan Samira... Iets wat ik je nooit zal vergeven.. Met die woorden verliet ik de donkere kamer, op weg naar een nog onbekende toekomst..] 


Woelend lag ik in me bed, hopend dat ik nog de slaap zou vatte. Maar het zou me niet lukken, niet na de droom die ik over Samira had gehad. Zuchtend stond ik dan ook op en ging zitten op het balkon. Ik tilde me benen op en zette ze op de reling. In gedachten verzonken staarde ik voor me uit. En volkomen in de war dacht ik na over mijn leven. 

Zoveel macht, zoveel geld, en zoveel te krijgen maar ik was niet gelukkig. Elk ander zou dromen van het leven als de mijne, als ze me zouden zien lopen. Maar ze konden onmogelijk zien wat er diep in me schuilde. Ik was niet gelukkig totdat ik Samira ontmoette, zij maakte me compleet althans dat dacht ik toen der tijd. Maar niets was minder waar, zij maakte mijn leven juist nog ingewikkelder dan het was. Alleen dacht ik er niet helder bij na, ik was verliefd. Ik zag alleen haar schoonheid, en de aandacht die ze me schonk. Ik was te blind om te zien dat ze me gebruikte. 

Ik schrok op uit me gedachtes door luide muziek dat beneden werd aangezet. Zwaar gerriteerd stond ik op. Van slaap zou toch niks meer komen, bovendien was het al laat. 
Ik neem een snelle douche en trek snel me kleren aan, wanneer ik dan naar beneden wil gaan wordt mijn aandacht getrokken door het tulletje dat op mijn nachtkastje lag. Onbewust denk ik terug aan de bruiloft, aan het moment dat ze me het bedankje in de handen drukte. Haar verschijning van die bewuste avond lijkt me weer van slag te brengen. Ik ontkende toen dat haar verschijning een impact op me had, maar het mooie kroontje dat ze op haar hoofd droeg gaf haar de titel die ze verdiende. Een echte prinses

Snel grijp ik ernaar en ren de trappen af richting de woonkamer waar iedereen weer in feestelijke sfeer leek te zitten. Natuurlijk vielen de gesprekken stil bij mijn binnenkomst maar voor het eerst merkte ik het niet op, ik was te druk op zoek naar mijn moeder.
Mama!! In de woonkamer was ze niet, en ook toen ik de keuken binnenstormde was ze nergens te bekennen. 
Mam!! Geen enkele respons of verschijning van haar, ik hoorde alleen de harde muziek waar ik me aan begon te irriteren.
Doe die teringmuziek uit! Waar is mijn moeder? In de woonkamer viel ik tegen me nichtje uit en algauw vertelde ze me dat mijn moeder op stah te vinden was. Ze probeerde me nog wat duidelijk te maken maar ik had teveel haast en als een gek rende ik dus de lange trappen op die naar het dakterras leidde. 

Aan de andere kant van het terras stond ze de was op te hangen en toen ze me zag staan keek ze me vragend aan.
Mam, ik moet je wat vertellen. Ik stapte dichterbij en plotseling hou ik stand. De gedaante dat rechts van me zat had ik eerst niet kunnen zien, pas nu ik dichterbij was gelopen trok hij mijn aandacht en de blik in zijn ogen zorgde ervoor dat ik mijn mond dicht hield.
Salaam mijn zoon.. Wat moet je je moeder zo dringend vertellen? Zijn woorden beangstigde me. Twijfelend keek ik me moeder aan die me bemoedigend toeknikte.
Ehm.. ik heb nagedacht over gister.. Afwachtend staarde ze me aan, maar ik voelde me niet op me gemak, niet zolang me vader in de buurt was. Ik wilde dit alleen aan haar vertellen, zonder dat ik zijn blik voelde die duidelijk niks goed voorspelde. 
Laat maar, ik vertel het later wel.. Ik draaide me om, en wilde weglopen als zijn luide stem me weer doet stilstaan.
Redouan! Kom eens terug.. Als een klein kind draaide ik me zuchtend om en keek hem vragend aan.
Ja..? Hij fronste zijn voorhoofd. 
Wat wilde je je moeder vertellen? En wat heb je daar in je hand? Ik was het tulletje helemaal vergeten en zuchtend staarde ik hem aan. Moest ik het nou vertellen? Ik schaamde me dood tegenover hem. 

Mijn vader, de man die me had grootgebracht, degene die ik als mijn voorbeeld zag. Naarmate ik ouder werd groeide ik meer naar me moeder toe. Het contact dat ik met mijn vader had werd toen alleen zakelijk. Hij had het wel goed gevonden, dat ik met mijn problemen bij mijn moeder kwam, met het goede nieuws eerst naar me moeder ging waardoor me vader het altijd achteraf of helemaal niet hoorde. Ik heb me er nooit zorgen om gemaakt, ik vond het wel goed hoe het ging, maar nu? Nu was het anders, hoe hij daar zat, zo afwachtend en nieuwsgierig naar hetgeen wat ik aan mijn moeder wilde vertellen

Maar ik zette me eroverheen, ik was een volwassen man die zich niet moest schamen tegenover z`n vader. Dus ik haal diep adem en kijk me moeder glimlachend aan.
Mama, ik wil met Ouafaa trouwen.. Een glimlach op mijn moeders gezicht verbreedde zich van oor tot oor, maar het was de blik in de ogen van me vader die me de aankomende nacht weer niet zou laten slapen*    




_Een vervolg op de nacht na de 23 ste van december..
De verjaardag van n van mijn liefste nichten; Ouacima...
Lieverd, nogmaals een fijne verjaardag toegewenst, moge er nog vele gelukkige en gezonde jaren volgen InsaAllah..
Weet dat ik Fatiha, je nicht altijd voor je klaar zal staan, en mocht je dus iets nodig hebben dan weet je me te vinden...
InsaAllah zie ik je morgen, dan bouwen we een feestje voor je... 
Dit vervolg aan jou voorgedragen omdat je weer een jaartje ouder bent..
Sweet dreams!


Liefs,
Faat_

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Thanx voor de reacties..
InsaAllah gauw meer!!!

Kus,
Faat*

----------


## mejnoon

:gefeliciteerd:  
*Ouacima namens mij ook gefeliciteert met je verjaardag; dat Allah je nog vele gezonde en gelukkige jaren mag schenken... so where's the party at?* 
 :boogie:  :wohaa:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Waar zijn al mijn lezers gebleven... 

Najaa.. voor Mejnoon dan maar het volgende vervolg... 

Enjoy!


Faatje*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa

Ik hoef het niet.. Ik voel me prima in de kleren die ik nu aanheb. Ze wisselde een blik met elkaar, maar ik deed alsof ik het niet zag. Vriendelijk bedankte ik de winkelier en loop de winkel uit. Naila en Ouacima volgen me snel daarna.
Ouafaa, je ziet er ook geweldig uit maar je kan toch wel wat kleding erbij gebruiken? Ze hadden me ingehaald, inmiddels liepen ze naast me.
Kleding is niet belangrijk, ik wil hier weg. Deze drukte.. Oeff, laten we weggaan. Naila haalde haar schouders op en Ouacima greep angstig naar me arm.
Ouafaa heeft gelijk, laten we hier weggaan, het is zo druk. Al die mensen, lijken wel mieren op n hoop. Ouacima trok een vies gezicht en ik kon het niet laten erom te lachen, ook Naila schoot in de lach. Als vanzelf liepen we toen richting het strand, het was laat en frisjes maar heerlijk om over het strand te lopen.
Laten we uitwaaien.. Had Naila gezegd, en dat was dus het plan voor vanavond.



Ben blij dat jullie er zijn dames, ik heb jullie gemist. Ik heb dit gewoon gemist, wij saampjes op pad. In de verte staarde ik naar de donkere golven in de zee. Leunend op de reling luister ik dan naar het verhaal van Naila. Een glimlach siert langzaam mijn gezicht, ze waren bij me. Ik kon me nu ergens anders op richtte en wat er verder ging gebeuren interesseerde me op dit moment niet, ik wilde genieten van het moment.
Kamil zegt altijd dat je gebakje op je ligt te wachten.. Ik grinnikte door de gedachte aan die oude vent achter die balie. Damn! Wat miste ik hem.
Hoe is het met hem? Naila die rechts van me stond keek me een ogenblik aan, maar ik draaide me niet naar haar om. Mijn ogen verdronken in de golven, ik hoorde hun wel maar mijn gedachtes waren in het verre land dat ik zo miste.

Onverwachts begint Ouacima dan te lachen, waarop Naila en ik haar vreemd aankijken. Ze komt niet meer bij en gek genoeg lachen Naila en ik snel daarna met haar mee. Ik voel me weer als vanouds, typisch iets voor ons. Zomaar om niks lachen, dit maakte het weer compleet..

De mensen om ons heen kijken ons vreemd aan maar we leken het ons niet te beseffen wanneer pas iemand met ons mee lacht kijk ik met opgetrokken wenkbrauw op. Natuurlijk! De om aandacht vragende idioot is weer van de partij. Het lachen vergaat mij meteen, terwijl Naila en Ouacima doorgaan.
Wat lach jij? Met een brede glimlach kijkt hij me dan aan.
Dag schoonheid.. Ik moet even met je praten.. Hij nam een hap van zijn appel en met zijn andere hand in zijn zak staarde hij me aan.
Ik wil niet met jou praten, ga iemand anders lastigvallen. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
Ouafaa.. trouw met me! Ik trok mijn wenkbrauw op terwijl de verstarde blikken van Naila en Ouacima mij niet ontgingen.
Wat is dit nou weer voor grap! Redouan, laat me met rust.. Wederom schudde hij met zijn hoofd.
Laat me mijn verhaal eerst doen.. Zuchtend sloeg ik mijn armen over elkaar.
Heb je me niet genoeg beledigd? Heb je me niet genoeg vernederd bij andere? Wat is dit voor misselijk spel? Heb je soms niets te doen? Zijn gezichtsuitdrukking veranderde niet, maar nonchalant bekeek hij me van top tot teen. 
Ik heb je de hele dag gezocht, je was niet in het dorp. Je nicht vertelde me dat je in de stad was. Wat doe je hier eigenlijk? Ik trok mijn wenkbrauw op. Vervolgens mikte hij de overgebleven appel op een vuilnisbak, gek genoeg miste hij niet waarop hij me glimlachend aankeek.

Redouan, bla bla.. Wat moet je? Hij grinnikte en vervolgens keek ik de dames aan. Ik wilde hier niet meer blijven. Zuchtend liep ik langs hem heen, maar onverwacht greep hij naar mijn arm waardoor hij me terug trok.
Wacht schoonheid.. Wij moeten even praten, en dat kan niet hier met al deze pottenkijkers.. Wil je even meekomen? Het was eigenlijk geen vraag want hij trok me al achter zich aan. Niet-begrijpend staarde ik de dames aan die me gelukkig ook volgde. Verderop hield hij stand en dreigend stond ik voor hem.
Luister jongeman! Laat nu mijn arm los of ik ga zo hard schreeuwen dat je spijt krijgt dat je me ooit hebt ontmoet" Onverwachts liet hij mijn arm los, en glimlachend keek hij me aan. Die verdomde grijns wilde ik inmiddels van zijn gezicht slaan. Pijnlijk wreef ik over mijn arm.
Vuile hond dat je bent, je hebt echt lef serieus! Wat geeft jou verdomme het recht Mijn woorden stokte, het waren zijn lippen die me het zwijgen oplegde. En toen ik een stap achteruit wilde zette, hield hij me tegen met zijn hand die hij op mijn rug had. Zijn andere hand streek over mijn wang en met mijn ogen gesloten voelde ik zijn lippen die me mijn adem benamen. Ik kon geen kant op, hij had me in zijn macht..

Uiteindelijk had ik genoeg kracht opgespaard om hem weg te duwen. Zijn mond krulde zich tot een scheve glimlach. En ik voelde hoe mijn lippen nog tintelde door de warme aanraking van zijn lippen. Onverwachts tilde ik mijn hand op om een harde klap op zijn wang te plaatsen. Geschrokken greep hij toen naar mijn pols.
Wat doe jij? Woest keek ik hem aan.
Mongool! Wat doe jij? En laat me los.. Ik probeerde mijn hand uit zijn greep te trekken, maar tevergeefs. Grijnzend keek hij me weer aan. En toen hij me niet scheen los te laten trapte ik hard op zijn voet. Hij wilde het uitschreeuwen maar hield het in, zijn wangen kleurde rood en hij stond op ontploffen. Gelukkig verslapte zijn greep om mijn pols waardoor ik een stap achteruit deed.
Dat is je verdiende loon idioot! Pijnlijk hinkte hij op n voet. Voor eventjes begin ik spijt te krijgen maar als ik de ondeugende blik weer terug zie komen haal ik opgelucht adem. Hij had het verdiend 

Jij bent echt erg! Ik doe toch niks.. Damn! Ik vraag alleen of je met me wilde trouwen.. Ik zuchtte lichtelijk gerriteerd.
Nou nee!! Quasi beledigd stond hij naar me te staren.
Wat zeg je nou? Hij kneep zijn ogen tot spleetjes en probeerde mijn reactie te peilen.
Redouan, ik begin je ziekelijke spelletjes zat te worden, ga iemand anders lastigvallen Ik trouw niet met je! Ik zuchtte.
Jawel.. Ze trouwt wel met je? Met grote ogen keek hij Naila aan die achter me stond. Meteen draaide ik me om.
Wat zeg jij? Ze lachtte..
Ouafaa Je trouwt met hem.. Langzaam schudde ik met mijn hoofd, maar ze scheen het te menen. Weer draaide ik me om naar Redouan die me geamuseerd aankeek, alsof hij de strijd gewonnen had. Oh Yarabi geef me toestemming die grijns van zijn gezicht te slaan *  


Liefs,
Faatje

----------


## moemoe

ben er ook hoor meid  :knipoog: 

mercie voor het vervolgje... where is the next one?? 

xxx  :tik:

----------


## mejnoon

:Cool:  

*Tja, dan moeten we het maar voor ons twee doen dan he. 

Thank you dear...
*

----------


## eensimpelemeid

Wat een talent zeg!

Tbarkellah 3liek.

Zet gauw een xxxxxxl vervolg!

----------


## Tangermeisje

Meid ga doooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooor.
Je hebt tbarkallah een groot talent! Ik ben nu echt verslaafd geraakt aan je verhaal en ik kijk nu uit naar mijn volgende shot  :maf2:  
Dus huphup, ga door met schrijven!!

----------


## samiatje16

ohhh meisiee tochhh,,,, je vervolgen waren prachtig,,,
je doet het net als altijd weer grandios,,,,

ga snel verder,,,, xxx samia

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ooh dank je wel... Voor de lieve reacties..

Was vandaag met zoveel schrijfdingen bezig dat ik niet aan dit verhaal ben toegekomen.. Had wel een grote stuk die ik voor vanavond wilde afwerken maar helaas er komt niks meer uit me vingers..

Dus voordat ik het ga afraffelen laat ik het voor morgen insaAllah...

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Okeej.. Ik merk nu net iets heel raars...

Er mist een groot vervolg op de eerste pagina.. ehm.. het betreft reactie van 02-12-2006 20:20

Het eerste stuk, vanuit het perspectief van Ouafaa.. Voor sommige zou het niets uitmaken, en voor andere zou het misschien veel duidelijk maken.. dus hierbij.. heb ik het recht gezet.....


Faatje*

----------


## amdaf

Hey Faatje 

Hhhh, ben ook nog van de partij. Ik laat jullie niet alleen van die vervolgjes smullen
 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  
XXXXXXXXXXXjes
Fadje

----------


## samiatje16

ahhh een klein vervolgjeee dan pleasss,,,,

----------


## Hasoena

wauw echt heeeeeeeeeel mooi en nu een vervolg aub

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Naila 


Luister Ouafaa.. Hij kan je helpen Zei ik om het uit te leggen. Geschrokken keek ze me aan, ze wilde niet dat hij het wist. 
Met wat kan ik helpen? Vroeg hij genteresseerd. Ouafaa keek me woest aan. Maar het maakte me niet uit, ik zou er alles aan doen om Ouafaa mee terug te kunnen nemen. Ik negeerde dus de blikken van Ouafaa en liep langs haar heen naar de jongeman die Ouafaa eerder vandaag had beschreven als de arrogante zak die haar had aangereden en aan niets anders dacht dan aan zichzelf.
Hallo, ik ben Naila, een goede vriendin van Ouafaa. De hand die ik had uitgestoken nam hij met beide handen aan. 
Aangenaam, ik ben Redouan. Hij schonk me een warme glimlach. En even vroeg ik me af waarom Ouafaa niet voor de charmes van deze jongeman was gevallen. Hij zag er goed uit, en als ik zo om me heen keek, kreeg hij genoeg aandacht. Aandacht dat hem ontging omdat hij zo bezig was met Ouafaa.
Als het gaat om haar situatie, daar ben ik al van op de hoogte, mijn moeder vertelde het me. En ik wil haar helpen.. Hij haalde me uit mijn gedachtes en verbazend keek ik hem aan.
Wacht wacht wacht.. dit gaat allemaal veel te snel.. Ouacima kwam naast me staan, en ik vroeg me af wat ze te snel vond gaan.
Wie zegt dat jij te vertrouwen bent! Wat zit er voor jou eigenlijk in? Want uit liefdadigheid doe je het in elk geval niet.. Dreigend wees ze naar hem met haar wijsvinger, vervolgens stond ze met haar armen in haar zij op zijn antwoord te wachten.

Redouan had deze reactie duidelijk niet verwacht, en twijfelend staarde hij haar ook aan.
Ehm, me moeder.. ze mag haar, zij heeft haar uitgekozen. En ben klaar om te trouwen, zelfs de bruiloft is tot in de puntjes geregeld. Ik heb alleen een bruidje nodig.. Hij werd onderbroken.
Halloo, ik sta hier nog hoor! Ik ga niet trouwen, en al helemaal niet met hem! Hij haalt maar een andere boerin uit de bergen. Hij trok triomfantelijk zijn wenkbrauw op bij het zien van haar uitbarsting. Ik merkte dat hij haar bekeek met een bepaalde blik in zijn ogen, ze deed hem iets, en het was vreemd voor de stoere man die hij leek te zijn. Ze was een zwakke punt dat zou alleen maar iets goeds betekenen. Ik grinnikte even, hij heeft mij in elk geval aan zijn kant, en het feit dat Ouafaa hierdoor mee terug kon was de hoofdreden daarvan. Nu nog Ouacima overhalen en Ouafaa zal wel moeten inzien dat het beter is


Ouafaa 


Wat een ongelofelijke rotzak! Hoe durfde hij? Woedend stond ik achter Naila die het schijnbaar voor hem opnam. Ze gaf hem gelijk, hoe kon ze! Ondertussen ging hij verder met zijn verhaal.
Het is eigenlijk heel simpel, ik trouw met je om mijn moeder tevreden te houden, en om jou terug naar Nederland te helpen wat je natuurlijk heel graag wil volgens mijn moeder. Je hoeft je nergens zorgen om te maken, je hebt je vrijheid en mijn geld. En als je slim bent neem je mijn aanbod aan. Ik bedoel maar, elke andere vrouw zou zich zo voor me voeten hebben geworpen. Het laatste vatte ik op als een belediging en ik sprong vooruit om hem aan te vliegen. Naila hield me gelukkig tegen terwijl hij me glimlachend aanstaarde, die verdomde grijns dat was hetgeen wat me zo opfokte. Voor ik me klaar kon maken voor de volgende aanval werd ik aan mijn arm gegrepen en meegenomen. 


Dit keer liet ik me meenemen, het was Redouan immers niet. Toen ze ook merkte dat ik braaf meeliep liet ze me los, vervolgens keek ik haar aan en schonk haar een lieve glimlach.
Wat hij ook van je is, wees blij voor hem dat je me daar hebt weggehaald. De volgende keer vlieg ik hem echt aan. Ze grinnikte.
Dat is Redouan. Op de n of andere manier jaagt hij vrouwen altijd tegen zich in het harnas. Maar jij Ouafaa bent anders, en daarom ben ik hier.... Ze glimlachte toen ik haar vragend aankeek.
Redouan is me neef, maar beschouw hem als mijn broer. Ik ben opgegroeid met hem. Hij noemt me nog steeds zijn kleine zusje, en zijn moeder is net een tweede moeder voor me. Ik ken hem dus als geen ander, en weet dus waar hij mee bezig is. Aandachtig luisterde ik naar haar verhaal terwijl we over het zand liepen. Vervolgens keek ik haar afwachtend aan. Want wat wilde ze me nu eigenlijk vertellen?

Weet je, het is allemaal vaag enzo maar je moet even realistisch nadenken. Ik ben hier eigenlijk voor tante, de moeder van Redouan maar ik ben het natuurlijk ook eens met hun over het gehele plan. Ouafaa, je lijkt me een hartstikke leuke dame, je bent lief, zorgzaam en aardig. Het tegenovergestelde van Redouan zou je denken maar dat is voor de mensen die hem niet kennen. Hij is niet zo hard en gemeen als dat je denkt, hij bezit een hart van goud, een klein hartje weliswaar maar goed.. 

Ik onderbrak haar.
Okeej Salma, hij is geweldig, leuk en aardig, bla bla Maar daar gaat het niet om, het gaat simpelweg om het feit dat ik niet wil trouwen met iemand van wie ik niet hou. Als jong meisje heb ik altijd in een sprookjeshuwelijk geloofd, en nu ik ouder ben geloof ik daar natuurlijk niet meer in maar er is n ding wat voor mij nog steeds telt, en dat is liefde.. Hetgeen wat totaal niet geldt bij mij en Redouan. Begrijpend keek ze me aan.
Ik begrijp jou ook wel, maar kijk om je heen Ouafaa. Al Hoceima is een geweldig vakantieoord maar meer dan dat is het niet, althans niet voor jou. Kijk verder dan dat je neus lang is, denk aan je toekomst. Je hebt een diploma op zak waar je hier in dit land weinig tot niks mee kunt.. Je moet wel terug, en dit een mogelijk huwelijk is tot nog toe je enige mogelijkheid. Ik zuchtte en besefte me dat ze wel gelijk kon hebben. Ik zakte neer op het zand en staarde naar de golven, denkend aan de stap die ik in me leven wilde maken.
Maar trouwen.. dat doe je toch alleen met iemand van wie je houdt? Vroeg ik haar twijfelend. 

Ze knikte en nam plaats naast me op het zand.
Ja Ouafaa.. Maar in jou geval is het nog mooier, je zult van hem houden geloof me. Als je hem echt zou kennen, zul je je geen betere man kunnen wensen. En maak je geen zorgen om hem, tante heeft hem in de hand.. Ik lachte om haar laatste opmerking.
Waarom doet hij dit? Ze haalde haar schouders op.
Niet alleen voor zijn moeder, hij wil jou, ik zie het gewoon. Aan de manier hoe hij naar je kijkt, hoe hij je pest, hoe hij om je aandacht blijft smeken. Hij wil je Ouafaa, al is hij daar zelf nog niet achter. Ik schoot in de lach.
Kom op Salma, hij haat me! Hij heeft me vernederd, beledigd, toegesnauwd. Het liefst had hij gewild dat ik nooit in zijn leven was verschenen Ze schudde haar hoofd.
Je zult zien Ouafaa.. Je zult het nog moeten ervaren.. En daarmee snoer ze me de mond, en meteen ook de discussie rondom dit onderwerp. Ik dacht aan het feit dat ik terug zou gaan naar me vertrouwde omgeving. Stiekem verscheen er een glimlach op mijn gezicht, ik voelde de kriebels al, want ik had het immers zo gemist. Ik wilde gewoon mijn leven daar weer oppakken, en Marokko voorzover even vergeten. Maar het was onmogelijk, want dat kleine ventje met die onschuldige ogen zorgde ervoor dat ik niet met een gerust hart kon weggaan. Ayoub, mijn zonneschijn, hij had gelijk gehad, ik zou hem verlaten. Even begin ik weer te twijfelen, maar denkend aan het feit dat ik hem ook een beter leven kon geven zie ik er het positieve ervan weer in. Al zou het een gehele verandering zijn, de keuze had ik gemaakt. Ik zal Redouan trouwen *   

*Dank je wel samiatje en hasoena... Hmm.. ligt het nou aan mij of is de hoeveelheid fans dat ik had sterkkk verminderd??  

Nou ja.. misschien moet ik maar weer eens staken, en de meest trouwe fans weten wat dat inhoudt  

Jallah, laat me niet verder chanteren en geniet van het vervolgje...


Kus,
Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

twarke Allah echt heel mooi,

maar Staken, oooooooooh dat ga je echt niet doen, want dan word ik helemaal triest..... ;-)


Boesa boesa

----------


## bredameid

nee het ligt niet aan jou maar je meeste fans zitten op marokko.nl

ga snel verder was een leuk vervolg

----------


## amdaf

Hey faatje,

Staken, geen haar op je hoofd dat er nog maar aan mag denken. iK TEL VOOR HONDERDEN FANS.
Laat ons niet in de steek en kom op met de vervolgjes.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Bisou
Fadje

----------


## moemoe

heeeeey meid! ik ben er oek nog h! zie maar dat je blijft verder doen met schrijven.. maak me niet gek h... dikke xxx

----------


## eensimpelemeid

:schok:  staken?????

Het geen dat jij moet doen, is een big vervolg zetten..please???

 :knipoog:

----------


## Vanity

oeh spannend, goed vervolgje

ik denk dat de meeste mensen op vakantie zijn ofzo en daarom niet reageren.

----------


## Yassamina

eejwa Faatje, alles goed???
Sorry dat ik lang niks van me heb laten horen,
ik heb het een beetje moeilijk de laatste tijd.
Maar ja Sbar is een goeie zaak!
Je verhaal vrolijkt me weer een beetje op, het is echt een
heel erg leuk verhaal en ik verheug me op het vervolg!!!!
Thallai meid, groetjes Yassamina

----------


## pipomaroc

he faaaaaatjeeeeeeee 


kheb niet a;tijd zin om te reageren !! ma dat wil niet zeggen dat je het slecht doet wallah !!

je doet het echt heeeeeeeeeeeel goed en niet staken he !!

veel jongens en meiden lezen je verhalen alleen niet iedereen reageert 
dus gewoon doorgaan ok ?


groetjes pipo

----------


## samiatje16

ahhhh neeen faatjee niet stakee dat vinden wij (jou trouwe fanse)
niet leuk,,, en dat is erg sonde voor je ooohhh zoooo mooie verhaaal,,, dusss pleasssssss ga snel verder desnoodss zet ik elke min een reactie tot dat je wat gaat plaatsen,, 
dusss tikken die handel ik w8  :love2:  


je hebt het weer eens pratig gedaan echt waar je vervolg was the bom 
xxx samiatje  :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 


Je mag wel wat meer lachen schoonheid. Arrogant staarde ze me aan.
Dat ik jou je zin heb gegeven betekent niet dat ik het je makkelijk ga maken. Haar glimlach die daarop volgde was duidelijk niet gemeend. Ik kon het niet laten een lok haar achter haar oor te verbergen, ze versteende onder mijn aanraking en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik haar aan. Waarop ze een stap achteruit deed.
Ik wil met je moeder praten.. Ik haalde me schouders op en stak vervolgens mijn hand in me broekzak.
Van mij mag je.. Ik heb een telefoon voor je, vanavond bel ik je. Wie weet is me moeder in de buurt kan ze haar toekomstige schoondochter spreken. Ik grijns naar haar en geef haar de telefoon aan die ze zuchtend uit mijn hand pakte. De manier hoe ze op me reageerde had impact op me. Ik moest om haar reacties lachen, de lef die ze had, de pittigheid die ze bezat. Tja, duidelijk het type waar ik me de komende tijd bezig kon houden. Ik grinnikte bij die gedachte waarop ze me vervolgens met opgetrokken wenkbrauw op aankeek.
Ik ga nu met mijn vriendinnen genieten van deze avond, val me dus verder niet lastig. Ze wilde zich al omdraaien als ik haar weer naar me terug trek.
Luister dame.. Ik wil dat je naar huis gaat, deze stad is gevaarlijk voor dames als jullie. Bovendien wil ik niet dat me aanstaande zonder mij hier rondloopt. Woest keek ze me aan.
Wat denk je wel niet! Ik ben nog niet eens met je getrouwd, in je dromen dat ik je mijn vrijheid laat afpakken, wat me vader heeft gedaan is al genoeg geweest. Ik zag hoe de tranen zich in haar ogen vormde en meteen had ik spijt van me woorden. Salma keek me nijdig aan, en de andere dames kwamen naast Ouafaa staan.
Ehm, sorry. Ik bedoelde het niet zo.. Ik maakte maar een grapje. En dat meende ik. Ik wilde haar niet zien huilen, want hoe erg ik er ook van genoot haar te pesten, haar tranen bezorgen dat zou ik nooit met opzet willen doen. Ze knikte terwijl ze haar best deed niet zwak te tonen in mijn bijzijn. Vervolgens liep ze met haar vriendinnen weg en bleef ik achter met Salma die me na een korte blik te hebben geschonken zich ook uit te voeten maakte. Zuchtend staarde ik haar na Missie volbracht.. Op naar huis dan maar


Thuis Aangekomen

Mam!! Ik heb geweldig nieuws.. Mam?? Ik rende de trap op terwijl ik om mijn moeder riep. In tegenstelling tot andere dagen hoorde ik dit keer geen muziek, en ook leek er weinig tot geen mensen in het huis aanwezig te zijn. In de woonkamer aangekomen blijf ik verschrikt staan. 
Salaam Redouan, waar kom je zo laat vandaan? Ik gooi mijn autosleutels op een tafel en loop vervolgens verder naar binnen.
Salaam pap.. Ik was even wat dingen gaan afhandelen. Ik groette hem met een kus op zijn hand, en vervolgens groette ik mijn moeder met een kus op haar hoofd. Ik nam plaats naast haar en met de hete kop thee in zijn handen staarde mijn vader me aan. Hij zat dreigend tegenover me, en even voelde ik me in het nauw gedreven. Alsof ik vast zat in zijn web. Toen hij zijn keel schraapte zette ik me scherp.
Die Ouafaa h.. Hoe heet ze van haar achternaam, en hoe heet haar vader? Ik verbaasde me over zijn interesse in haar, toch besloot ik gewoon eerlijk te blijven.
Ik weet het niet, daar kom ik straks wel achter. Hij trok zijn wenkbrauw op, wachtend op enige uitleg.
Ik bel haar straks, ze heeft al toegestemd en dergelijke maar weet verder nog niks over haar. Mijn vader legde zijn glas thee neer op tafel. 
Kifech? Hij kneep zijn ogen samen en kwam dichterbij alsof hij me niet goed had gehoord. Ik wilde het dus weer herhalen wanneer ik de hand van mijn moeder op mijn arm voel, ten teken dat ik beter niks kon zeggen, hij zou het woord wel nemen, en dat deed hij.
Je wilt contact opnemen met een bent a ness, een meid die je niet eens mag aankijken gezien er geen verbintenis is tussen jullie. En daarbij hoe heeft zij kunnen instemmen met jou, er is immers wederom gebleken wat voor idioot je kan zijn. Ik slikte bij het horen van zijn woorden en was even van slag gebracht. Zo had ik het nog niet bekeken. Gelukkig hielp me moeder me uit de brand.
Ewa je hoeft hem niet aan te vallen, hij is verliefd. Geschrokken keek ik me moeder aan, en beet stevig me tanden op elkaar. Dat had ik dus ook niet verwacht. Ik schaamde me dood, nu durfde ik me vader helemaal niet aan te kijken. 

Ze merkte mijn blik op en lachte.
Laat hem, ik heb haar ontmoet. Haar moeder verloor ze een tijdje geleden, met alle gevolgen van dien. Haar vader heeft haar hier achter gelaten, ze heeft het heel moeilijk gehad. En Redouan gaat haar helpen maar daarnaast ook zichzelf, want het wordt echt tijd dat hij gaat trouwen. Met grote ogen keek ik haar aan, mijn blik strak op haar gericht ik wilde die ouwe absoluut niet aankijken.
Waarom heeft haar vader haar hier achtergelaten? Ik verstijfde bij het horen van die laatste woorden. Nu ging het komen, nu ging hij zijn gelijk krijgen over wat voor een idioot ik ben. Dat ik zulke info niet eens heb nagevraagd, nu wilde ik mezelf echt voor me kop slaan.
Niet wat je denkt Elhaj, ik als zijn moeder heb de juiste informatie over haar. Gair insaAllah! Gun je zoon het beste, en laten we deze week genieten van de bruiloft. Stiekem haal ik opgelucht adem, maar ik verwachtte nog wat overheersende woorden van mijn vader.
Nou, Mabrouk dan maar.. Moge Allah (swt) jullie huwelijk zegenen. We gaan morgen meteen de papieren regelen, want ik wil niet dat er verder nog haraam-dingen gebeuren. Verschrikt stond ik op, ik was ongelofelijk blij en had niet verwacht dat mijn moeder me vader zo snel kon overhalen. Me moeder glimlachte naar me en ik liep op me vader af. Spontaan kuste ik zijn hoofd en omhelsde hem vervolgens. Hij schudde moeilijk met zijn hoofd, en ik verdween uit de kamer. Me moeder volgde me en vervolgens vloog ik haar om de hals, daarna stond ik even stil.

Wacht even Waarom was ik zo blij? Dit was toch gewoon een overeenkomst, dit was niet eens een echt huwelijk. Ik kuchte en keek me moeder vervolgens serieus aan.
Mama, dank je wel voor daarnet. Ouafaa wil je trouwens even spreken.. Voordat me moeder iets kon vragen had ik me telefoon al gepakt en haar nummer gedraaid. Na een eeuwigheid nam ze eindelijk op..
Hallo..Wie is dit? Ze klonk gekrenkt, des te meer voor mij de kans daar gebruik van te maken.
Ja met mij.. Wie anders h.. tenzij je natuurlijk je nummer al hebt weggegeven.. Wacht even.. Heb je dat gedaan? Ik hoorde haar zuchten en stiekem moest ik erom lachen.
Houd je bek, en geef je moeder! Dit keer lachte ik hardop.
Ja hoor vrouwtje van me, spreek je later op de avond.. Weer een diepe zucht en ik gaf me moeder snel de telefoon aan. Ik bleef bij me moeder staan omdat ik natuurlijk wilde weten wat er allemaal zou worden gezegd, maar dat was niet zo een goed plan aangezien mijn moeder me een blik schonk dat ik me echt uit de voeten moest maken. En dat deed ik. 

Ik wilde het huis verlaten en rende de trappen af naar buiten. Daar aangekomen was iedereen weer in voor een partijtje voetbal en ook ik was in the mood, ik had immers een bruidje. Eindelijk, na alles was het veel minder erg dan ik had verwacht, na alle onzekerheid was het nu bijna perfect.. Ouafaa, el Zafari.. hmm ik kon wel aan die naam wennen..  *  



*Kijk eens aan..
Een beetje chanteren en het stroomt van de reacties.. 
Dit is wat ik altijd wil zien na een vervolgje.. Dacht even dat Mejnoon en ik alleen waren.. haha nee hoor..

Ik snap het wel, laat me gewoon af en toe weten dat er genoeg mensen aanwezig zijn die het lezen..

En tja.. hier dus een vervolg voor jullie...
Wederom bedankt voor de lieve complimenten...

En Yassamina Gair InsaAllah...
Heb inderdaad sbar wat er ook aan de hand is...
En aarzel niet mij te benaderen als ik wat voor je kan betekenen..
Sterker nog.. ik zal het je zelfs niet vergeven als je dat niet doet, wanneer je iemand nodig hebt...

Jallah geniet van het vervolg schat!


Dikke zoen!
Faatje*

----------


## orka-ogen

hey faatje, het is echt een heel mooi verhaal 
ik weet dat ik lang niet heb gereageerd maar ik ben een tijdje ziek geweest.

maar je verhaal blijft me boeien

----------


## moemoe

Wat je met je verhaal doet bij mij is... is .. jah.. ik geloof ... MAGIE!!!!! .... ik wens meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer!!!!  :tover:  

kissssss

----------


## Hasoena

Spraakeloos ben ik na iedere vervolg.... hihih
en Hup naar de tweede vervolg..... Ik wacht... en liefst voor dit jaar nog ;-) hihihih

Alvast een Eid mubarek en moge het een Mooie, warme en liefdevolle le3ied zijn voor ons allemaal en de hele Oema..... en Smakelijk, Geniet ervan

Boesa Boesa

----------


## *MissyN*

SORRY..dat het zo lang duurde maar je kent het wel vakantie...
maar ben extra ff achter internet gegaan om je vervolgjuhs te lezen..
en damn ze waren echt weer te goed..
maar zo als me voorgangster..je kan toch wel om dit jaar mooi aftesluiten een BIG BIG BIGG!! vervolgjuh schrijven alleen maar voor je trouwe fans..
want dat ben ik nog steeds hoor..  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Tangermeisje

In n woord geweldig! Tbarkallah! 
Ik kijk uit naar de volgende vervolg!

----------


## Disz-Girl

Salaam Faatje

Sorry dat ik weer een een tijdje niet heb gereageerd, maar mijn pc was kapot  :frons:  Komt ervan als je 3 kleine stoute snotneuzen hebt rondlopen thuis  :grote grijns: 

Maar nu mijn pc weer gemaakt is, heb ik al je vervolgjes kunnen lezen.
En ik moet zeggen, dat het heeeel leuk was om zoveel ineens te kunnen lezen  :grote grijns: 

Je doet het prachtig, keep the good job   :knipoog:

----------


## samiatje16

hahahha jij slim doen jekkk,,,,,
tnx voor de mooie vervolg zina 

graaggg meeeeeerrrrrrrrr kan niet wachtenn  :wow:  
xx samia

----------


## samiatje16

Zonder licht zijn de kleuren niet zichtbaar..
Zonder licht is het donker niet merkbaar..
Zonder het licht van de Islaam is de mens blind en eenzaam..

3ied Mubarak Sa3ied.. Taqabbal Allahoe minna wa minkoem,

samia,,,, xxx

----------


## mejnoon

_[GLOW=sandybrown]May sadness forget you.
May goodness surround you.
May hapiness be arround you.
And furthermore...

May Allah's love be with you!

Eid mubarak![/GLOW]_ 



*Eh nee saampies alleen zijn lijkt mij ook geen goed plan... krijgen we straks nog meneer el-Zafari op ons dak.*

----------


## samiatje16

wanneer krijgen wij nou een vervolgg,,,,  :droef:  
zo veel reacties en nog steeds welloee

ga snel verder xxx samiat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Heey schatjes..

Het spijt me dat ik lang niks heb getikt.. Maar hoop dat jullie het me niet kwalijk nemen..
Heb het erg druk gehad.. en krijg het nog heel druk.. 
Ik doe echt me best en vind het erg dat ik al lang niks heb geplaatst...

Probeerde het nu maar ik krijg niks uit me vingertjes dus wil het ook niet verpesten... Sorry mejnoon.. ik had het je beloofd voor vanavond


InsaAllah gauw schatjes..
Jullie reacties waren trouwens geweldig.. Hoop dat jullie een fijne El Aid hebben gehad...


Liefs,
Faatje*

----------


## samiatje16

ahhh meisiee tochh,,,,, doe maar lekker rustig aan en kijk jij zelf maar wanneer het je uitkomt om een vervolg hier neer te zetten,,, we zitten namelijk niet op een af gezaagde vervolgje te wachten  :hihi:  ,,,, maar laat ons niet al te lang wachten hahahah,,, moehiem meid geniet nog van je dagen vrij 
we horen snel van je xxxxx samiat

----------


## *MissyN*

hej meissie..

tuulk begrijpen we het..
het is jammer..maar jah..
maar we weten dat je ons niet vergeten bent..
dikke kus

----------


## pipomaroc

ewaaaaaaaaaaa a faatje 


zied........... tikken met die hap !!  :grote grijns:  

groetjes pipo

----------


## mejnoon

*Ur tha bomb!!! 

Ik ben nu op de helft (hfdst 35) van "My only Love". Moet nu echt gaan proberen te slapen, anders zal het weer zo'n dag op mijn werk worden morgen waar ik alleen op maroc.nl zit  

Dat met je ouders op je bruiloft enzo heb je echt mooi neergezet, moest af en toe echt me traantjes bedwingen. 

Don't wanna rush you... maaruh denk je gauw hier nog een vervolgje te plaatsen... ik dnek dat ik morgen nml klaar ben met "My only love" dusj...


Btw: wat mij betreft behoor jij bij het kopje "10 beste auteurs" op nr 1 te staan.

Simply in luv with u!*  :love:  :boogjes:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Ouafaa_* 


In de auto zei ik niet veel, hij had muziek aangezet en geprobeerd me aan het dansen te krijgen maar ik had geen zin. Ik uitte de zoveelste zucht en staarde naar buiten, waarop hij de muziek zachter zette.
Is er misschien iets? Ik draaide me naar hem om en schudde met mijn hoofd.
Nee er is niks.. Ben gewoon moe.. Hij knikte.
We gaan lekker eten, kunnen we ook even bijpraten. Daarna halen we je vriendinnen op en dan breng ik jullie naar me moeder. Vragend keek ik hem aan.
Wat gaan we bij je moeder doen? En me vriendinnen waren toch bij familie van Naila? Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
Nee, ik heb ze gesproken.. die vrouw, je weet wel die je opmaakt op de bruiloft.. hoe heet zo iemand nou..? Ik trok me wenkbrauw op. 
De Negaffa bedoel je? 
Juist! Zij Die is bij me moeder, met allerlei jurken en bla bla.. kun je even passen en weet ik veel wat voor procedure eraan vastzit. Ik knikte en richtte me weer op het landschap.

De afgelopen dagen had ik Redouan alleen telefonisch gesproken. In het begin spatte onze gesprekken van sarcasme, en irritatie.. Maar langzamerhand is daar verandering in gekomen. Vandaag zagen we elkaar voor het eerst, we hadden net allerlei documenten getekend en de belangrijkste had ik in me hand. Het bewijs dat ik getrouwd was, ik was nu de vrouw van Ik zuchtte, en vroeg me af of dit wel een goed idee was geweest. Ook al had zijn vader me een goed gevoel erover gegeven, toch twijfelde ik ergens.

Ik had zijn vader ontmoet, ik was zenuwachtig maar gelukkig stelde hij me op me gemak. Hij had geduldig uitgelegd hoe alles zou verlopen en wat al die documenten betekende. Redouan stond er maar als een zoutzak bij, en tekende ook gewoon wanneer het moest. Zijn vader was lief en lachte vaak naar me. Het was een hartverwarmende man, en hij schonk me vaak genoeg liefdevolle blikken die me konden geruststellen. Al voelde ik me alleen en schuldig dat mijn eigen vader hier niet bij was geweest, toch verliep alles zoals het moest verlopen. Omdat er niemand was die voor me kon getuigen hebben ze zelf twaalf getuigen moeten zoeken voor me. Simpelweg om de reden dat er geen vader, broer, of oom was die naast mij stond. Vervolgens noemde ze het bedrag op dat ik zou krijgen als bruidschat, dingen die me allemaal niet interesseerde. Het ging om een hoog bedrag en er is mij gevraagd of ik dat heb gehad. Ik heb geknikt en geantwoord dat het goed zat. Achteraf vertelde zijn vader dat het allemaal voor me eigen bestwil was. Ik wist weinig tot niks over de Marokkaanse wet rondom het huwelijk, en ik vroeg er verder ook niet naar. Toen dat geregeld was liepen we naar buiten, en omhelsde zijn vader me. Hij heette me welkom in de familie en kuste me op mijn voorhoofd. Ik was geschrokken van dit gebaar en kon wel huilen. Ik zag het aan zijn gezichtsuitdrukking, hij had me in zijn hart gesloten. En vanaf toen zag ik hem als mijn vader..


We zijn er Kom je? Redouan haalde me uit mijn gedachtes en ik stapte uit. Het boekje dat ik in mijn handen had, stopte ik in zijn dashboard kastje. Ik keek om me heen en liep hem vervolgens achterna het restaurant in. We bemachtigen een tafel achterin en als hij gaat bestellen kijk ik zuchtend om me heen. Het is aardig druk, en ik voel me niet helemaal op me gemak. Redouan was mijn man, iets wat ik nog niet helemaal bevatten. Ik zou een geheel nieuw leven tegemoet gaan. Terug naar Nederland, de vertrouwde omgeving. Hij woonde in de grote stad had hij me verteld, het appartement had hij beschreven en hij had vol lof gepraat over het eigen leventje dat ik kon gaan leiden. Soms dramde hij daar wel erg veel over door. Alsof hij me zo wilde vertellen dat we niet samen een leven zouden gaan leiden, maar ieder op zijn eigen manier. Ik zuchtte als ik denk aan hoe verschillend Redouan en ik eigenlijk wel niet zijn. We deelde vaak niet dezelfde interesses, noch dezelfde mening. Als het zou gaan zoals hoe het aan de telefoon eraan toeging dan moest ik me voorbereiden op de botsingen die we dagelijks met elkaar zouden hebben. Ik zuchtte diep en toen hij tegenover me plaatsnam haalde hij me uit mijn eindeloze gedachtes.
Je lijkt echt afwezig, weet je zeker dat er niks aan de hand is? Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach en schudde met mijn hoofd.
Nee.. ehm, de bruiloft h.. Moet dat echt? Hij fronste.
Hoezo? Wil je het niet dan? Ik dacht dat elke dame wel zoiets wilde. Ik haalde me schouders op.
Ik vind het niet zo belangrijk. Al die pottenkijkers, gelukkig zullen Naila en Ouacima er zijn anders had ik er weinig tot niet van kunnen genieten. Hij knikte.
Ewa je weet me moeder, ze wil het graag. Laten we het voor haar doen. Ik knikte glimlachend.
Je vader h.. Hij verstijfde en met gesperde ogen keek hij me aan.
Wat is er mis met mijn vader? Ik trok mijn wenkbrauw op.
Niets.. Vroeg me alleen af, of hij niks heeft gevraagd over mijn vader, en mijn plek hier. Het leek alsof hij opgelucht adem haalde en vervolgens haalde hij zijn schouders op.
Hij was wel nieuwsgierig maar me moeder heeft hem gezegd dat hij zich nergens zorgen over hoefde te maken. Ik glimlachte..
Je ouders Zijn ze altijd zo geweest? Glimlachend keek hij op.
Ja Ouafaa, je mag trots zijn dat je ze als je schoonouders kunt benoemen. Ik lachte gelukzalig, en hij ging verder.
Je kunt op ze steunen in de moeilijke tijden, in gelukkige tijden zullen ze met je mee lachen, en zelfs wanneer ik gelijk heb zullen ze achter jou staan. Ja Ouafaa, over mijn ouders hoef je je absoluut geen zorgen te maken. Mijn ogen glinsterde door zijn verhaal over zijn ouders en lachte vervolgens om zijn laatste opmerking.
Dus ik kan je eigenlijk alles maken? Uitdagend keek hij me aan.
Haal je niks in je hoofd kleintje. Ik stak me tong naar hem uit en merkte toen pas dat ik mijn vingers in de zijne had verstrengelt. Geschrokken trek ik mijn hand terug waarop hij me met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aankijkt. 
Ik bijt niet hoor.. Ik voelde me wangen rood kleuren.
Ik moet even naar het toilet, ben zo terug. Voordat hij wat kon zeggen was ik opgestaan en richting de toiletten gelopen. Ik haal opgelucht adem en laat alles even tot me doordringen. Het was ook zo snel gegaan. Elke seconde van me tijd die ik aan hem besteedde, bracht ons steeds dichter naar elkaar toe. Het voelde goed, maar wilde ik dit eigenlijk wel? Zou ik hier geen spijt van krijgen? We zijn immers min of meer onder dwang getrouwd De zoveelste zucht Ik moest ophouden met zeuren en op het goede hopen Alles komt goed InsaAllah*

----------


## Hasoena

Twarke Allah,


Mooier had ik het niet verwacht....
Twarke Allah

----------


## mejnoon

_Love is in the air !!!_ 


Ehm gauw weer verder jah?!  :blozen: 

Ur stories are so addictive... it's why I'll keep buggin u fo more n more  

 :cola:

----------


## d_nja

SUPER VERHAAL!!!

hoop snel op een vervolg.

kus

----------


## eensimpelemeid

heeeeeeel mooi, je doet het erg goed...!

maar wanneer kunnen we een vervolg verwachten??
 :wow:

----------


## Disz-Girl

Ik ben het eens met de anderen!

Je bent een topschrijfster!! Ik blijf je volgen waar je verhaaltjes ook over gaan. Je hebt een unieke denkwijze en dat maakt je verhaaltjes natuurlijk ook spetterend!! 

Doe maar rustig aan, ik kan wel denken dat het moeilijk is om een vervolg neer te typen als je het z gewldig laat overkomen. 

Ik heb 1 vraagje: Mag ik weten hoe oud je bent?
Dan stel ik het mij beter voor, ik weet niet hoe ik het juist moet uitleggen maar dan heb ik zo een idee over de schrijfster. 
Ik hoop dat je ongeveer begrijpt hoe ik het bedoel, want ik begrijp mezelf niet :S  :grote grijns: 

Allesinds Chapeaux!!  :ole:

----------


## *MissyN*

schepen gaan onder,
bloemen vergaan.
ik sweer,wie aan deze story's komt krijgt gedonder..

haha  :grote grijns:  

maar ga snel verder.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## lamiae83

Hey Meid dit is weer een geweldig verhaal, al je verhalen bljven me boeien tot het eind en dan nog denk ik er over na, ik hoop dat je snel een vervolg plaatst

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

In gedachten verzonken prikte ik met mijn vork in wat olijven. Ik was moe en wilde eigenlijk naar huis, toch weerhield haar gezelschap mij daarvan. Ze was nu enkele minuten weg en het liefst was ik haar achterna gelopen. Ik was in de war, enerzijds wilde ik haar in mijn armen houden de rest van me leven en anderzijds wilde ik haar liever niet in me buurt hebben. Dan zag ik haar als een blok aan me been. Ik zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer vandaag, en als ze weer tegenover me plaatsneemt kijk ik met een grote glimlach op. 
Je kunt meteen gaan eten Ze lachte en richtte zich vervolgens op het eten, niet omdat ze wilde eten maar meer om mijn blik te ontwijken, zo had ik het idee.

Naast ons nemen twee heren plaats, in eerste instantie vallen ze me niet op maar als ik ze toch vaak betrap op de blikken die op ons zijn gericht begin ik argwanend te worden. Ik probeer wat te eten en ondertussen een gesprek met Ouafaa aan te knopen.
Je hebt nog een broer vertelde je me van de week. Maar we hebben het nog niet echt over hem gehad. Heb je nog contact met hem? Verschrikt keek ze op.
Ehm, nee.. Stotterde ze. Ik knikte en durf eigenlijk niet verder te vragen. Gelukkig neemt ze zelf het woord.
Door het overlijden van mijn moeder, en het hertrouwen van mijn vader kort daarna, is hij weggegaan.. Ze sloeg haar blik neer, simpelweg omdat ze niet wilde dat ik de pijn in haar ogen kon lezen.
Misschien kunnen we hem gaan zoeken zodra we in Nederland zijn. Ik had me op het eten gericht maar als ik merk dat ze niet verder eet kijk ik naar haar op. Haar gezicht straalde van geluk, en het trof mijn hart meteen. 
Zou je.. zou je dat willen doen? Nonchalant haalde ik me schouders op. Ik wist niet waarom ik het aan haar had voorgesteld. Misschien omdat ik haar blij wilde maken.. Of was het gewoon met geen enkele intentie gedaan?
Natuurlijk.. Waarom niet, is toch je broer.. Ze lachte gelukzalig en vervolgens at ze verder. Ik draaide me onverwachts om naar de heren naast ons en schenk ze een waarschuwende blik. Ze lijken me niet te zien omdat ze zo gefocused zijn op Ouafaa. Ik voel dat ik me aan hun begin te irriteren. Waarom leken ze zo gefascineerd van haar te zijn?

Even doet het me terugdenken aan de tijden met Samira, de dame aan wie ik de afgelopen dagen eigenlijk niet aan had gedacht. Zij leek zich dit soort aandacht altijd aan te trekken. Ze wist mannen altijd te verleiden slechts door een knipoog. Haar donkere ogen, en mooie lange wimpers die ze altijd als een echte kunstenaar met mascara kon bewerken. De khol eromheen die haar ogen er mooier en groter uit konden laten zien. Door een simpele aanblik van die ogen kon ze je doen smelten

Ik voelde hoe de woede zich in me opborrelde. Ouafaa leek zich nergens van bewust, en ongestoord at ze verder.
Wat moet je! Riep ik naar 1 van de heren die me beide een blik schonken.
Walou Antwoordde ze en onschuldig draaide ze zich de andere kant op. Ik richtte me ook weer op Ouafaa die me met opgetrokken wenkbrauw had aangekeken.
Wat is er met jou? Ik haalde mijn schouders op en probeerde verder te eten. Ondertussen voelde ik hoe ze haar blik nog op me had gericht dus keek ik weer op.
Heb je geen honger meer? Vroeg ik. Ze zuchtte en knikte vervolgens.
Jawel.. Ik schonk haar een brede glimlach en bleef haar aankijken. Ik merkte gewoon dat ze me iets wilde vragen en wachtte af.
Ben je jaloers? Ik trok me wenkbrauw op. 
Op wat moet ik jaloers zijn dan? Ze glimlachte. Een aangename glimlach.
Op die heren die je bijna wilt aanvallen misschien? Nonchalant staarde ik haar aan.
Nee hoor, je zit immers bij mij aan tafel. Ik hou er alleen niet van als mensen staren, dat is gewoon onbeschoft. Ze knikte maar ik zag dat ze me niet geloofde. 

Ik probeer haar blik vast te houden als we worden gestoord door twee jongens die aan onze tafel komen staan. Als ik opkijk krijg ik meteen een brede glimlach op me gezicht.
Jongens.. hoe gaat het met jullie? Ik stond op en omhelsde ze, vervolgens stelde ik ze voor aan Ouafaa die me vragend bleef aankijken.
Deze broers, heb ik geholpen aan een baan in dit restaurant. Zodat ze hun woning konden betalen en dus niet op straat hoefde te overnachten. Legde ik haar uit. Haar ogen begonnen te stralen en een overweldigend gevoel overmant me als ik zie hoe het haar deugd doet te horen wat ik doe om andere te helpen. Ik geef haar een knipoog en richt me weer op de heren.
Kom erbij zitten? Ze slaan mijn aanbod meteen af.
Nee, we willen je niet storen bovendien moeten we weer aan het werk. We zagen je zitten en kwamen je gewoon even gedag zeggen zoals altijd.. Ik knikte dankbaar en omhels ze nogmaals. 
Hoe gaat met jullie zusje? Op hun gezicht vormt zich meteen een ondeugende glimlach en dat geeft mij de bevestiging dat het goed met haar gaat. Ik begin te lachen en trots geef ik ze een schouderklopje.
Zeg tegen die kleine opdonder dat ik haar snel kom bezoeken. We nemen afscheid en als ze weglopen kijk ik ze nog even na. Vervolgens schud ik met mijn hoofd en ga weer zitten. Ondertussen staart Ouafaa me nog steeds lachend aan.

Die kinderen h, die jij helpt, is het ook mogelijk dat je iemand naar Nederland kan meenemen. Ik had haar vraag niet verwacht en kijk haar dan ook verward aan..
Wat bedoel je precies? Ze haalde haar schouders op.
Gewoon zoals ik het zeg.. Ik probeerde haar reactie peilen en vervolgens reageerde ik op haar vraag die ik niet helemaal begreep.
Ouafaa.. Wat ik doe voor weeskinderen hier in Marokko, is gewoon vrijwilligerswerk. Ik help waar het kan, qua ziekenhuiskosten, een dak boven hun hoofd en voedsel. Ze staarde me aandachtig aan, en dus vervolgde ik mijn verhaal.
Je weet dat ik een zelfstandige ondernemer ben, waarbij ik ook een aantal vestigingen heb in Marokko. Doordat ik vaak heen en weer reis en dus meerdere keren per jaar in Marokko ben, vergroot voor mij de mogelijkheid om deze kinderen meer en vaker te helpen. Maar daar zijn grenzen bij, ik raak niet al te emotioneel bij ze betrokken want dan kan ik iedereen naar Nederland meenemen en dat is een verloren zaak. Dus als jij nu doelt op het adopteren van een kind dan ben ik bang dat ik je hierbij moet teleurstellen. Strak bleef ze me aankijken, en even kon ik de teleurstelling in haar ogen lezen.
Ouafaa? Waarom vraag je me dit? Ze haalde haar schouders op en boog haar hoofd om met haar vork ik haar eten te prikken.
Gewoon uit interesse.. Antwoordde ze bijna op fluistertoon. Ik kon haar gezicht niet zien, dus ik stak mijn hand uit en leg die onder haar kin waardoor ze gedwongen op moest kijken. Haar ogen hadden zich gevuld met tranen en even trof een steek mijn hart. 
Wat is er Ouafaa, heb ik soms wat verkeerds gezegd? Ze slikte en draaide toen haar hoofd om, zodat ze me niet hoefde aan te kijken.
Niets.. Je hebt niks verkeerds gezegd. Haar stem had schor geklonken maar ik probeerde verder niks. Ik haalde mijn hand terug en keek haar afwachtend aan.. Vervolgens kwam ze mijn blik tegemoet. Ze was een gesloten boek, ze vertrouwde me niet. Anders had ze me wel verteld wat haar dwars zat, en waarom ze haar tranen probeerde te bedwingen die al een weg probeerde te vinden over haar wang. Onbewust steek ik mijn hand weer uit om een traan weg te vegen.. Haar huid voelde zacht aan, en toen ze haar ogen sloot besefte ik dat ze genoot onder mijn aanraking net zoals ik er van genoot. Als een magneet wordt ik naar haar toegetrokken en omvat haar gezicht met mijn handen. Ik trek haar dichterbij en vlinderzacht plaats ik mijn lippen op die van haar.  *  




*Heey schatjes...

Het heeft even geduurd maar hij staat er... Lamia welkom en choukran voor de lieve reacties.. Enjoy!


Dikke zoen...
Fatiha*

----------


## *MissyN*

pls ga verder..
pls..

----------


## lamiae83

Hey Meid, 

Jij bedankt voor je mooie vervolg, ik hoop dat er gauw meer zullen volgen. 
Je bent een fantasische schrijfster.

----------


## moemoe

OOOoohhh my god!!! doe verder.. snel!!!  :wow:

----------


## Hasoena

Mooi echt twarke Allah
en nu aub een vervolgje aub

----------


## samiatje16

ahhh sooo sweet,,,
chokran voor het vervolg
ga snel verder lieverd 

xxx samiat

----------


## orka-ogen

waaauuuuw

echt prachtig zoals al die andere vervolgjes die je er al reeds hebt opgezet.

mag ik je vragen......

Waar haal je eigenlijk de inspiratie vandaan en waar haal je de mooie woorden vandaan die de emoties weergeven, ik zie ze zo voor mij als ik mijn ogen sluit...


vervolgje please

----------


## brother

pff.. wat zijn we zonder onze Faatje?? een stel huilende kinderen? of een stel kinderen zonder een moederlief, die altijd een verhaaltje vertelt?  :brozac:  

faatje, je doet je job heel goed, ik druft wedden dat we allemaal onder de sloef liggen..  :party: 

je doet het geweldig, hou het zo.. WR

----------


## *MissyN*

hej meid ik zie dat je on bent..
pls schrijf een vervolgjuh..
precies wat brother zegt..
wat moeten we zonder je..
ik zou het echt niet weten...
 :oog:

----------


## samiatje16

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhh
je bent onlinneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
meisie meisie meisie toch wat doe je ons aan met je verhaal
ga verder pleasss,,,,,,,,,, xxxx samiat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 

De kus benam me zoals eerder de adem. Zijn tong streek over mijn bovenlip en wanneer ik naar adem snak open ik verschrikt mijn ogen en deins achteruit om weer op me stoel terecht te komen. 
Waarom deed je dat? Vraag ik wanneer ik op adem ben gekomen.
Ik deed het anders niet alleen Antwoordde hij gevolgd door een grote grijns op zijn gezicht. n die me vertelde dat hij hiervan genoot. Hij genoot ervan mij zo zwak te zien.
Als je maar niet denkt dat dit in het gevolg nog eens zal gebeuren.. Hij schaterde het uit van het lachen en een aantal mensen in het restaurant keken ons raar aan. Ik schaamde me dat ik hier bij hem zat terwijl hij zich zo gedroeg. Snel schenk ik iedereen een snelle glimlach en een korte knikje terwijl ik hem onder de tafel probeer te schoppen, en hem dus ook zo commandeerde te stoppen. Alleen hij stopte niet. Pas als hij mijn vuurrode gezicht lijkt te hebben opgemerkt drinkt hij snel wat water om op te kunnen houden met lachen.
Je bent me er eentje Ouafaa! Oef, je hebt me echt laten lachen. Arrogant keek ik hem aan, totaal niet gediend van de manier waarop hij tegen me sprak.
We zijn toch getrouwd, je bent mijn vrouw. Natuurlijk zal dit in het vervolg nog gebeuren, en doe maar niet zo preuts want je genoot er immers van. Misschien zelfs meer dan dat ik ervan genoot. Triomfantelijk schonk hij me een blik en richtte zich weer op het eten.
Luister.. Ik weet niet wat jou mankeert, maar dit is echt onbeschoft. Je zoent me toch niet zomaar in het openbaar! Dat is gewoon absurd, dus weet hierbij dat je er geen gewoonte van moet makenEn ik zal heus niet vergeten dat ik je vrouw ben, daar hoef je me niet op te wijzen. Hij was stil en probeerde me serieus aan te kijken.
Hoorde ik daar nou enige spijt over je jawoord in je stem? Ik trok triomfantelijk mijn wenkbrauw op.
Als dat is wat je hoorde dan zal het misschien ook wel zo zijn. Ik zag de verandering van de blik in zijn ogen maar bleef hem uitdagend aankijken. Hij legde toen zijn vork neer en richtte zijn blik vervolgens op mijn bord. 
Ben je klaar met eten? Vroeg hij duidelijk gekrenkt. Ik zuchtte en knikte bevestigend.
Dan kunnen we gaan, want ik ben hier voor vanavond echt klaar mee. Ik haalde mijn schouders op en stond toen gewoon maar op. Hij was duidelijk gerriteerd en het deed me eigenlijk niets. Hij was gewoon te snel op zijn teentjes getrapt. En omdat ik nu de kans kreeg hem te irriteren zoals hij dat bij mij had gedaan ging ik erop door.
Dat wordt dus geen romantische wandeling langs het strand.. Ik liep naast hem en ik zag hoe hij zich naar me omdraaide. Ik keek strak vooruit en ontweek zijn blik. Ik wachtte op een reactie, maar helaas kwam die niet. 





Nadat hij had afgerekend bleef hij nog napraten, het begon er bijna op te lijken dat hij iedereen kende. Ik werd ongeduldig en liep alvast naar buiten, daar ging ik geleund tegen de auto wachten tot hij zou komen. Tegenover stonden twee heren die me eerst niet opvielen, vervolgens herkende ik ze als de heren die zich eerder ook in het restaurant hadden begeven, de heren die Redouan had toegesnauwd. Ik lachte door de herinnering aan zijn onverwachte uitspraak. Hoe hard hij het ook had ontkend, hij had het erg gevonden dat ze naar me hadden gekeken. 

Voordat ik er verder over kon nadenken merkte ik dat n van de twee op me afstapte. Ik ging rechtop staan en hoopte stiekem dat Redouan snel naar buiten zou lopen, want meteen voelde ik me al niet op me gemak.
Salaam zina? Waarom sta je hier zo alleen? Ik haalde me neus op en onbewust deed ik een stap achteruit waardoor de auto me tegenhield.
Ken ik jou soms ergens van? Vroeg ik in vloeiend berbers. Waarop hij lachte.
Nee, dat nog niet. Maar dat kan nog komen. Ik slikte en merkte dat hij akelig dichtbij kwam. Ok, Ouafaa nu in actie komen anders kan dit nog verkeerd aflopen. Hij merkte hoe zwak ik me toonde in zijn bijzijn. Vanuit mijn ooghoeken bestudeerde ik de omgeving, vervolgens ging ik weer rechtop staan.
Wat wil jij? Ik ben een getrouwde vrouw, schaam je! Ik gaf hem een kleine duwtje waarop hij een paar flinke stappen achteruit deed. 
Waarom nou, we kunnen een gezellig avondje hebben.. Hij staarde me met een grote glimlach aan. Ik schonk hem een vieze blik en toen hij weer dichterbij kwam was ik op me hoede. Vanuit mijn ooghoeken zag ik hoe iemand tussen ons kwam staan. Dreigend hield hij stand voor de man. Door zijn lange en brede postuur blokkeerde hij voor mij nog enige zicht op het kleine mannetje dat me even daarvoor aan het lastiggevallen was.
Redouan.. Ehm? Sprak ik hakkelend.
Ga in de auto zitten Die enkele woorden snoerde mij de mond. Zuchtend deed ik wat hij van me vroeg en opende het portier om in te stappen. Ik zocht naar een cd om de scne die zich buiten afspeelde niet te hoeven zien. Voordat ik vervolgens een cd in de cd-speler kon stoppen was hij al ingestapt. Hij zei niets, maar startte de auto en reed weg. Toen de muziek begon te spelen zuchtte ik en staarde naar buiten.
Mocht zich weer een soort gelijke situatie voordoen, roep mij er dan bij. Ik draaide me naar hem om en trok mijn wenkbrauw op.
Kon je dat nog formeler zeggen? Hij ontmoette mijn blik en keek me strak aan.
Hoe bedoel je? Hij richtte zich weer op het verkeer.
Precies zoals ik het zeg, ik ben geen zakelijke klant dat je zo tegen me praat. Uit het niets begon hij te lachen.
Een zakelijke klant zoen ik niet.. Antwoordde hij uiteindelijk. Ik zag de humor er niet van in en zonder iets te zeggen staarde ik weer naar buiten. Ik merkte dat hij niet mee neuriede met de muziek zoals hij eerder vandaag wel deed, ook zijn vingers tikte niet op het stuur, wat altijd aangaf dat hij in een goede bui zat. Hieruit constateerde ik dat hij sacherijnig was. Gelukkig stopte hij niet veel later voor zijn ouderlijk huis, en allebei even gerriteerd stapte we uit, dit beloofde geen saaie avond te worden.. *   


*Alstu...

Choukran voor de reacties schatjes... Enjoy!

Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

ooh meid toch....

Ik heb er geen woorden voor!!!!

Maar aub een vervolgje...


Shukran

----------


## Vanity

Wauw, weer geweldig.

----------


## orka-ogen

PRACHTIG

----------


## *MissyN*

Super.....  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Nisrine_XXX

Mooi !!!
Ga snel verder!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Choukran schatjes:kus:

InsaAllah snel... Misschien zelfs vanavond als ik tijd heb...


Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

ik wacht alvast  :ole:  


Boesatje

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

:regie:  Nieuwe fan..*

GA snel verder...*  :blozen:

----------


## lamiae83

Een geweldig vervolg meid, je blijft ons iedere keer weer verrassen. 

Keep on writing

----------


## moemoe

ewaaa?  :brozac:

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Ga snel veder...*  :blozen:

----------


## Yassamina

Hey meid, alles goed????

AAAAAAAAHHHHHH, je verhaal is zoooooooo leuk!!!!
Echt een prachtig verhaal, je weet ons ieder keer weer in 
spanning te houden hahaha! Ik verheug me op een vervolg!
Thallai en bedankt voor je lieve woorden, je bent een schat! 

Groetjes Yassamina

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

ga snel veredr meid...!!  :jumping:

----------


## moemoe

boehoehoe......  :huil:  ... 

je laat ons te lang wachten meid  :frons:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 


Met grote ogen staarde ik naar het hoge gebouw. Redouan was me al vooruit gelopen naar de voordeur.
Kom je nog? Ik knikte en liep hem snel achterna. Hij opende de deur en elegant houdt die hem voor me open. Ik stap naar binnen en kijk op naar de lange brede trap. De muziek galmde door het huis en ik draai me om naar Redouan die net de deur achter ons sloot. Ik voelde me duizelig worden en voordat ik wat kon zeggen was hij me voor.
Amin zou Naila en Ouacima gaan halen. Als het goed is zijn ze er al, en anders komen ze zo nog. Ik knikte en slik even. Ik voel me helemaal niet op me gemak en wanneer Redouan de trap op loopt blijf ik stokstijf staan. Boven aan de trap verschijnen twee voor mij nog onbekende dames die met hun vreugdekreten beginnen. Als ik dat hoor krijg ik het benauwd. Ik probeer kalm te blijven, iets wat me niet helemaal lukt. Als Redouan zich dan omdraait merkt hij aan me dat het niet goed gaat. Snel rent hij de treetjes af en houdt me vast bij mijn schouders.
Ouafaa? Is alles wel ok? Je ziet bleek.. Wat is er? Ik probeer mijn ademhaling onder controle te krijgen en zonder dat ik het in de gaten heb vormen zich de tranen in mijn ogen.
Ik.. Ik ben getrouwd Met jou.. Ik ben getrouwd met jou.. Ik hakkelde en Redouan keek me vreemd aan.
Doe eens rustig, haal diep adem.. Zijn stem had bezorgd geklonken en ook de blik in zijn ogen verraadde zijn bezorgdheid. Inmiddels liepen de tranen over mijn wangen en streek hij ze weg met zijn duim. Zijn handen hadden mijn gezicht omvat en toen ik eindelijk was gekalmeerd haalde ik diep adem en pakte zijn polsen vast.
Het gaat al weer.. Bedenkelijk keek hij me aan, alsof hij me niet geloofde.
Weet je het zeker? Ik knikte en schonk hem een snelle glimlach. 
Die glimlach staat je veel beter. Zijn intense blik deed me warm worden van binnen. Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer en voelde hoe hij een zoen op mijn voorhoofd plaatste.
Vanavond staat geheel in teken van het bruidje, ze gaan je de komende tijd verwennen dus geniet er maar van. En ook kan ik je vertellen dat ik voor de kosten moet gaan draaien dus misschien dat dat je deugd doet te horen, en dat je er zelfs daarom meer van zult genieten. Speels stak hij zijn tong uit en ik grinnikte om zijn laatste opmerking. Vervolgens pakte hij me bij de hand en trok me mee de trap op waar het feestje schijnbaar was begonnen.

Bij binnenkomst verwelkomt zijn moeder mij met een vreugdekreet en open armen. Ik laat de hand van Redouan los en omhels haar stevig. 
De eerste keer nadat ik je zag en dus afscheid van je nam Ouafaa, wist ik dat er een weerzien zou zijn in mijn huis. Maar had nooit gedacht dat het zo snel zou gaan. Alhamdullilah ah bentie, alhamdullilah. Ik knijp mijn ogen dicht en luister naar haar woorden.
Moge Allah (swt) je huwelijk zegenen, je steunen in de moeilijke tijden, je op het rechte pad behouden. Moge Hij (swt) mijn lieve schoondochter beschermen tegen het kwaad. Haar hartverwarmende woorden doen mijn hart opleven, maar ze was nog niet klaar.
InsaAllah zul je gelukkig zijn, en moge Hij (swt) je zelfs beschermen tegen de rare humeurverschijnselen van mijn zoon, die helaas iedereen in zijn omgeving moet verdragen. Grinnikend haal ik haar uit mijn armen en kijk haar diep in de ogen aan. Haar warme blik, haar glinsterende ogen, haar stralende gezicht ze was zo gelukkig. En ik voelde me meer dan welkom in dit huis. En Alhamdullilah dat ik haar als mijn schoonmoeder mag noemen.

Die zoon van je zal ik wel kunnen temmen. Ik gaf haar een knipoog toen ze het uitschaterde van het lachen. Wanneer ik me dan omdraai zie ik net dat Redouan de ruimte verlaat. Maar voordat ik daar verder over kan peinzen wordt ik uitbundig gegroet door de vele dames die zich ook in het huis bevonden. Uitgebreid neem ik de tijd iedereen te leren kennen. En wanneer ik dan uiteindelijk naar een kamer wordt begeleid omdat de zogenoemde Negaffa iedere moment het huis kon binnen wandelen, komt Salma het huis binnen lopen. 
Kan iemand me misschien helpen? Ze heeft een grote doos in haar handen en het leek erop dat die te zwaar voor haar werd. Als ze me ziet staan begint ze te stralen. Meteen stapt ze op me af.
Ahlan bruidje.. Hoe is het met je? Ze groet me met de gebruikelijke kussen. 
Hamdullilah, hoe is het met jou dan? Ze knikte snel, en als ik de doos van haar wil overnemen houdt ze hem hoofdschuddend bij me vandaan.
Dit mag jij niet zien, een kleine traditie die we in de familie behouden. Jallah ga je jurken bewonderen en passen. Ik kom zo kijken. Met grote ogen kijk ik haar aan.
Maar.. Stamelde ik. Ze schudde vastbesloten met haar hoofd.
Je bent het prinsesje van Redouan, en zo behandelde we je ook. Vervolgens nam iemand de doos van haar over waar ik nieuwsgierig mijn ogen naar liet afdwalen. Lachend duwde ze me toen de kamer in, en sloot de deur achter me dicht. 

Ik liet me op de bank vallen en bekeek de kamer. Het leek een extra kamer in het huis te zijn omdat er geen bed of kast stond. Alleen een bijzettafel, twee banken, en een kleine dressoir die de ruimte vulde maar het er zo toch ruim uit bleef zien. Even dwalen mijn gedachtes af naar mijn paniekaanval even daarvoor. Als ik mijn ogen sloot voelde ik nog de aanraking van zijn vingers op mijn gezicht. Zijn liefkozend gebaar had me doen huiveren. Ik was in paniek geraakt, ik had me opeens beseft dat ik getrouwd met hem was. Ik was zo zwak, en hij was er voor me. Hij was er om me overeind te houden. Het kon ook niet anders, hij was mijn man en dus ook mijn steunpilaar in dit leven. Hij had me gekalmeerd, en alleen zijn tedere blik deed me geloven dat ik nergens over in paniek hoefde te raken..

Ik haal diep adem en sta op om uit het raam te kijken. Op het eerste gezicht leek het een gezellige buurt, en doordat ik wat kleine jongetjes zie voetballen moet ik denken aan Ayoub. Even voel ik hoe zich een brok in mijn keel vestigt. Ze hadden het hem verteld, ze hadden hem gezegd dat ik ging trouwen en terug naar Nederland ging. Hij was niet meer langs gekomen en ik had hem ook niet bezocht. Ik miste zijn aanwezigheid, zijn verhalen, zijn belevenissen. Zijn praatjes, maar ook zijn lach. De uitdrukkingen op zijn gezicht, ja die spraken meer dan duizend woorden. Ik miste Ayoub

Zuchtend draaide ik me om en nam weer plaats op de bank. Ik probeerde aan iets anders te denken, maar algauw galmen de woorden van Redouan door mijn hoofd.

[Maar daar zijn grenzen bij, ik raak niet al te emotioneel bij ze betrokken want dan kan ik iedereen naar Nederland meenemen en dat is een verloren zaak. Dus als jij nu doelt op het adopteren van een kind dan ben ik bang dat ik je hierbij moet teleurstellen.] 

Zijn woorden hadden me geraakt, en hoe hard ik het ook had ontkend hij had het in mijn ogen kunnen lezen.. Hij had het gezien.. 
Had ik er dan niet op mogen hopen? Had ik niet moeten hopen dat ik Ayoub hier niet hoefde achter te laten, dat ik hem met mij mee terug kon nemen? Ik zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer en bleef ergens denken dat ik de hoop niet op mocht geven. Misschien zou hij Ayoub wel zien als een uitzondering. Misschien zou hij er anders over denken als ik hem gewoon de kwestie zou voorleggen. Precies, ik moest het er eerst met Redouan over hebben, en uit dat gesprek kon ik pas mijn conclusies trekken. Ik haal diep adem en voordat ik er verder over kan peinzen, lopen de Negaffa en Salma de ruimte binnen

Ik zou genieten van deze avond, de eerst avond in dit huis, maar ik voelde me goed, ik voelde me hier thuis. Bij mijn familie, mijn schoonfamilie weliswaar, maar toch.. Dit was nu; Mijn familie*    



*Sorry..

De afgelopen dagen zijn druk en moeizaam verlopen...
Ik heb even een vervolg in elkaar gezet... Ik ben er niet tevreden mee maar wilde jullie niet nog langer laten wachten...

Enjoy!
En super bedankt voor de reacties, ik waardeer het echt mensen.
Dat geeft me reden om door te gaan met schrijven


Faat*

----------


## bredameid

dankje voor de vervolg

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door bredameid_ 
> *dankje voor de vervolg*


*Zo jij bent snel...
Ik was nog wijzigingen aan het aanbrengen..  

Maar choukran schat..

Fa*

----------


## Hasoena

Oooh echt mooi,

maar ja des te mooier je verhalen, des te meer vervolgjes ik wil zien.
En ja Fatiha je verhalen zijn heeeeel moooi, dus hup snel nog een vervolgje aub...  :knipoog:

----------


## moemoe

meid dit vervolgje is top hoor!!! Maarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ik wil meer  :frons:  is niet genoeg voor mij.. ik heb hongerrrrr!!!  :blij:

----------


## orka-ogen

prachtig vervolgje, we kunnen echt niet wachten op een ander
i love the story

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

mooie vervolg meidd...!!  :love:  

ga snel veder..*  :boogie:

----------


## lamiae83

Meid bedankt voor je vervolg

ga snel door  :party:

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Up..*

----------


## lamiae83

Hey meid je bent online ben je met een vervolg voor ons bezig?  :nerveus:

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Kom op meid ga snel verder...*

----------


## MiszNuchter

Ik wacht vol spanning.....  :jumping:

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

..*

----------


## mejnoon

*Ewa sahapti,
Ziet er goed uit er is steeds meer liefde in het spel. 
Maaruh ga je nog gauw verder... want al die liefde maakt me zo langzamerhand een beetje gek, zeker als je er zelf zo dagelijks mee bezig bent denkende hoe het zou kunnen zijn... 

Give me my daily shot hun?!*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

Als ik de auto heb afgesloten loop ik richting Chakib, de bekendste parkeerbewaker in de stad. Bij het bekende restaurantje en caf van mijn vriendenkring was Chakib niet meer te missen. Hij paste niet alleen op onze auto`s wanneer we aan het eten of chillen waren maar vaak was ook hij van de partij. Hij behoorde tot onze vriendenkring. Nu was hij druk in gesprek en stond met zijn rug tegen me aan. 
"Eey Chakib.. Ewa alles goed?" Hij draaide zich meteen naar me om en ontving me met open armen.
"Redouan! Waar was je al die tijd man?" Lachend omhels ik mijn grote vriend en voordat ik hem een antwoord kon geven was hij me weer voor.
"Weet je.. er gaat een verhaal rond dat je vastgebonden bent? Kifech? Is dat echt zo? Ik lachte om de manier waarop hij tegen me sprak.
Wie heeft je dat wijs gemaakt? Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
Ewa je weet, de jongens die hier komen gaan niet naar binnen of weg voordat ik met ze heb gesproken. Ze wachten trouwens op je.. Ik gaf hem een schouderklop.
Ik spreek je straks wel Chakib, kom anders zo ook wat drinken wagga? Hij knikte en vervolgde zijn gesprek met wat heren.

In het caf word ik meteen verwelkomd door me vrienden.
"Kijk eens aan! Daar hebben we onze bruidegom..." Ik lach om de opmerking van Jawad, een goede vriend van me en geef iedereen snel een hand.
"Kom er snel bij zitten, deze mensen weten namelijk niks van kaartenspel vriend!" Zoals verwacht krijgen ze onderling meteen weer een discussie over wie er de beste is in kaarten. Ik schud lachend met mijn hoofd en pak een stoel om erbij te gaan zitten. Dat waren mijn vrienden, ze konden zich zo kinderachtig gedragen. Maar dat was alleen in hun vrije tijd, hiernaast waren ze serieuze harde werkers. 

Als Jawad de kaarten heeft uitgedeeld is het stil en word er serieus gekaart. Vervolgens wordt het onderwerp weer aangesneden door Amin.
Ben je niet zenuwachtig? Ik haal mijn schouders op en houd mijn blik strak op de kaarten gericht.
Waarvoor moet ik dat zijn? Een bruiloft is niks vergeleken met wat ik te verduren heb gehad en nog te verduren zal krijgen. Amin knikte en het werd weer stil. Serieus was iedereen bezig met het spel. 
Hoe zit het met Samira? Wanneer haar naam valt kijk ik op en Jawad krijgt pas het idee dat hij wat verkeerds heeft gezegd als iedereen hem een vernietigende blik toewerpt.
Ja wat! Is toch normale vraag, ik bedoel hij trouwt toch niet met haar? Vragend keek hij iedereen aan, vervolgens richtte hij zich weer op mij.
Ja toch? Je trouwt toch niet met Samira.. Ik fronste en schudde toen met mijn hoofd om antwoord te geven op zijn vraag. Ik vroeg me even af waarom hij me deze vraag stelde. Hij wist toch dat Samira allang getrouwd was?
Nee Jawad ik trouw niet met Samira. Tevreden? Hij haalde zijn schouders op. 

En even moet ik denken aan de dame in kwestie, de afgelopen tijd had ik totaal geen behoefte gehad aan haar gezelschap. Waarschijnlijk had dat ook voor haar geteld. Ik was allang niet meer de man die bij haar op de eerste plek stond, toch was ik wel benieuwd naar haar. Ik wilde dat ze me zou zien, en het liefst met Ouafaa aan mijn zijde, gewoon om haar reactie hierop te kunnen zien. 

Jawad haalde me uit mijn gedachtes, om nog te reageren op zijn laatste actie.
Ik wilde gewoon interesse tonen, waarom deze idioten me zo vernietigend aankijken begrijp ik niet.. Het werd weer stil maar kort daarna verbrak hij deze stilte, tot ongenoegen van de rest aan tafel.
Trouwens Redouan..? Iedereen uit een diepe zucht wanneer ze horen dat hij me wederom iets wil vragen. Met zijn handen in de lucht kijkt hij ze niet-begrijpend aan.
Wat?? Grijnzend kijk ik hem aan.
Wat wilde je me vragen Jawad? Hij haalde zijn schouders op en vervolgde zijn vraag.
Je weet toch.. De eerste nacht, al die details, die ga je toch wel met ons delen niet? Iedereen aan tafel schuift zijn stoel naar achter en wil opstaan. Ik schater het uit van het lachen, en al helemaal wanneer ik Jawad onbegrijpend om zich heen zie kijken. Alsof hij niet wist wat hij verkeerd had gezegd.
Safi drerrie, ga zitten. We kennen Jawad toch allemaal. Even kijken ze me twijfelend aan maar door het spannende spel waarin we waren verwikkeld, en die ze dus maar al te graag wilde afmaken nemen ze weer plaats. 
Ik blijf wel stil wagga.. Alsof hij zich gekwetst voelt richt hij zich op de kaarten. Nog steeds moet ik lachen om zijn laatste vraag maar wanneer hij zijn kaarten laat zien gooit de rest terneergeslagen hun kaarten op tafel. Hij had ons te pakken. Grinnikend haalde Jawad alles weer bij elkaar om ze te schudden voor het volgende partijtje..

Jawad verbreekt nagenoeg weer de spannende stilte die er heerste.
Weet je Jij hebt de eerste stap genomen Redouan. Jij bewijst dat je een echte vent bent. Wij moeten echt een voorbeeld aan je nemen. Vertel me eens; die vrouw van je, heeft ze geen leuk zusje waar ik mee kan aanpappen? We beginnen om Jawad te lachen en vragen hem op te schieten met het schudden en delen van de kaarten. 
Nee serieus! Ik wil ook wel gaan trouwen, serieus worden. Of misschien nu Samira weer vrijgezel is kan ik het ook met haar aanpappen? Ik kijk naar hem op en trek uit verbazing mijn wenkbrauw omhoog. Ik had de antwoord op mijn vraag eerder, het was hem totaal ontgaan dat Samira niet meer bereikbaar was voor serieuze mannen. Alleen voor scharreltjes was ze nog bereikbaar. 
Amin die naast Jawad zat, sloeg hem op zijn achterhoofd.
Houd je mond nou eens, en deel die kaarten! Hij wreef pijnlijk over zijn achterhoofd.
Waar was die klap voor nodig asahbie? Duidelijk had Amin hem hard geraakt. 

Ik werp een blik op mijn horloge en kijk vervolgens weer op. 
Heren, ik moet terug naar huis. We bellen.. Thalla! Het was genoeg geweest voor vandaag. Ik schoof mijn stoel naar achter en nadat ze me kort gedag zeiden loop ik naar buiten.

Chakib die me aan ziet komen lopen komt me tegemoet.
Nu al weg? Ik wilde nog wat komen drinken zo. Ik knikte en drukte hem wat munten in zijn hand.
Smahlie Chakib, ik moet naar huis. Andere keer insaAllah.. Choukran. Hij wuifde het weg en bleef vervolgens staan terwijl ik naar mijn auto liep.
Trouwens.. Waar of niet? Lachend draaide ik me om en knikte.
Ja Chakib, het is waar. Hij begon te lachen en riep me wat geluk wensende woorden toe. Ik steek mijn hand dankbaar naar hem op en stap meteen daarna mijn auto in. Snel naar rij ik naar huis om mijn bruidje te helpen de juiste jurken te vinden voor onze trouw. Onbewust verschijnt er een glimlach op mijn gezicht; Mijn bruidje*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door mejnoon_ 
> *Ewa sahapti,
> Ziet er goed uit er is steeds meer liefde in het spel. 
> Maaruh ga je nog gauw verder... want al die liefde maakt me zo langzamerhand een beetje gek, zeker als je er zelf zo dagelijks mee bezig bent denkende hoe het zou kunnen zijn... 
> 
> Give me my daily shot hun?!*


*Ewa je weet toch!

Ik kan toch geen vervolg plaatsen als jij nog geen reactie hebt geplaatst.. 


Maar hij staat er nu... Geen liefde in dit stuk maar dat komt later wel, meer dan genoeg


Voor de rest, choukran voor de reacties.. Echt geweldig schatjes!


Kus,
Faat*

----------


## Miss-B

*Heyy faatje

Je verhaal is gewoon prachtig!!

nu je toch online bent, kun je niet verder gaan ?   


xxxjes Miss-B  *

----------


## moemoe

TOP! TOP! TOP!  :ole:

----------


## Hasoena

:Wink:  leuk om te lezen na een dag hard werken...

Mooi en Verassend zoals altijd he!!!!

En nu aub een vervolg....


Boesatje

----------


## lamiae83

TOPPIE ZOALS ALTIJD

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Gewoonweg PRACHTIG  :zozo:  

Ga snel verder..*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Dank je wel schatjes...

InsaAllah gauw meer... 


Dikke zoen!
Faatje*

----------


## Hasoena

:zozo:  is gauw vandaag nog????  :boogjes:  


Je kent mij als ik jouw verhaaltjes lees, raak ik alle geduld kwijt....
Omdat ze gewoon echt goed zijn twarke Allah!!!

----------


## misz_houdatjuh

Up..  :blozen:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

Bij een stoplicht aangekomen gaat mijn telefoon over, en snel neem ik op.
Heey met Redouan Roep ik als ik zie dat het mijn zus is.
Heey, waar ben je? We zijn net aangekomen, en de bruidegom verwelkomt ons niet eens. Lachend vertel ik Rachida dat ik onderweg naar huis ben. 
Ewa snel, we hebben onze reis moeten annuleren voor dit onverwachte nieuws, en we zijn rechtstreeks hier naartoe gereden omdat we niet kunnen wachten jou en je aanstaande bruidje te zien. Bij het laatste verschijnt er een glimlach op mijn gezicht.
Is goed Rachida.. InsaAllah, tot zo Ik sluit het gesprek af en richt me weer op de weg.

Ik moet lachen om de woorden van Rachida, ze was me er eentje. En samen met Anissa waren ze allebei mijn halfzussen, de dochters van mijn vader. Ze waren met hun gezinnen een rondreis gaan maken maar voor mijn onverwachte bruiloft hebben ze die afgebroken om er ook bij te kunnen zijn. Hun mannen waren broers van elkaar, en omdat ze er altijd voor me zijn geweest, waren Anissa en Rachida gewoon mijn echte zussen, en hun mannen de broers die ik nooit heb gehad. Verder had ik een jongere broertje Anis, van 21 jaar oud, en nog een zusje Samya van 19. Ja ik was altijd gelukkig geweest met de familie die ik had, en dan voornamelijk met de familieleden die me nooit hebben laten vallen. 

Ik uitte een diepe zucht en dacht terug aan de woorden van Ouafaa. De teleurstellende blik in haar ogen, de tranen die zich kort daarna een weg bevonden over haar wang, dat beeld leek me niet los te laten. Wat zat haar zo dwars? Waarom had ze me de vraag gesteld over die weeskinderen.. Het kon niet alleen uit interesse zijn geweest, daarvoor was haar reactie te overdreven geweest. Ik had eerst ontkend dat ik ermee zat maar nu kon ik dat niet meer, de nieuwsgierigheid had het van me overgenomen. Ik zou het haar moeten vragen.. 

Er schuilde zoveel meer achter haar onschuldige glimlach, en grote ogen.. Hoeveel ik ook te weten over haar was gekomen de afgelopen tijd, toch moest ik nog zoveel weten. En naarmate de tijd verstreek verloor ik steeds meer mijn geduld. De nieuwsgierigheid vrat aan me, ik wilde alles van haar weten. Ik wilde hetgeen wat ze miste opvullen, ze hoefde het maar te noemen en ze zou het van me krijgen.. Zolang ze maar gelukkig was, zolang ze maar zou blijven stralen zoals haar dat vaak lukte

Als ik mijn straat inrijd haal ik mezelf uit de eindeloze gedachtes over Ouafaa. Het is druk en met moeite krijg ik mijn auto goed geparkeerd. Wanneer ik uitstap komen mijn zussen me kussend verwelkomen.
Dag broertje.. Dat werd tijd zeg, we zijn zo benieuwd! Lachend omhels ik Anissa als laatst en vraag naar mijn neefjes.
Ja die zijn spelen, kom nou maar naar binnen en stel ons voor. Rachida trekt aan mijn arm terwijl Anissa me vooruit loopt naar ons huis. Ik groet vriendelijk de mannen die voor het huis stonden, waaronder mijn vader en zwagers. Vervolgens loop ik de trappen op naar de woonkamer waar het zo te horen erg druk scheen te zijn. 

Halverwege draai ik me om naar mijn zussen.
Hebben jullie haar nog niet gezien dan? Verward staar ik ze aan. Ze schudde met hun hoofd.
We waren buiten, met papa aan het bijpraten en liever wilde we wachten tot jij er zou zijn. Kunnen we jou meteen naast haar plaatsen, en kijken of het een plaatje is. Charmant stak Rachida haar tong naar me uit, waarop ik hoofdschuddend de trap verder opliep. 
Jij bent echt gek wist je dat? Ik wachtte niet op haar antwoord maar liep de ruimte in, waar mijn aandacht wordt getrokken door een gedaante aan de andere kant van de kamer. Prompt blijf ik stilstaan waardoor Rachida en Anissa tegen me aanbotsen. Gefascineerd door haar vertoning staar ik haar aan. Ze had me niet zien staan, ze was te druk bezig de pluisjes van de mouw van haar jurk te halen Ik slik even en probeer het tot me door te laten dringen.. Daar stond ze dan; mijn bruidje, maar de perfecte benaming had ik haar al veel eerder gegeven.. Als een echte prinses was ze.. Mijn prinses*   



*Sorry.. hij is kort.. Maar morgen insaAllah meer...

Choukran voor de reacties dames..:kus:


Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

Mooi, 

ik ben helemaal  :blij:  dankzij je mooie vervolgje!!!! echt leuk en ik kijk al uit naar morgen ;-)

----------


## moemoe

morgen zeker nog een vervolgje he??! Hou aan je belofte  :blozen: 

hihi superbedankt voor je vervolgje.. was weer op en top.. maar idd zoals je hebt gezegd.. KORT

int vervolg wa langer eh!!

kuzzzzie

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Naila 

Met de hoorn stevig tegen mijn oor aan gedrukt hoop ik stiekem dat hij bij me is. Zijn stem klinkt als een melodie in mijn oren, en uit het niets onderbreek ik zijn verhaal over een belangrijke voetbalwedstrijd die hij had gewonnen.
Omar, ik mis je Hij viel stil en begon vervolgens te lachen.
Mesgotta, je mist mij niet. Je mist mijn auto die ik je altijd uitleen, en de cadeautjes waarmee ik je altijd overlaad.. Ik moest een lach onderdrukken, hoe deed hij dat toch altijd?
Nee lieverd ik weet het, want ik mis jou ook schat. Maar vergeet niet wat de reden is dat je daar zit en ik momenteel niet bij je kan zijn. Wees er voor je vriendin, en geniet van de bruiloft voorzover je daarvan kan genieten. Daarna moet je de eerste de beste vliegtuig terugpakken zodat ik je weer in mijn armen kan nemen.. kun je de voorbereidingen van onze bruiloft weer doen, want ik word gek van al die cijfers en gastenlijst. Dat laatste vervolgde hij met een zware zucht en terwijl de tranen zich in mijn ogen vormde lachte ik om zijn laatste opmerking. Ik haal diep adem en probeer dan de juiste woorden te vinden, alleen was hij me weer voor.
Niet huilen gekkie, wees blij dat je even bij me weg bent. Geniet ervan, want voor je het weet zit je vast aan mij. Weer hij die me een glimlach op mijn gezicht bezorgde. 
Okeej klaar, je maakt me gek zo.. Hij lachte, het deed me goed zijn lach te horen.

Geleund op de reling van het balkon keek ik op naar de sterren op deze warme maar donkere avond. Vervolgens draaide ik me om, en keek door de glazen schuifdeur de ruimte in. Ik glimlach bij het zien van haar stralende gezicht. 
Omar.. Je moet haar zien, ze ziet er zo goed uit Hij lachte door mijn blijdschap.
Hamdullilah, heb er vertrouwen in lieverd, over Ouafaa hoef je je geen zorgen te maken.. Zij red zich wel. Ik knikte en zuchtte vervolgens.
Je hebt gelijk schat. Hoe verloopt verder de voorbereidingen op de bruiloft, heb je nog iets kunnen regelen? Terwijl ik Ouafaa lachend bleef bekijken, veegde ik de tranen van mijn gezicht en wachtte zijn antwoord af.
Jawel.. Het lukt je moeder prima, overigens moet ik wel weten of je wel een keuze hebt gemaakt tussen die band of die Dj. Zijn woorden drongen niet tot me door. Mijn aandacht wordt getrokken door de gedaante die bij de deur stond. Zijn mond staat wijd open maar dat was niet hetgeen wat me het eerst was opgevallen, het was de begerige blik in zijn ogen waar ik versteld van stond. 

Omar, ik moet hangen lieverd.. Ik bel jou vanavond. Verbaasd en zo snel als ik kon nam ik afscheid van Omar en stopte mijn telefoon in mijn zak. Meteen daarna opende ik de schuifdeur en stapte snel de drukke ruimte in. Als ik weer een blik op de deuropening werp staat hij er niet meer, vervolgens zie ik hem bij Ouafaa staan. Zijn gezichtsuitdrukking sprak boekdelen, hij was voor haar gevallen. Heel hard gevallen*

----------


## Hasoena

wauw!!!!!!! 


Maar ietsjes te kort

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Er komt nog wat aan schat... 

Heb ik je ooit teleurgesteld?


Fa

*

----------


## Hasoena

jij never,


En lieverd, ik heb hier heel wat verhalen gelezen, En jij bent gewoon de top echt twarke Allah 3liek. ;-)

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Hasoena_ 
> *jij never,
> 
> 
> En lieverd, ik heb hier heel wat verhalen gelezen, En jij bent gewoon de top echt twarke Allah 3liek. ;-)*


*Blij om te horen..

Dank je wel schat.. Echt lief van je!


Kus,
Faat*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

Als ik opkijk staat hij glimlachend voor me neus, geschrokken kijk ik hem aan. Vlak daarna voel ik het rood naar mijn wangen stijgen, ik wilde niet dat hij me zo zag. Vervolgens verbrak hij de rare stilte tussen ons.
Heey.. je vermaakt je wel zo te zien..? Ik schenk hem een snelle glimlach.
Ja inderdaad, ze zijn lief en aardig voor me. Ik heb het echt naar me zin. Hij lachte naar me en pakte mijn hand vervolgens vast.
Kom even Ik liep hem achterna de kamer in waar ik me eerder vandaag twee keer had omgekleed. Hij sloot de deur achter ons dicht en wanneer hij tegenover me staat kijk ik hem vragend aan. De afstand tussen ons was klein, maar genoeg om de nodige spanningen te veroorzaken.

Wanneer ik merk hoe hij me onderzoekend aanstaart richt ik me op de jurk.
Deze jurk h? Wat vind jij ervan? Eerlijk zeggen h? Serieus richtte ik me op de stof van de tweede jurk die ik deze avond had gepast voor de bruiloft. Misschien dat ik zo aan de intense blik in zijn ogen kon ontsnappen.

Onverwachts pakte hij mijn hand toen weer vast, en met zijn andere hand hief hij mijn gezicht naar hem op. Ik ontmoette zijn donkere ogen die me aanstaarde, en uitdagend hield ik zijn blik vast, het was een verloren strijd. Als zijn hand naar een lok haar reikt slik ik even, hij zette hem achter mijn oor en teder liet hij zijn vingers langs mijn hals lopen. Toen besefte ik me dat ik als was in zijn handen was. Ik in zijn armen, dat was een verloren zaak. Ik sloot even mijn ogen en wanneer ik weer naar hem opkijk merk ik de triomfantelijke glimlach op zijn gezicht. Ik schraap mijn keel.

Ehh.. ik vroeg je wat? Hij fronste en keek op me neer.
Wat vind jij er zelf van dan? Ik haalde zuchtend mijn schouders op.
Ik weet het niet, al die kleedjes zijn mooi, maar ik moet er maar twee uitkiezen. Hij trok zijn wenkbrauw op.
Vind je ze echt allemaal mooi? Vroeg hij terwijl hij met zijn vinger langs mijn kaaklijn streek. Ik knikte, omdat ik niet in staat was te kunnen antwoorden. Zijn aanraking benam me al mijn adem, laat staan mijn woorden.

Dan moet je ze allemaal nemen.. Antwoordde hij. Waarop ik hem verbazend aankeek.
Dat kan niet.. Terwijl ik de woorden uitsprak voelde ik hoe hij met zijn gezicht dichter bij me kwam staan. 
Hoezo niet? Vroeg hij hees, waarop ik weer slikte.
Je bent een prinses, dus je mag alles hebben wat je mooi vindt. Zijn woorden benamen me wederom de adem.
Zeg dat niet.. Ik praatte bijna op fluistertoon, ik had niks meer onder controle, hij stond te dicht bij me.

Nu hield hij zijn hoofd schuin en voelde ik zijn handen op mijn middel. Het leek alsof hij alles onder controle had, alsof hij wel helder kon nadenken zo dicht bij mij, iets wat mij niet al te makkelijk afging. De blik in zijn ogen, deed me voor de zoveelste keer slikken. En toen hij met zijn tong zijn lippen bevochtigde dacht ik dat ik gek werd. Waarschijnlijk deed hij het onbewust maar daardoor zat ik nu vast, vast in zijn web van lust en verlangen. 

Gefascineerd staar ik naar zijn lippen en ik besef me dat ik het niet meer kon aanzien. Ik verzamelde al mijn kracht en moed bij elkaar.
Kus me kus me dan.. Zei ik hees en vol verlangen. Ik slikte en het volgende moment voelde ik zijn lippen op de mijne. Alsof hij al op mijn seintje had zitten wachten. Intens en hongerig zoenen we elkaar. Ik voel hoe zijn hand door mijn haar woelt en hetzelfde doe ik bij hem. Zijn haar, ik kon mijn handen er zo lekker door heen halen. Ik kon zijn hoofd dichter tegen me aan drukken zodat ik er zeker van was dat hij niet zomaar bij me weg kon lopen. Zijn tong speelde een vurige spelletje met de mijne, het zette me bijna letterlijk in vuur en vlam. 

Ik wilde hem niet meer kwijt, en wat was ik blij dat ik degene was die nu in zijn armen stond. Redouan, dat was de man waar ik mijn leven mee ging delen, de man die me tot waanzin kon brengen door slechts een enkele aanraking. 

De kus breidde zich uit, en toen ik zijn lippen in mijn nek voelde, leek het alsof ik zweefde. Teder en vol overgave ervaar ik zijn liefkozing. Ik wilde niet dat hij ophield, nooit niet. Als ik voel hoe hij zacht in mijn nek zuigt kan ik geen kreun meer onderdrukken, waarop hij me nog dichter tegen zich aandrukt, meteen daarna horen we de deur opengaan en verschrikt laten we elkaar los. 


In geen twee tellen staat hij aan de andere kant van de kamer. 
Heey, het duurde ons te lang, dus lopen we maar gewoon naar binnen. We storen toch niet? Slikkend sluit ik mijn ogen, ik durfde me niet naar ze om te draaien, mijn rode wangen en kortademigheid zouden me verraden. 
Nee jullie storen niet.. Zijn stem klonk sterk en vasthoudend. Alsof er niks was gebeurd.
Ik wil jullie voorstellen aan Ouafaa, mijn toekomstige vrouw. Ik zuchtte diep en draaide me vervolgens om. Met een glimlach op me gezicht liep ik op de dames af en groette ze met de gebruikelijke kussen. 
Ouafaa dit zijn mijn zussen over wie ik je heb verteld. Rachida en Anissa.. Ik kijk ze allebei vrolijk aan.
Wat fijn dat jullie er zijn.. Ze knikten naar me, en keken me geniepig aan. Alsof ze van onze gezichten konden aflezen wat er geen paar minuten daarvoor had afgespeeld. Ik probeer zijn blik te vermijden en vervolgens wordt de stilte door Rachida onderbroken.
Je ziet er prachtig uit Ouafaa, ik hoop niet dat Redouan het je moeilijk heeft gemaakt, want mijn eerste indruk over je geeft al meteen aan dat je goud waard bent. Ik kijk op van haar lieve woorden, wederom voel ik me verwelkomt en gewenst in de familie. 
Dank je wel.. Ze wuift het weg en geeft me een knipoog. Beschaamd richt ik mijn blik weer op de vloer. Ik wist niet hoe ik me moest gedragen en wat ik moest zeggen. De opkomende stilte werd dit keer door Redouan onderbroken.
Dit zijn dus mijn gekke zussen over wie ik je heb verteld. Rachida daar, is de gekste, en Anissa is wat rustiger. Ik knik lachend wanneer ik zie hoe Rachida hem een dreigende blik toewerpt. Ook Anissa lijkt ervan te genieten.
Waar zijn jullie zoontjes eigenlijk? Rachida keek me weer glimlachend aan.
Ach je kent dat wel, die willen alleen maar buiten spelen. Ik knikte begrijpend, en even moest ik weer aan Ayoub denken.
Nou kom gaan we lekker bijpraten, Redouan die gaat weg. Dan krijgen wij de kans en ruimte alles over je te weten te komen.. Ze hadden me al naar de bank geleid waar ik plaatsnam tussen mijn twee schoonzussen. 
Ik waarschuw je alvast Ouafaa, ze zijn allebei zo gek als een deur. Hij grinnikte en terwijl Rachida hem wat opmerkingen toewierp keek ik hem aan. Ik wilde ook wat zeggen maar bedacht me. Ik hoefde niks te zeggen, wederom zei zijn warme uitstraling genoeg*   



*Nou kijk eens aan... Hij staat er.. Ik heb me best gedaan voor de zoen-scne... dus hoop dat die bevalt hahah..  

Nou insaAllah tot gauw dan maar weer...

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

jij bent gewoon ongelooflijk!!!!!

Mooi echt toppie!!!! 

Ik kijk uit naar je vervolgjes....

----------


## MiszNuchter

:Iluvu:   :blozen:

----------


## sandraaa

waaaaaaaa prachtigggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lubna

slm faatje, je bent echt top schrijfster!! doe snel een vervolgje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!
kusje

----------


## brother

het woordje 'prachtig' is niet voldoende om dit verhaal te prijzen..

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Heey dames...

Bedankt voor de reacties...
InsaAllah gauw meer.. Ik probeer vanavond weer wat neer te zetten..

Waar is Mejnoon, pipo, misz_houdaatje, miss_b, moemoe en de rest?

Kom op! Reageren.... of ik ga weer chanteren





Tot snel..

Kus kus...*

----------


## Hasoena

Faaaaaaaaaaatje

ik wach alvast op jouw vervolg ;-)


Boesatje

----------


## lamiae83

Meid een geweldig vervolg, IK wil alleen nog meer lezen

----------


## orka-ogen

WAAAUUUW

ik kan echt niks meer vinden om mijncomplimenten te betuigen.
je doet het verbazingwekkend heeeel goed, prachtig

----------


## mejnoon

*lol @ orka ik weet het ook niet meer...

Luister schat dat kun je ons toch niet maken... een dag zonder jouw vervolgje is... uh uh een dagje zonder betekenis.

*  :vreemd:

----------


## sandraaa

Yallaaaaaah ya faaaatje ik wacht al zoooooo lang op nog een prachtige vervolg!!!! Ik kan niet meer wachtennnnnnnnnn  :love:

----------


## lamiae83

Ja meid je maakt ons alleen maar nieuwsgieriger graag een superlange vervolg.

alvast bedankt!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Redouan 

Wanneer we Ouacima en Naila hebben afgezet rijd ik de stad uit, om Ouafaa naar huis te brengen. En behalve de zachte muziek die ik heb aangezet is het verder stil in de auto. Ik richt me op het verkeer terwijl zij naar buiten staart. 
Het was een geslaagde avond, Ouafaa en ik hadden het naar ons zin gehad. En behalve dat, had zij de kans gehad kennis te maken met mijn familieleden. Met de komst van Rachida en Anissa werd het bezoek van Ouafaa in mijn huis aangenamer voor haar. Zij hebben ervoor gezorgd dat ze het naar haar zin had, ze hebben haar verwend zoals ze verwend dient te worden, en boven dat leken ze beste vriendinnen te worden. Mijn geluk kon niet meer op, en vooral toen mijn vader haar even apart had genomen en haar nogmaals persoonlijk welkom heette in de familie was ik zo trots dat de glimlach op mijn gezicht genoeg vertelde.
Ga je stoppen met roken? Haar vraag komt onverwachts en even kijk ik haar aan.
Vanwaar opeens deze vraag? Ze haalt haar schouders op.
Gewoon.. Als ik de blosjes op haar wangen zie verschijnen kan ik geen lach onderdrukken.
Je bedoelt dat de zoen niet smaakte omdat ik rook? Ik zie hoe zich een glimlach op haar gezicht vormt, en even moet ik erom grinniken.
Lach niet zo stom, daar doelde ik helemaal niet op. Roken is gewoon slecht voor je.. Ik bleef haar aankijken en als ze zich weer naar me omdraait zucht ze even.
Grijns niet zo naar me. Je ouders zijn trouwens echt geweldig, en je zussen echt leuke meiden. Wanneer zijn de jongste er trouwens? Ik richtte me weer op de weg en voel me gelukkig door haar woorden.
Op de henna-avond zullen ze waarschijnlijk aankomen, die hebben het veel te leuk in Spanje en komen alleen omdat ik trouw. Ze knikte.
Naila vertelde trouwens dat ze in Nederland niet ver van ons af zal wonen, dat stelt me enigszins toch wel gerust. En ook dat ik meteen kan gaan solliciteren, dat ik weer hetgeen zal doen wat ik altijd leuk heb gevonden; Lesgeven. Ik kijk er echt naar uit Redouan. Ik knikte voldaan en keek haar glimlachend aan. Haar aangezicht, haar mond dat zich zo mooi tot een glimlach krult, het gevoel van haar blijdschap dat mij raakt. Ze droomde nu, ze droomde van een toekomst met mij. Ze had plannen gemaakt, iets wat ik voorheen nooit van haar had verwacht. Ik had zelfs een moment gedacht dat ze me de rest van haar leven zou haten. Maar hamdulilah, onze relatie was anders nu. Ze is mijn vrouw, ik zou echt de rest van mijn leven met haar delen, iets waar ik nu meer naar uitkeek dan ooit.
Wonen jou ouders en de jongste van het gezin ook niet ver bij je vandaan? Glimlachend knikte ik naar haar. Ze wonen op loopafstand, dus maak je geen zorgen. Ze zuchtte opgelucht en staarde weer naar buiten terwijl ze verder ging met praten.
Je moeder en de rest van de familie hebben zo een geweldige bruiloft in elkaar gezet, ik heb foto`s van de zaal gezien, prachtig Redouan. Eerst keek ik er niet naar uit maar na vanavond heb ik echt zin in onze bruiloft. Ik ga echt genieten, geloof me. Ik grinnikte om haar woorden.
Lach je me uit? Ongelovig staarde ze me aan waarop ik nog harder moest lachen.
Nee natuurlijk niet, ik lach je juist toe. Hoofdschuddend richtte ik me weer op de weg, het werd even stil. Maar algauw verbrak ze die stilte.
Redouan? Haar stem klonk fluisterend, en ik merkte dat ze er goed voor ging zitten.
Hmm.. ja? Afwachtend keek ik haar aan, benieuwd naar wat ze me wilde vragen.
Beloof je me geen pijn te doen? Ik ontweek haar blik en een momentlang was het stil.
Redouan? Haar stem klonk bijna wanhopig en ik draaide me naar haar om. Haar ogen keken me angstig aan en ik zei haar wat ik voelde.
Ik zal je nooit opzettelijk pijn doen Ouafaa De woorden waren gemeend, uit het diepste van mijn hart kwamen ze. Ik was ervan overtuigd dat dat een belofte was die ik kon nakomen. Ik zou er alles aan doen om haar niet opzettelijk pijn te doen, precies! Ik had het goed gezegd; opzettelijk zou ik haar geen pijn doen

Na mijn woorden had ze niks meer gezegd, maar dat hoefde ook niet. De blik in haar ogen zei me genoeg. De rest van de rit bleef het dus stil tussen ons. Allebei waren we in onze eigen gedachtes verzonken. Wanneer ik dan uiteindelijk boven aan de heuvel van haar tante`s huis parkeer maakt ze langzaam haar gordel los.
Nou dit was het dan voor vanavond Zei ze zacht. Ik merkte enige teleurstelling op in haar stem.
Je hoeft hier alleen te overnachten, morgen ben ik er weer insaAllah. Ze draaide zich glimlachend naar me om.
InsaAllah. Vervolgde ze zacht. Ik stapte uit en liep naar haar kant van de auto, om de deur voor haar te openen. Vervolgens pakte ik haar hand vast om haar uit de auto te helpen. 

Toen ze naast me stond keek ze glimlachend naar me op. Haar blik gleed intens over mijn gezicht en stopte vervolgens bij mijn mond. Even krijg ik de drang er met mijn lippen overheen te gaan om haar weer gek te maken maar haar blik dwaalde al weer af naar het huis dat zich achter mij bevond. En wanneer ik haar blik zie verstarren hou ik haar hand stevig vast, bang dat ze in elkaar zakt.
Papa? Haar stem klonk schor, en vol emotie. Nieuwsgierig draaide ik me ook om, en zie een postuur dreigend de heuvel oplopen, onze richting op. Wanneer ik dan verderop een auto zie staan met Nederlandse kenteken begint het te dagen. Haar vader was hier, in Marokko. De man die haar hier zonder pardon had achtergelaten. De man, die zo hard en kil was geweest om zijn dochter het leed aan te doen denkend dat hij haar hiermee een dienst bewees.

Je hoort een tijdje niks van me en je denkt de hoer uit te kunnen hangen in Al Hoceima. Je moest hier blijven had ik je gezegd! Hier in dit dorp moest je blijven Ouafaa! Schreeuwend kwam hij dichterbij, en de wandelstok die hij vasthand zwaaide hij hevig in de lucht. Hij was kwaad, en pas wanneer ik voel hoe Ouafaa zich angstig achter me probeert te schuilen merk ik ook de tranen die zich een weg bevonden op haar wangen. Een steek trof mijn hart, ze is mijn vrouw. Ik moet haar beschermen, tegen alles en iedereen. Ook dus tegen haar eigen vader die haar als een blok aan zijn been zag Beschermend hield ik haar tegen me aan, ze hoefde niet bang te zijn. Ik was immers bij haar *

----------


## Hasoena

lieverd me dag kan niet meer stuk!!! zoooooo mooi!!!!!

twarKE Allah 3liek  :blij:

----------


## MiszNuchter

echt geweldig je bent een natuurtalent  :zozo:

----------


## sandraaa

Echt supermooi!! Me avond kan idd niet meer stuk haha  :wohaa:

----------


## moemoe

aaaaaaaaaahhhhh sspannnend!!!!!! gauw vlug nog!  :grote grijns:  bedankt voor je vervolgje.. Nu gauw een ander!! 

kisss

----------


## orka-ogen

Pfffffffff
ik weet het echt niet meer.....


weet je wat???

VERWEN ONS EN SCHRIJF VLUG VERDER

----------


## Jihanetje

Oke ik heb nu alles gekopieerd en ga het lezen...

----------


## lamiae83

OH MIJN GOD ZEG ME NIET DAT ZE NIET GAAN TROUWEN DAT KAN JE NIET MAKEN, MAAK ER EEN GELUKKIG VERHAAL VAN.
ik VIND HET IN IEDER GEVAL ERG SPANNEND

SO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!

----------


## samiatje16

sooo ik heb wat vervolgjes moeten inhalen,, en meid je hebt het weer eens prachtig gedaan,,, die details, die actie's,,
de rillingen die je mij hebt bezorgd was wouuuwww meiddd,, ga zo door
xxx samia

----------


## lubna

heel knap!! ewa meid doe snel verder......... ik zei wel SNEL!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 

Slikkend keek ik mijn vader aan, en ik voel hoe de tranen zich een weg bevonden over mijn wangen. Ik kon mezelf niet bedwingen, de tranen gingen vanzelf. Ik had hem zo gemist, ik had hem zo graag in mijn armen willen houden. Het was mijn vader, en ik hield van hem ongeacht de omstandigheden. 
3amie El Hadj.. rustig, ze was bij mij. Ze heeft niks verkeerds gedaan. Redouan probeerde hem te kalmeren en daar was ik ook dankbaar voor, toch leek hij mijn vader hiermee alleen meer tegen zich in het harnas te jagen. Hij had zich nog steeds op mij gericht, Redouan had hij geen enkele ogenblik aangekeken.
Wie is dat? Wie is die man? Hij sprak tegen me met zoveel boosheid in zijn stem, maar toch merkte ik de angst en bezorgdheid ook op. Ik kende mijn vader, hoe raar en onwerkelijk het ook leek hij bedoelde het niet zo. Onbewust voelde ik de beschermde arm van Redouan om mij heen, en angstig hoopte ik me achter hem te kunnen schuilen voor mijn woeste vader.
Zijn vurende ogen zorgde voor de steken die ik voelde in mijn hart. Ik wilde dit niet, ik wilde dat hij me aankeek zoals hij vroeger naar me keek. Met zoveel liefde en trotsheid, maar dat was anders toen. Mijn moeder leefde toen nog 

Door de situatie waarin ik nu met mijn vader zat vroeg ik me heel even af hoe zij hier op gereageerd zou hebben. Zou ze mij hebben beschermd? Of had ze juist achter mijn vader gestaan? Ik schudde die gedachte van me af. Dat zou anders zijn geweest, als mijn moeder nog leefde dan had ik nooit in deze situatie met mijn vader gezeten. En mocht ik onenigheid met hem hebben over iets dan zou mijn moeder haar `kleine` meisje beschermen. Zoals ze me altijd had beloofd te doen
Ik vroeg je wat! En kom bij die man vandaan! Geschrokken staarde ik hem aan, hij leek zijn stem steeds meer te verheffen.
Papa ik Hij onderbrak me.
Kom bij die man vandaan zei ik je, en snel een beetje! Ik slik even en vervolgens verstevig ik mijn greep op Redouan`s arm waarop hij me dichter tegen zich aantrok en het woord nam.
El Hadj, ik ben met haar getrouwd. Ik ben haar man, de bruiloft is deze week nog. Slikkend probeerde ik zijn reactie op de woorden van Redouan te peilen. Hij verstarde, vastgenageld aan de grond keek hij Redouan aan.
Wat? Fronsend en ongelovig liet mijn vader zijn blik op hem rustte, en een ogenblik staarde Redouan mij aan waarop ik hem op mijn beurt wanhopig aanstaarde.
Ze is mijn vrouw, omdat jij er niet bij kon zijn hebben mijn vader en ik alles geregeld. Ze doet niks verkeerds, we zijn getrouwd nu.. Redouan had de woorden herhaald omdat mijn vader het schijnbaar niet kon geloven. 
Ik hoopte op de verlossende woorden die mij konden vertellen dat het nu goed zat, dat hij het wel goed vond. Maar die leken ver te zoeken want mijn vader zei niets, hij staarde ons alleen maar aan. .


Onbewust hield ik de wandelstok in de gaten, alsof ik iedere moment kon verwachten dat hij er mee zou gaan slaan. De volgende stilte was zenuwslopend, en blij ben ik wanneer ik hem diep hoor adem halen.
Okeej.. wat jij wilt. Ga maar weg, je hebt me vernederd in het bijzijn van mijn familieleden, je hebt mijn eer geschaad door zelf zo een grote beslissing te nemen. Je hebt me te schande gebracht in dit hele dorp. Zijn woorden kwamen als messteken in mijn hart en onbewust krijg ik moeite met ademhalen. Wanneer hij zich omdraait en wegloopt besef ik me dat hij me liever zag gaan dan komen. 
Papa nee, alstublieft papa.. Mijn woorden komen er gesmoord uit. Ik laat Redouan los en loop hem achterna. 
Papa het spijt me, het is nooit mijn bedoeling geweest papa? Smekend probeer ik hem staande te houden en wanneer hij zich dan ook omdraait blijf ik geschrokken staan. Zijn ogen doorboorde de mijne.
Loop me niet achterna! Ga weg Verdwijn uit mijn zicht, ik wil je niet meer zien.. Slikkend kijk ik hem aan, de woorden snijden diep in mijn ziel. Zijn teleurgestelde blik, de wantrouwen die ik in zijn ogen las, het zou me altijd bijblijven. 

De man voor wie ik altijd zoveel respect had gehad, de man voor wie ik alles zou opgeven zolang hij me maar zou erkennen als zijn dochter, zolang hij maar van mij hield en me dat zou laten zien.
Het spijt me.. Mijn stem had schor geklonken en ik leek te verdrinken in mijn eigen verdriet. Had ik dan toch fout gehandeld? Had ik hem hierbij moeten betrekken, had ik toch deze beslissing niet te snel moeten nemen? Ik schudde onbewust mijn hoofd... Nee, hij was degene die me hier had achtergelaten, de persoon die me had gedwongen tot dit besluit...

Hij vervolgde hoofdschuddend zijn weg, en sloot de deur van het huis achter zich dicht. Zo makkelijk liet hij me hier buiten staan, zo makkelijk deed hij alsof zijn dochter niet bestond. Zo makkelijk sloot hij de deur van mijn tante`s huis. Het huis waar ik de afgelopen maanden had geleefd, wat ik als mijn thuis had gezien. De plek waar ik zoveel had gedroomd, en gefantaseerd over alles. Maar bovenal heb ik daar nachtenlang gehoopt dat mijn vader zou inzien waar hij mee bezig was, wat voor leed hij me aan deed. Maar het was verloren hoop geweest

Ouafaa, laten we maar gaan nu Ik hoorde de medelijden in zijn stem maar blijf huilend en onbewogen staan, starend naar de gesloten deur. Pas wanneer ik zijn armen om me heen voel lijk ik te bewegen, en schokschouderend laat ik me in zijn armen vallen. De tranen lijken onophoudelijk en zijn sussende woorden fluisterend in mijn oor hebben een rustgevend effect op me.
Waar moet ik dan heen Redouan? Snikkend keek ik naar hem op en streng pakte hij me bij mijn schouders.
Waar je heen moet? Met mij mee natuurlijk! Onbegrijpelijk kijk ik hem aan, alsof ik het vreemd vond. Hij schonk me een warme glimlach.
Maak je geen zorgen prinsesje, je blijft bij mij. Kom dan gaan we naar huis.. Slikkend kijk ik hem aan. Zijn woorden zorgen ervoor dat ik bedaar en tegelijkertijd besef ik me hoeveel ik aan hem heb. Natuurlijk ging ik met hem mee, waar moest ik anders naartoe. Hij was mijn man, dus zo vreemd was dat niet. 

Samen met hem loop ik weer terug naar de auto. Ik durf niet om te draaien en stap dan ook zwijgzaam in de auto. En als hij de weg oprijd om terug naar Al Hoceima te gaan kijk ik bedroefd naar het huis waar in het midden het licht nog scheen. Vervolgens sluit ik even mijn ogen en draai me dan om naar Redouan. Hij schenkt me ook een hartverwarmende lach en ik uit daarop een diepe zucht.. Mijn vader zou wel bijdraaien, hij zou zien dat Redouan de juiste voor me was. Dat hij me hielp maar daarnaast ook de rest van zijn leven met me wilde delen. Hij zou wel inzien dat ik had gekozen voor het enige alternatief.. Ik kon hier niet langer blijven, ik was hier niet op me plek. Het was de beste en leukste keuze die ik had gemaakt. Redouan, mijn enig alternatief *  


*Sorry dat het even heeft geduurd, maar hij staat er nu...
Choukran voor de lieve, complimenterende woorden...

InsaAllah gauw meer...

Dikke zoen!
Fatiha*

----------


## Hasoena

:') Zeer mooi, maar ooooh zooooo ontroerend. snif snif ;-)

Boesa 
thanx en nu hup naar de volgende vervolg... ;-)

----------


## Disz-Girl

heeeel mooi faatje!!

je doet het echt goed

heel mooi omschreven, alsof ik er naast stond  :grote grijns: 

doe maar rustig verder, wanneer je maar kunt.

we wachten op je  :knipoog:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Redouan  

Thuis Aangekomen  

Ik stak het sleutel in het slot en opende de deur van het huis. Toen ik me omdraaide om te kijken waar ze bleef zag ik hoe ze bij de auto was blijven staan en naar het huis staarde. 
Kom je nog? Vroeg ik, mezelf afvragend waarom ze daar bleef staan. Gelukkig liep ze al snel naar me toe, en stapte ze naar binnen. 
Je moeder zal waarschijnlijk al slapen? Onzeker keek ze me aan, waarop ik mijn hoofd schudde en haar bij de hand pakte. 
Mijn moeder slaapt altijd als laatst, en is het eerst wakker. Kom! Ze zal blij zijn dat je er weer bent, krijg je meteen de kans onze kamer te zien voor na de bruiloft.. Voordat ze daarop kon reageren trok ik haar achter me aan de trap op. Het voelde goed te zeggen dat het onze kamer zou worden, wie had dat ooit gedacht? Redouan die een kamer met een vrouw deelt voor de rest van zijn leven 

Grinnikend om die gedachte stapte ik de woonkamer binnen waar niemand zich scheen te bevinden. Vragend keek Ouafaa me daarop aan. 
Ze zijn op stah, doen ze altijd aan het einde van de avond. Ze knikte glimlachend en we vervolgde onze weg naar het dakterras. Halverwege bleef ze plotseling staan waarop ik haar vreemd aankeek. 
Wat is er? Vroeg ik haar. 
Straks willen ze me hier niet hebben, breng me maar naar een hotel, misschien is dat beter. Verbaasd richt ik me op haar. Vervolgens schoot ik in de lach waarop ze begon te blozen. 
Je lacht me uit Sip keek ze naar me op. Ik leg dan voorzichtig mijn armen om haar heen waar ze stijfjes op reageert. Als ik haar dan stevig knuffel voel ik niet later ook haar armen om mij heen. Ik breng mijn gezicht naar haar hals en fluister zachtjes in haar oor. 
Je bent mijn vrouw.. Dit is jou huis nu, ik ga je nooit naar een hotel sturen tenzij we daar samen de nacht doorbrengen.. Ik voel hoe haar lichaam siddert in mijn armen. Vervolgens leg ik mijn hand onder haar kin en til haar hoofd naar me op. Met mijn andere hand veeg ik een pluk haar van haar voorhoofd, ik richt me op de intense blik in haar ogen. Onbewust van de gevoelens die ze in me losmaakt plaats ik een zachte kus op haar lippen. Een oneindige kus lijkt het 

Zullen we gaan Vraag ik als ik mijn lippen van de hare haal. Haar ogen zijn gesloten en langzaam knikt ze naar me. Ik strijk nog met mijn vinger langs haar hals, als me de rode plek in haar nek opvalt. Hetgeen wat ik zo te zien teveel had geliefkoosd eerder die dag. Glimlachend kijk ik naar haar op. 
Volgens mij moet je je nek bedekken.. Vreemd keek ze me aan. 
Hoezo dan? Ik haalde mijn schouders op. 
Omdat die zuigzoen ons zo kan verraden Ze greep geschokt naar haar nek waarop ik haar grinnikend en trots aankeek. 

Voordat ze meer kan zeggen pak ik haar bij de hand en samen rennen we lachend de trappen op. Uiteindelijk loop ik met haar de drukke maar gezellige terras binnen. 

Salaam Oualaikoem. Ik ben weer terug Ongemakkelijk bleven Ouafaa en ik bij de deurpost staan. Er was een stilte gevallen en langzaam had iedereen me terug gegroet. De hele familie scheen deze avond gezellig af te willen sluiten. Op mijn moeder`s gezicht verscheen een grote glimlach, en mijn vader die aan de andere kant van de terras zat keek vreemd, maar nieuwsgierig onze kant op. 
Alaikoem salaam, je bent snel terug. En je hebt mijn schoondochter bij je Ik knikte naar mijn moeder die al was opgestaan om bij ons te komen staan. 
Mama, wil je de kamer voor Ouafaa gereed maken. Ze blijft hier overnachten. De woorden kwamen er gesmoord uit. Nieuwsgierig naar de reactie van mijn ouders, en dan met name de reactie van mijn vader. 

Ook Ouafaa stond bijna in elkaar gedoken naast me, alsof zij bang was dat mijn ouders haar eruit zouden gooien. 
Moet jij niet naar huis? De stem van mijn vader was overheersend, en gericht op Ouafaa. De klank in zijn stem zorgde ervoor dat mijn nichten en tante`s zich uit de voeten maakte. Ik wilde het woord nemen wanneer Ouafaa dat zelf doet. 
Ik kan niet meer naar huis.. Mijn vader.. Hij onderbrak haar. 
Het is goed hoor, blijf zolang het maar nodig is.. Ze hoefde het verhaal niet uit te leggen, me vader vond het geen probleem. Verbaasd keek ik Ouafaa aan, die hem glimlachend bedankte. 

Mijn moeder sloeg een arm om haar schouder en liep samen met haar naar beneden. Ik wilde hun volgen wanneer me vader mij bij zich roept. Ik loop naar hem toe, en neem plaats naast hem. 
Wat is er met haar vader? Hij nipte van zijn thee en keek me afwachtend aan. 
Ehm Hij is boos dat ze zonder zijn toestemming is getrouwd. Hij wil haar voorlopig niet meer zien Ik verwachtte dat mijn vader mij van deze hele situatie de schuld zou geven, dat die me zou vertellen hoe dom ik wel niet was geweest. Maar schijnbaar kende ik mijn vader niet goed genoeg. 
Ik ga morgen met die man praten, dat komt helemaal goed. Voor de bruiloft is het misschien wel beter dat ze hier blijft. Fronsend keek ik hem aan, meende hij dat nou? 

Blijkbaar wel, want de rest van de avond werd er niet meer over de situatie gesproken. Toen de dames terugkeerden was Ouafaa niet bij hun, en verbaasd keek ik mijn moeder daarop aan. Die me dan ook vertelde dat ze moe was, en meteen wilde gaan slapen. Ik had naar haar geknikt maar bleef er mee zitten. Ik wilde haar nog spreken voordat ze ging slapen, ik wilde haar nog zoveel zeggen. Maar ik kon de gezelschap niet zomaar verlaten. Ze zouden er vraagtekens bij zetten. 

Dus blij ben ik wanneer Amin mij belt. Ik vertel eerst dat ik ga slapen en wens iedereen een goede nachtrust. Vervolgens neem ik mijn telefoon op, en praat de hele weg naar beneden met hem. 
Ik spreek met hem af voor de volgende dag. En loop dan langs haar kamer waar ik even stil blijf staan. Algauw neem ik afscheid van Amin en besluit naar binnen te lopen. 

Ze had de deur niet op slot gedaan, en als ik twee keer heb geklopt stap ik naar binnen. Er ligt niemand in bed, en voordat ik me zorgen kan maken, zie ik door de schuifdeuren dat ze op het balkon staat. 
Ouafaa? Ze draait zich langzaam om en de glimlach die ze me schenkt nodigt me uit verder naar binnen te lopen. Ik sluit de deur achter me dicht en loop naar haar toe om naast haar te gaan staan. 
Heeft je vader nog wat gezegd? Ik schud met mijn hoofd terwijl ik leun op de reling en naar de stad kijk. 
Hij wil morgen met je vader gaan praten.. Ik hoor haar zuchten en kijk haar aan. 
Hij draait wel bij, maak je geen zorgen om hem. Ze knikt onzeker en ik ging op een stoel zetten. 
Kom eens.. Ik pak haar hand vast en draai haar naar me om. Ze schudt ongemakkelijk met haar hoofd. 
Niet doen Zegt ze hees, waarop ik haar een glimlach schenk. Ik laat haar op me schoot zitten en speel met har vingers. Haar blik is op mij gericht en wanneer ik naar haar opkijk hou ik haar blik vast. 
Je bent mooi, wist je dat? Ze slikte en knippert onzeker met haar ogen. Gefascineerd staar ik naar haar mooi gevormde lippen, met mijn duim strijk ik dan over haar onderlip. 

Niet veel later zijn we weer in een vurig tongspelletje verzeild geraakt. Ik kan geen genoeg van haar krijgen. Ze had zo een grote impact op me, ze kon zoveel met me doen en even voel ik een angst door me heengaan. Haar grinnikende gezicht verschijnt voor mijn ogen; Samira.. 
Zou Ouafaa ook de macht hebben die Samira over me had gehad. Ik besef me dat ik steeds meer naar Ouafaa verlang en kom dus ook tot de conclusie dat ik echt gevoelens voor Ouafaa heb. Gevoelens, waarvan zij wist dat ik die voor haar koesterde. Weer een angst die me overspoelde, zou zij er ook misbruik van maken? Zou ze mij ook gebruiken zoals Samira dat had gedaan? Ik wist het niet, en snel probeerde ik die gedachtes van me af te slaan. Ik moest mezelf niet gek maken, en de hele nacht probeerde ik er dan ook niet aan te denken 

Ik bleef bij haar, mijn vrouw. De hele nacht waren we in elkaar`s gezelschap. Ik genoot van haar lach, van haar gepraat, van haar humor, en haar avonturen wat ze zo goed kon navertellen. De nacht die in mijn geheugen is gegrift, de nacht dat ik Ouafaa echt leerde kennen en haar als de mijne beschouwde*   


*Dank je wel diszgirl en hasouna.. Hierboven nog een vervolg...

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

Prachtig lieve schat!!

Je maakt heel me dag mooi, door je prachtige vervolg!!!!!


Thanx

----------


## moemoe

wollah mijn woordenschat is blijkbaar te beperkt.... want ik heb geen woorden meer om jou verhaal te complimenteren... echt.. ik draai door als ik jou verhaal lees, ik VERLANG naar meer.. ik ben VERSLAAFD... Ik wil snel voor ht weekend nog een vervolgje, want volgende week ben ik heel de week weg met sgool  :frons:  en kan ik natuurlijk geen vervolg lezen.. please.. doe me een plezier  :frons: 

dikke zoen, en bedankt voor je mooi vervolgjes...

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Thanx dames...

En natuurlijk Moemoe.. Voor jou alles..
Morgen staat er zeker weer een stuk, sterker nog deze hele week zijn er vervolgjes in overvloed..


Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## orka-ogen

faatje, jou vervolgjes zijn echt realistisch neergezet, ik kan me inbeelden dat ik op die plaats sta en dat ik heel dat verhaal vanop een afstand kan volgen.....

prachtig

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Ouafaa  


Tijdens het ontbijt de volgende morgen, schoof ik bij de familie aan tafel aan. De zussen, en zwagers van Redouan waren hier komen ontbijten. En verder waren zijn ouders aanwezig. Ze hadden mij allemaal vriendelijk gegroet, en waren totaal niet verbaasd mij hier aan te treffen. Ik hield me stil en luisterde half naar de woorden van Rachida die haar stiefmoeder een verhaal vertelde over de fratsen die haar zoontje had uitgehaald. Ik genoot van mijn kop koffie, en staarde een beetje voor me uit. 

Het was laat geworden gisternacht. We waren opgebleven, totdat ik in zijn armen in slaap was gevallen. Van wat er daarna gebeurde kon ik me weinig herinneren. Hij had me waarschijnlijk in bed gelegd, toegedekt en vervolgens de kamer verlaten. Een glimlach siert mij gezicht als ik denk aan de afgelopen nacht. We hadden zoveel gepraat, zoveel gelachen. Hij was zo lief voor me. Hij had naar me geluisterd, en boven alles had hij me begrepen. Ik was blij dat ik hier de nacht had doorgebracht, weliswaar niet helemaal slapend, maar goed. Door die gedachte verscheen er een ondeugende lachje op me gezicht, snel nipte ik van mijn koffie. 

Niet veel later loopt ook Redouan de ruimte binnen, als ik naar hem opkijk schenkt hij me een knipoog en blozend richt ik me op het broodbeleg dat op tafel lag. Ik schaamde me dood in het bijzijn van mijn schoonouders, en als hij naast me kom zitten maakt hij de situatie er niet beter op. Ik voel me ongemakkelijk en probeer de blikken van de andere aan tafel te ontwijken. 

Er wordt een gesprek gevoerd over de plannen van de dag, en mijn schoonvader probeert me erbij te betrekken. 
Wat wil jij gaan doen vandaag? Ik haal mijn schouders op en richt me op hem. 
Ik vind alles wel goed, hier blijven zou ik ook geen probleem vinden. Hij glimlacht en kijkt zijn vrouw vervolgens aan. 
Moet er nog wat gedaan worden? Ze schudt haar hoofd en kijkt mij trots aan. 
Nee er hoeft niks gedaan te worden. Alleen maar genieten nu, want voor de bruiloft is alles gedaan. Hij knikt tevreden en ik glimlach naar mijn schoonmoeder. 
We gaan naar het strand vandaag en vanavond gaan we shoppen voor de dames. Zijn vader knikt bevestigend naar hem, terwijl ik Redouan vragend aanstaar. 
Had jij niet afgesproken met Amin vandaag? Vraag ik dan. Hij knikt ter bevestiging en deelt een croissantje door tween, waarna hij mij eentje aanreikt die ik blozend aanneem. Het was voor hem misschien een klein gebaar maar het betekende zoveel voor me. 
Ik ga ook eerst naar hem toe, en als ik terug ben staan jullie klaar om naar het strand te gaan. Jullie doen er toch veel te lang over. Hij knikt kort naar me en staat vervolgens op. Inmiddels staart iedereen die aan tafel zat ons aan. 
Ik haal Ouacima en Naila trouwens wel op, als ik bij Amin weg ben. Ik knik bevestigend. 
Ik wil trouwens vandaag ook wat spullen ophalen bij me tante thuis, als je het niet erg vind? Hij schudt met zijn hoofd. 
Dat is goed, we bespreken het wel als ik zo terug ben. Heb je verder nog wat nodig? Ik dacht even na en schudde vervolgens met mijn hoofd. Hij nam toen afscheid en verdween. 

Ik richtte me weer op mijn ontbijt en merk eerst niet dat de stilte aan tafel nog steeds heerst. Wanneer ik dan opkijk zie ik hoe mijn schoonzussen en schoonmoeder grijnzend naar me kijken. Verward staar ik ze daarop aan en besef me dan pas hoe het gesprek met Redouan net er wel niet uitzag. Beschaamd sta ik dan op en met een paar woorden maak ik duidelijk dat ik me alvast ga klaarmaken voor de dag. 

Als ik de trap oploop naar de kamer moet ik erom grinniken. Hoe hij die croissantje met mij deelde, en hoe hij ook had verteld wat hij ging doen, hoe hij me vroeg of ik wat nodig had zodat hij het voor me kon halen.. Ik besef me dat we op twee verliefde pubers leken.. Hardop lach ik, en Rachida die me blijkbaar hoort roept me van de trap bij de verdieping waar we net hadden ontbeten. Vragend kijk ik over de reling naar beneden, en zie hoe ze me wederom grijnzend aanstaart. 
Ouafaa, je bent verliefd. Jullie zijn echt een verliefd stel, dus lach maar. Het is je gegund! Met grote ogen kijk ik haar aan, bang dat mijn schoonvader haar zou hebben gehoord. Maar als ik zie hoe erom moet lachen, schud ik blozend met mijn hoofd en glimlachend ren ik de laatste treetjes op.. Ze had gelijk, ik ben verliefd*    


*Thanx schatjes.. Straks meer, of anders morgen...

Dikke zoen!
Fa*

----------


## Hasoena

hahah leuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk


Vandaaaag aub een vervolgje aub  :argwaan:  

kusje

----------


## orka-ogen

waaaaaaaauuuuwww
doe snel een vervolgje, please please please

----------


## d_nja

heel mooi!!!
hoe jij dit verhaal ook schrijft, echt heel mooi.

hoop snel op een vervolg.

kus
donja

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Redouan 

De bruiloft 

Zoals het bij elke bruiloft eraan toegaat is iedereen altijd druk in de weer, altijd bijna hysterisch met het handen in het haar op en neer lopen. Waarom? Vaak omdat er een kledingstuk niet te vinden is, of het kan zelfs zo gek worden dat er iemand zijn kind kwijt is. Maar goed, ik moet er alleen om lachen en hoofdschuddend loop ik de trappen af om naar buiten te lopen. Mijn vader was boodschappen gaan doen met mijn oom, en mijn moeder probeerde thuis iedereen in het gareel te houden. 

De bruid heeft afgelopen nacht niet hier doorgebracht, maar bij haar vriendinnen in hen Hotel. Tot mijn ongenoegen, want ik moest eerlijk toegeven dat ik haar had gemist. De afgelopen dagen was ze toch altijd bij me, of anders was ze in elk geval in de buurt. Geweldige dagen hadden we samen achter de rug; elke dag verlieten we het huis om leuke dingen te gaan doen, en vaak kwamen we pas midden in de nacht thuis om ons gesprek te vervolgen op de balkon van haar kamer. Ons kamer, alleen zouden we die pas na vandaag samen betrekken. Ik grinnik bij die gedachte, en stap mijn auto in om naar het vliegveld te rijden.

Als ik mijn straat uitrijd zie ik het Hotel waar ze de nacht heeft doorgebracht en even krijg ik de neiging er naartoe rijden, lachend om mijn verliefdheid rijd ik toch de stad uit. Ik zet wat muziek aan en mijn gedachtes lijken me ver te brengen.

Denkend aan Ouafaa beeld ik me in hoe onze toekomst er in Nederland uit zal zien. Helaas zou ik na de bruiloft alleen moeten terugkeren maar binnen een paar weken zou ik haar in Nederland kunnen verwelkomen. In ons huisje dat ze zou verwarmen door haar gezelschap. Het was er altijd zo koud en kil geweest, maar dat zou binnenkort verleden tijd zijn.. 

Wel gaf het me de tijd om de talloze verrassingen die ik voor haar in petto had waar te maken. Gelukkig waren haar vriendinnen Naila en Ouacima me hierbij erg behulpzaam geweest. Een welkomstfeestje met al de mensen uitgenodigd die ze daar kende, een auto voor de deur, en natuurlijk een aantal sollicitatiegesprekken zodat ze het liefst zo snel mogelijk aan de gang kon. 

Maar hoeveel ik ook voor haar had kunnen regelen, het enige waar haar hart naar verlangde lukte me niet. Ze had het me verteld, ze had mij in vertrouwen genomen. Ze had me uitgelegd hoe erg ze haar vader miste, ze had me in tranen verteld hoe ze het gezin waar ze in is opgegroeid miste. Haar moeder die ze te jong was verloren, en haar broer die door het verdriet is vertrokken 

Maar vooral in deze dagen, de dagen van haar huwelijk waar ze juist haar moeder, broer en vader nodig had. Haar tranen hadden zoveel impact op me, ik wilde haar niet zien huilen, nooit niet. Ik wilde dat ze zou genieten van haar bruiloft. Ondanks het gemis, wilde ik dat ze gelukkig zou zijn want dat verdiende ze. Ze moest altijd gelukzalig lachen zoals ze dat vaak bij mij deed, want dat maakte mij ook gelukkig al had ze dat waarschijnlijk niet door. Ze verdiende alleen het beste, want Ouafaa was speciaal..

Ik baalde ervan, ik baalde dat ik haar niet op alle fronten gelukkig kon maken. Schijnbaar kocht geld niet alles, hoeveel ik ook zou bezitten ik zou haar moeder niet bij haar terug kunnen brengen al was het maar voor deze dagen, ik zou haar vader niet kunnen doen beseffen hoeveel hij voor haar betekende, en ook kon ik haar broer hier niet laten zijn de deze dagen. Ik zuchtte uit onmacht, en richt me maar op het verkeer



Daar aangekomen 


Ik leun zuchtend tegen mijn auto en kijk misschien wel voor de twintigste keer op mijn horloge. Als ik dan geschreeuw hoor kijk ik lachend op; typisch Samya. Ze komt op me afrennen met slechts een handtas in haar hand terwijl Anis haar achterna loopt met talloze koffers. Grinnikend loop ik hun richting op en vliegt Samya me in de armen.
Je gaat trouwen!!!!! Waaa!!! Ik heb je gemist grote broer van me Lachend omarm ik haar en zo actief als ze is blijft ze van blijdschap springen en me kussen.
Wa safi, als je me echt had gemist was je wel eerder gekomen Quasi boos kijk ik haar aan als ze me dan treurig een duwtje geef.
Ewa Anis wilde niet, ik had nog tegen hem gezegd.. Ze kijkt zielig naar me op, ze weet dat ik die pruillip niet kan weerstaan.
Ja natuurlijk Samya, vandaar dat jij bruiner bent dan Anis is. Doordat Anis nog niet uit Spanje weg wilde heb jij natuurlijk liggen bakken op het strand jek? Lachend kijkt ze naar me op en hangt alweer om me hals. 
Vertel? Hoe heet ze? Hoe oud is ze? Waar heb je haar ontmoet? Hoe wat waar? Grinnikend kijk ik haar aan. 
Ewa, n vraag tegelijk snoesje. En waarom is je andere broer zo traag? Giechelend kijkt ze om naar Anis die eindelijk bij ons aankomt.

Je had me best wel mogen helpen hoor! Zuchtend laat Anis de koffers vallen en omhelst mij terwijl hij Samya nog steeds gerriteerd aankijkt.
Ewa Anis, je weet. Mijn nagels Ze gooit haar kin in de lucht en Anis moet er gelukkig om lachen. 

Dat waren nou mijn zusje en broertje, we noemde ze altijd de verwende tweeling. Alhoewel ze geen echte tweeling waren, toch waren ze bijna altijd met elkaar. En verwende mijn ouders ze als twee kleine kleuters. Rachida, Anissa en ik konden natuurlijk dromen van een leven zonder zelf voor ons geld te werken, zo hadden onze ouders ons immers niet opgevoed. Om jong al zelfstandig, op onze eigen benen te staan, zo was het gegaan.. En toch hamdullilah voor dat..

Ondertussen waren ze alweer in een discussie verwikkeld geraakt. En lachend om hun pakte ik wat koffers die ik in de auto gooide. Onderweg naar huis werd er hard gelachen en gepraat. Ik liet ze alvast kennis maken met Ouafaa, ik vertelde hun vol lof over haar en met nieuwsgierige ogen waren ze me blijven aanstaren. Ja dat mocht ook wel, want ik bofte met een vrouw als Ouafaa. Ze was er echt n uit duizenden*   


*Thanx schatjes.. Voor jullie het bovenstaande


Faat*

----------


## MiszNuchter

Prachtig Dame

----------


## moemoe

AAAAHHHhhhhh....  :grote grijns:  bedankt choe.. nog vandaag??!!  :Smilie: 

kus xxx

----------


## Hasoena

ooooooooooooooooooh lieverdje
danke je
en aub een vervolg  :love2:

----------


## mejnoon

*Hey u ben ik weer, terug van weggeweest en ja weer helemaal up 2 date... mooie vervolgjes heb weer het nodige gelachen. Your the best! 

Maargoed de hele week zei je las ik ergens en tot nu toe zie ik maar 2 vervolgjes sinds je dat zei... dusj jalla ziit snel verder want belofte maakt schuld en bovendien zit ik weer op schema*  

 :jumping:

----------


## Disz-Girl

heeey

je hebt het weer prachtig voor elkaar gekregen  :duim: 

hopelijk snel weer de volgende lading  :grote grijns: 

groetjes moi

----------


## lamiae83

hey meid, het zijn weer geweldige vervolgjes, ik heb echt genoten. Ik hoop dat je gauw weer verder schrijft ik kan niet wachten.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Ouafaa 


Gapend kijk de krankzinnig geworden dames aan. Ze sprongen op me bed en schreeuwde dat ik ging trouwen.
Ewa safi, hou op met springen ik heb al hoofdpijn. Ze ploffen hijgend naast me neer en ik laat voor even weer mijn ogen sluiten.
Ouafaa! Hoe durf je nog te gaan slapen?? Je gaat trouwen, sta op!!! Geschrokken en gerriteerd staarde ik Naila aan.
Nu moet je echt zachter gaan praten, want serieus ik gooi je dat raam uit. Ze stak speels haar tong naar me uit.
Jij bent een gemene bruidje! Sta op, en ga lekker douchen. Ouacima knikte in stemmig met haar mee.
Ja Faat, het ontbijt wordt zo bezorgd en Redouan belt me al de hele tijd. In een ruk sta ik rechtop en kijk Ouacima afwachtend aan.
Hoe bedoel je? Redouan heeft jou gebeld? Grinnikend keek ze me aan.
Dat wil je wel weten h! Don`t worry, hij wilde jou natuurlijk spreken maar je hebt je tel uit staan. Maar goed, ik vertel jou alles wat hij mij vertelde zodra je een uitgebreide douche hebt genomen. Er liggen allemaal lekkere producten voor je klaar in de badkamer. Je moet natuurlijk schoon en fris zijn voor je prince charming. Giechelend staarde de dames me aan, en zuchtend stap ik dan mijn bed uit.
Jullie zijn gek wisten jullie dat! Maar mahlies, ik ben Allah (swt) dankbaar dat jullie hier bij me zijn. Ik kan immers niet zonder jullie.. Ik meende het en beende verder naar de badkamer. Als ik me dan nog even omdraai zie ik hoe ze met tranende ogen naar me kijken. Het trof mijn hart meteen.
O wee! Ik wil geen enkele traan zien biggelen op jullie wangen, alleen glimlachen, hele brede glimlachen. Ik kom echt uit die stoel hoor! Met sieraden en al! Ik waarschuw jullie alvast! Met mijn kin in de lucht vervolg ik dan mijn weg naar de badkamer, alsof het me niks deed. Maar diep van binnen voelde ik het gemis en het verlangen naar een aantal personen. Ik liet het niet merken, ik wilde niet dat Redouan zou gaan denken dat ik niet gelukkig was. Dat ik niet blij was dat ik met hem ging trouwen, dat ik niet uitkeek naar de bruiloft. Hoe erg het gevoel van gemis ook aan me knaagde, ik zou ervan genieten. Voor hem

Een klop op de buitendeur haalde me uit mijn gedachtes. Ik laat het bad vollopen en hoor dat ik word geroepen door Naila. 
Eerst douchen dan kom ik pas ontbijten, dus ik ben zo klaar. Ik wilde me uitkleden als ik Ouacima dit keer weer hoor.
Ouafaa, je moet echt komen.. Omdat het zo dringend klonk besluit ik poolshoogte te gaan nemen. Zuchtend open ik de deur en loop naar buiten.
Wat is er? Ouacima wijst naar de buitendeur en loopt dan samen met Naila terug naar de slaapkamer. Als ik me dan omdraai zie ik de vader van Redouan glimlachend naar me kijken.
Smahlie ah bentie, ik wilde je nog iets geven. Heb je wel goed geslapen? Verstijfd staar ik hem aan, en hoop dat mijn verschijning naar behoren is.
Ja hamdullilah, hoe gaat het met u en tante? Ik stap dichterbij en blijf voor hem stilstaan.
Het gaat goed met ons hamdullilah, ik stoor toch niet? Snel schud ik daarop mijn hoofd.
Nee natuurlijk niet, kom anders even binnen. Hij glimlachte kort en schudde vervolgens met zijn hoofd.
Dank je wel maar dat hoeft niet. Ik wilde je dit alleen geven. Hij stak zijn hand uit en voorzichtig pakte ik het pakje uit zijn hand. Daarna keek ik hem vragend aan. 
Redouan zal waarschijnlijk alleen aan de trouwring hebben gedacht, maar in onze familie is het gebruikelijk dat je ook een verlovingsring krijgt. Nou hebben wij weinig tijd gehad, maar ik ben het niet vergeten en ben het voor je uit gaan zoeken. Hoop dat je hem mooi vind.. Slikkend kijk ik hem aan, verontwaardigd door dit kleine gebaar. Ik voel hoe de tranen zich in mijn ogen vormen en voor ik mezelf kan inhouden spring ik hem om de hals. Ik voel hoe de tranen zich een weg over mijn wangen bevinden. Ik voel ook hoe hij me omarmd en begin vervolgens te snikken.
Shokran, je weet niet hoeveel dit voor mij betekent En dat meende ik ook, dit lieve gebaar was weer een bewijs hoe ik in deze geweldige familie was verwelkomt. Ze wilde mij gelukkig zien, ze waren blij voor me. Ze waren nu mijn familie, en ik zal meer dan goed voor ze zijn, omdat ik hetzelfde van hen ontving, ik mocht mezelf gelukkig prijzen. Alhamdullilah.



Walid 

Als ik het pad afloop naar het vermoedelijke huis, wordt mijn aandacht getrokken door een vijgenboom dat rechts van mij stond. Even blijf ik staan, en vraag me af waarom dit zo mijn aandacht trok. In de schaduw van deze boom stond een ezel mij aan te kijken. En alsof hij me riep loop ik erheen, waarna ik na twee stappen verschrikt stilsta. Het beeld waarin mijn moeder onder die boom, onder het genot van een vijg, naar de autoweg staarde, verschijnt voor mijn ogen. Slikkend blijf ik naar een vijg in de boom staren. En besef me dat ze er echt niet meer is, zelfs niet hier. De plek waar ze het vaakst te vinden was. 

Ik zucht diep en draai me om weer richting het huis te lopen, bij aankomst loop ik zonder aan te kloppen naar binnen. In de grote open terras staren me twee nichten me verschrikt aan.
Waar is mijn pa? Hakkelend komen ze dichterbij.
Hij is naar het nieuwe gebied.. Ik knikte voordat ze hun zin konden afmaken en stak mijn hand op.
Dank je wel, ik ga wel naar hem toe. Ze knikte glimlachend maar de verbazing was nog steeds in hun ogen te lezen. Ik vertrek weer, dankbaar dat ik mijn stiefmoeder nog niet ben tegen gekomen 

Ik vervolg mijn weg langs het padje dat naar het land leidde. Ik had gehoord dat mijn vader dit stuk grond had gekocht om er een huis te bouwen, en zoals verwacht zag ik hem al van deze verte bezig met de verbouwing. Op mijn gemakje, en met mijn handen in mijn zakken loop ik er heen, ik had toch geen haast. De zon was zo fel dat het pijn deed aan mijn ogen. Het was geen wonder dat er nog weinige rond dit middaguur buiten liepen. 
Mijn gedachtes nemen me naar mijn jeugd, naar de vakanties in dit dorp. Even zie ik mezelf weer als een echte buitenlander bang op een ezel zitten. Ik wilde altijd mee als mijn tantes water gingen halen bij de plaatselijke put, niet omdat ik het leuk vond maar omdat iedereen ging en ik niet alleen wilde achterblijven bij mijn ouders en grootouders. Omdat ik 1 van de jongste was, en altijd actief en nieuwsgierig was, zette ze me voor mijn eigen veiligheid altijd op de ezel, wetend dat ik daarop niet eens durfde te bewegen laat staan iets zou uitproberen. Ouafaa die huppelde dan altijd naast me richting de waterput. De staartjes in haar haar, die mijn moeder altijd voor haar vlocht en het zomerse jurkje dat ze altijd aanhad, danste vrolijk met haar mee. 
Als ze me uitlachte omdat ik weer eens op de ezel zat zei ik haar altijd dat ik haar zo op de ezel niet kon beschermen tegen de kikkers die altijd rond dwarrelde bij de put. Ik maakte haar wijs dat die haar vingers of tenen zouden opeten. Soms maakte haar dat bang en dus ook stil, maar vaak stak ze gewoon haar tong naar me uit en bleef ze me uitlachen omdat ik niks meer kon uithalen. 

Zuchtend om die gedachte spring ik op een andere rots in een uitgedroogde riviertje en vervolg mijn weg. Tja, ik had haar altijd beschermd, tegen alles en iedereen. Al pestte ik haar vaak, en maakte ik haar meestal aan het huilen dat recht had ik. Niemand mocht haar pesten, noch beschermen, dat waren mijn taken als haar grote broer. En verboden terrein voor andere die alleen op zoek waren naar tijdelijk vermaak. 
Ik verwijt mezelf vaak dat ik haar in de steek heb gelaten, net toen ze me juist zo hard nodig had. Ik was egostisch en dacht alleen aan mezelf. Ergens dacht ik ook wel dat Ouafaa zich wel zou redden, ze was druk bezig met haar studie, en had haar vriendinnen die haar steunde maar die haar ook konden laten lachen. Ik kon dat niet meer, niet in dat huis. Ik zorgde niet eens meer voor mezelf, hoe kon ik dan voor haar zorgen? 

Dus vertrok ik, denkend dat het de juiste keuze was. Natuurlijk keerde ik niet mijn rug naar het gezin, integendeel zelfs. Mijn vader sprak ik wel zo nu en dan, en als ik naar Ouafaa vroeg dan antwoordde hij altijd positief, maar ik geloofde hem niet als het om haar ging. Naar haar bleef ik dan ook vragen maar niet direct. Ik bezocht vaak de school waar ze haar lessen volgde. Ik praatte in het geheim met haar mentor en die hield mij op de hoogte van haar schoolresultaten, en trots ben ik nog tot op de dag van vandaag. Ze had haar diploma behaald en ik was bij de uitreiking, alleen was ze zelf niet aanwezig. Dat was eigenlijk de dag dat ik mezelf eindelijk zover had kunnen krijgen weer te verschijnen in haar leven maar haar afwezigheid zette mij weer met beide benen op de grond. 

Ze had hem naar huis laten opsturen, ze wilde hem niet op de uitreiking aannemen. Simpelweg omdat er niemand was die er voor haar zou zijn in het publiek. Elk andere klasgenoot had hun ouders, of een andere gezinslid bij zich. En Ouafaa? Die had haar moeder niet die voor haar vanuit het publiek kon applaudisseren, haar vader interesseerde het niet eens en haar broer was haar vergeten, dacht ze.

Ik was haar nooit vergeten, zelfs nadat mijn vader haar naar Marokko stuurde, zelfs toen bleef ik elke dag aan haar denken. Hij had me wijsgemaakt dat ze voor onbepaalde tijd naar Marokko was gereisd omdat ze dat wilde. Ik had er niet bij stil gestaan, omdat ik wist dat Ouafaa van Marokko hield, en omdat ze altijd riep dat ze een rondreis wilde maken dacht ik dat het haar eigen keus was. Maar ik was te stom om er bij stil te staan. 

Ik was twee maanden in Spanje geweest en ging terug naar Nederland om mijn pa op te zoeken toen ik Said een oude vriend van me tegenkwam. Hij vertelde mij dat mijn vader en Ouafaa in Marokko waren, en dat mijn vader Ouafaa al geruime tijd daar vasthield. Geschrokken maar ook niet al te verbaasd ben ik meteen naar Marokko gekomen om te kijken hoe het haar verging. En ik had heel veel gemist, want ons kleine engeltje zou gaan trouwen. Ze zou gaan trouwen en mijn vader wilde er niet bij zijn.. Ik vroeg me echt af hoe Ouafaa zich hieronder voelde

Terug naar het dorp; de plek waar Ouafaa en ik elke zomer te vinden waren. Elke plek had zijn herinneringen aan ons maar het nieuwe gebied, waar mijn vader druk bezig scheen te zijn om een huis voor zijn gezin te bouwen, waar zijn kinderen zouden opgroeien,daar zouden geen herinneringen van ons blijven hangen. Ouafaa en ik waren bij dit gezin buiten gesloten.

Ik schraap mijn keel en val met de deur in huis.
Dag pap! Druk aan het werk? Je dochter trouwt vandaag. Hij had zich nonchalant omgedraaid en me knikkend aangekeken.
Ahlen mijn zoon, waar kom jij vandaan? Ik haalde mijn schouders op en zag hoe hij mijn richting op kwam lopen. De andere harde werkers hadden ons nieuwsgierig aangestaard maar met een kort gebaar zorgde mijn vader ervoor dat ze terug aan het werk gingen. Hij gaf me een korte omhelzing maar ik bleef verlamd met mijn handen in mijn zakken staan.
Wanneer ga je naar Al Hoceima? Vroeg ik hem waarop hij me vreemd aanstaarde.
Ouafaa, het is haar bruiloft vandaag. Je moet gaan. Hoofdschuddend keek hij me aan.
Dat lijkt me geen goed idee, ze is zonder mijn toestemming of zegen getrouwd. Dat zal ik niet accepteren. Hij trok zijn pet verder naar voren ter bescherming tegen de zon maar ook om mij beter te kunnen zien.
Je hebt tegen mij gelogen Ik voelde me gekwetst, en buitengesloten. De uitdrukking op zijn gezicht toonde geen enkele emotie, alsof het hem niks deed.
Het was beter voor haar, in Nederland heeft ze niks meer te zoeken. Ongelovig staar ik hem aan.
Besef je wel wat je zegt? Ze heeft haar diploma behaald, ze is jong, hardwerkend, nieuwsgierig en ze zit vol andere ambities. Ze had een toekomst, waarvan jij haar nu een jaar hebt ontnomen. Natuurlijk trouwt ze dan met de eerste de beste. Zuchtend schudde ik met mijn hoofd, alsof ik het opgaf om hem nog over te halen.
Ik heb onderzoek gedaan naar die jongen Ik keek over hem heen en wilde het hem eigenlijk niet vertellen. Maar als ik in zijn hoopvolle ogen staar geef ik toe.
De El Zafari`s staan in Al Hoceima bekend, als een gastvrije, welvarende en respectabele familie. Ik heb hem gezien samen met haar, ze zaten in de auto en leken de grootste lol te hebben. Ik heb haar gezien pap, ze leek op mama toen ze zo naar hem lachte. Ik slik even en kijk mijn vader aan, en als ik de blik in zijn ogen zie besef ik me dat ik hem heb geraakt. Ze was nog steeds zijn zwakke punt, dus ik ging erop door terwijl ik plaats nam op een kleine rots en keek uit over het landschap.
Weet je nog, wanneer mama jou wilde overhalen iets te doen. Als ze je aankeek met die pruillip en smekende ogen, of als ze zo geniepig naar je lachte, diezelfde verleidingsmanoeuvre heb ik bij Ouafaa gezien. Hoe ze met Redouan omgaat, ze trouwt om de juiste reden papa, je moet wel naar de bruiloft gaan. Hij knikte terwijl hij glazig voor zich uitkeek. 

Ik sta vervolgens op, om zonder meer te zeggen weg te lopen. Hij zou wel komen, hij moest wel. Voor mijn moeder *  


*Dank je wel schatjes.. De beloofde vervolgen van afgelopen dagen... 
Hierna nog eentje...

 

Fa*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

De drukke menigte die achter de stier door de straten een grote stoet veroorzaakte, leek nu begonnen te zijn, niet meer te stoppen met feesten. Behalve mijn familie waren ook buren, vrienden en kennissen aanwezig bij deze traditionele stoet. Gelukkig hoef ik me er niet bij aan te sluiten en ben ik vandaag meer bezig met gasten ophalen, dames naar kappers brengen, spullen ophalen, kortom; Chauffeur. Ik was een chauffeur van alle markten thuis vandaag. In plaats van bruidegom spelen kon ik dit gaan doen wat me overigens niet dwarszat. Des te meer ik de tijd en ruimte had om aan mijn bruidje te denken.

In de middag is dus iedereen bezig met de stier, gasten ontvangen en een gezellige sfeer thuis te houden. Ik bevind met er gelukkig niet middenin want het lijkt alsof alle dames ongesteld zijn geworden vandaag. Iedereen schiet in de stress, en dat juist nu ik zo kalm en relax ben. Ik moet er gelukkig alleen maar om lachen. 
Als ik een tante heb opgehaald zie ik bij aankomst Naila in de deurpost staan. Als ze mijn auto, en mij als bestuurder herkent kijkt ze verschrikt en duwt twee andere dames vooruit. Achteraf besef ik me pas dat het Ouafaa en Ouacima waren geweest. Ik mocht haar Ouafaa niet zien, pas morgen zou ik haar blik weer mogen aanschouwen. 

Zuchtend help ik mijn tante uit de auto en maak me weer snel uit de voeten. Ik wist niet waar ik in staat zou zijn vandaag, misschien zou ik zelfs tijdens de hennaceremonie naar binnen vallen om haar alleen maar te zien, al waren het maar een paar secondes. Pff, waarvoor die bijgeloof ook alweer?

In de avond zit ik met de mannen op het dakterras. De menigte betrof onder andere mijn beste vrienden, zwagers, neven etc. De oudere mannen bevonden zich op een andere verdieping. De rest van het huis hadden de vrouwen in bezit genomen. Maar aan hun probeer ik zo weinig mogelijk te denken, en heb mezelf voorgenomen op het dakterras te blijven om geen rare dingen uit te kunnen halen. 

Als Jawad loskomt samen met Amin lijkt het feestje bij ons mannen echt te beginnen. Voor ik het me besef lijk ik te worden gegijzeld en moet ik zelf een hele ceremonie ondergaan. De traditionele liederen in mijn kledij ontgaan hierbij natuurlijk niet. Vervolgens moet ik de lange trappen af naar buiten om daar 7 rondjes te lopen. Waarom? Ik wist het niet, en toen ik ernaar vroeg eerder die dag werd mijn vraag weggewuifd met het antwoord: Is traditie..

Traditie dus, iets waar ik me aan moest houden, dus ik liet iedereen hun gang gaan. Het gezang dus, het heen en weer geloop met al die mannen achter me aan en twee aan me zijde die me moesten begeleiden omdat ik niks kon zien. Hele gebeurtenis dus, en achteraf moest ik eerlijk toegeven dat ik ervan had genoten, en als ik de video-opnames hiervan zou terug zien samen met Ouafaa zal ik ongetwijfeld blij zijn dat ik dit heb laten gebeuren. 

Terug op het dakterras moet ik gaan zitten en vervolgens komen de dames binnen, geleid door Samya die een grote en zware schaal op haar hoofd droeg. Ik lette maar niet op de details en liet wederom alles maar gebeuren. Ze knielt voor me neer en smeert mijn pink in met henna. Natuurlijk zijn Samya en ik onszelf niet als we er geen rotzooi van maken, en maar blijven lachen om de situatie. Maar gelukkig leken we daar niemand mee te storen. 

Als dit hele gebeuren dan eindelijk afgelopen is kan ik gewoon feesten met de jongens. Muziek wordt harder gezet en ik bevind me middenin om te gaan dansen, kort daarna worden we gestoord door onze pa die de muziek uit zet en ons aankijkt terwijl hij aan zijn hoofd krabt.
Ik ben alleen gestuurd, val me niet aan. De vrouwen hebben last van jullie dus ze gooien jullie het huis uit. Teleurgesteld kijken me vrienden elkaar aan. 
Dat werd tijd! Dit is geen feest, kom mee dan laten Marouan en ik jullie zien wat feesten is. Verbaasd staren we Mohammed aan, die al naar buiten loopt met zijn broer Marouan achter zich aan. Nieuwsgierig vroeg ik me af wat mijn zwagers nu weer in petto hadden. Die broers waren echt ongelooflijk. Toch lijkt iedereen ze naar buiten te volgen.
Heey wacht, moet ik zo gaan? Verward kijk ik Amin daarop aan, en vervolgens naar het gewaad dat ik aan had. Hij schudde nonchalant met zijn hoofd.
Is goed joh! Kom nou maar Zuchtend volgde ik de drukke stoet naar buiten om allemaal in auto`s te verdwijnen. Ik had geen idee waar we naartoe gingen, en Jawad die achter bij mij en Amin in de auto zat had er duidelijk zin in.
Wollah dit wordt vet! Hele nacht gewoon op het strand dansen, en feesten. Misschien komen er nog lekkere wijven langs. Ik draai me dan naar hem om en grijnzend keek hij me aan.
Hoe bedoel je Jawad? Wat voor strand? Hij slikte moeizaam en kijkt in de achteruitkijkspiegel waar de ogen van Amin hem vernietigend aanstaarde. Lachend schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
Jullie zijn echte ratten! Zehma de vrouwen storen zich aan ons, jullie hadden allang van alles gepland. Stelletje smiechten. Maar mahlies, we hebben Jawad nog. Ik geef hem een knipoog en spoor Amin om te gaan rijden, ik had er wel zin in, het zou een geweldige avond worden..*   


Voor echte beelden klik op de volgende link.. :hihi: 
Ze beginnen rustig en daarna gaan ze los...





Damn! Wat mis ik Marokko en de bruiloften daar! :Smilie: 


*Tot snel maar weer...

Fa*

----------


## pipomaroc

he faatjeeeeeeeeee !!

wielieeeeeee ben echt een grote van van je !!!!!

[ reageer niet altijd , ma lees wel alles srry !!]

ga gauw verder meid 

ps je presteert het gewoon om bijna een jonge man te laten huilen !!!!
van emotie !!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door pipomaroc_ 
> *he faatjeeeeeeeeee !!
> 
> wielieeeeeee ben echt een grote van van je !!!!!
> 
> [ reageer niet altijd , ma lees wel alles srry !!]
> 
> ga gauw verder meid 
> 
> ...


*Ik ben boos op jou

Waar was je nou! Ik begon je te missen, zowel hier als op marokko.nl  

En toen je niet reageerde op pm heb ik besloten boos op jou te worden...

Duszz dat...!

(maar stiekem ben ik blij dat je er weer bent, en je reactie is geweldig..)

Faat*

----------


## lamiae83

Hoi Fatiha, j averhaal is echt geweldig als ik het verhaal lees krijg ik echt een brok in mijn keel, je bent echt fantastisch meid. 

Ik hoop gauw op een vervolg

----------


## Hasoena

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatje

Het eerst wat ik ga doen sinds ik nu terug op het net zit, is TUURLIJK jouw vervolgjes lezen.....

Wajauw super Goed!!!!! kijk uit naar de vervolgjes...  :haha:

----------


## pipomaroc

faaaatjeeeeeeeeeeeeee

nee niet boos zijn aub !!!!

heb je pm niet gelezen omdat ik me ook niet vaak inlog !!!

ik lees altijd eerst jouw verhalen voor ik naar bed ga en heb me meestal geen zin me aan te melden enzo 


ma zal nu heeel beleefd zijn en blijven en zal gaan reageren mocht ik kwijt willen !!

ookal ben je boos op mij , ik kan niet boos zijn op iemand met zo n talent 

pipo

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Walid 

De pitjes die ik in mijn hand had, begonnen op te raken en de feestende menigte zorgde ervoor dat ik ook zin had om er tussen te springen. Toch hield ik me gedeisd en bleef van een afstand naar ze kijken. Ik had opgevangen dat hij hier zou zijn vannacht en nu ik hier naar hem stond te kijken vroeg ik me af wat ik nou eigenlijk van plan was? 

De auto`s van wie de koplichten aan stonden, en in driehoekige vorm naar elkaar toe waren gedraaid zorgde voor een leegte in het midden, wat een grote verlichtte dansvloer vormde waar iedereen uit zijn dak ging. De bruisende zee achter deze grote, eigenlijke, taxistandplaats zorgde voor de nodige sfeer. De muziek werd verzorgd door iemand, maar waar het geluid vandaan kwam dat kon ik zo vanaf deze afstand niet zien. 

De mensen die gewoon langs waren komen lopen voegde zich bij de bruiloftvierende menigte. En eigenlijk kon het niemand wat schelen, er was muziek, een dansvloer en de sfeer hing er. Dat was meer dan genoeg om een geweldige nacht te beleven.

Ik moest eerlijk toegeven dat ze het leuk hadden gedaan, wel vroeg ik me af hoe het er nu met Ouafaa aan toe ging? Zou ze zoals elk andere bruid ook haar henna avond hebben, of sloeg ze dat over want ik kon me herinneren dat ze geen voorstander van henna was, sterker nog ze werd altijd misselijk van de geur.

Ik grinnik even als ik me weer bedenk hoe het altijd ging wanneer mijn moeder haar op feestdagen toch henna in de handen drukte, ze dacht dat het schijn was, dat ze het gewoon niet mooi vond. Volgens mijn moeder was dat nonsens, zij was er zelf gek op, hoe kon Ouafaa er dan misselijk van worden?
Ik lachte haar altijd uit, maar wanneer ik achteraf zag dat ze er echt mee zat smeerde ik het altijd in met een lekker ruikende crme, zodat de geur van de henna verdween.

Ik schudde zuchtend met mijn hoofd en gooi de overgebleven restjes van de pitjes weg. Vervolgens stap ik van de reusachtige rots af, en zoek langzaam een weg naar beneden, tot ik me weer op de weg bevond. 
Met mijn handen in mijn zakken richt ik me weer op de menigte.

De bruidegom bevond zich er middenin, hij lachte uitbundig en gelukzalig. Eigenlijk moest ik toegeven dat ik hem wel mocht. De belangrijkste reden hiervoor was dat hij Ouafaa met respect behandelde, hij was goed voor haar. En ik was ervan overtuigd dat hij goed voor haar zou blijven. Toch weerhield iets me ervan om naar hem toe te gaan en me voor te stellen als de broer van zijn aanstaande vrouw, ook Ouafaa zelf durfde ik nog niet onder ogen te komen. Ze is gelukkig, hetgeen wat ik nu zeker wist.. Daarom was dit niet het juiste moment om weer in haar leven te verschijnen.

Ik vertrok weer richting het Hotel, dat werd vroeg slapen vandaag



Redouan 

De volgende morgen 

Met dichtgeknepen ogen keek ik mijn tante, de zus van mijn moeder aan.
Is er echt geen koffie? Ze schudde met haar hoofd. 
Ik kan wel voor je maken, maar dan moet je wel even wachten. Het ontbijt was namelijk twee uur geleden al.. Ik lachte schamper.
Ja, en als ik wist dat Ouafaa er ook zou zijn dan was ik wel opgestaan.. Ze schonk me een glimlach en keek me nog afwachtend aan.
Nee echt niet, laat maar. Ik ga wel buiten een kop koffie halen. Ze knikte bevestigend en maakte zich weer uit de voeten.

Zuchtend en met mijn handen in mijn haar keek ik om me heen, het was echt een chaos, en even vroeg ik me af waarom er altijd zo dramatisch werd gedaan. Hoofdschuddend verliet ik de ruimte, de trap op naar mijn slaapkamer, en onderweg kwam ik mijn nichten tegen die me verschrikt aankeken en naar boven schreeuwde dat ik op de trap liep. Vreemd had ik haar aangestaard, toen ik me weer besefte dat ze Ouafaa voor me verborgen hielde.
Oeff, jullie doen echt overdreven. Ik zie haar toch straks in de auto, onderweg naar de zaal enzo, dus waarom doen jullie zo dramatisch? Vroeg ik me serieus af. Salma en Samya die de trap af liepen lachten naar me, en omhelzen me stevig.
Grote broer van me, we willen Ouafaa nog even voor ons zelf houden, straks mag je haar houden voor de rest van je leven. Met een grote grijns op haar gezicht keek Samya mij aan, en Salma leek daar knikkend in mee te stemmen. Ik verklaarde ze voor gek en vervolgde mijn weg naar de slaapkamer waar ik me aankleedde om buiten een kop koffie te gaan drinken. Buiten was het weer een hele heisa, en de muziek die zo hard aanstond leek de hoofdpijn nog erger te maken. Ik maak me snel uit de voeten, en als blijkt dat er weer iemand weggebracht moet worden ben ik blij dat ik uit huis ben. Eindelijk, koffie tegen de knallende koppijn *  


*Hij is wel kort, maar er staat in elk geval iets.. 
Er is namelijk iets tussen gekomen...


Liefs,
Fa*

----------


## pipomaroc

he faaaaaatjeeeeeeeeeeee

je bent geweldig !!

ik ga het nu lezen hahaha 

en morge weer he 

xje pipo

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door pipomaroc_ 
> *he faaaaaatjeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> je bent geweldig !!
> 
> ik ga het nu lezen hahaha 
> 
> en morge weer he 
> 
> xje pipo*



*Ik doe mijn best... Slaap lekker straks..


Fa*

----------


## Hasoena

Jij bent toch Echt Een Lieverd!!!!!


Kusje, kusje kusje voor je leuke Vervolg....

----------


## pipomaroc

he hasoena 

ze is van mij !!!!!!  :auw:  hahahahhahahaha!!!!


ma vooruit wil haar wel een beetje met je delen  :blowen:

----------


## Hasoena

> _Geplaatst door pipomaroc_ 
> *he hasoena 
> 
> ze is van mij !!!!!!  hahahahhahahaha!!!!
> 
> 
> ma vooruit wil haar wel een beetje met je delen *



Hahaha, 

Nou in ieder geval, ze is een Lieverdje of ze van jou is of van mij of van iemand anders maakt niet uit. Het belangrijkste is dat ze weet dat ze een Lieverdje is  :knipoog:

----------


## pipomaroc

daar heb je ook gelijk in !!

he ma zullen we gaan eisen dat er meer verlogjes moeten komen hahaha !!!

anders gaan wij staken [ faatje dreigt er ook soms mee ]

----------


## Hasoena

> _Geplaatst door pipomaroc_ 
> *daar heb je ook gelijk in !!
> 
> he ma zullen we gaan eisen dat er meer verlogjes moeten komen hahaha !!!
> 
> anders gaan wij staken [ faatje dreigt er ook soms mee ]*



Dat lijkt me nog wel een Leuke Deal.....


Hhahaha, 

Wij willen een vervolg!!!!!

----------


## brother

mensen bezorg faatje geen grijs haar.. je weet toch dat niemand haar kan vervangen..  :moe:  

dank u voor jullie begrip en een fijne dag toegewenst..

----------


## Hasoena

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *mensen bezorg faatje geen grijs haar.. je weet toch dat niemand haar kan vervangen..  
> 
> dank u voor jullie begrip en een fijne dag toegewenst..*


Hahah, Klopt haar Faatje is de Beste!!!!!  :Iluvu:

----------


## Hasoena

> _Geplaatst door Hasoena_ 
> *Hahah, Klopt haar Faatje is de Beste!!!!! *



Hoor en geen haar bedoelde ikke  :blij:

----------


## pipomaroc

faaaaaaaaaaaattjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


waar blijf je vandaag ????

wil zo gaan slapen dus............................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ........................................  :potver:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door pipomaroc_ 
> *faaaaaaaaaaaattjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> waar blijf je vandaag ????
> 
> wil zo gaan slapen dus............................................... .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ........................................ *



*Sorry schat...

Had het gister een beetje druk, en vandaag ook Superdruk..
Ik was wel een vervolgje begonnen te tikken, dus ik hoop dat ik hem vanavond kan posten...

Nogmaals sorry Pipo... En Hasoena jij bedankt voor je reacties,..

Faat*

----------


## Jihanetje

:Iluvu:

----------


## pipomaroc

is goed faatje 

doe maar rustig aan , als je maar je normale niveau steeds haald vind ik 1 of 2 dagen niet erg !!!

succes  :boer:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

Salma, ik stik bijna.. Ze schudt nonchalant met haar hoofd.
Je hebt je stropdas niet goed gedaan, laat me nou even. Ik zucht en verstevig mijn greep om het boeket dat ik in mijn handen had.
En hou op met zuchten, je irriteert me. Nogmaals zucht ik en kijk haar uitdagend aan waarop ze gek genoeg weer met haar hoofd schudt.
Het is maar dat je de bruidegom bent, en je dus zenuwachtig bent.. Ik haal mijn schouders op en kijk op naar Samya die bij me kwam staan.
Al die mensen staan buiten te wachten, je moet echt opschieten hoor! Bovendien wil ik lekker gaan feesten, en Ouafaa is het ook zat om de hele tijd in die kamer te zitten. Ik schenk haar een korte glimlach en kijk haar vervolgens geschrokken aan.
Wat heb jij aan? Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw draaide ze zich weer naar me om.
Hoezo? Wat is jou probleem..? Met grote ogen staar ik haar aan.
Mijn probleem is dat jij er bijna halfnaakt bij loopt.. Ze fronst haar voorhoofd en kijkt Salma aan, waarop ik me ook op Salma richt.
Laat haar Redouan, het is een bruiloft, en zo erg is het niet. Ze ziet er hartstikke mooi uit, net als ik.. Ze grijnst naar me en als ik me dan pas richt op haar jurk worden mijn ogen nog groter. Het was me eerder niet eens opgevallen hoe ze erbij liepen, en ik had ze met mijn domme hoofd ook nog eens gecomplimenteerd.
Mijn vrienden zijn er ook vandaag, al die mannen, jullie zijn een lust voor hun ogen vanavond. Samya grinnikt en haar volgende opmerking had ik kunnen verwachten.
Wij zijn altijd een lust voor de ogen van het andere geslacht, daar moet je onderhand wel gewend aan zijn geraakt. Boos staar ik haar aan.
Samya, ik meen het. Hsoema! Ik ga het tegen pa zeggen, en voor jou ga ik het tegen Oom zeggen. Dreigend staar ik ze aan, maar ze kennen mij inmiddels wel, ze weten dat ik niks zal doen, en dat ik ook wel weet dat mijn woorden ze niks doen. 
Samya liep de trap af, en Salma keurde me nog voor de laatste keer om vervolgens knikkend toestemming te geven dat ik er mee door kan.
Salma, ik praat serieus met jou.. Ze knikt zonder naar me te kijken en haalt nog wat pluisjes van mijn pak. 
Ik ga de rest halen, dan kunnen we eindelijk vertrekken. Heupwiegend loopt ze dan de trap af.
Salma! Jullie worden nog mijn dood.. Jij en Samya, mijn kleine verwende zusje worden echt mijn dood.. Ze draaide zich nog even naar me om en stak haar tong naar me uit, daarna vervolgde ze haar weg de trap af. Ik bijt stevig op mijn tanden en haal een paar keer diep adem.
Ik heb een sigaret nodig En greep al naar mijn zakken, waar ik drastisch begon te zoeken naar het pakje wat ik altijd bij me had.

Ik wordt uit mijn gedachtes gehaald door de kamerdeur die tegenover mij opengaat.
Je zou toch stoppen met roken? Verbaasd kijk ik naar haar op.
Ouafaa.. je bent.. ziet er mooi uit.. Ze glimlacht kort en stapt dan dichter naar me toe. 

Slikkend til ik mijn hand op en strijk over haar wang wanneer ze voor me staat.
Je bent zo mooi Ik slik even en lijk gefascineerd van haar schoonheid. Als ik mijn blik over haar lichaam laat dwalen moet ik even op adem komen. De jurk stond haar prachtig, en het kleedje dat over haar heen was gelegd om de blikken van buitenstaanders te dwarsbomen streek ik langzaam naar achter zodat ik haar dieper in de ogen kon kijken.
Die selhaam mag van mij wel af.. Ze greep naar mijn hand en trok hem weer terug zodat hij haar voorhoofd weer bedekte, maar haar ogen net zichtbaar lieten.
Laat zo.. Ze sloeg haar ogen neer en ik legde automatisch mijn hand onder haar kin om haar gezicht naar me toe te heffen.
Ik heb je gemist Ze slikte en keek me intens aan.
Ik ook.. Mijn mond krult zich tot een glimlach bij het horen van die bevestigende woorden. Ik trek haar gezicht naar me toe waarop het kleedje toch van haar hoofd valt, snel grijp ik ernaar en trek hem weer terug. Ze heeft zich niet bewogen, ze stond verstijfd op haar tenen met haar gezicht omvat door mijn hand, en haar ogen hielden mijn tedere blik vast, terwijl mijn andere hand waarmee ik het boeket nog vasthield, het kleedje steeds verder naar voren bracht.

Ik wilde het kleedje niet loslaten, totdat mijn gezicht ook bijna verborgen lag, bij haar, onder de selhaam. Lachend keek ze me aan, maar het was niet komisch, de spanning was eerder te snijden. Ik wilde haar zoenen, ik wilde haar lippen proeven. Hetgeen wat ik de afgelopen tijd zo heb moeten missen. Ik voel haar warme adem op mijn gezicht en alsof haar mond mijn lippen uitnodigt om zich te verenigen plant ik mijn lippen op die van haar.

De kus lijkt steeds inniger te worden, als we worden gestoord door de groep die de trap op leek te stormen, noodgedwongen laat ik mijn armen zakken en wil de zoen stoppen maar het lijkt me niet te lukken. Ook Ouafaa had haar hand op mijn wang en hongerig liet ze me met haar lippen weten dat ze het niet wilde verbreken. Alsnog trek ik me uiteindelijk terug door een stap achteruit te zetten. Hijgend kijk ik haar aan, en zie hoe ze haar vingers over haar lippen laat gaan. Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer, ik kon het niet aanzien

Tortelduifjes! We kunnen gaan, wij volgen jullie gewoon naar buiten, de jongens begeleiden jullie verder buiten. Zied opschieten, we zijn al te laat.. Slikkend kijk ik weer op naar Salma die ons al commandeerde hoe we moesten gaan staan, ook Samya lijkt de leiding te willen nemen.
Idioot! Die boeket is voor haar bedoeld, geef het haar dan ook.. Verward staar ik haar aan, waar had ze het over? Zuchtend haalt ze de boeket uit mijn handen en drukt hem in de handen van Ouafaa. Zij leek het plezierig te vinden, en Salma was inmiddels bezig met haar selhaam. Ze schonk me nog een warme glimlach, stak haar hand naar me uit die ik meteen aannam en stevig vasthield. Vervolgens ging de selhaam over haar gezicht, en zag ik haar niet meer. Als zij de hele avond aan mijn zijde zou blijven, zou ik een geweldige avond hebben vandaag. Grinnikend loop ik dan de trap af met haar naast me, en de zingende dames achter mij*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Walid 

Ik maakte het me gemakkelijker door op het muurtje te gaan zitten waar ik eerst alleen tegen aan had geleund. En bleef zo van een afstand naar de menigte kijken. Het was druk, en het scheen steeds drukker te worden. Twee mannen, hielden de auto`s in de gaten en zorgde ervoor dat er een nette rij vormde achter de lange en mooi versierde auto waarin het bruidspaar vervoerd zou worden. Ik wachtte geduldig af, maar wanneer het lijkt dat ze naar buiten komt kan ik niet meer zien wat zich voor het huis afspeelt.

Ik besluit nu op het muurtje te gaan staan, en net wanneer ik denk dat ik haar gemist heb loopt ze samen met hem naar buiten. Een glimlach siert meteen mijn gezicht en trots bekijk ik het bruidje waarvoor alle mensen die er nu waren, alles hadden stilgezet. Gewoon om haar te zien, de vrouw van Redouan el Zafari.

Omdat ze bedekt was kon ik haar gezicht niet zien, maar dat vond ik niet eens zo erg, omdat ik al zeker wist dat ze onder het kleedje glimlachte, ze was gelukkig.. Geen twijfel over mogelijk..
Kan je het zien? Geschrokken kijk ik naar beneden en staar mijn vader aan.
Jij ook hier? Hij haalde zijn schouders op en hielp me vervolgens van het muurtje.
Ze ziet er mooi uit, wanneer ga je naar de zaal? Een ogenblik keek hij me aan.
Je laat er geen gras over groeien h? Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
Je kent me.. Hij knikte bevestigend. 
We worden gestoord door een jongeman die naar me roept, als ik me omdraai herken ik Jawad een vriend van Redouan. Ik steek mijn hand naar hem op om hem te groeten, maar hij laat uitbundig weten dat hij wil dat ik meega. Ik schud eerst met mijn hoofd, maar als ik zie dat hij niet makkelijk opgeeft gebaar ik dat ik later wel zou komen. Hij knikt en stapt dan pas een auto in. 

Geniepig staar ik hem na, ik was nu een vriend van hem geworden. Ik leerde hem kennen toen we samen in dezelfde restaurant hadden gegeten van de week.. Hij was alleen binnen gekomen, en ik zat al alleen aan tafel. Dus zorgde ik ervoor dat we elkaar gezelschap konden houden. Het was niet dat ik hem totaal niet kende, ik wist al van tevoren dat hij Redouan kende, maar achteraf kwam ik er pas achter dat hij een goede vriend van Redouan scheen te zijn. Des te beter voor mij. Hij had me veel verteld, onbewust van de persoon die hij eigenlijk tegenover zich had, hij kon onmogelijk weten dat ik de broer van van Ouafaa was, de vrouw van Redouan. De persoon over wie ik nog veel wilde weten. 
Jawad, was een grappenmaker, maar tegelijkertijd ook heel slim. Toch was ik hem te slim af door op een subtiele manier informatie over Redouan en zijn verleden in te winnen. Er speelde zich een glimlach op mijn gezicht, ik deed het voor haar, dus ik deed niks verkeerds.

Ik heb kennis gemaakt met haar schoonvader. Mijn vader haalde me uit mijn gedachtes en verbaasd keek ik op.
Echt waar? Vroeg ik nieuwsgierig, waarop hij knikte.
Ik heb hem aangesproken, en mezelf voorgesteld. We hebben even gepraat en hij schijnt erg blij te zijn met Ouafaa. Gelukkig maar, want ik was even bang dat hij haar wilde terugsturen. Dat laatste doet me raar naar hem opkijken.
Hoezo dat nou weer? Iedereen is gek op Ouafaa, simpelweg omdat ze te lief is voor iedereen. Hij haalde voor de zoveelste keer vandaag zijn schouders op. 
Hij heeft me uitgenodigd voor vanavond, ik heb niets verteld over jou. Ik zuchtte.
Is maar goed ook.. Niemand weet dat ik me in de stad bevind. Hij knikte en keek toen naar de stoet die aanstalten maakte om weg te rijden. 
Ik rij achter ze aan, weet je zeker dat je niet meegaat? Afwachtend staarde hij me aan waarop ik met mijn hoofd schudde. 
Nee.. Nog niet, ga en geniet ervan. Je bent de enige in haar familie die aanwezig zal zijn. Hij knikte en keek me vervolgens onzeker aan.
Kan ik me wel zo vertonen? Ik gaf hem glimlachend een schouderklop.
Papa, ze zal allang blij zijn dat je er bent, dus het maakt niet uit hoe je eruitziet. Wees lief voor haar, ze zal wel genoeg verdriet hebben doordat Mama er niet bij kan zijn op haar trouwdag.. Hij slikte en knikte waarop hij zijn ogen neersloeg. Ik schonk hem nog een laatste glimlach en hij liep toen naar zijn auto. 

Ik bleef geleund tegen het muurtje staan, starend naar het huis dat nu ook Ouafaa`s huis was. Met mijn armen over elkaar liet ik mijn gedachtes weg varen, naar een toekomst met mijn kleine zusje aan mijn zijde, zodat ik haar nog altijd kon beschermen, niet tegen kikkers die haar tenen of vingers konden opeten, maar nu tegen grote en enge mensen die haar geen geluk zouden gunnen. Mensen die haar zelfs nadat ze getrouwd is met de man die haar ook wilde, zelfs dan zouden blijven stoken tussen twee geliefdes. Diep van binnen voelde dit aan als een nieuw begin van een mooie opbloeiende liefde tussen twee mensen, maar tegelijkertijd ook het begin van een strijd waar een lange weg voor te gaan was..

Ik zuchtte diep Ik moest die Samira waar Jawad het over had, eens een bezoekje brengen *

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Alstublieft...

Beetje laat, maar had een drukke weekend...
Pipo, sweet dreams dan maar...

En hasouna en jihanetje bedankt...

Kus,
Faat*

----------


## Disz-Girl

:wow:  voor de zoveelste keer moet ik zeggen dat je het weer prachtig hebt gedaan.

Doe maar rustig aan, we snappen wel dat je het ook druk kan hebben.

En het wachten is zeeeeker de moeite waard.

Go for it, groetjes moi

----------


## Hasoena

Schat, 

1woord PRACHTIG  :duim:  

Kusjes en thanx voor je vervolg en hopelijk tot snel

----------


## pipomaroc

toppieeeeeeeeeeeeeee faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatjeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


ga zo door he  :pimp:

----------


## orka-ogen

waaaauuuw
ik heb lang niet gereageerd k was een tijdje ziek geweest 
nu het hdlh beter gaat was dat het eerst wat ik deed, faatje haar vervolgjes lezen
je doet het nog steeds meid
petje af voor jou

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Dank je wel, Hasouna, disz_girl, en pipo...

Orka_ogen, ook jij bedankt voor je reactie, ben blij dat je er weer bent..
Ik probeer vandaag nog door te gaan, want het begint naar mijn gevoel te langdradig te worden...

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Walid  


Op het moment dat alle auto`s van het terrein wegreden draaide ik me pas om. Op deze donkere maar frisse avond, was het geluid van de golven in de zee hetgeen wat me van binnen rustig maakte. Ik staarde wazig door mijn tranen heen naar het water. 

Ze was zo mooi, en de kleedjes die ze om de zoveel tijd had aangehad hadden haar schoonheid meer naar buiten gebracht. Ik had gemerkt aan de blikken van de gasten dat ze geliefd was, en dat ze zich ook allemaal verbaasde over het schoon dat naast Redouan stond. Ik krijg een glimlach op mijn gezicht, mijn kleine zusje, ze was getrouwd. En hoe gelukkig en blij ik ook voor haar was, diep van binnen deed het me pijn. 

Nadat ik haar had gezien besefte ik me dat het nooit meer zoals vroeger zou zijn. Niet meer Ouafaa en ik die om het geringste kibbelde en mijn moeder die ons uit elkaar probeerde te halen. Mijn vader die altijd voor haar op kwam omdat Ouafaa zijn oogappeltje was. Ik grinnikte en veeg daarna ruw de tranen van mijn wangen 
Het waren tranen van geluk, van blijdschap. En ik wenste haar, mijn kleine zusje alle geluk van de wereld toe.. Als zij gelukkig was, dan was ik dat ook.. 

Waarom laat je me hier helemaal naar toe komen? Verbaasd draai ik me om en sta even te kijken van de vrouw die voor me stond. 
Ehm.. Omdat ik hier vanavond toch in de zaal moest zijn. Ze zucht en doet een paar stappen dichterbij. 
Wat deed jij op zijn bruiloft dan? Ik haalde mijn schouders op. 
Gewoon, ik kende de bruid. Verbaasd draait ze zich naar me om. 
Hoe ken jij haar dan? Ik ontmoette haar ogen en houd haar blik vast. 
Ze is een oud schoolgenootje van me. Ze knikte en keek toen weer naar het water. Ik nam aan dat ze me al op mijn woord geloofde. 
Nou vertel, hoe zit het nou tussen jou en meneer El Zafari? Ze haalde haar schouders op en ik draaide me naar haar toe om haar aan te kunnen kijken. 
Hij is mijn vriend, de persoon die ongeacht de omstandigheden altijd bij me terug zal komen. Ik haalde mijn wenkbrauw op. 
Je bent toch getrouwd? Ze giechelde, een irritante giechel. 
Ewa safi! Wie is haar man nog trouw tegenwoordig, ik houd het toch niet uit bij n vent? Bovendien ging het mij om het geld, en dat weet mijn man ook wel hoor. Alleen Redouan kreeg even geen aandacht van mij en hij trouwt meteen een ander. Ik knikte begrijpelijk en vraag me even af of deze dame wel goed bij haar hoofd was. 
Is hij ook iemand die het niet bij n persoon kan houden? Verward staarde ze me aan. 
Redouan Verduidelijkte ik mijn vraag. 
Ooh.. Nee joh! Hij was vastgeklampt aan mij, nog steeds hoor. Hij is alleen getrouwd om mij daarmee te pijnigen, en eerlijk gezegd doet het me helemaal niks. Wel zielig voor zijn ouders, die ongetwijfeld de hele bruiloft hebben moeten betalen. Ik knikte en bedacht me in hoeverre zij te vertrouwen was. 
Dus jij denkt dat het een schijnhuwelijk is? Ze knikte vol overtuiging. 
Natuurlijk! Vooral zij, ik heb gehoord dat ze hier werd vastgehouden en Redouan haar enige uitweg was om hier weg te komen. Misschien betaald ze hem er wel voor. Wat denk je zelf? Ik haalde me schouders op en probeer haar gezichtsuitdrukking te peilen. Ik had genoeg mensenkennis, maar haar blikken deden me in dit geval twijfelen. Ik wilde haar niet geloven, maar enerzijds had ze zo mijn aandacht getrokken dat ik zou kunnen geloven dat ze de waarheid sprak. 

Ouafaa is niet stom, ze weet wat ze doet. En makkelijk zal ze een vent niet laten gaan. Ze schudde met haar hoofd. 
Nee luister naar me.. Hoe heet je ook alweer? Verbaasd keek ik haar aan, ik had mijn naam nooit genoemd. 
Farid is de naam.. Ga verder.. Ze schonk me een glimlach en ging verder. 
Luister Farid, ik ken Redouan als geen ander, geef me twee weken en ik heb hem weer in mijn macht. Ik wilde hem nu alleen laten genieten van zijn wittebroodsdagen. Daarna is hij weer van mij, en ligt hij binnen no time in scheiding met haar. Ik slik even en kijk in haar overtuigende grote kijkers. 
Wie zegt dat ik hem bij haar weg wil hebben? Zuchtend keek ze me aan. 
Denk je nou echt dat ik geloof dat je slechts een oude vriend van haar bent, ze is je ex-vriendin toch? Dat zie ik aan die ogen van je, natuurlijk wil je hem bij haar weg hebben, je wilt haar voor jezelf, net zoals ik Redouan voor me zelf wil hebben. Nonchalant bleef ze met haar hand in haar zij naar me kijken. 
Je bent gek, ik wil Ouafaa helemaal niet terug. Ik wilde alleen zekerheid dat die gozer bij haar blijft, en haar gelukkig maakt. Ze lachte overdreven en sloeg haar lange haar naar achter. 
Kom op Farid.. Laten we samenwerken? Dan is die scheiding dichterbij dan je denkt. Haar hand had ze sensueel op mijn arm gelegd, en meteen schudde ik hem van me af. 
Ik doe geen zaken met mensen die andere wil kapotmaken voor eigen geluk. Blijf bij ze uit de buurt dame, ze zijn hartstikke gelukkig met elkaar. En mocht ik horen dat je tussen ze in komt staan dan garandeer ik je dat je er niet zonder kleerscheuren vanaf komt. Bij het laatste doe ik dreigend een stap dichterbij. Verbaasd en schijnbaar onder de indruk van mijn vertoning snoof ze en deed een stap achteruit. 
Ik heb je verteld wat je wil weten, kan ik nu gaan? Ze haalde haar neus op. 
Van mij mag je.. Maar haal je niks in je hoofd, ik hou je in de gaten. Ze trok haar wenkbrauw op. 
Ik voel me niet gentimideerd door je zogenaamde dreigingen. Maar maak je geen zorgen, ik zal geen rol spelen bij de breuk van het gelukkige bruidspaar. Ze gaf me een speelse knipoog en draaide zich om. 
Dag Samira, dank je wel voor de informatie.. Ze zwaaide nog zonder zich om te draaien en liep vervolgens het strand af. Zuchtend stak ik mijn handen in mijn zakken en bleef nog een lange tijd naar de golven staren. 

Morgen ging mijn vlucht, dan moest ik hier weg zijn. Ik was klaar hier, Ouafaa is getrouwd en binnenkort zou ik haar in Nederland kunnen opzoeken. InsaAllah*    



*Sweet dreams!

Fa*

----------


## Tangermeisje

Het was weer een geweldig vervolg!

----------


## Hasoena

Shukran.


Je weet ik heb geen woorden niet meer voor je schrijftalent...

----------


## orka-ogen

prachtig

----------


## Disz-Girl

wauw 

ik viel bijna om van mijn stoel. 

fantastisch meid  :knipoog:  

het werkt verslavend, ik meen het.

ik kom hier elke dag kijken of er een volgend stukje is, ook al weet ik dat je hier niet lke dag een stukje neertypt. Ik moet je zeggen, dit is het enige verhaaltje dat me heeft overtuigt om het te bljven lezen.

Ga zo verder zoet,  :petaf:  

dikke groeten moi

----------


## samiatje16

chokran lieverd,,, je verlogjes waren weer pragtich
mijn complimenten  :petaf:  
En neeen je verhaal wordt niet te langdradig je moet echt doorgaan en niet afhaken. 

IK zie dat je onlinnen bent,,, Pleas n vervolgje 
Pleas, Pleas, Pleas,,,,,,,,,,,

xxxx samia

----------


## pipomaroc

lekker hoor faaatje 

goed bezig !!

morge weer vervolgje nie3 ????


xje pipo

----------


## moemoe

hey choekeloew!

Het is al een tijdje dat ik niet heb gereageerd, maar wees gerust.. ik heb alle vervolgjes zitten lezen!! Met geneuten en deugden  :Smilie:  
Pff ik krijg hier echt niet genoeg van hoor.. INshaAllah gauw meer?

Groettiez en merciekes eh..
moemoeke

----------


## pipomaroc

ewaaaaaaaaaa faaaaaattjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!



heb bewust een paar dagen niet gekeken om dan alles in een keer te lezen ma er staat nog niets !!!!!

hoop ma dat je gauw verder gaat 


xje pipo

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Dag schatjes...

Sorry dat het zo lang moet duren maar heb echt een drukke periode achter de rug..
Ik heb de afgelopen dagen vaak genoeg geprobeerd te tikken maar op de n of andere manier lukte het me steeds niet.. Of ik was niet tevreden met het stuk dat ik met moeite uit me vingers kreeg of ik staarde gewoon naar een witte Word-document.

Hoe dan ook, bedank ik jullie voor de lieve en complimentvolle reacties...
Vandaag doe ik weer me best...

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Ouafaa 

Denk je dat hij morgen komt? Redouan keek naar me op en knikte overtuigend.
Natuurlijk. Hij was er toch ook vandaag, en bovendien heeft hij een afspraak staan met mijn vader. Dus hij komt morgen vast en zeker. Hij schonk me een glimlach, en raar genoeg leek ik gerustgesteld. 
Moe en uitgeput ga ik op het bed zitten, naast Redouan die zijn stropdas los had, en nu met zijn schoenen bezig was. 
Redouan.. Zuchtend draaide ik me naar hem om.
Ja.. Zei hij zonder op te kijken.
Heb je het leuk gehad? Hij knikte zonder me aan te kijken.
Ik heb geweldige dagen gehad, en blij ben ik dat je naast me stond vandaag, en de rest van ons leven insaAllah Ik glimlach verlegen en voel hoe ik begin te blozen.
InsaAllah Antwoord ik en sta dan op om naar de badkamer te lopen. 

Uit de jurk weet ik me makkelijk te halen, maar de speldjes in mijn haar lijken hun eigen wil te hebben. Ik doe mijn slaapjurkje aan en wikkel me snel in me badjas om de make-up van me gezicht te halen.
Moet ik je helpen? Ik draai me naar hem om.
Als je wil Hij loopt op me af en gaat achter me staan. 
Hou je maar bezig met wat je op je gezicht hebt dan doe ik dit wel. Ik knik zwijgzaam en probeer in de spiegel de aandacht op me gezicht te houden, maar zijn postuur die boven me uitsteekt in de spiegel leek me aandacht elke keer weer te trekken.
Ik begrijp echt niet waarom jullie vrouwen dit jullie jezelf aandoen? Ik lach om zijn opmerking.
Wat denk je zelf? Mijn haar blijft niet uit zichzelf in vorm de hele avond. Hij schudde zuchtend zijn hoofd en haalt de zoveelste speld uit mijn haar.

Mijn gedachtes dwalen af naar eerder vandaag. De zaal waar het feest zich bevond was adembenemend mooi. En de stoet die ons er naar toe vergezelde, hield de gezellige sfeer de hele avond gaande. Ik heb van de gezelligheid en gasten genoten. Redouan, die de hele avond bij me was zorgde ervoor dat ik me op me gemak voelde. Hij complimenteerde me wanneer het kon waardoor ik me steeds zelfverzekerder voelde. Het gemis naar Walid en mijn ouders knaagde aan me, maar toen Redouan op een zekere moment vertelde dat mijn vader wel aanwezig was kon mijn geluk niet op. De glimlach die ik al op me gezicht had, verbreedde zich alleen maar meer. 

De feestende menigte bestond grotendeels uit familieleden van Redouan, die me allemaal van harte welkom heette in de familie. Dankzij hen was de bruiloft van mij en Redouan het sprookjesbruiloft waar ik altijd van had gedroomd. Zij hadden allemaal geholpen met het slagen van het begin van onze huwelijk, en blij ben ik dat ik ze vanaf nu mijn schoonfamilie mag noemen

Okeej, je haar is bevrijd Verder nog iets? Ik schudde met mijn hoofd, en draaide me vervolgens naar hem om.
Dank je wel.. Ik schonk hem een snelle glimlach waarna hij zijn handen op mijn schouders liet rusten.
Je bent veel mooier zonder al die zooi op je gezicht.. Ik trok mijn wenkbrauw op.
Dat lieg je Zei ik, en hij grinnikte daarop. Zijn duim streek langs mijn wang naar mijn lip.
Ben je niet moe? Ik knikte op zijn vraag.
Jawel, en daarom ga ik nu ook slapen.. Onverwachts draai ik me om en loop de badkamer uit richting de slaapkamer. 

Ik haal de dekens van het bed, gooi mijn badjas uit en stap in bed. Als ik zeker weet dat ik goed lig, sluit ik zuchtend mijn ogen.
Wil je nu gewoon heel normaal gaan slapen? Ik open mijn ogen en kijk hem vragend aan.
Wat was jij van plan dan? Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
Dansen Grinnikend keek ik hem daarop aan. Vervolgens merkte ik pas zijn brede postuur op. Hij had alleen een hemd en een short aan, en slikkend staarde ik hem daarop aan.
Kan je het zien? Ik knikte zonder er enige acht op te slaan. Hij trok wantrouwig zijn wenkbrauw op toen ik uit bed stapte en naar hem toeliep.
Wat ben je van plan? Ik lachte naar hem en pakte zijn handen op.
Je wilde toch dansen? Hij grinnikte en verstevigde zijn greep op mijn ene hand en zijn andere hand legde hij op mijn middel om me dichter tegen zich aan te trekken. 
Alleen als we de salsa gaan dansen? Ik schoot in de lach waarop hij me geniepig aankeek. Ik hield me daarop stil en laat me door hem leiden.

Als twee gekken staan we in de slaapkamer, met slaapkledij aan te dansen zonder muziek aan. Het zorgt voor hilarische momenten, en ik die de salsa absoluut niet kan dansen, doet wel stoer zijn voetstappen na.
Niet zo schoonheid, je moet hier naartoe stappen. Lachend laat ik me dan in zijn armen vallen. 

Hij legt zijn armen strak om me heen, en we staan even in een innige omhelzing. Vervolgens kijk ik naar hem op, om zijn blik in de mijne vast te houden. Als hij dichterbij komt bereid ik me voor op een kus, en wanneer zijn lippen de mijne beroeren moet ik even naar adem happen. Mijn tong zoekt zich een weg naar de zijne en wanneer hij zijn handen stevig op mijn middel heeft spring ik op, om mijn benen om zijn lichaam te sluiten. De kus wordt inniger en wanneer ik voel hij me langzaam op bed neervlijt lijkt het alsof ik in een geheel andere dimensie ben. Ik heb mezelf niet meer in de hand, en kan dus ook niet meer helder nadenken. Zijn liefkozingen is het enige wat mij nu bezig houdt, ik wilde hem. Ik wilde Redouan helemaal *  



*Verwacht verder geen details...

Groetjes,
Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

:Iluvu:  


Heb je gemist Lieverd!!!

Moooooooooooi, mooier had ik het me niet kunne voorstellen  :knipoog:

----------


## brother

I wanna get married..  :argwaan:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
De volgende morgen.. 

Redouan 

Zachtjes sloot ik de kamerdeur achter me dicht, en wandelde de trappen af. De stilte in het huis was ondenkbaar gezien het huis de afgelopen dagen meer drukte had gekend dan ooit. In de woonkamer beneden was ook niemand te bekennen, dus besloot ik maar buiten te gaan ontbijten.
Terwijl ik de garage via het huis binnen liep besefte ik me dat de afgelopen nacht zoveel voor me had betekend dat ik het nooit zal vergeten. Sterker nog, ik had het benoemd als de mooiste nacht in mijn leven. 
De momenten dat we n waren, het gevoel, het verlangen, de intense blik in haar ogen, haar lichaam, mijn liefkozingen aan haar, alles deed me in de zevende hemel belanden. Deze nacht, zouden wij allebei koesteren in ons hart, alsof we dachten dat we dit gevoel nooit meer zouden kunnen evenaren.

Terwijl ik de garage deur opende, hoorde ik haar woorden door mijn hoofd galmen.
Redouan, ik hou van je, ik hou echt van je..  Zuchtend liep ik naar de auto, en stapte in.
Haar woorden hadden me geraakt, ze hadden een stempel achter gelaten, zoals niemand dat ooit heeft kunnen doen. En ik had haar met dezelfde woorden zo graag willen antwoorden maar iets had me tegen gehouden. Ik start de auto, en rijd de garage uit. Als ik hem buiten weer stil zet, stap ik weer uit om de garage dicht te doen.

Ik hoopte dat ze het me niet kwalijk had genomen, en ergens dacht ik dat ze het waarschijnlijk niet eens had gemerkt. Ik had haar een momentlang aangestaard, maar door haar gesloten ogen had ze mij aan het twijfelen gebracht. Hierdoor dacht ik dat ze het misschien onbewust had gezegd waardoor ze blijkbaar ook niet had verwacht dat ik het zou zeggen.
Ik zuchtte en stapte mijn auto weer in om weg te rijden. Ik probeerde me ergens anders op te richten, maar dat leek geen makkelijke opgave te zijn.

Waar maakte ik me nou eigenlijk druk om? Ik had de woorden zo vaak aan Samira toegefluisterd, alhoewel zij ze nooit, tenzij met moeite terug antwoordde. 

Samira, ik hou van je.. Ze wendde haar gezicht van me af.
Wat is `houden van` Redouan? Zuchtend staarde ik haar aan. Ik had ook geen ander antwoord van haar verwacht.
Waarom doe je zo moeilijk? Het zijn maar woorden.. Ze zuchtte, ze werd altijd moe van dit onderwerp.
Laten we het over iets anders hebben. Ik heb een leuk jurkje zien hangen bij de Zara, maar hij was wel duur. Zullen we hem straks gaan halen? Met een pruillip keek ze me aan. Maar ik gaf niet op zoals ik dat altijd wel deed.
Samira, ik vroeg je wat. Waarom doe je zo moeilijk? Ze gooide haar handen in de lucht.
Weer dezelfde discussie, wat overigens nergens op slaat? Haar lange krullen danste met haar schuddende hoofd mee.
`Houden van` is een onbetrouwbare emotie Redouan, daarom zeg je rare dingen. Ik ga niet zeggen dat ik van je hou, omdat ik mijn emoties in de hand wil blijven hebben. Verbaasd had ik mijn wenkbrauw opgetrokken. Maar haar zielige gezichtje, en de vinger waarmee ze een lok haar, zenuwachtig krulde deed me weer smelten.
Het is al goed. Gaan we dat jurkje nog halen? Haar gezicht klaarde op, en ze sprong op om me al voor te lopen naar de auto.
Het maakte niet uit, zolang ik maar van haar hield.. toch? 


Ik richtte me maar weer op het verkeer. Dat was toen, en Samira is Ouafaa niet. Ik hou ook van Ouafaa, misschien zelfs meer dan dat ik ooit van Samira heb gehouden. Die laatste gedachte beangstigde me, want als ik meer van Ouafaa hield dan van Samira, waartoe zou ik dan in staat zijn als het om Ouafaa ging? Wat zou ik al niet voor haar overhebben als ik Samira bijna alles gaf wat haar hartje begeerde? Ik had zelfs geaccepteerd dat ik niet de enige man was in haar leven. Hoe zou het voor mij zijn als mijn vrouw meer van me zou vragen dan Samira al had gedaan? Zou ik dat aankunnen? Zou ik het accepteren zoals ik dat bij Samira had gedaan?

Nee! Ik schudde hevig met mijn hoofd en besef me dat ik sterk in me schoenen moet blijven staan. `Houden van` was inderdaad een onbetrouwbare emotie, en als ik dat in de hand zou kunnen houden, dan zou geen enkele vrouw over me heen kunnen lopen, zelfs Ouafaa niet

Zuchtend parkeer ik mijn auto, stap uit, en loop naar de bloemist die ik eerder vanmorgen aan de telefoon had gehad. Ik groette de man door hem de hand te schudde en hij overhandigde me vervolgens de bos bloemen. Dankbaar knikte ik naar hem, en drukte hem het geld in zijn hand.
Hoe gaat het met je vader? Vroeg hij, zoals hij dat altijd deed.
Hamdullilah, hoe gaat het met u? Hij knikte hoestend.
Hamdullilah, hetzelfde als altijd. Doe je vader de hartelijke groeten, en bedank hem voor gister. Ik knikte en gaf hem een knipoog.
Choukran, El Hadj. Tot snel insaAllah. Ik nam verder afscheid, en verliet het terrein terug naar mijn auto. 

Snel vervolgde ik mijn weg naar een caf net buiten de stad. Voor mijn familie stond die bekend als de plek om te eten, en of een gezellig feestje te houden. 
De bloemen liet ik achter in de auto, en ik liep naar binnen om in alle stilte te kunnen genieten van mijn ontbijt. 

Als ik na een paar minuten opkijk valt me haar gedaante op bij de ingang. Grijnzend stapte ze op me af, en ik haal een paar keer diep adem om me voor te bereiden op haar woorden.
Wat een toeval zeg! Ik glimlachte kort en richtte me weer op de krant, en mijn kop koffie waar ik van nipte. 
Ik zag je auto staan, en kon het niet laten even naar binnen te lopen om je te groeten. Mooie bos bloemen trouwens in je auto, voor wie zijn ze? Ze plofte neer op de stoel tegenover me.
Samira, wat wil je? Quasi beledigd keek ze me aan.
Nou nou, wat een ochtendhumeur, met het verkeerde been uit bed gestapt? Ik zuchtte en leg mijn kop koffie neer.
Als je het niet erg vind wil ik in alle rust verder ontbijten, en voor jou informatie, die bos bloemen zijn in elk geval niet voor jou. Strak keek ik haar aan.
Ik moet je wat vertellen.. Haar blik stond opeens serieus, maar zoals ik haar kende was dit weer n van haar acteerprestaties. Als ze mijn aandacht niet gewoon kon krijgen, dan deed ze het op een andere manier.

Redouan, je vrouw bedriegt je. Vreemd kijk ik haar aan. Dacht ze nou echt dat ik haar zou geloven?
Ja sorry, ik kan het niet langer voor je verbergen. Maar ik heb hem gesproken, ik heb zelfs een opname gemaakt van ons gesprek als je me niet gelooft. Hij heet Farid, ik kan het je bewijzen. Ik zuchtte vermoeid.
Samira, hou op met die spelletjes, ik heb hier geen behoefte aan. Bovendien ben jij wel de laatste die ik zal geloven, aangezien je haar ten eerste niet kent, en ten tweede doe je er alles aan om mij weer terug te krijgen. Haar blik verstarde, en even dacht ik dat ze het uit zou schreeuwen. In plaats daarvan stond ze op, en zag ik hoe ze zichzelf kalm probeerde te houden.
Okeej, wat jij wilt. Maar je weet me te vinden als je toch genteresseerd bent in de opname. Dag Redouan. Ik knikte kort en ze liep weer naar de uitgang. Schuddend met mijn hoofd, stond ik ook op en betaalde om weer terug naar huis te rijden. Ze zouden zich waarschijnlijk afvragen waar ik was


 *  


*En daar staat die weer... Choukran voor de reacties...

En Brother? Moet ik een vrouw voor je zoeken?
Genoeg dames, die zich kunnen aanmelden als potentile kandidaten...

InsaAllah snel meer..

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

Super Lieverd,



ik wacht, ik wacht op het vervolgje....


Boesa

----------


## brother

er verhult een talent in die vingers van jou, maar ik denk dat je het nog steeds niet beseft.. damn, kon ik maar je handjes voor n dag lenen..

nou, je weet goed genoeg dat ik jouw verzoek niet kan weigeren.. bring it on!!.. (begin met de dames die jouw verhaal lezen..  :hihi:  )

----------


## orka-ogen

prachtig faatje,
fanatastisch
we hebben een tijdje moeten wachten op je vervolg maar voor jou is dat de moeite waard.
want eens je een vervolgje erop hebt geplaatst ben je al dat wachten vergeten en hunker je naar nog meer.....

ik hoef jou niet meer te zeggen dat je een uitstekend schrijfster bent want dat weet je al h

----------


## speedygirl

salam meid,
ik wil je zeggen dat ik je verhaal uitstekend vind. Je hebt overduidelijk talent  :student:  en hopelijk doe je er wat mee want je kan alles zo goed beschrijven met de juiste woorden aslof het lijkt dat ik er echt ben :knipoog: 

doe zo verder, ik kijk al uit naar je vervolg dat er hopelijk snel zal komen,  :duim:  

greetz,
fi amani illah,
SP

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Orka_ogen, choukran voor je lieve reactie..
Speedygirl, ook jij bedankt voor je complimenterende woorden..

Zijn bovenstaande dames nog vrijgezel? Zo ja, Brother is hopeloos op zoek naar een vrouw.. Hij is heel vrijgevig heb ik meegekregen, hij wilde zelfs een bruiloft in Dubai geven.. 

Hasouna? Iets voor jou misschien...?

Geef hem een kans dames, hierbij open ik de jacht naar een dame voor Brother...

Misschien als iemand zich kan aanmelden als kandidaat dat ik jullie zal belonen met hele lange vervolgen...:kus:

Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

hahahah,


nou, nou Een reisje naar Dubai, lijkt me heeeeeeeel leuk, Nodig me uit voor de trouw ,-)  :blij:

----------


## speedygirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Orka_ogen, choukran voor je lieve reactie..
> Speedygirl, ook jij bedankt voor je complimenterende woorden..
> 
> Zijn bovenstaande dames nog vrijgezel? Zo ja, Brother is hopeloos op zoek naar een vrouw.. Hij is heel vrijgevig heb ik meegekregen, hij wilde zelfs een bruiloft in Dubai geven.. 
> 
> Hasouna? Iets voor jou misschien...?
> 
> Geef hem een kans dames, hierbij open ik de jacht naar een dame voor Brother...
> ...


Misschien kan meneertje wat info geven over zichzelf dat we opz'n minst weten waarmee we te maken hebben  :grote grijns:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Oehhh kijk eens aan brother..
Deze dames zijn wel geinteresseerd..

Eentje weliswaar meer geinteresseerd in de reis naar Dubai, maar toch...
Jallah, vertel wat over jezelf zied, dan zorg ik er alvast voor dat er een vervolg voor straks klaar staat...

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## speedygirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Oehhh kijk eens aan brother..
> Deze dames zijn wel geinteresseerd..
> 
> Eentje weliswaar meer geinteresseerd in de reis naar Dubai, maar toch...
> Jallah, vertel wat over jezelf zied, dan zorg ik er alvast voor dat er een vervolg voor straks klaar staat...
> 
> Dikke zoen!
> Faat*


Yallah waar blijft dat vervolgje...w8 er al den hele tijd op  :melig2:  

 :boeps:

----------


## lubna

euh brother waar blijft de info? en faatje waar blijft het vervolg? je verhaaltje is gewoon toppie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe snel verder....

----------


## speedygirl

> _Geplaatst door lubna_ 
> *euh brother waar blijft de info? en faatje waar blijft het vervolg? je verhaaltje is gewoon toppie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! doe snel verder....*


zo te zien kom jij ook uit Belgium  :slik!:

----------


## lubna

yep en jij precies ook e

----------


## speedygirl

yep, vlaams-brabant en gij?  :grote grijns:

----------


## lubna

oost vlaanderen de dooie kanten van belgie e ken je dat

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*


Als ik de deur heb geopend loop ik met de bos bloemen de trap op. Wanneer ik bijna bij de grote woonkamer ben, probeer ik geluidloos langs te lopen om de volgende treden op te lopen zodat ik naar de volgende verdieping kan lopen. Maar de vreugdekreten die niet snel daarna te horen zijn verraden mijn binnenkomst. Boos kijk ik Samya aan die al snel naast me staat en haar arm om mijn schouder legt.
Ewa grote broer van me, waar was jij? En voor wie zijn die mooie bloemen? Grinnikend kijkt ze me aan om me vervolgens in de wang te knijpen.
Mijn lieve broer toch, zijn die mooie bloemen voor mij? Had je nou echt niet hoeven doen.. Maar echt top van je, toch had je het echt niet hoeven doen. Ze nam ze al van me over, en nep acteerde ze hoe lief ze het vond.
Geef hier kleine! Ga Anis lastigvallen ofzo, waarom ben jij eigenlijk zo vroeg wakker? Is toch niks voor jou.. Ze gaf me de bloemen weer aan en haalde haar schouders op.
Je weet hoe het gaat in dit huis, eentje wakker, dan moet het hele huis wakker worden. Zuchtend schudde ze met haar hoofd.
Maar goed, Ouafaa is al wakker, we hebben ontbijt voor jullie klaar gemaakt, neem je het even mee naar boven? Ik knikte verbaasd.
Ik wist niet dat jullie ontbijt zouden klaarmaken? Ze liep me lachend vooruit.
Jij weet wel meer niet, let wel dat ze een bruidje is en dus verwend dient te worden. Wanneer gaan jullie eigenlijk haar vriendinnen naar het vliegveld brengen? Ze draaide zich met vragende ogen naar me om. De dienblad vol verse producten probeerde ze nog snel bij te vullen met warme melk.
Ik denk vanmiddag. Maar vanavond zijn we ook weg.. Deelde ik haar mee, waarop ze me met opgetrokken wenkbrauw aankeek.
En waar zijn jullie van plan heen te gaan? Lachend staarde ik haar aan.
Niet al te nieuwsgierig zusje, dank je wel voor het ontbijt en wees eens zo lief me straks een vaas met water te brengen. Ze knikte vaag en wuifde het weg.

Snel liep ik weer de trappen op naar mijn vrouwtje. Uit het niets moet ik weer aan Samira denken. Ik kon niet ontkennen dat ik nieuwsgierig was naar de opname die ze voor me scheen te hebben. Toch was het alsof ik zo Ouafaa wantrouwde.. 
Bij de deur aangekomen schudde ik die gedachte van me af en zette een grijns op me gezicht waarna ik naar binnen loop. Op het bed zat ze rechtop, terwijl ze druk bezig was met het aanbrengen van de mascara op haar wimpers.
Dag vrouwtje van me.. Ze keek op van de kleine spiegel die ze in haar handen had.
Dag mannetje van me Antwoordde ze met een grote glimlach. 
Hoe gaat het met je? Heb je lekker geslapen? Ze knikte kort waarna ze zich weer richtte op haar weerspiegeling.
Jawel, hamdullilah. Heb jij ook lekker geslapen? Ik knikte en mompelde een bevestiging op haar vraag. De dienblad plaatste ik op een tafel in de hoek, en met de bos bloemen loop ik dan op haar af.
Ik was even naar buiten, en heb een kop koffie gehad, toch wil ik nog uitgebreid met jou ontbijten. Ze keek verbaasd naar me op, en haar ogen werden groter bij het zien van de bloemen die ze schijnbaar eerder niet had opgemerkt.

Ik plantte een zachte kus op haar voorhoofd.
Deze zijn voor jou.. Slikkend staarde ze naar de kleurrijke bloemen, en legde snel het spiegeltje en de mascara naast zich op het bed.
Ooh wat mooi.. Dank je wel.. Ze nam ze aan, en keek me vervolgens aan.
Echt lief van je Redouan.. Ik schonk haar een glimlach en bukte om een kus op haar wang te plaatsen. 
Haar hand tilde ze op om over mijn wang te strijken. Haar blik sprak boekdelen, woorden waren overbodig. 
Had ik je al bedankt voor de geweldige nacht? Ze lachte behoedzaam en ik merkte hoe de blosjes op haar wangen verschenen, waarop mijn mondhoeken zich krulde tot een geniepige glimlach.
Je bent mooi.. en ik heb je gemist.. Fluisterde ik haar toe. Haar ogen sloeg ze neer en ik plaatste mijn hand onder haar kin om haar naar me op te laten kijken. Vervolgens kwam ik dichterbij, en zodat ze niks meer hoefde te zeggen kuste ik haar. 

Vol overgave kuste ze me terug, en als ik haar handen door mijn haar voel woelen heb ik de neiging haar naar achter te duwen, en haar weer de mijne te maken. De gedachte aan Samya die elk moment naar binnen kon lopen deed me toch terug krabbelen. 
Ouafaa.. Zeg ik, nog half hangend aan haar lippen. Ik omvat haar gezicht met mijn handen, en hou haar blik vast.
Schat, me zusje loopt zo naar binnen. Bovendien zul je wel honger hebben.. Ze knikte beschaamd en ik streek nog met mijn vinger over haar zachte lippen.
Daarna stond ik rechtop en trok haar van het bed om haar naar de tafel te begeleiden.
Neem plaats schoonheid, dan schenk ik koffie voor je in.. Ze lachte kort, en ik zag hoe ze een gaap probeerde te onderdrukken.
Het blijft een tijdje stil, en terwijl ik haar bekijk, geniet ik van mijn glas thee. Ze lijkt het niet in de gaten te hebben, en kijkt dus ook niet naar me op. 

We worden niet veel later gestoord door Salma die zingend de kamer in komt lopen.
Newlyweds hadden gevraagd voor een vaas met water, betekent dit dat jij, Redouan, bloemen hebt gekregen van onze bruidje? Ze grijnsde naar me, en ik stak me tong naar haar uit. Ik hoorde hoe Ouafaa in de lach schoot. 
Dank je wel Salma, je kunt weer gaan. Ze gunde me geen blik maar richtte zich vervolgens op Ouafaa door naar haar toe te komen lopen.
Heb je nog wat nodig? Je ziet er mooi uit trouwens.. Terwijl ze Ouafaa complimenteerde pakte ze een tros druiven van tafel.
Dank je wel Salma, en nee ik heb niks nodig. Redouan en ik moeten eigenlijk al gaan. Antwoordde ze. Ondertussen wordt er aan mij geen aandacht meer geschonken.
Ja dat klopt, want Naila en Ouacima die zitten al beneden op jullie te wachten. Hun vlucht gaat zo.. Vertelt Salma met een mond vol.

Ouafaa staat op en verdwijnt in de badkamer, Salma roept nog wat pestende woorden naar me toe en verdwijnt vervolgens de kamer uit. Ik pak de bloemen van het bed en stop ze in de vaas, die ik op het nachtkastje naast het bed plaats. 

Als we niet veel later samen de slaapkamer verlaten, kan schijnbaar de rest van het huis het niet laten om ons weer in de schijnwerpers te zetten. Lachend loop ik het huis uit, met Naila, Ouacima, en natuurlijk Ouafaa achter me aan. 
Hebben jullie alle spullen in de auto gedaan? Vraag ik Naila en Ouacima, die vervolgens bevestigend naar me knikken. Ze stappen achterin de auto, en ik open de deur voor Ouafaa, die met haar te lange witte kledingdracht moeite heeft met instappen. Ik schiet haar natuurlijk te hulp, en als ze goed zit sluit ik de deur achter haar om naar mijn kant van de auto te lopen. De nieuwsgierige blikken in de buurt ontgaan me niet. Dat was natuurlijk iets typisch Marokkaans, een pas getrouwd stelletje gaan bespioneren, alsof we zo interessant waren.
Zuchtend stap ik in de auto en rij weg.

De hele rit naar het vliegveld praten de dames uitgebreid over de bruiloft, en over het feit dat Ouafaa binnen een maand ook terug in Nederland is. Het meeste gaat langs me heen, omdat ik of aan de telefoon ben voor zaken, of gewoon in mijn eigen gedachtes verzonken ben, luisterend naar Sellem Riffi, die ik op een zachte volume had aangezet. Ouafaa probeerde me er meerdere keren bij te betrekken, maar door mijn korte antwoorden de hele tijd, stopte ze niet snel later dan ook met moeite doen. 
Als we uiteindelijk aan komen, gaat alles nogal snel. De dames moeten zich haasten voor hun vlucht en ik heb een belangrijk telefoontje die ik niet kan onderbreken, dus ik loop de hysterische dames alleen maar achterna met mijn telefoon aan mijn oor, en een koffer van Naila in mijn andere hand.

Wanneer ze uiteindelijk snel afscheid aan het nemen zijn, heb ik net het gesprek beindigd, als Amin me een seconde later weer opbelt. En met hem half aan mijn oor neem ik kort afscheid van de dames, om verderop verder te gaan met mijn telefoongesprek en om Ouafaa de kans te geven een laatste groet te doen.
Amin, ik kom straks naar je toe. Dan wil ik de berekeningen ook zien. Vertel ik hem op dringende toon, we hadden het al te lang moeten uitstellen.
Ja, ik ga er meteen achteraan. En de financin voor het weeshuis? Ik vroeg me even af waar hij het over had, en dan wordt mijn aandacht getrokken door Ouafaa`s woorden.
Beloof je me Farid de groeten te doen, zeg hem dat ik hem niet ben vergeten en dat ik hem het eerst zal bezoeken als ik terug ben. Naila bevestigde haar verzoek en slikkend staar ik Ouafaa aan, die het duidelijk noodzakelijk vond dat deze gozer de informatie zou krijgen. Omdat ze hen nogmaals op het hart drukte hem te vertellen dat ze hem had gemist.
Heey, ben je er nog? De woorden van Amin halen me uit me gedachtes.
Ehm, ik kom zo toch jou richting op. Dan hebben we het er wel over? Ik wilde het gesprek afsluiten als Amin me tegenhoudt.
Heey, is alles wel goed met jou? Ik knikte terwijl ik denkbaar Ouafaa`s richting op keek. De dames waren weggelopen, maar ze bleef geruime tijd nog naar ze zwaaien.
Ja Amin, ik spreek jou later. Ik ronde mijn telefoongesprek af, en vroeg me een ogenblik af wat dit betekende.
Wie was die Farid? En het belangrijkste, wat was en wilde hij van Ouafaa?*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Heb ik hier echt alleen te maken met Belgen???? 

Nee toch? Niet dat ik het erg vind hoor..
Brother is een belg, dus makkelijker voor hem om een dame uit Belgie te vinden.. Ik bedoel maar...  

Enjoy het vervolg.. En thanx voor de reacties...

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## speedygirl

very spannend alweer  :grote grijns:  je weet ons het mee te slepen met je story!! Ik hoop dat er snel weer een vervolgje komt  :grote grijns: 

ik hoop dat het verhaal een happy end heeft want daar hou ik het meest van...anders zit ermee in  :maf:  

kus!

----------


## Hasoena

Boesa, boesa voor je Top Vervolg. Shukran

En by the way, ik ben ook van Belgie....

Groetjes

----------


## brother

sorry dames, maar ik trek mijn verzoek terug in.. ik heb reeds een dame waarmee ik mijn leven wil delen.. ik weet niet, maar ze betekent veel voor mij.. ik zou haar niet willen ruilen ook al verzamel je alle schoonheden in de wereld bij mekaar.. faatje, dank je wel voor al je hulp.. heel vriendelijk van jou, maar ik denk dat het tijd is om het jacht af te sluiten..  :ego: 

trouwens, je vervolg.. gewoonweg zoetjes!!..  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Speedygirl en Hasouna, wederom bedankt voor jullie reacties..

En Brother, so sweet.. Waarom heb je me laten zweten dan als je iemand hebt.. Wil je niet meer over haar vertellen?
En by the way, je wilt toch zo graag trouwen?
Een dame heb je al, wat houdt je dan tegen?  

Ik ga weer aan de gang met een nieuw vervolg.. misschien staat die er straks..

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## Disz-Girl

faaaatje wat moet ik je nog zeggen?

f-a-n-t-a-s-t-i-s-c-h !!!

kan niet wachten op de volgende lading  :grote grijns:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 

Heb je geen andere muziek dan die van Sellem Riffi? Vraag ik hem terwijl ik in zijn dashboard kastje rommel. Als hij geen antwoord geeft kijk ik vragend naar hem op, waarop hij zonder mij aan te kijken met zijn hoofd schudt. Ik sluit het kastje en ga weer achterover zitten met mijn blik gericht op de voorbij razende landschap. Beelden van de afgelopen nacht komen weer langzaam naar boven. Mijn mondhoeken krullen zich tot een glimlach als ik de vlinders in mijn buik weer voel. Zijn liefkozingen en handelingen afgelopen nacht, hadden ervoor gezorgd dat ik van hem begon te houden. En voordat ik in slaap viel heb ik hem de woorden toegefluisterd. Toen ik vanmorgen wakker werd schrok ik toen ik hem niet naast me vond, even was ik bang dat het allemaal maar een droom was geweest. Maar gelukkig was dat niet zo geweest. Hij had mijn hartje gestolen, Redouan de enige man in mijn leven.

Wie is Farid? Hij zette de muziek wat zachter, waardoor ik me pas naar hem omdraai. 
Gewoon iemand die ik ken van vroeger. Hij knikte met zijn ogen gericht op het verkeer. Ik zoek er verder niks achter en ga toch weer opzoek naar een andere cd, want van Sellem Riffi had ik nu echt wel genoeg gehoord.
Ooh kijk! Je hebt ook Milouda tussen je cd-collectie, wat een verrassing! Zeg ik sarcastisch. Lachend schud ik met mijn hoofd en verander toch van cd. Ik krijg geen enkele reactie uit hem en even vraag ik me af of er iets is.
Waar gaan we eigenlijk naartoe? Probeer ik het gesprek op gang te houden.
Naar huis, je vader komt zo. Weet je nog? Ik knik terwijl ik hem aankijk, wachtend tot hij zich naar me omdraait. Maar hij draaide zich niet om, en dan besef ik me dat hij ergens mee zit.
Had Amin slecht nieuws voor je? Vraag ik, om erachter te komen wat hem dwars zit.
Hij schudde zonder iets te zeggen met zijn hoofd.
Waarom ben je dan zo stil? Heb je niet goed geslapen, of ben je nog moe? Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
Er is niks.. Vanavond heb ik trouwens wat anders te doen, dus onze geplande avond kan niet doorgaan. Vreemd kijk ik hem daarop aan, maar hij weigerde mij een blik te gunnen. Even vraag ik me af of ik misschien iets had gedaan, wat had gezegd dat hem zo raar deed reageren. Maar vervolgens kom ik tot de conclusie dat het onmogelijk iets kon zijn wat ik gedaan zou kunnen hebben. Het zal wel met zijn werk te maken hebben, vooral doordat hij net zo druk aan de telefoon was. En dus leg ik me erbij neer, deze avond zou ik wel met Salma, en Samya kunnen doorbrengen.


Die middag arriveren we samen bij hem thuis aan, waar mijn vader zich al scheen te bevinden. Ik voel me zenuwachtig, en wanneer we samen het huis binnenlopen, ga ik er vanuit dat Redouan bij me blijft, maar duidelijk had ik dat verkeerd gedacht want hij maakte zich snel uit de voeten door zich in onze slaapkamer terug te trekken. 
Ik laat het maar zo, en loop zuchtend richting het vertrek waar mijn schoonvader en vader zich schenen te bevinden. Dit was nu belangrijker dan het omgeslagen humeur van Redouan.*   


*Meer krijg ik niet uit me vingers.. Morgen meer schatjes...

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## brother

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Speedygirl en Hasouna, wederom bedankt voor jullie reacties..
> 
> En Brother, so sweet.. Waarom heb je me laten zweten dan als je iemand hebt.. Wil je niet meer over haar vertellen?
> En by the way, je wilt toch zo graag trouwen?
> Een dame heb je al, wat houdt je dan tegen?  
> 
> Ik ga weer aan de gang met een nieuw vervolg.. misschien staat die er straks..
> 
> ...


dank je wel voor je moeite.. ik probeer haar schoonheid te beschrijven, maar het lukt me niet.. (ik heb zelfs een romantische woordenboek geraadpleegd.. waloe..) ik heb haar gisterenavond leren kennen..  :love:  ik wil op dit ogenblik met haar trouwen.. maar wil je even op mijn rug kijken of er geld op groeit.. als er wat groeit, mag jij 20% plukken van het 'sappige vrucht'.. en de rest krijg ik..

----------


## pipomaroc

ewa faatje ben je mij vergeten wella !!!!!


dus ook hollandse mocro's



en je doet het weer kei goed !!!!!

gauw verder !!!

xje pipo

----------


## Hasoena

Wajauw


Gewoon Prachtig, heb geen andere woorden....


Dikke Boesa

( ps: Faatje we worden dan nog wel uitgenodigd op de trouw van Brother in Dubai he....???  :bril:  ) 
By the way Brother wens je het mooiste toe met je dame....

----------


## orka-ogen

FAATJE IS THE BEST
voila meer woorden heb ik niet meer

----------


## brother

> _Geplaatst door Hasoena_ 
> *Wajauw
> 
> 
> Gewoon Prachtig, heb geen andere woorden....
> 
> 
> Dikke Boesa
> 
> ...



heel lief van je, maar breng wat geld mee..

----------


## Hasoena

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *heel lief van je, maar breng wat geld mee..*



ewa is normaal toch ( als cadeautje he ;-))

yey dus de reisje naar Dubai gaat doorgaan...
Ladies pak jullie reistassen maar in  :grote grijns:  


Nu nog enkel een vervolgje van Faatje en me dag kan niet meer stuk  :giechel:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Dag schatjes..

Lief dat iedereen de moeite doet een reactie achter te laten.
Ik heb het eigenlijk heel druk, maar tussendoor probeer ik een vervolg te tikken..

Hij moet er vanavond staan.. InsaAllah..

Groetjes!
Faat*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

Ik beende de woonkamer uit, en loop langs Rachida de trappen af.
Redouan, waar ga je heen? Ouafaa is met haar vader, ze zal wel op je aan het wachten zijn.. Zuchtend stop ik op de laatste tree en draai me om naar Rachida die boven aan de trap met een hand in haar zij naar me zat te kijken.
Ik heb zaken te doen zuslief, het kan laat worden. Dus ik heb geen tijd voor een theekransje met mijn schoonvader en zijn dochter. Vreemd keek ze me daarop aan, en schudde vervolgens met haar hoofd.
Je eerste dag en je hebt haar al zover gekregen ruzie met je te krijgen. Je bent echt ongelofelijk! En ik hoop dat je zult stikken in je zelfzuchtigheid. Ze wierp me een boze blik toe, en verliet het trappenhuis om de woonkamer in te lopen.

Hoofdschuddend verlaat ik het huis, om bij Amin in de auto te stappen. We groette elkaar kort en hij rijdt het terrein af.
Gaat alles wel goed met je? Ik knik afwezig en staar naar buiten. In gedachten verzonken bedenk ik me wat ik nu moet gaan doen.
Ik had het haar gevraagd, gewoon recht door zee was ik geweest maar ze had me met een kort antwoord afgewimpeld. Ze deed zo nonchalant, alsof er niks aan de hand was. Alsof de vraag naar Farid uit de lucht kwam vallen. 

Had ze dan niet in de gaten gehad dat ik er mee zat? En dat ze met het antwoord dat ze me had gegeven mij alleen onzekerder had gemaakt? Onzeker of Ouafaa wel te vertrouwen was.
Want, hoe goed kende ik haar nou eigenlijk? Ik schudde zuchtend met mijn hoofd en besef me dat ik de neiging krijg Samira op te zoeken. Samira, was niet de liefste en ook niet de preutse dame wat sommige wel van haar dachten, maar ik kende haar al zo lang. Ik wist hoe ze in elkaar zat, in tegenstelling tot Ouafaa die ik net een maand kende. 

Zet me af bij kleermaker Mohammed, ik heb vandaag andere dingen te doen. Ik had besloten, en gekozen voor wat mij het beste leek op dit moment. Ik ontweek Amin`s blik omdat ik me niet wilde verantwoorden tegenover hem.
Je gaat woensdag weg Redouan, we moeten nog zoveel doen, dat door de bruiloft al zo lang is uitgesteld. Vandaag is niet het juiste moment om af te haken voor je persoonlijke zaken. Ik draaide me naar hem om.
Nogmaals, ik heb nu andere dingen te doen. Rijd naar de kleermaker. Een ogenblik keek hij me aan en knikte vervolgens. De rest van de rit bleef het stil, en als ik uitstap bij mijn bestemming draai ik me nog naar hem om.
Je moet het even alleen doen Amin, ik leg het je allemaal nog wel uit. Maar ik moet dit echt nu doen. Hij knikte terwijl hij afwezig voor zich uitkeek.
Je weet me te vinden als je me nodig hebt, doe nu die deur dicht. Een ogenblik staarde ik hem aan, en vervolgens sloeg ik de deur dicht zoals hij me had verzocht te doen. In een snelle vaart reed hij weg en ik viste mijn telefoon uit mijn zak.

Mijn vingers gaan automatisch over de cijfers, ik kende hem inmiddels uit mijn hoofd. Een momentlang kijk ik twijfelend naar de cijfers, maar druk uiteindelijk op het groene knopje om haar te bellen. Niet gauw later hoor ik haar stem.
Dag dropje, heb je toch besloten me te bellen? Ik zucht even.
Ik wil je zien, binnen een kwartier bij het kleine park. Kan je dan? Ik hoor haar lachen en besef me dat ze hier blij mee is. 
Natuurlijk schat. Tot straks! Ik antwoord een korte `doei` en druk mijn telefoon uit.

Hoofdschuddend loop ik richting het park, en vraag mezelf even af of ik dit wel moet doorzetten.
Ik was getrouwd met Ouafaa, ze is mijn vrouw. Moest ik haar niet blindelings vertrouwen zoals het in een huwelijk hoorde te gaan? Maar aan de andere kant, mijn instinct liet me nooit in de steek. Door hetgeen wat ik met Samira heb meegemaakt kon ik toch wel aanvoelen wanneer een vrouw iets voor me achterhield? 
Ik stond in tweestrijd, zou ik het gewoon vergeten, en op Ouafaa vertrouwen? Of moest ik mijn instinct volgen, en achterhalen wat die jongen voor haar betekende?

De zoveelste zucht, en ik nam plaats op een bankje. Waar was de zelfverzekerde Redouan gebleven? Was ik niet iemand die had afgezworen nooit meer iemand lief te hebben? Was ik niet de persoon die hard was geworden door de vrouw die met mijn gevoelens had gespeeld, door de vrouw die me had gebruikt voor eigen doeleinden? Ik was toch de man die hard was als het om zaken draaide, maar ook om familiekwesties? Ik had het toch al zo lang alleen gedaan, vrouwen deden me niets. En ook Ouafaa kon me niet breken, ik zou het niet toelaten. Ik kon haar de macht alleen ontnemen als ik mijn gevoelens de baas kon zijn, als ik niet van haar zou houden. Ik zou nooit meer zwak zijn, en daarom zou ik niet van Ouafaa houden*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Je gelooft me toch wel? Lieverd, ik heb je nooit in de steek gelaten. Ik ben er altijd voor je geweest. Je weet toch dat ik alleen wil dat je gelukkig bent? Stil staar ik voor me uit en laat haar woorden tot me doordringen. Inmiddels hangt haar ene arm om mijn hals, en haar been over de mijne.
Redouan, schatje Kijk niet zo verdrietig, dat kan ik niet aanzien. Ze is jou niet waard lieverd, je hebt mij toch? Ik knik en draai me dan naar haar om.
Samira, ik ben blij dat je me dit hebt verteld. Maar ik blijf gewoon bij het oude, ze is mijn vrouw. Haar blik verstarde.
Ze bedriegt je Redouan, dan kan je toch niet bij haar blijven? Ik haalde mijn schouders op.
Jawel, ik blijf bij haar Ze sloeg haar ogen neer, en ik tilde haar kin naar me op zodat ik in haar grote kijkers kon kijken.
Blijf je bij me vanavond? Een glimlach siert haar gezicht bij het horen van mijn woorden.
Natuurlijk.. En ze sloeg haar ogen weer neer. Glimlachend sta ik op, en hand in hand lopen we het park uit..

De opname die Samira me had laten horen laat me de hele avond niet los, en juist daarom heb ik meer plezier met Samira dan ik had verwacht. Het lijkt weer als vanouds te zijn, Samira en ik, met z`n tweetjes. Geen gezeur, geen geklaag en geen hoofdpijn dus. Het ging om de plezier die we konden hebben zonder dat er enige gevolgen aan vast zaten.

Ik besef me keer op keer dat Ouafaa me in een val heeft laten lopen door me slechts als een lokaas te gebruiken. Een lokaas die haar kan brengen naar het land waar haar grote liefde al maandenlang op haar zit te wachten.
Ik voel me verraden, en ongelofelijke stom. Maar ze zal het bezuren, ik liet niet zo makkelijk over me heen lopen. En ik zou dus ook niet meteen van haar scheiden, nee ik zou niet loslaten. Farid zou haar met geen enkele mogelijkheid krijgen, ze was van mij, en ik zou haar juist bij me houden, gebruiken, zoals zij mij trachtte te gebruiken

Een gemene lach vormt zich op mijn gezicht, en even voel ik me een andere Redouan. Een Redouan die niemand nog had gekend, maar waar ze snel aan moesten wennen


Ouafaa 

Met een glimlach op mijn gezicht voel ik hoe mijn oogleden zwaarder worden. Het is stil in huis, en behalve het gepraat van de buren op straat hoor je niets. Ik lig in bed, en denk terug aan de middag met mijn vader. Ik was zo blij en gelukkig en had een geweldige tijd met hem gehad. We hadden uitgebreid gepraat, en hij was zo lief en aardig tegen me. Hij had me zelfs zijn kleine prinsesje genoemd, wat me bijna in huilen deed uitbarsten. Hoelang had ik naar die woorden verlangd, hoelang had ik gehoopt dat hij me weer zo zou noemen, en eindelijk na vandaag kon ik me echt tot een gelukkige vrouw benoemen.
Ik denk terug aan de woorden van mijn moeder;

Soms moet je beslissingen maken liefje, beslissingen die soms zo onwaarschijnlijk lijken, maar je uiteindelijk het grootste geluk brengen.. Keuzes die je maken tot de vrouw die je vandaag bent 

Ze had gelijk gehad, zoals altijd. Maar nu ik het pas zelf had ervaren wist ik wat ze ermee bedoelde. Niet zo lang geleden kon ik me niet voorstellen dat ik mijn leven zou delen met Redouan, de man die ik nadat hij me had aangereden, en zo onrespectvol met me omging wel kon wurgen. 

Het had me inderdaad de vrouw gemaakt die ik vandaag ben. Hoe alles een maand geleden nooit goed scheen te komen, daar was vandaag het tegengestelde bewijs van. 
Mijn vader, was gewoon weer mijn vader. Ik zou terug naar Nederland gaan, en boven alles was ik met een man getrouwd met wie ik de rest van mijn leven wilde delen.
Een huwelijk met hem leek voor mij eerst uit den boze juist omdat ik dacht dat we elkaar niet lagen. Omdat ik dacht dat ik hem haatte, maar dat was niet zo. Ik haatte hem niet, ik hou van hem..

Ik wordt uit mijn gedachtes gehaald door iemand die de slaapkamer komt binnenlopen. Ik sta met een ruk op en kijk blij naar Redouan die zijn kleren al uitdeed om bij me in bed te stappen.
Heey.. ik ben zo blij dat je er bent, Redouan je had mijn vader met me moeten zien. Hij was zo lief, en aardig. En ik ben zo blij dat het allemaal goed is gekomen. Echt jammer dat je het te druk had met je werk want hij vroeg vaak naar je.. Hij wilde zijn schoonzoon ontmoeten... Vertel ik uitbundig. Ik was zo blij, en wilde het geluk dat ik voelde met hem delen.

Hij had kort naar me opgekeken, en traag geknikt. Ik volgde stil zijn handelingen totdat hij in bed lag.
Hoe gingen de zaken? Hij draaide zijn rug naar me toe en schudde zijn kussen op.
Ik ben moe Ouafaa, ga ook maar slapen Hij rustte zijn hoofd in zijn kussen, en haalde diep adem. Slikkend staar ik naar zijn blote bovenlichaam die hij niet onder de deken had verborgen.
Okeej.. Het komt er gesmoord uit en probeer zoals hij me had gezegd te gaan slapen door weer te gaan liggen.

Niet lang daarvoor vielen mijn ogen vanzelf dicht door de slaap maar nu was ik klaarwakker. Zuchtend kijk ik naar zijn schouders en vervolgens naar zijn haar. Ik kan mijn hand niet bedwingen naar zijn haar te reiken, en al snel woel ik er doorheen.
Ik negeerde het gevoel van afstandelijkheid die hij jegens mij had, en laat me leiden door mijn andere, veel sterkere gevoel van liefde en verlangen die ik naar hem voelde.
Hij draaide zich langzaam naar me om en hield me blik vast, zijn hand streek langzaam over mijn wang.
Ik heb op je gewacht.. Zeg ik hees. Met zijn tong bevochtigde hij zijn lippen.
Heb je me gemist dan..? Vroeg hij fronsend, terwijl zijn vingers inmiddels naar mijn hals streken. Het benam me de adem.
Ja.. Met moeite beantwoord ik zijn vraag. En kom dichterbij met mijn hoofd om mijn mond op de zijne te plaatsen, maar hij hield me tegen door zijn wijsvinger op mijn lippen te plaatsen. Vragend staar ik hem aan, maar verroer me niet.
Een momentlang keek hij me alleen aan, maar snel later plaatste hij ruw zijn lippen op de mijne. 
Onze kussen waren niet eentonig, ze waren elk uniek op hen eigen manier. Het verlangen naar hem groeide, en als ik zijn handen onder mijn dunne pyjama, op mijn huid voel, denk ik alleen maar aan Redouan, niets was verder meer belangrijk*   


*Slaap lekker allemaal...
Sweet dreams..

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

wajauw


zaaaaaaaaaalig


vervolg, vervolg auuuuuuub

Boessa

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Hasoena_ 
> *wajauw
> 
> 
> zaaaaaaaaaalig
> 
> 
> vervolg, vervolg auuuuuuub
> 
> Boessa*


*Dat was het voor vandaag schatje..
Sorry... Morgen insaAllah meer..

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## pipomaroc

toppiee hoor !!!

je maakt het wel heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel spanneng , gauw een vervolgie

----------


## orka-ogen

ik ben mijn kluts kwijt,
faatje jou verhaal heeft me echt in haar macht ik kan niet meer zonder,
dus doe maar snel een vervolgje voor ik erbij neerval......

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*.............

Het was geen doodgewone dag, ik had naar school moeten gaan maar merkwaardig genoeg hoorde ik mijn wekker die morgen niet. Wel was ik uit een droom ontwaakt rond een uur of zes in de morgen, ik had last van kortademigheid maar las koranteksten op en dwong mezelf te gaan slapen, wat me kort daarna ook lukte...

Vervolgens werd ik veel te laat gewekt door de huistelefoon die door het huis rinkelde. Het klonk zo hard in mijn oren, harder dan normaal. Ik merkte dat niemand in huis moeite deed om op te nemen, en gek genoeg kon ik niet opstaan. Alsof een drukte op mijn borst me tegenhield om op te staan. Ik kan me herinneren dat ik terugdacht aan een eerdere gebeurtenis waarbij ik ook niet kon opstaan om die rottelefoon op te nemen. 

Eindelijk, het gerinkel hield op. Mijn broertje had opgenomen, toen mijn moeder de hoorn kreeg toegespeeld stond ik met een ruk naast mijn bed. Als een zombie liep ik naar de woonkamer, en voordat ik naar binnen kon lopen hoorde ik de bekende woorden. Verstijfd bleef ik staan, en toen ze de hoorn op de haak had gelegd had ze zich naar mijn broertje omgedraaid om de woorden te herhalen. Dat gaf me de bevestiging en tegelijkertijd kwam het besef. We waren hem kwijt...

De dagen die erop volgde gingen in een roes voorbij, ik noch mijn andere gezinsleden waren er met hun volle aandacht bij. We ontvingen andere hartelijk, gaven ze te eten en gingen gezamenlijk bidden voor hem. De drukke dagen ontgingen me, de moeheid voelde ik niet, en zelfs de pijnlijke voeten voelde ik niet. Ook de tranen verdwenen naarmate de dagen verstreken, alsof ze op waren geraakt. Geen enkele emotie was te zien, alsof de vlam die altijd brandde was gedoofd... Maar Alhamdullilah... 


De man die er ons hele leven was geweest. Hij had ons zien opgroeien, hij had ons met zijn woorden altijd wijzer gemaakt dan andere kinderen met onze leeftijd. Hij had ons altijd beschermd, tegen de kwetsende worden van andere, maar ook kwam hij voor ons op. Hij vertroetelde ons en huilde wanneer wij huilde omdat we waren gevallen, of onze ouders boos op ons waren..

Wanneer hij ons zag deed hij dua voor ons, in zijn smeekbedes kwamen wij, zijn kleinkinderen altijd voor. Zijn woorden, klinken nagenoeg nog steeds in mijn oren. Zijn stralende gezicht, het straalde van de Imaan die zijn hart bezat. Hij was mijn grote voorbeeld, en zo gierig als ik ben wilde ik hem altijd bij me houden. Ik wilde hem naast me zien staan op mijn huwelijksdag, en bij de geboorte van mijn kinderen. Ik wilde zijn goedkeuring voor de man met wie ik de rest van mijn leven zou delen. Dat was zijn wens gewenst.. Dat weet ik nog, hij bad altijd voor me, dat ik een man zou trouwen die goed voor me zou zorgen. Een man die ik verdiende zoals mijn zus die had, en ook verdiende. Elke dag bad hij voor onze rust, voor onze geluk, voor onze gezondheid, maar bovenal voor een hart vol Imaan... 

Ik denk elke dag nog aan hem, inmiddels een jaar geleden sinds hij de wereld heeft verlaten.. De man die vlak voordat hij zijn laatste adem uitblies straalde en mijn tante vroeg aan de kant te gaan omdat hij de Moskee zag waar hij naartoe moest...


Mijn allerliefste Opa.. Allahierhmoe... 

Inalilahie Ouiena Ilehie Rajioen... 


Fatiha*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Even geen vervolg vandaag...
Sorry...

Fatiha*

----------


## orka-ogen

amai datis heel mooi omschreven

ina lillahi wa ina illayhi raji3oen

Allah y rahmo bi rahmati allah

----------


## Hasoena

In lilah wa in ilayhie rajie3oen....


Faatje lieverd, Moge Allah je Opa mooi ontvangen en moge de Firdaus zijn verblijfplaats zijn, naast de metgezelen en de Profeten vzmh en moge Hij swt jullie liefde inruilen voor geduld.


Koesja

H

----------


## Disz-Girl

Ina Lillahi Wa Ina Ilayhi Rajioen 

Moge Jou Opa Een Mooi Plaatsje Krijgen In Het Paradijs Incha'Allah.

Ik Wens Voor Jou En Je Familie Veel Geduld Toe.

----------


## speedygirl

salam!

zoals gewoonlijk KEI SPANNEND!!!! Ben zo benieuwd naar het vervolg!!
 :grote grijns:  
dikke kus en knuffel

SG

----------


## speedygirl

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *.............
> 
> Het was geen doodgewone dag, ik had naar school moeten gaan maar merkwaardig genoeg hoorde ik mijn wekker die morgen niet. Wel was ik uit een droom ontwaakt rond een uur of zes in de morgen, ik had last van kortademigheid maar las koranteksten op en dwong mezelf te gaan slapen, wat me kort daarna ook lukte...
> 
> Vervolgens werd ik veel te laat gewekt door de huistelefoon die door het huis rinkelde. Het klonk zo hard in mijn oren, harder dan normaal. Ik merkte dat niemand in huis moeite deed om op te nemen, en gek genoeg kon ik niet opstaan. Alsof een drukte op mijn borst me tegenhield om op te staan. Ik kan me herinneren dat ik terugdacht aan een eerdere gebeurtenis waarbij ik ook niet kon opstaan om die rottelefoon op te nemen. 
> 
> Eindelijk, het gerinkel hield op. Mijn broertje had opgenomen, toen mijn moeder de hoorn kreeg toegespeeld stond ik met een ruk naast mijn bed. Als een zombie liep ik naar de woonkamer, en voordat ik naar binnen kon lopen hoorde ik de bekende woorden. Verstijfd bleef ik staan, en toen ze de hoorn op de haak had gelegd had ze zich naar mijn broertje omgedraaid om de woorden te herhalen. Dat gaf me de bevestiging en tegelijkertijd kwam het besef. We waren hem kwijt...
> 
> ...


Allah yarhamu, Moge Allah swt hem het hoogste paradijs schenken Allahuma amien. Je mag trots zijn op hem en het feit dat je de kans hebt gehad om een opa te hebben. Ik heb er bv geen gekend omdat ze allemaal stierven toen ik heel jong was en me er niets van herinner. 

Doe veel du3a voor hem...inna lilahi wa inna lilayhi raji3oen...Allah ma3a as-sabirien

dikke knuffel

----------


## lamiae83

Ina Lillahi Wa Ina Ilayhi Rajioen 


Hallo Faatje, 

Ja het leven valt soms niet mee maar het enige wat je kan doen is hopen dat je opa een mooie plek in het paradijs heeft en ik meen oprecht als ik zeg dat ik dat ook voor je opa hoop. 

Verder vind ik je vervolgjes adembenemend. Meid je hebt echt talent en sorry dat ik niet eerder heb gereageerd maar heb het erg druk gehad dus ik heb een hoop in te halen gehad, Maar ik heb enorm genoten van je vervolgjes en hoop gauw verder te genieten van je andere vervolgjes.

Meid sterkte!

----------


## Hasoena

Faatje

Lieverd misssssss je vervolgjes.


Dikke Boessa

H

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 

Een dag voor zijn vertrek is er weinig tussen ons veranderd. Meestal zie ik Redouan de hele dag door niet, pas laat in de nacht komt hij thuis en dan worden de intieme momenten weer vol passie door ons beide uitgevoerd. En hoewel ik er dusdanig van genoot, kon ik niet ontkennen dat ik hier niet blij mee was. Ik accepteerde het omdat ik dacht dat hij het te druk had met zijn werk. Dat belangrijke zaken betrof, die blijkbaar voor mij gingen. Toch was er een gemis, een gemis naar een leuk gesprek met hem. Gesprekken die we voor onze trouw nachtenlang telefonisch of niet, toch altijd konden voeren. Nu zeiden we niks tegen elkaar, zelfs waar hij naartoe ging, wat hij deed, en met wie, vertelde hij me niet. Hij hield me niet eens op de hoogte als hij het huis weer voor onbepaalde tijd verliet. 

Er ontsnapt een diepe zucht, en vervolgens denk ik aan mijn vader met wie ik vandaag weg zou gaan. Dat was enigszins nog een lichtpuntje in deze donkere dagen Toch was het besef dat Redouan morgen weg zou gaan hetgeen wat me zo op het hart zat. Misschien moest ik vandaag niet weggaan, misschien moest ik gewoon thuisblijven, hem helpen met inpakken, en te genieten van voorlopig de laatste momenten met hem. Het zal toch enkele weken duren voordat ik weer bij hem kon zijn.

Zuchtend stond ik op en gaf de aardappelen door aan mijn schoonmoeder die me vragend aan keek.
Gaat alles wel goed met je? Knikkend glimlach ik naar haar.
Jawel hoor.. Ben gewoon een beetje moe. Ze knikte begrijpend en ging verder met de voorbereidingen op het eten. 
Als niet veel later Salma, Anis, en Samya de keuken binnen komen wordt de niet lang daarvoor stille ruimte, een grote discussie platform.
Wedden dat ik gelijk heb? Roept Samya naar haar broer.
Kom we vragen Ouafaa dan.. Nieuwsgierig draai ik me om naar Anis.
Wat willen jullie mij vragen? Ik neem plaats tegenover hem.
Hoeveel tussen- reclames zijn er tijdens As The World Turns? Ik trek mijn wenkbrauwen op en vraag me af of ze me dit nu serieus vragen.
Ehm, voorzover ik me kan herinneren, twee toch? Samya lacht naar me, en knikt dankbaar.
I told you! Voldaan keek ze haar broer aan. Anis schudde zijn hoofd en stak zijn tong naar haar uit.
We zien het morgen wel, vandaag hebben we het al gemist. En dan kunnen jullie er verder over discussiren. Salma die achter het aanrecht met mijn schoonmoeder stond, probeerde tussenbeide te komen. Het leek te helpen want vlak daarna verliet Anis de keuken, en blijf ik achter met de meiden..

Het werd weer een gezellige boel, en als ik niet snel later te horen krijg dat mijn vader er is om me op te halen, ga ik me snel omkleden om vervolgens met hem de stad uit te rijden.



Naila 

Boos draai ik me om naar Ouacima.
Gedraag je nou! Ze steekt haar tong naar me uit en steekt dan de oordopjes weer terug in haar oren. Zuchtend open ik het magazine weer met bruidsjurken, en bekijk de mogelijkheden. We vlogen al geruime tijd terug naar het kikkerlandje. De terugreis, verloopt bijna als de heenreis. Ouacima die naast me zit, en het niet kan laten een aantal heren aandacht te schenken. En de standaard, ik zit in de bladen terwijl zij muziek luistert. We spreken weinig en eigenlijk ben ik er met mijn hoofd ook niet bij. Hoewel ik blij was dat alles goed was gegaan met Ouafaa en dat de dagen die ik in Marokko had doorgebracht met Ouacima goed waren verlopen.. Toch had ik constant een enorme drang gevoeld om gewoon terug te gaan naar Nederland. Ik had mijn ouders, broertjes en mannetje natuurlijk gemist, maar ook kon ik niet wachten om Ouafaa binnenkort te moge verwelkomen. 

Alles was nogal snel gegaan, toch was me niet ontgaan hoe de liefde tussen Ouafaa en Redouan was opgebloeid de afgelopen tijd. Ze had de juiste keuze gemaakt, en met haar zou het wel goed komen.
Wilt u wat drinken? Verward kijk ik op naar de stewardess maar schud dan met mijn hoofd. Ouacima wuift het weg en de dame loopt verder het pad af. Ik volg haar met mijn ogen en dan wordt mijn aandacht getrokken door een gedaante die zich naar ons had omgedraaid. Ik schud vervolgens met mijn hoofd en richt me weer op de jurken in het blad. Zuchtend sla ik het zoveelste blaadje om, omdat ze bijna allemaal blote schouders hebben, bij sommige springen de borsten er bijna uit. Nee niet mijn smaak..

Hoe gaat het met deze mooie dames? De gedaante dat zich naast me op het gangpad had stilgehouden en ons nu aansprak deed me diep zuchten. Weer iemand wiens aandacht Ouacima had getrokken, gewoon voor the fun had ze eerder tegen me gezegd. Voordat ik opkijk sla ik eerst de magazine dicht en draai me om naar Ouacima die schijnbaar niks had gemerkt omdat ze met haar ogen gesloten naar de muziek luisterde.
En waarmee kan ik jou.. Ik kijk op en slikte mijn woorden in. Zijn glimlach verbreedde zich bij het aanschouwen van mijn verstarde blik.
Nou nou, een kleine groet kan er toch wel van af. Hij stak zijn hand naar me uit, die ik struikelende over mijn woorden aannam.
Walid.. Wat.. Wat doe.. Waar kom jij vandaan? Hij schudde lang mijn hand.
Ewa me kleine zusje is getrouwd, daar waren jullie toch ook bij. Je had toch niet verwacht dat ik er niet bij zou zijn? Verbaasd haalde ik mijn schouders op.
Maar hoe dan? Wanneer.. Hij liet mijn hand los en hurkte neer zodat ik hem beter kon aankijken.
Lang verhaal, maar ik heb haar niet gesproken hoor. Ik vond het nog een beetje te vroeg. Zodra ze in Nederland is neem ik contact met haar op. Ik knikte langzaam op zijn uitleg, alhoewel ik het niet helemaal begreep.
Maar goed, laten we het over iets anders hebben. Ik hoor dat je gaat trouwen? Kifesch, ik wist van niks, en wie is het slachtoffer? Ik lach om zijn laatste opmerking en geef hem een klein duwtje waardoor hij bijna zijn evenwicht verliest.
Zo zo, ook nog getraind merk ik.. Ik steek zijn tong naar hem uit.
Wat vreemd joh, Walid. De snotaap die ons altijd moest irriteren, ons spel altijd kwam verzieken. En bovenal waren wij altijd het doelwit van jullie pesterijen. Damn! Ik dacht dat ik je nooit meer zou zien.. Hij lachte schamper.
Ewa je weet toch, de wereld zit raar in elkaar. Ieder gaat uiteindelijk zijn eigen kant op, ieder gaat zijn eigen leven leiden. Net zoiets als Ouafaa die getrouwd is, en jij die plannen hebt. Wat me trouwens weer doet terugkomen op mijn eerdere vraag; Wie is je slachtoffer? Ik haal mijn schouders op.
Je kent hem waarschijnlijk niet meer. Hij heeft een tijdje achter me gewoond, maar net toen Ouafaa en ik naar de middelbare school gingen is hij verhuisd. Omar heet die, zijn zusje was ook een meisje die vroeger veel met ons speelde. Bedenkend keek hij me aan, er schoot hem blijkbaar niks te binnen omdat hij ook met zijn hoofd schudde.
Ooh wacht.. Heet zijn zusje niet Widyen toevallig? Lachend knik ik naar hem.
Ja ik herinner het me weer, en degene met wie je trouwt, hij kon goed voetballen vroeger op dat pleintje. Iedereen wilde hem altijd in het team hebben. Trots knik ik achtereenvolgens naar hem. Hij had het over mijn Omar.
Damn! Wist je, ik had een oogje zijn zusje vroeger. Hoe gaat het nu met haar? Ik moet lachen om zijn opmerking en het voelt goed met hem te praten.
Ja, het gaat heel goed met haar. Ze is een echte Independent Woman, een carrirevrouw die nog niks van mannen moet. Dus als je volgende vraag was of ik je wilde koppelen, dan heb ik hierbij je vraag al beantwoord. Speels stak ik mijn tong naar hem uit, en hij schudde lachend zijn hoofd.
Ewa, er is vast wel iemand anders aan wie je me kunt voorstellen be3da? Vragend trok ik mijn wenkbrauwen op.
Wie dan? Hij rolde met zijn ogen, en richtte vervolgens zijn blik op de persoon naast mij. Ouacima had al die tijd geen vin verroerd. Haar ogen waren gesloten gebleven en blijkbaar had ze niks kunnen horen uit ons gesprek.
Dat is Ouacima, als ze niet slaapt dan is ze jongens gek aan het maken. Lachend knikte hij naar me.
Ze is groot geworden, ik had haar niet herkend. Na deze woorden stond hij op.
Ik ga weer terug naar mijn plek, bij aankomst spreek ik je wel. Ofniet? Ik knikte op zijn vraag.
Jawel, dan kan ik je meteen kennis laten maken met de bekende wijkvoetballer. Hij knikte lachend en draaide zich om, om weer in zijn eigen stoel plaats te nemen. Zuchtend opende ik het magazine, om vervolgens weer lachend op te kijken. Die gekke Walid toch, wat zou Ouafaa hier blij mee zijn*   



*Hey mensen...
Na dit vervolg moet ik jullie nog bedanken voor de lieve woorden, en de geduld die jullie hebben gehad..
Mijn dank is groot.. En mijn excuses dat het zo lang heeft moeten duren...

Snel meer..

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

Oooh lieverd toch,

Wij moeten jou bedanken voor je Prachtig vervolgjes,

Dank je boesa ( en heeel eerlijk hoop wat betreft deze verhaal dat het een Happy end gaat hebben, want ben al dat onHappy verhaaltjes beu, en ja ook de onHappy end in werkelijkheid ook ;-) hahahah


Boesa

H

----------


## lamiae83

meid dank je wel voor je geweldige vervolg.

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!

----------


## bouchra_nador

:maroc:  eeeeeeeeegt! heel mooi verhaal!!  :ole: 
egt jammer dat je die verhaal verdrietig maakt!

maar tog mijn complimenten!!  :bril:   :boogie:

----------


## Tamtam185

:ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

Ik ben heb al je verhalen gelezen, je bent echt top. 
Het eerste wat ik doe is altijd even checken of je een vervolgje hebt getypt. ( Gelukkig ben jij niet zo iemand die ons steeds laat wachten, anders is het verhaal niets meer aan.) 

Ik wens je veel sucses met je volgende vervolgje.



Salaam Fatma  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

Nieuwe Fan er bij ga gauw verder  :knipoog:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*

Ouafaa 

Na een drukke dag bij me tante en mijn stiefmoeder, neem ik Ayoub met me mee naar huis. Ik had hem gemist de afgelopen tijd en gelukkig deed hij weer normaal tegen me. Ook was ik blij dat hij op de bruiloft aanwezig was. Hij wilde graag weten waar ik nu woonde, en ook wilde hij Redouan spreken. Gelukkig vond mijn vader het geen probleem om me thuis te brengen, even te blijven en later Ayoub naar huis te brengen. Mijn stiefmoeder was nog steeds een vage persoon. Al moet ik toegeven dat ze aardiger tegen me deed.

Algauw komen we weer aan in Al Hoceima, en Ayoub die zijn ogen uitkijkt vraagt me wanneer ik wegga.
Ik weet het niet lieverd, over twee weken denk ik, maar ik kom snel weer terug voor jou hoor. Ik zal je niet vergeten. Hij knikte zonder me aan te kijken en ik stel voor om snel uit te stappen zodat ik hem het huis kan laten zien.

Binnen aangekomen ga ik ze voor de trap op, en loop eerst naar de verdieping waar mijn slaapkamer zich bevindt. Bij binnenkomst kijkt Ayoub zijn ogen uit, mijn vader pakt een krant van tafel en zegt dat die naar beneden loopt om zich bij mijn schoonvader te voegen. Dus daarna ben ik alleen met Ayoub die nog steeds verbijsterd om zich heen kijkt.
Zo bijzonder is het niet hoor, dus niet zo kijken. Hij schenkt me een blik en springt dan op me bed.
Als je weer terug komt uit Hollanda ga ik elke dag bij jou logeren, en dan mag ik helemaal alleen op dit grote bed slapen. Hamza had gelijk, ik moet blij zijn dat ik jou heb. Kan ik misbruik van je rijkdom maken. Hij stak zijn tong naar me uit, en sprong toen liggend op het bed om uitgeput naar het plafond te staren.

Lachend om zijn opmerkingen ga ik bij hem zetten en woel met mijn hand door zijn haar.
Kleine boefje toch, je moet niet zoveel omgaan met Hamza. Die maakt je dingen wijs die er niet zijn. Hij lachte naar me en ik begon hem uit het niets te kietelen. Pas als hij om genade smeekt laat ik hem gaan, en zie hoe hij het balkon op loopt.
Het geeft mij de kans me om te kleden, en een beetje op te ruimen. Redouan had schijnbaar zijn spullen al ingepakt want de koffers stonden al klaar bij de deur. Zuchtend ruim ik de zooi op die hij heeft achtergelaten.

Niet snel daarna lopen we hand in hand de trappen af zodat ik hem kan voorstellen aan mijn schoonzussen, en schoonmoeder. Ik hoor hoe de buitendeur beneden in het slot valt en even vraag ik me af of dat Redouan was. Al snel wordt dat me duidelijk aangezien ik niemand de trap op hoor lopen, iemand had juist het huis verlaten.

Glimlachend loop ik de woonkamer in, en merk hoe mijn schoonmoeder en Samya me aankijken.
Ayoub probeert zich achter me te schuilen terwijl ik hem probeer voor te stellen.
Dit is Ayoub, de kleine opdonder die mijn dagen bij me tante altijd opvrolijkte door gewoon zichzelf te zijn. De greep van zijn handje om mijn pols verstevigde zich, waarop ik hem vragend aankijk. Mijn schoonmoeder aait over zijn bol en vraagt of hij met haar wil meekomen. 
Twijfelend kijkt hij me aan, en als ik bemoedigend toeknik laat hij me los en loopt haar achterna waarschijnlijk de keuken in.

Ik richt me weer op de mensen in de woonkamer, en ga tussen Salma en Samya zitten.
Verder zijn Anissa en Rachida ook aanwezig. En onopgemerkt probeer ik om me heen te kijken, in de hoop Redouan te zien.
Hij is net de deur uit.. Vragend draai ik me om naar Samya.
Wat bedoel je? Vraag ik alsof ik niet weet wat ze bedoeld.
Redouan Ik zie aan die blik van je dat je naar hem op zoek bent. Maar hij is net de deur uit. Ik knik en glimlach verlegen.
Waarom zitten jullie hier eigenlijk..? Vraag ik om over een ander onderwerp te praten.
Ewa ja, geen zin om de stad in te gaan vandaag. Hoe zit het met jou? Geen plannen met je mannetje op voorlopig jullie laatste avond hier? Ik haal mijn schouders op.
Niet dat ik weet. Mijn schoonmoeder komt de kamer weer in met Ayoub achter haar aan. Hij had geen aandacht meer voor mij omdat hij eerder genteresseerd was in de snoep die hij van haar had gekregen. Lachend bekijk ik hoe hij ervan snoept.

Je hebt nog steeds henna op je handen. Meestal verdwijnt het heel snel. Ik draai me eerst om naar Rachida en richt me dan op me handen.
Ja jammer genoeg wel, de geur kan ik niet uitstaan, hoop echt dat het snel verdwijnt. Lachend schud ze met haar hoofd.
Smeer je er nog steeds spul op? Knikkend beantwoord ik haar vraag.
Ja dat wel. Anders ben ik de hele dag door misselijk en dat is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling. 

Ze lachen me nog even uit, en vervolgens wordt er een andere wending aan het gesprek gegeven. Alhoewel het bij vrouwenpraatjes blijft. De tijd verstreek snel dus moest ik algauw afscheid nemen van Ayoub en mijn vader. Ze vragen me nog naar Redouan maar ik wuif het snel weg.
Hij heeft het druk, je spreekt hem wel een andere keer Ayoub. Ik beloof hem deze week vaker langs te komen, en met tranen in mijn ogen blijf ik bij de deur staan tot de auto uit zicht is. 

Zuchtend loop ik vervolgens de trappen op naar mijn kamer. Ik voelde me moe, en besloot maar vroeg te gaan slapen. Ik was zelfs zo moe dat ik geen zin had om over Redouan na te denken. De koffers stonden nog steeds bij de deur maar ik maakte er geen groot issue van dat hij na morgen weg zou gaan. Hij liet ook niet echt merken dat het hem wat deed. Na de zoveelste zucht viel ik niet snel daarna in slaap



De volgende morgen 

Aan het ontbijttafel zeg ik weinig, ik richt me op mijn kop koffie en luister half naar de gesprekken die er gaande waren. Het was gezellig, iedereen was in een goed humeur. Mijn schoonouders bewezen weer hoe goed ze elkaar konden pesten en daarmee hun kinderen, en de rest aan het lachen konden maken. Verder werden de plannen van de dag besproken, maar ook daar had ik weinig tot niets aan toe te voegen. Ik vraag me wel even af hoe ik de dag moet doorbrengen, maar Samya kennende die altijd wel overal voor in was zou me vast en zeker gezelschap kunnen houden of iets kunnen verzinnen om te gaan doen. 

Hoewel iedereen aanwezig is staat de stoel links van mij leeg. Hij had niet bij me in bed geslapen, en schijnbaar was hij niet eens thuis geweest vannacht. Ik besef me dat niemand aan tafel dit had opgemerkt. Het was wel heel gewoon in dit huis dat Redouan er bijna nooit was. Ik zuchtte en neem een kleine slok van mijn koffie. Ik moest niet zoveel over hem piekeren. Ik zou hem vast wel zien vandaag en dan zou ik hem duidelijk maken hoe ik er over dacht. Zijn koffers stonden immers nog steeds in de slaapkamer.
Waar ben je met je gedachtes? Anis die rechts van me zat haalt me uit al mijn gepieker.
Sorry, ben nog moe. Niet zo goed geslapen. Hij schenkt me een snelle glimlach.
Ga je met mij en Samya mee vandaag, of had je plannen? De uitnodiging berust op een lief gebaar waardoor ik een glimlach niet kan onderdrukken.
Nee, geen plannen. Wat gaan jullie doen? Hij haalt zijn schouders op.
Het strand, Samya wil nog bruiner worden en vanavond hebben we een etentje met vrienden van ons uit Nederland enzo. Is leuk, kun je zo iedereen beter leren kennen. Ik knik bevestigend. 
Lijkt me gezellig Anis, dank je voor je uitnodiging. Hij geeft me een knipoog en concentreert zich weer op zijn ontbijt. Dat ik de schoonfamilie had die ieder ander zich wenste wist ik juist door dit soort liefdevolle gebaren keer op keer. Hamdullilah

Ik trek me weer terug in mijn slaapkamer en ruim de hele boel op. Een grondige schoonmaak was vandaag niet uitgesloten. Ik had het lang genoeg moeten uitstellen. Als ik daarna uitgeput en zwetend plaatsneem op me bed hoor ik de Adhaan. Wat me eraan herinnerde dat het tijd was voor het middaggebed. Ik stap snel naar de badkamer en verricht de wassing. Als ik me op mijn bidkleedje bevind, ben ik zo gefocust op het gebed dat ik Redouan pas opmerk als hij langs me heen loopt. Hij pakt iets van het dressoir en loopt weer richting de deur. De koffers zetten hij buiten, en voordat hij de deur achter zich sloot bleef hij nog even staan. Of hij naar mij keek kon ik niet weten, maar mocht het zo zijn dan was het van korte duur geweest. De deur viel snel daarna in het slot en ik rond mijn gebed af. Als ik klaar ben blijf ik in dezelfde houding zitten. Verstard kijk ik naar de lege vloer waar net de koffers hadden gestaan. Ik sta vlug op en loop het balkon op. Zijn auto verlaat het terrein en ik voel hoe de tranen zich in mijn ogen vormen. Hij was weggegaan zonder afscheid te nemen, wat was er met hem aan de hand? Waarom behandelde hij me zo? Ik had hem toch niets aangedaan?
De tranen vinden zich een weg over mijn wangen en een enge gedachte passeert mijn gedachtes: Hij was me zat. *  



*Dank je wel dames,
Fara_nadoriatje welkom.. En de rest superbedankt!

Kus,
Faatje*

----------


## Hasoena

oooooooooooooooooh lieverd,


Twarke Allah, jij moet gewoon een boek schrijven en jaa dat is een bevel.....

hahahah

Koesja
H

----------


## Disz-Girl

:ole:  mooooooii vervolg

Je verteld het net alsof ik er bij ben. 

Ik zat ook aan die tafel te smullen, ik keek met je rond in het huis met ayoub, met je schoonzussen te praten, als Redouane in de kamer kwam,... 

Je verteld het echt heeeel goed en mooi.

Hopelijk komt het snel weer goed tussen hen en dat de misverstand snel opgelost word. 

Groetjes moi

----------


## bouchra_nador

:bril: weer een prachtig vervolg meid!!  :grote grijns:  

 :bril: ga zo door! :regie:   :bril:

----------


## mejnoon

Hey u,

Ben ik weer heel even, ja sorry deze Nederlander heeft het een beetje druk en de laatste tijd weer weinig tijd om op maroc.nl te komen... maargoed heb het vandaag weer helemaal bij gelezen en in 1 woord TOP! 
Ik wou dat ik die schrijf discipline van je had om de lezers telkens weer op te vrolijken met iets nieuws.

Enne nog steeds de weddingplanner zie ik?! Kan je niet ff iets voor mij regelen ahum  :vreemd:  lalalalala

Salaam,
Me


P.s. nog sterkte met je opa trouwens ina lillahi wa ina ileihi rajioun. Moge hij in Allah's (swt) nabijheid vertoefen inshaAllah... amien.

----------


## orka-ogen

waaauuuw faatje gewoon super.....
ben nu nog nieuwsgieriger......

----------


## *MissyN*

i am so sorry..
maar ben onzettend druk..
maar kon het nu niet meer uithouden..
ik moest je vervolgjes lezen..
en ff een krabbel sturen dat ik nog steeds leef..
je overdondert me nog steeds..

lots of love from me

----------


## MiszNuchter

echt mooi

----------


## bouchra_nador

owp owp owp owp owp! upupupupup

ga gouw verder meid!! :grote grijns:   :Cool: !!

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

Kom Op Ga Snel Verder!!

----------


## speedygirl

in n woord: FANTASTICO!!!! GO on girl!  :zwaai:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

Zuchtend sluit ik de deur achter me dicht, en loop verder het meurende huis in. 
Zeg je tegen mama dat ik net ben aangekomen? Samya mompelde iets onverstaanbaars terug. Ik zet wat ramen open, en de balkondeur op de bovenverdieping. 
Ouafaa zal het haar wel vertellen toch? Ik neem aan dat je Ouafaa toch wel hebt laten weten dat je bent aangekomen. Ze zei het met een dreigende ondertoon. Ik zuchtte daarop en onderweg naar beneden neem ik plaats op een tree terwijl ik met een hand door mijn haar ga.
Geef het nou maar door Samya, zeur niet zo. Ik bel van de week nog wel, want heb het ontzettend druk. Ze zuchtte en leek zich te irriteren aan mijn afstandelijkheid.
Jij kan je echt als een klootzak gedragen, zo egostisch ben je, je denkt alleen maar aan je zelf! Hoofdschuddend loop ik dan de trap op met mijn telefoon nog steeds aan mijn oor.
Ben je klaar Samya? Want hier heb ik echt geen zin. Afwachtend luister ik naar wat ze me nog meer te vertellen heeft.
Mama is boos op je, en papa helemaal! Je bent echt de klos als we terug zijn aan het einde van de week. Wist je dat je vrouw hier weg wilt, dat ze terug wil naar het platteland... Verbaasd kijk ik op bij haar laatste woorden, maar ze vervolgde al snel haar verhaal.
Jij hebt zeker iets op je geweten stinkerd! En dat moet als mijn voorbeeld dienen? Ik onderbrak haar gepreek.
Waarom wil Ouafaa daar weg? Ze zuchtte overdreven.
Doe niet alsof je neus bloedt Redouan. Ze is veranderd hoor, ze is te stil in tegenstelling tot haar levendigheid kort na de bruiloft. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd, en nam plaats op de bank.
Sam, ik heb niks gedaan. Ze moet gewoon wennen aan haar nieuwe omgeving, geef haar de tijd en ruimte. Ik praat wel met haar, als jullie maar normaal doen. Zeg tegen mam dat er niks is, en als Ouafaa zich beter voelt als ze terug bij haar tante en nichten is dan moeten jullie haar laten gaan.. Ze zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer, maar nu had ik het idee dat ze het had laten rusten.
Pas goed op jezelf, we zien je aan het eind van deze week. En bel zo nu en dan, want je kent mama. Ze wordt snel ongerust. Ik ging liggen en nam ondertussen afscheid van Samya.
Doe iedereen de groeten zusje, doe voorzichtig en tot snel. Niet snel daarna hoorde ik de kiestoon, ze had opgehangen. Ik leg de telefoon naast me neer en ga op me rug liggen, starend naar het plafond.

De wijze waarop ik Ouafaa had behandeld de afgelopen tijd kon niemand me kwalijk nemen behalve zijzelf. En niemand hoefde zich er dan ook mee te gaan bemoeien. Het was mijn pakkie-an en ik wist wat er gaande was. Ik haatte het als mijn ouders zich mengde in mijn zaken, en boven alles gaven ze mij altijd de schuld. Zuchtend draaide ik me op mijn andere zij en vroeg me af wat ik hier precies mee wilde bereiken. Was dit mijn manier van laten zien dat er niet met me gespeeld kon worden? Dat als dat wel gebeurde ik het zou overnemen om het spel geheid te winnen? Ging het me om het spel, en vergat ik hierbij dan dat het een spel was waarbij menselijke gevoelens voor opgeofferd moesten worden, waar het hierbij ging om de gevoelens van Ouafaa als ze die berhaupt had? Maar aan de andere kant, verdiende ze het niet aangezien zij het spelletje was begonnen? Ik wilde het toch alleen afmaken, op mijn eigen manier

De deurbel haalde me uit mijn gedachtes, tegelijkertijd werd er hard op de deur gebonkt.
Relax, ik kom eraan.. Riep ik terwijl ik me uit de bank hees om de buitendeur te openen. Zoals verwacht stond Jawad voor me neus, en bij het zien van zijn vuurrode gezicht herinnerde ik me pas dat ik een afspraak met hem had, die ik daarvoor dus was vergeten. En voordat ik mijn excuses kon aanbieden, was hij me voor met praten.
Wollah man, jij moet echt een wekker kopen! Ik heb een uur op je staan wachten. Iedereen in het restaurant dacht dat ik was laten zitten door me vriendin, die ik niet eens heb! Dit is niet mijn manier van zaken doen vriend! Ondertussen loopt hij naar binnen.
Sorry man, was het vergeten. Je had me moeten bellen.. Hij draaide zich woest naar me om.
Heb ik gedaan stom varken! Alleen was je in gesprek, en deed je geen moeite me terug te bellen. Ik sloot de buitendeur en ging hem voor naar de woonkamer.
Sorry man, maar ben net een paar uur terug in het land. Ben te lang in Frankrijk blijven hangen voor wat zaken die me meer tijd hebben gekost dan dat ik dacht. Legde ik hem uit. Hij zuchtte overdreven en ging op de bank zitten.
Ewa safi, het is al goed man. Heb je niks te drinken in huis ofzo? Ik haalde me schouders op.
Doe alsof je thuis bent Hij ging daarop in door zelf naar de keuken te lopen, ik nam weer plaats op de bank en wanneer hij weer tegenover me komt zitten haal ik diep adem.
Jawad ik ben echt moe, als je het niet erg vind ga ik slapen. Zoals ik al eerder zei; doe alsof je thuis bent.. En zodra ik uitgerust ben kunnen we het over zaken hebben goed? Hij knikte instemmend en zocht de afstandsbediening om zich zeker thuis te kunnen voelen En kort daarna viel ik in een dromenloze slaap*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 

Ik knikte kort naar Samya en ging verder met inpakken.
Als je wat nodig hebt Ouafaa dan moet je het zeggen, iedereen staat klaar voor je. Ik kijk naar haar op en trek mijn wenkbrauw op.
Er is niks Samya, waarvoor zou ik jullie nodig zou moeten hebben? Ik voel me prima, alleen nu Redouan weg is wil ik terug naar de plek waar ik me bijna een jaar lang thuis heb gevoeld. Zijn naam kwam niet gemakkelijk uit mijn mond toch bleef ik zelfverzekerd naar haar kijken. Alsof het me niks deed.
Sam, begrijp me niet verkeerd. Ik weet dat dit ook mijn nieuwe thuis is, en zo voel ik me hier ook door jullie. Je moet me alleen begrijpen.. Ik ga binnen enkele weken weg hier, en dan zie ik Ayoub een heel jaar niet.. Ze knikte glimlachend en bleef twijfelend bij de deur staan.
Ik snap het wel, alleen we waren gewend aan je gezelschap hier. Dus onze laatste dagen hier zullen ook anders zijn zonder jou.. Ik knikte bevestigend.
Ik weet het lieverd, we halen de verloren tijd in, maar wel in Nederland. Ik zal trouwens ook terugkomen wanneer jullie naar Nederland vertrekken, en binnen twee weken ben ik weer bij jullie Goed? Ze knikte kort, maar leek het er toch niet helemaal mee eens te zijn.
Weet je, ik weet dat je terug gaat voor Ayoub, en dat vind ik alleen maar mooi om te zien. Maar ik weet ook dat je het doet omdat er rare dingen tussen jou en Redouan gaande zijn.. Een ogenblik bleef ik verstijfd staan, maar herstelde mezelf snel daarna toen ik merkte dat ze me aanstaarde.
Samya, dat heeft er niks mee te maken. Er is niets tussen ons gaande.. Ze zuchtte en ik merkte hoe ze zich begon te irriteren aan de ontkenningsfase waar ik inzat sinds Redouan het huis had verlaten.
Samya, zoek niet overal iets achter.. Probeerde ik haar te sussen.
Ouafaa! Van iedereen in dit huis dacht ik dat jij anders zou zijn, dat je me niet zou aanzien als een naef klein kind waarvoor je dingen moet verbergen zodat je me zogenaamd geen pijn hoeft te doen. Wees gewoon eerlijk! Liegen staat je niet Verbaasd staarde ik haar aan. Ik begon moe te worden van de hele situatie. Ik wilde erop antwoorden als ze zelf weer het woord neemt.
Weet je wat! Stik erin.. Ik hoef het niet eens te weten, die broer van mij is een klootzak, dat weten we allemaal. Als je ons hulp hierbij niet wilt dan regel je het maar zelf, ga maar weg.. Ren maar weg Ouafaa als dat makkelijker voor je is.. Slikkend staarde ik haar aan, haar woorden liet ik langzaam tot me doordringen. Waarom moest dit zo moeilijk gaan.


Als haar moeder de ruimte binnenkomt krijg ik het benauwd. 
Wat is hier aan de hand? Waarom schreeuw jij? Boos staarde ze Samya aan, en legde vervolgens een stapel kleren op mijn bed. Ze had de was opgehaald.
Er is niks tante, Samya is gewoon een beetje moe.. Ze knikte al wist ik dat ik niet geloofwaardig had geklonken, en dat ze het dus ook niet geloofde.
Lukt het met inpakken, of heb je hulp nodig? Dankbaar keek ik haar aan.
Dank je, maar nee het lukt wel.. Zei ik haar. Samya stapte vervolgens de kamer uit en rende de trappen af. Vragend keek me schoonmoeder me weer aan.
Redouan zou je bellen, heeft hij dat al gedaan? Ik slikte en ontweek haar blik.
Nee, maar hij zal het wel druk hebben met zijn werk. Maak je geen zorgen, hij belt me wel.. Probeerde ik hem te verdedigen.
Hij belt je inderdaad wel.. Maar Anis heeft de auto voor je voorgereden. Weet je zeker dat je alleen weggaat, en dat niemand je hoeft te brengen? Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en keek haar vervolgens dankbaar aan. 
Kom je eerst nog eten voordat je weggaat? Ik knikte op haar vraag, en schonk haar een warme glimlach.
Ik kom er zo aan tante, dit etentje zou ik voor geen goud willen missen. Ze knikte tevreden en kwam even dichtbij, terwijl ik haar blik vasthield zag ik hoe ze met haar hand over mijn wang streek. 
Mijn prachtige meisje, we wachten op je.. Aarzel niet om hulp te vragen als je die nodig hebt. We zitten beneden.. Ik knikte en voelde hoe een brok zich in mijn keel had gevestigd. Ik keek haar na, hoe ze de kamer verliet en de deur achter zich sloot. Vervolgens liet ik de tranen komen 

Van geluk waren de tranen, omdat ik dankbaar was dat ze me zo in dit gezin hadden opgenomen. Dat ze me waardeerde om de persoon die ik was, en me daarnaast dus ook de vrijheid gaven te doen en te laten wat ik wilde. Maar ook waren het tranen omdat ik zo moe was, van de starende nieuwsgierige ogen in dit huis. De blikken die zich afvroegen wat zich had afgespeeld tussen Redouan en mij. Wat was de reden van de plotselinge afstand tussen ons? En boven alles, waarom ontkende ik dat er iets gaande was?

Ik wist het niet! Want als ik het had geweten dan stond ik hier nu niet te janken, dan had ik niet nachtenlang wakker gelegen, snakkend naar zijn warme sterke armen om me heen. Dan had het me niet geboeid dat hij sinds zijn vertrek geen enkele moment had geprobeerd contact met me op te nemen. Ik ging eraan kapot, aan de stilte die rondom hem heerste maar ook door de benauwdheid die ik voelde zodra ik in onze slaapkamer stond. 

Hij had me pijn gedaan, diep gekwetst door zo lang niks van zich te laten horen. Mij niet te betrekken bij zijn dagelijkse bezigheden, hij deed me pijn door me niet als zijn vrouw te zien. Ik was slechts een last, een blok aan zijn been. En door zich zo te gedragen probeerde hij van me af te komen Snikkend zakte ik in elkaar naast me bed, ik kon het niet meer. En daarom had ik het besluit genomen hier weg te gaan, ik zou me pas weer veilig en goed kunnen voelen op de plek waar er geen herinneringen aan hem waren. De plaats waar ik in alle rust kon bijkomen van dit alles..

Ik veeg de tranen van mijn wangen en sta op om een frisse neus te halen op het balkon. Ze mochten niet zien dat ik had gehuild. Ik dacht aan de woorden van mijn schoonmoeder, en probeerde eraan vast te houden de komende tijd; Hij zou me wel bellen*

----------


## MiszNuchter

aaaaaah echt weer prachtig net als altijd  :love:

----------


## mejnoon

ewa ziina,

Ik dacht okey die komt niet meer en die zal nu zelf wat in te halen hebben. Maargoed je bent er en als vanouds heb je me weer eens blij gemaakt met wat leesstof en niet zo'n kleintje ook.

Thk u, thk u, thk u....  :wijs:

----------


## Hasoena

Twarke Allah 3liek Meid!!!!!


Boesa, Boesa

en auuuub een vervolgje....  :blij:   :blij:

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

Thnx voor je vervlog meid ga gauw verder  :blij:

----------


## orka-ogen

WAAAUUUW echt prachtig, het kon niet beter...
faatje laat ons niet te lang wachten he

----------


## Hasoena

Faatje Faatje Faatje Lieverd


Mis je vervolgjes....

Boesa boesa
H

----------


## pipomaroc

faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeee eeeee !!!!!


je bent weer toppppiiieeeee bezig meisie !!!

zet gauw een vervolgje ok ?


xje pipo

----------


## ZwinaA

ga gauw verder

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

Diep in gedachten verzonken rijd ik naar de stad. Ayoub zit naast me en geniet van de snoep die ik een paar dagen ervoor had ingeslagen voor als ik weer een vreetbui had. We zijn op weg naar mijn schoonouders omdat die vandaag zouden teruggaan naar Nederland. Ik had nog telefonisch contact gehad met mijn schoonmoeder maar van Redouan had ik tot op heden niks gehoord. Dat dwong mij ook om mijn trots opzij te zetten en Redouan te bellen, zodat ik hem kon vragen wanneer mijn vlucht naar Nederland zou gaan. Ik wist totaal niet wat me de komende tijd te wachten stond, en heb er niet bij durven stil te staan hoe het verder moest met Redouan en mij. Ik hoopte gewoon dat ik snel daar was zodat ik het n en ander opgehelderd zou krijgen. 

Bij aankomst blijft Ayoub angstig voor zich uitkijken, vragend staar ik hem aan.
Ayoub, we zijn er. Kom je? Hij schud langzaam met zijn hoofd.
Ga jij maar, ik wacht hier wel. Hoofdschuddend kijk ik hem aan en stap de auto uit. Ik loop om, en open het portier aan zijn kant. Eigenwijs keek hij me aan.
Uitstappen! Snel, dan kunnen we weer terug naar huis want jij moet weer aan het werk straks, en ik ook. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
Ik wil niet Ouafaa.. Strak hield ik mijn blik op hem gericht. Ik had geen tijd noch de zin voor dit soort spelletjes.
En blijkbaar had mijn strenge blik enige invloed gehad omdat hij al aanstalten maakte uit de auto te stappen.
Ik sluit snel alles af, en loop met hem achter me aan richting het huis van me schoonouders. Ik noemde het misschien zo, maar in feite was dit ook mijn huis nu. Ik moest hier voortaan elke zomer doorbrengen. Zuchtend om die gedachte loop ik de hoek om, en groet de zwagers van Redouan, en mijn schoonvader die de laatste dingen al aan het inpakken waren. Met een stralende glimlach gaven ze me het gevoel dat ik welkom was, en een gelukzalig gevoel overmant me. 

Snel stap ik het huis binnen, en ga de trappen op richting het vertrek waar mijn schoonzussen en schoonmoeder nog bezig waren. Met open armen ontving mijn schoonmoeder me, en hartelijk omarde ik haar.
Mijn lieve schat, waarom ben je zo laat. We wilde nog tijd met je doorbrengen. Ik slik even en kijk haar ongemakkelijk aan. 
Sorry, je hebt gelijk. Maar het is allemaal zo snel gegaan, ik had gedacht nog de tijd te hebben. Ze knikte, en wuifde het weg. Maar ik wist dat het verkeerd van me was geweest. Ze hadden mij niks gedaan, en ik had juist meer tijd aan hun moeten besteden. Zuchtend nam ik plaats op de bank aan vroeg aan ieder hoe het ging. Ayoub had nadat hij iedereen had gegroet plaatsgenomen op de bank tegenover mij. In de hoek hield hij zich stil, en voordat ik me kon bedenken wat er met hem is komt Samya naar binnen lopen.
Eindelijk! Je bent er, je bent echt laat man. Ik knikte beschaamd en nadat ze me had gekust plofte ze naast me neer op de bank.
Heb je alles al ingepakt en klaar? Ze knikte bevestigend en zette haar beautycase op haar schoot.
Ik wilde je nog bellen Ouafaa, ik ben namelijk mijn collier kwijt. Ik dacht misschien ligt die nog tussen jou spullen, heb je hem niet gezien? Vragend staarde ik haar aan maar schudde vervolgens met mijn hoofd. 
Nee schat, ik heb hem niet gezien. Waar heb je hem voor het laatst gelegd dan? Ze haalde haar schouders op.
Ik ben ook echt een kluns, laat mijn spullen altijd slingeren. Maar ik had hem gewoon bij mij op de kamer denk ik. Met al mijn andere sieraden. Ik probeerde me te bedenken of ik hem ergens had zien liggen en vang dan de blik op van Ayoub. Zijn wangetjes kleurde zich rood, en beschaamd probeerde hij mijn blik te ontwijken. 
Zuchtend besef ik me nu waarom hij in eerste instantie niet met me mee wilde komen hier naartoe. 

Ik vraag Samya te wachten en loop dan naar hem toe om naast hem plaats te nemen.
Kijk me eens aan Zoals verwachtte weigerde hij.
Ayoub, ik ga jou n ding vragen, en je zult onwaarschijnlijk wel weten dat ik teleurgesteld zal zijn als je mijn vraag zult bevestigen. Hij haalde zijn schouders op en draaide zich toen naar me om.
Ik deed het zodat ze jou niet meer wilde, en dan zou je bij mij blijven en niet bij die sukkel die je niet eens ziet staan. Slikkend laat ik zijn woorden tot me doordringen. Waar haalde zo een klein kind zulke woorden vandaan, en hoe komt het dat hij zo close was geraakt met mij dat hij er alles aan zou doen me hier te houden? 

Ik probeerde hem boos aan te kijken, anders zou hij denken dat hij hier te gemakkelijk vanaf zou komen.
Waar heb je haar collier gedaan Ayoub? Hij ontweek mijn boze blik.
In de badkamer van jou slaapkamer boven. Een ogenblik staarde ik hem aan, en ondanks het feit dat hij zoiets had uitgehaald hield ik alleen maar meer van hem. Hij had niet nagedacht over de consequenties die zouden volgen als dit uit zou komen maar dacht alleen aan mij die hij met geen enkele mogelijkheid wilde loslaten.. 

Ayoub, ik ben echt teleurgesteld. Ik had niet verwacht dat je zoiets zou doen. Besef je dan niet dat je me hiermee niet alleen in een slecht daglicht brengt maar jezelf het meest. Ze hebben je in het gezin opgenomen Ayoub, dit kun je toch niet maken. Nors staarde hij me aan, en stak vervolgens zijn tong naar me uit.
Ewa een excuses zal wel op zijn plaats zijn meneertje. Hij sloeg zijn armen over elkaar en keek stil voor zich uit. Toen ik weer wat wilde zeggen was hij me voor.
Sorry, maar ik wil niet dat je weggaat. Redouan is stom, en jij bent lief. En moet daarom bij me blijven. Slikkend staarde ik hem wederom aan, maar toch ben ik nog boos om wat hij heeft gedaan. En ook al had hij het uitgelegd, toch was het niet goed te praten. 

Uit het niets sloeg hij toen zijn armen om mijn nek. Ik had het niet verwacht maar trek hem algauw dichter tegen me aan.
Ik ga je niet verlaten Ayoub, hoe kan ik zo een kleine deugniet nou verlaten. Jallah, ga buiten spelen dan gaan we zo weer weg. Hij knikte, en nadat hij een onverwachte kus op me wang had geplaatst stond hij op en verliet het huis.
Voordat ik verder over zijn woorden kan nadenken haalt Samya me uit me gedachtes door mee te delen dat ze binnen een uur zouden vertrekken. Ik laat ze dan voor even achter en loop de trappen op richting mijn vertrek.

Bij binnenkomst haal ik eerst diep adem en loop direct door naar de badkamer. En zoals Ayoub had gezegd lag het collier op de wastafel. Ik pakte het op en automatisch wierp ik een blik in de spiegel. De herinnering aan mijn huwelijksnacht, toen Redouan mij hielp met mijn kapsel flitsen door mijn gedachtes. Ik sluit voor even mijn ogen en laat me leiden door mijn gevoel. Ik grijp naar de telefoon in mijn zak en draai zijn Nederlandse nummer, ik luister hoe die overgaat.
Met Redouan, ik ben er even niet. Dus je weet wat je moet doen Ik hing op voordat ik de rest van zijn voicemail kon afluisteren. Zuchtend loop ik weer door de slaapkamer richting de deur. Ik werp nog een laatste blik op het bed, en koester de warme momenten in deze kamer in mijn hart. Tussen Redouan en mij zou het nooit meer hetzelfde zijn*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*


Let goed op jezelf, en we gaan je nog bellen. Dat moet jij ook doen als je iets nodig hebt. Mijn lieve meisje, je zal snel weer bij ons zijn. Doe je tante veel groetjes en pas goed op Ayoub. Ik knikte behoedzaam naar mijn schoonmoeder. 
En dit is je huis, je hebt de sleutel. Dus als je weer terug wilt komen moet je dat doen. Goed? Ik knikte begrijpend. En ze drukte me nogmaals op het hart goed voor mezelf te zorgen. Daarna kreeg ik nog een warme knuffel van al mijn schoonzussen, en ook zij verzoeken me meerdere malen goed voor mezelf te zorgen en te bellen als ik iets nodig heb.
Vervolgens nam ik afscheid van Anis, de twee zwagers van Redouan, en van mijn schoonvader kreeg ik nog een warme knuffel, wat me goed deed. Vooral nu ik mijn vader zo hard miste. Ik wenste ze achtereenvolgens een fijne reis. 

Toen ze uiteindelijk de auto`s in stapte en de straat uitreden bleef ik ze uitzwaaien. Als ze uit zicht zijn kijk ik zuchtend naar Ayoub die naast me stond. 
En toen bleven we alleen achter Hij grinnikte.
Beter toch Gaan we..? Hoofdschuddend liep ik hem achterna naar de auto. 

Zuchtend rijd ik met de auto die Redouan hier volgens mijn schoonouders voor me had geregeld, weer de stad uit. Zijn moeder had me verteld dat hij die voor me had geregeld omdat hij wel kon weten dat ik hem nodig zou hebben. Vooral wanneer hij weg zou zijn. De zoveelste zucht van vandaag, en elke keer weer door hem. De rotzak die me in de waan had gelaten sinds hij weg was gegaan. Ik had echt behoefte om hem uit te schelden.

Ik richtte me weer op het verkeer, ik had ook geen zin meer om nu al terug naar me tante te gaan.
Zullen we wat leuks gaan doen Ayoub? Of wil je liever naar huis? Zijn ogen werden groot.
Als we naar het strand gaan wil ik niet naar huis Lachend woel ik met mijn hand door zijn haar.
Naar welke strand wil je? Hij haalde zijn schouders op maar stond nu wel rechtop, met zijn volle aandacht was hij erbij.
Calairis? Zijn pretoogjes keken voldaan.
Ja, de jongens hebben het er altijd over. Maar ik ben er nog nooit naartoe geweest. Ik glimlachte knikkend.
Dan gaan we er nu naartoe. Hij klapte van blijdschap in zijn handen en zijn vrolijke humeur zorgde ervoor dat ik ook vrolijk werd. Als hij gelukkig was, dan was ik dat ook


.


Niet te ver gaan, je kan nog niet zwemmen. Hij sloeg op zijn blote borst en sprong in het ondiepe water. Hoofdschuddend kijk ik hem na, en blijf hem in de gaten houden. Ik zat op het zand, en merkte al hoe de zon zijn werk deed op mijn blote armen en benen. Mijn telefoon haalt me uit me gedachtes, en denkend aan Naila die me waarschijnlijk weer belt haal ik hem tevoorschijn. Het was een smsje

<Je vlucht gaat aanstaande woensdag, om 7 uur. Zorg dat je ruim voor vertrek aanwezig bent. De auto kun je op het vliegveld parkeren, die wordt opgehaald. Ik zal je zelf ophalen van Schiphol.. Fijne vlucht.. Redouan..> 

Woedend lees ik het smsje nogmaals en voel hoe ik zin heb me telefoon in het water te gooien. Ik probeer me in te houden maar algauw heb ik zijn nummer gedraaid. Maar zoals verwacht nam hij niet op, en dus sprak ik in op zijn voicemail.
Vuile hond dat je bent! Ik ben je vrouw Redouan, niet je buurvrouw! Hoe durf je me zo te benaderen, met een sms nog wel. Ben ik niet eens een telefoontje waard? Vuile gluiperige misbaksel dat je bent. Denk maar niet dat je me zo laag kunt behandelen. Doe vooral geen moeite me op te halen van het vliegveld er zullen genoeg andere zijn die met plezier op me zullen staan wachten. Idioot, je kan van mij de boom in! Ik bevestig mijn bericht en laat hem achter op zijn voicemail, kijken hoe hij daarop zal reageren.

Ik sta op en veeg de zand van mijn kleren, terwijl ik mijn telefoon in mijn tas stop.
Wie kan van jou de boom in? Gerriteerd keek ik op.
En wie ben jij? Ik haal de zonnebril van me gezicht om de jongeman beter aan te kunnen kijken.
Ik ben Samir, en jou naam is..? Hij stak zijn hand naar me uit, die ik impulsief aannam.
Ouafaa is de naam. En momenteel kan iedereen van mij de boom in. Hij lachte even, en ik draaide me om naar Ayoub. De humor zag ik er nog niet van in.
Ayoub, jallah! We gaan Ik pakte me spullen bij elkaar terwijl de jongeman was blijven staan.
Als je het niet erg vind moet ik nu gaan.. Hij haalde zijn schouders op en toverde vervolgens iets vanachter mijn oor.
Mijn kaartje, voor het geval je wat samen met me wil gaan drinken. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan, en deed toen een stap achteruit. Ik was geschrokken toen hij zijn hand naar me had toegestoken.
Wat een versiertruc zeg, zijn jullie mannen zo diep gezonken? Hij lachte sceptisch.
Ewa we doen ons best Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
Kennelijk niet goed genoeg, bovendien ben ik niet in de stemming. Dus als je me wilt excuseren Samir. Hij knikte lachend.
Geef me eens een belletje Ouafaa, dan wens ik je een fijne dag verder. Hij gaf me een knipoog, draaide zich om en verdween.

Ik staarde naar de kaart in mijn hand en stopte hem zonder te lezen in mijn tas. Alsof ik hem ooit zou bellen.
Ayoub!!!!! Ik draaide me al om, maar hij stond al lachend voor mij neus.
Ik ben er al hoor.. Ik zuchtte, kneep in zijn wang en trok hem achter me aan naar de auto. Onze dagje uit was afgelopen, terug naar het echte leven


De dagen verstreken, en de dag dat ik Marokko zou verlaten brak aan. Ik had Naila, Ouacima en mijn vader op de hoogte gebracht. Mijn vader kon me niet ophalen in verband met zijn werk, en Ouacima moest ook werken. Dus beloofde Naila me te komen ophalen samen met haar man, Omar.. Mijn schoonfamilie sprak ik dagelijks, maar er werd niet over Redouan gesproken. Zo wilde ik het ook liever houden. Ik wilde ze niet betrekken in de situatie waar Redouan en ik onszelf nu in bevonden. Van hem had ik sinds het smsje niets meer gehoord, en vaak genoeg vroeg ik me af of ik berhaupt ooit iets voor hem had betekend? 
Het was gewoon een vieze gluiperd die iemand snel zat was. Het beloofde heel wat als ik weer terug in Nederland was. Ik zou het er in elk geval niet bij laten zitten. Redouan was misschien mijn man, maar geen enkele mens zou ik zo over me heen laten lopen, en al helemaal geen vent!*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ik ben jullie niet vergeten hoor, en jullie reacties heb ik zeker niet over het hoofd gezien..

Bedankt voor de lieve woorden, en ik doe me best zo nu en dan lange vervolgen te plaatsen, zoals vandaag...

Heb het alleen ongelofelijk druk...

InsaAllah tot snel.. en hoop dat ik de stille dagen met bovenstaande vervolg heb goed gemaakt...

Groetjes,
Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

Ajaaauw Faatje

Jij bent echt goeeeed, Twarke Allah.....


Boesa Boesa
H

----------


## Disz-Girl

Je hebt het zeker goedgemaakt

Het wachten is het uiteindelijk waard als je je vervolg leest.

doe maar rustig aan  :knipoog: 

vele groetjes moi

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

Misschien is het geen goed plan om weg te gaan. Naila, ik heb Ayoub gebroken achter gelaten en dat voor een vent die me niet eens ziet staan! Ik probeerde haar duidelijk te maken hoe erg ik twijfelde.
Ouafaa doe niet zo raar! Redouan heeft het waarschijnlijk te druk met zijn werk, het zal vast anders zijn zodra je hier bij hem bent. En Ayoub komt er wel over heen, zorg alleen wel voor dat je in dat vliegtuig stapt anders kom ik je persoonlijk halen. Ik zuchtte en trok de koffer achter me aan.
Maar Naila, wat moet ik daar nou doen? Ik heb geen werk, geen school, en geen enkele andere bezigheid. Moet ik soms de hele dag op de bank blijven wachten tot Redouan thuis komt? Ze zuchtte, ze was er duidelijk moe van geworden dit de afgelopen tijd aan te horen.
Lieverd, ik heb Redouan gesproken. Hij heeft tegen ons gezegd dat die zo snel mogelijk een baan voor je zal regelen zodat je in elk geval bezig bent. Je woont trouwens in een hele leuke buurt, had ik je dat al verteld? Ik haal diep adem en luister naar haar woorden, wetend dat ze dit gewoon vertelde om me op te vrolijken. Toch onderbrak ik haar.
Naila, het is niet alleen dat. Maar Redouan doet gewoon raar tegen me. Hij behandelt me de laatste tijd alsof ik een klant van hem ben. Net als die vent van net, ik heb hem nooit gezien maar hij kwam me wel mijn ticket geven, en me vertellen wat er precies zou gaan gebeuren. Redouan moest hier zijn Naila, hij had me op z`n minst kunnen bellen. Ik voel me gepasseerd, en helemaal niet als zijn vrouw. Ze zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer, en ik besefte me dat ik haar hier niet mee moest belasten.
Maar goed, ik stap zo het vliegtuig in en ik heb nu al een slecht ontvangst dus ik ga je hangen, en ik zie je over een paar uur. Wagga? Ze grinnikte, en ik was blij om haar reactie.
Ik hou van je Ouafaa, kan niet wachten je weer te zien. Een glimlach siert mijn gezicht bij het horen van haar woorden.
Ik ook van jou.. We gaan de verloren tijd inhalen.. Dikke kus, en tot straks.. Ze nam ook afscheid en terwijl ik mijn telefoon wegstopte bedenk ik me dat ik mijn schoonouders nog op de hoogte moest stellen maar ik stel het toch maar uit. Ik zou ze wel bellen bij aankomst in Nederland.



Zinloos blader ik door een boek dat ik ooit van Walid had gekregen. Ik had het al tig keer gelezen wanneer ik me in Marokko verveelde, maar nu had ik totaal geen zin om hem nogmaals door te nemen. Ik stopte hem maar weg en zocht in mijn tas naar het geschenkje dat ik ook van hem had gehad. Met mijn vingers streek ik over de initialen die zich op het hartvormige hanger bevonden. De ketting was ik ergens kwijtgeraakt, of Ilham had hem waarschijnlijk van me gestolen. Ik zuchtte en vraag me af of hij me is vergeten. Hoe kon ik zijn afwezigheid anders verklaren. Volgens mijn vader was hij dat niet maar had hij het gewoon te druk. Te druk? Met wat? Met wat hij het zo druk dat hij niet eens tijd had voor zijn enige zusje?

Ik zuchtte en ging voor opzoek naar een foto van mijn moeder, terwijl ik haar bekeek voel ik hoe de tranen zich in mijn ogen vormen. Wat mistte ik haar, en had ik er nu alles aan gedaan om maar een blik van haar te moge aanschouwen. De lach die ze op haar gezicht had op deze foto deed me denken aan Walid. Hij leek van ons beide het meest op haar. Dat had ik altijd gevonden, en wat kon ik daar jaloers op zijn. Ook de pretoogjes had hij van haar. Ze straalde altijd, als ze tegen je sprak had ze altijd die trotse en blije blik in haar ogen. De blik die je kon doen huiveren, ze kon je met een glimlach laten weten hoe lief ze je had. Ze was een warm persoon, en zou je met een zelfverzekerde knik kunnen laten weten dat alles goed zou komen.. Ze is me te vroeg ontnomen, veel te vroeg. En alhoewel ze zoveel moois heeft achtergelaten toch kon ik nog moeilijk accepteren dat ze niet meer bij me was

Kijk eens wie we hier hebben, wat een toeval zeg! Geschrokken kijk ik op en staar in het stralende gezicht van Samir. Hem vervolgens negerend laat ik mijn blik weer over de foto dwalen, en stop hem dan snel in mijn tas.
Echt toeval, had niet verwacht je nogmaals tegen te komen. Vooral na die keer dat ik je tegenkwam in de stad maar je me niet hoorde. Verward keek ik weer naar hem op.
Zo een toeval is het niet, er vertrekt maar n keer in de zoveel tijd een vliegtuig hier vandaan, dus dat je, je in hetzelfde vliegtuig als de mijne bevind is niet zo bijzonder als dat jij het doet overkomen. Hij lachte, en net als de voorgaande keer op het strand zag ik niet in wat voor humor er in mijn woorden zaten.
Je bent niet in een echt goed humeur. Dadelijk ga je nog tegen me zeggen dat ik de boom in kan. Kort verscheen er een glimlach op me gezicht maar schud dan snel met mijn hoofd.
Misschien kun je beter terug op je plek gaan zitten.. Hij haalde zijn schouders op, schonk me zoals verwacht een knipoog en liep toen het pad af. Hoofdschuddend zet ik mijn tas opzij en sluit voor even mijn ogen. Misschien zou ik even wat slapen voordat ik in Nederland zou aankomen

..

Jullie zijn gewoon vieze dieven! Ik wil mijn bagage! Dit is gewoon schaamteloos Ik bleef even staan en keek de woedende dame aan. Een klein jongetje dat zich aan haar broek vastklampte keek me heel even aan, en toen ik hem een glimlach schonk sloeg hij verlegen zijn ogen neer.
Mevrouw, u bagage zal snel terecht zijn. Vul even deze papieren in, en we sturen ze zo snel mogelijk naar u op. Hoofdschuddend keek ik de man aan, hoe kon hij haar nou zo afschepen. En de dame die de zogenoemde papieren niet aannam liet hem fijn weten wat ze van deze situatie vond. Ik zucht even en vervolg dan mijn weg opzoek naar Naila en haar man. Ik was moe en had echt slaap, het liefst wilde ik zo snel mogelijk naar bed. En daarom hoopte ik dus ook dat ik snel thuis zou zijn. 

Ouafaa!!! Ze schreeuwde mijn naam uit en toen ik haar in het oog kreeg gooide ik mijn spullen op de grond en sloot haar in mijn armen.
Twee weken, en het leek wel een eeuwigheid. Ben zo blij dat je er bent! Lachend trok ik haar nog dichter tegen me aan. 
Je ziet er mooi uit man, veel beter dan de eerste keer dat ik je weer zag. Ze bekeek me en plantte een snelle kus op mijn wang.
Kom ik heb een verrassing voor je Ik knikte en pakte mijn tas op, ze hielp me met de overige bagage en ik liep met haar mee.
Hoe was je vlucht? Ik haalde me schouders op.
Vermoeiend, ik wil eigenlijk zo snel mogelijk in bed kruipen. Ze knikte begrijpend.
Ouafaa ik kan niet in woorden uitdrukken hoe blij ik ben dat je er weer bent, maar je hebt gelijk. Je moet echt gaan rusten.. Ik knikte, en kon nog net een gaap onderdrukken.
Toch ben ik wel benieuwd naar de verrassing die je voor me hebt.. Grinnikend keek ik haar aan, waarop ze me een duwtje gaf en me vervolgens met zich meetrok door de drukke menigte die op de overige reizigers stonden te wachten. Ik merkte hoe ik me een ogenblik omdraaide om te kijken of ik Samir ergens zag staan, maar zoals verwacht merkte ik zijn blik nergens op. Vreemd, dat was de juiste benaming voor hem; vreemd

Naila wijst me een richting aan, en als ik kijk zie ik Omar staan. De trotse blik in haar ogen had me eigenlijk al genoeg moeten zeggen, maar dan wordt mijn aandacht getrokken door de jongeman naast hem.
Walid? Verward kijk ik Naila aan, die bevestigend naar me knikt.
Superise! Mijn ogen worden groot en ik richt me weer op hem.

De stappen die ik neem gaan steeds langzamer, en als ik dan eindelijk voor zijn neus sta, snak ik naar adem.
Wat doe jij hier? Verstomd sprak ik de woorden uit. Hij schonk me een glimlach, en de intense blik in zijn ogen verraadde zijn bezorgdheid jegens mij.
Kan ik net zo goed aan jou vragen.. Slikkend kijk ik hem met grote ogen aan.
Ewa krijg ik nog een knuffel of niet.. Ik schud ongelovig met mijn hoofd.
Dit.. kan niet.. Hakkelend bleef ik hem aanstaren.
Little sis, je broer heeft je gemist. Geef me een knuffel dan. En voordat hij die zin kon afmaken vloog ik hem huilend om de hals. 

Ik weet niet hoelang ik daar in Walid`s armen heb staan huilen, maar ik wilde hem onmogelijk loslaten, bang dat ik hem weer voor onbepaalde tijd zou kwijtraken. Het vertrouwde gevoel van zijn armen om me heen doet me nog heviger snikken. Wat had ik dit gemist, juist nu ik zo hard iemand nodig had. Ik had Ayoub achtergelaten, Redouan gedroeg zich abnormaal tegen me, ik zat echt niet lekker in me vel en had dit veilige gevoel zo gemist. Het gevoel dat ik ergens thuis ben gekomen

Verward staar ik hem na een tijdje aan, de grote glimlach op zijn gezicht doet me ook lachen.
Idioot! Nu pas verschijn je met die stomme grijns op je gezicht. Weet je hoeveel je wel niet hebt gemist. Ik haat je hoor! Hij rolde met zijn ogen en sloeg vervolgens zijn arm om mijn schouder.
Zuslief, ik kan het je uitleggen, en zoveel heb ik niet gemist hoor.. Geloof me.. Ik probeerde hem boos aan te staren wat niet helemaal lukte, vervolgens kneep hij in mijn wang.
Auww! Niet doen.. Ik kan daar niet tegen.. Hij grinnikte.
Daarom deed ik het ook.. Ik stak mijn tong naar hem uit, en richtte me vervolgens op Omar, hij schudde mijn hand en gaf me een knipoog. Verder was er niemand aanwezig en we besloten dus ook alvast te gaan. Toch heb ik er een ogenblik bij stil gestaan; Waarom was Redouan er niet??*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*.

Aandachtig luister ik naar Walid, terwijl ik moeite moet doen me ogen open te houden.
Je bent moe h? Ik knik naar waarheid.
Ewa we zijn er bijna Deelde Omar me mee toen hij Walid had gehoord. Ik ging rechtop zitten en Naila die voorin de auto zat draaide zich naar me om.
Je moet zo gewoon een lekkere douche nemen en dan in bed stappen. Ik knik terwijl ik een gaap probeer te onderdrukken. Waarom ik me opeens zo moe voelde was me een raadsel. 

Toen Omar voor een bedrijf was gestopt stond ik even vreemd op te kijken, pas toen Naila me eraan herinnerde dat we eerst Walid zouden afzetten en mij dan pas thuis zouden brengen begon alles me weer te dagen. Het bleek alweer hoe moe ik was. Ik nam snel afscheid van Walid, en we maakte een afspraak om de volgende dag samen met hem te gaan lunchen. Ik zou hem er nog over bellen, en verdrietig gaf ik hem een snelle knuffel. Het liefst had ik hem mee naar huis genomen maar dat ging dus niet. Daarna stap ik weer de auto in en besef me opeens dat ik hem straks weer zou gaan zien, de man die me de afgelopen tijd zo in de steek had gelaten.. Weer moet ik een gaap onderdrukken en dat haalt me weer uit mijn eindeloze gedachtes over hem

Gelukkig had ik al wel iets kunnen eten, en met Walid en Naila bij kunnen praten. Alleen kon ik niet ontkennen dat ik vaak aan Redouan dacht, vooral toen Walid me het n en ander over hem vroeg. Het was gewoon uit interesse dat weet ik, maar toch voelde ik me niet goed door over hem te praten. Ik voelde me zo onzeker als ik aan hem dacht, want ik wist echt niet wat hij nou eigenlijk van me verwachtte. Wat wilde hij nou eigenlijk?

Ik zuchtte voor de zoveelste keer wanneer ik aan hem dacht, en besloot het maar over me heen te laten komen. Ik zou wel zien hoe het zou gaan lopen. Ik staarde naar het landschap buiten en besefte me wederom hoe erg ik het hier had gemist. Veel herken ik terug, en meestal bezorgt me dat alleen een glimlach op mijn gezicht. De herinneringen die zich in Marokko hadden vervaagt kwamen nu stuk weer stuk naar boven. Ik had hier zoveel moois achtergelaten en daarom moest en zou ik mijn leven hier weer oppakken, dat moest gewoon!

.

Snikkend geef ik Naila een dikke knuffel.
Wat moet ik toch zonder jou? Ze grinnikte en streek met haar hand langs mijn wang.
Raak niet zo emotioneel wijffie, ik zie je morgen toch weer. Je bent hier nu Ouafaa, geniet er nou maar van. Rust goed uit vandaag, en morgen neem ik Ouacima met me mee, goed? Ik knikte terwijl de tranen nog over mijn wangen rolde. Omar zat al in de auto, op Naila aan het wachten en snel zwaaide ik naar hem.
Naila, bedankt voor alles. Ik waardeer het echt! En bedank Omar ook voor mij.. Ik bel je zodra ik uitgeslapen ben.. Ze schudde met haar hoofd.
Daar hoef je mij noch Omar voor te bedanken. Alles voor jou.. Ophouden nu met huilen schatje, de gebeurtenissen van de afgelopen tijd hebben je al bewezen dat alles goed zal komen. Ik knikte bevestigend, en ze veegde nog snel een traan van me wang. 

Toen ze zich omdraaide om weg te lopen keerde ze zich toch nog om en plaatste een snelle kus op mijn wang.
Tot morgen Ik knikte slikkend, en wachtte tot ze in de auto was gestapt, om haar uit te zwaaien. Vervolgens bleef ik staan tot ze de straat waren uitgereden.
De straat was opmerkelijk stil en bestond voornamelijk uit gezinswoningen. Dat zou nog gezellig worden, en ik draaide me toen om naar het huis wat nu mijn thuis was. Wetend dat hij zich ook thuis bevond doe ik rumoerig de deur open en dump mijn spullen in de gang. De deur sluit ik met een harde klap dicht. 

Toch kwam de stilte mij tegemoet, ik haal daarop nonchalant mijn schouders op. Hij was dus toch niet thuis, de auto die voor de deur stond had hij vandaag waarschijnlijk voor iets anders ingeruild. Zuchtend gooi ik mijn jasje en schoenen uit. Ik open de eerste de beste deur die ik tegenkom en ga er vanuit dat het de woonkamer betreft. En ik had gelijk, alleen was het niet bepaald netjes te noemen. Stijlvol was het wel ingericht, dat moest ik toegeven. Toch was het papierwerk dat overal lag het enige wat mijn aandacht nu trok. Ik zuchtte en raapte wat papieren van de bank. Het witte kleedje trok ik recht en wilde de paperassen op de eettafel leggen waar hij waarschijnlijk vaak aan het werk scheen te zitten. 

Het was merkwaardig te noemen, gezien er niet verderop naast de schuifdeuren, die het uitzicht gaf op een bloemrijke tuin, een werkbureau stond. Waarom dan de eettafel zou je, je afvragen.. Ik haal weer diep adem, en leg de bladeren die ik nog steeds in mijn handen had, netjes op elkaar. Hoofdschuddend en denkend aan zijn slordigheid draai ik me om. Ik schrik van zijn gedaante en laat hierdoor alles uit mijn handen vallen. Ik kan ook geen gil onderdrukken, en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw staarde hij me daarop aan.
Waarom schrik je vrouwlief? Je bent immers veilig en wel in je eigen huis. Niks kan je hier gebeuren. Slikkend staarde ik hem aan.
Ik dacht dat je niet thuis was? Hij haalde zijn schouders op en liep langs me heen waarna hij plaatsnam aan de eettafel.
Ik was boven aan het bidden, dus ik kon je niet verwelkomen vrouwtje van me. Hij keek me een momentlang aan, schonk me een glimlach en richtte zich toen op zijn werk.
Trouwens, kon je niet nog harder de buitendeur dichtslaan, de overburen hadden je ook graag willen horen thuiskomen. Ik voelde hoe mijn wangen zich rood kleurde, en besefte me dat hij dus had gemerkt dat ik zo naar zijn aandacht had gezocht. Ik besloot daarom dus, gewoon recht door zee te zijn.
Waarom kwam je vandaag niet naar het vliegveld? Stel dat ik Naila niet op de hoogte had gebracht? Of ik er gewoon vanuit was gegaan dat je zou komen? Triomfantelijk keek hij naar me op.
Je hebt me zelf nadrukkelijk gevraagd niet te komen, en om precies te zijn waren je woorden: Je kan van mij de boom in! Ik merkte hoe ik mijn geduld begon te verliezen, toch probeerde ik kalm te blijven. Ik wilde hem dit pleziertje niet gunnen, dus bleef ik hem uitdagend aankijken. Terwijl ik tegelijkertijd walgde van de egosme die ik in de toon van zijn stem had opgemerkt.
Als je enig hersencel bezat in die irritante kop van je, dan had je wel geweten dat er een reden was voor mijn uitbarsting die ik op je voicemail achter gelaten had. Bovendien, had je alsnog de moeite kunnen nemen je vrouw op te halen van het vliegveld, aangezien je toch thuis zit vandaag. Ongenteresseerd staarde hij me aan. Het deed hem echt niets, en dat deed me pijn.
Ik zit thuis omdat ik inderdaad een vrije dag had genomen vandaag, zodat ik je op kon komen halen van het vliegveld. Maar nadat je me, via het bericht dat je hebt achtergelaten, zo had toegesnauwd neem ik vandaag de tijd mijn werk af te maken. Dus als je het niet erg vind? Mijn ogen werden groot van woede, toch liet ik het niet merken. In plaats daarvan voelde ik hoe de brok zich in mijn keel had gevestigd en hoe die elk moment een stortvloed van tranen kon veroorzaken.
Waarom doe je zo? Ik probeer de trilling in mijn stem te beheersen.
Wat bedoel je? Zei hij, alsof zijn neus bloedde. Ik sloot voor even mijn ogen, en richtte mijn blik toen op de grond. Mijn handen haalde ik nerveus bij elkaar. Ik hoorde hoe hij aanstalten maakte om op te staan, en vervolgens hoorde ik zijn voetstappen dichterbij komen. 

Als hij dan eindelijk voor me staat legt hij zijn hand onder mijn kin zodat ik naar hem opkijk.
Je hebt me gemist, is het niet? Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer, en voel hoe zijn vingers over mijn wang strijken. 
Je hebt al die tijd verlangd naar mijn kussen die je doen streven naar meer, naar mijn aanrakingen op je zachte huid die je naar een andere dimensie kunnen voeren. Zeg eens eerlijk Ouafaa.. Je hebt me gemist.. Ik slikte en door de tedere aanraking van zijn hand over mijn gezicht kan ik niks anders doen dan zijn vraag bevestigen. Ik was zwak, in zijn bijzijn werd ik altijd zwak. 
Ja Mijn stem klonk schor, bijna op fluistertoon maar genoeg om de voldoening in zijn ogen op te kunnen merken. Ik probeer zijn blik vast te houden en ik voel hij mijn hand in de zijne neemt en naar zijn gezicht leidt. 

Ik streek over zijn wang, en onder mijn vingertoppen voel ik de stoppels. Er speelde zich een glimlach op zijn gezicht. Hij genoot ervan, en terwijl ik me goed besefte dat ik verwikkeld was geraakt in een spel dat door hem was begonnen, toch wilde ik van het moment kunnen genieten. Ik sloot mijn ogen, en voelde niet snel later zijn zachte lippen op de mijne. Ik snak naar meer, maar hij schijnt me te willen pesten door steeds zijn mond van me af te halen wanneer ik mezelf dichter tegen hem aandruk. Mijn ogen hield ik gesloten, en snel daarna voel ik zijn vingers over de binnenkant van mijn pols gaan. Doordat hij deze zwakke punt van me had ontdekt maakte hij er maar al te graag gebruik van. Met mijn andere hand probeer ik onder zijn shirt te komen, en als ik zijn zachte huid onder mijn vingertoppen voel besef ik me hoeveel ik hem heb gemist. Alsof er iets magisch tussen ons leek op te spelen blijf ik verlangen naar zijn liefkozende aanrakingen. Ik voel me hemels, en dan uit het niets doet hij een stap achteruit.

Slikkend en met roodgloeiende wangen staar ik hem aan.
Ik moet weer aan het werk.. Zijn stem klonk vasthoudend, alsof hij niet hetzelfde had ervaren als dat het vuur dat het bij mij leek op te laaien. Ik knikte behoedzaam en streek snel met mijn vingers over mijn lippen. Hij draaide zich om en liep weer naar de tafel waar hij zijn werk leek te hervatten, mij totaal negerend. Het was voorbij. De magie was verbroken, alsof het er nooit was geweest

En ik? Ik draaide me ook om, en ging opzoek naar de badkamer. Ik zou me opfrissen, en uitgeput in bed kruipen Ik was op, ik had geen energie meer voor vandaag. Redouan`s vaagheid was een bekommering voor morgen*   


*Thanx voor de reacties..

Kus,
Faat!*

----------


## brother

Hmm.. je hebt nog steeds de magie in je vingers..  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## orka-ogen

Faatje je hebtmegewoon gek gemaakt met je verhaal, ik verlang echt naar een vervolg

plaats je die zo vlug mogelijk

----------


## Hasoena

Twarke Allah 3liek,


Ik heb geen woorden meer om je schrijftalent te verwoorden....  :blij:   :blij:   :blij:  

Boesa
T

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door orka-ogen_ 
> *Faatje je hebtmegewoon gek gemaakt met je verhaal, ik verlang echt naar een vervolg
> 
> plaats je die zo vlug mogelijk*



*Dank je wel schat... InsaAllah vanavond, en anders morgen...

Brother: Ik zal de magie in me vingers nooit verliezen, dat geld ook voor de magie die mijn lippen en tong een ander kunnen bezorgen...

Oke dat klonk best wel walgelijk.. Anyway! Vanavond dus, of morgen..

Groetjes!
Fa*

----------


## orka-ogen

ik zie er echt naar uit

----------


## brother

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Dank je wel schat... InsaAllah vanavond, en anders morgen...
> 
> Brother: Ik zal de magie in me vingers nooit verliezen, dat geld ook voor de magie die mijn lippen en tong een ander kunnen bezorgen...
> 
> Oke dat klonk best wel walgelijk.. Anyway! Vanavond dus, of morgen..
> 
> Groetjes!
> Fa*



met een kus verander je een mens in een kikker.. dus hou ze maar lekker thuis..  :knipoog:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door brother_ 
> *met een kus verander je een mens in een kikker.. dus hou ze maar lekker thuis.. *


*Ooh werkelijk??
In welke fantasiewereld ben jij grootgebracht dan?*

----------


## brother

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Ooh werkelijk??
> In welke fantasiewereld ben jij grootgebracht dan?*


dont know..  :vreemd:

----------


## moemoe

Hey choekeloew,  :frons:  ik schaam me een beetje dat ik al een tijdje niets heb laten weten van me (wegens luiheid) .. maar ik heb al jou vervolgjes telkens weer gelezen, heb er egt zwaar van genoten meid! Telkens weer moet ik hetzelfde zeggen: BAZ!! SUPER!! MEGA! CHAPOO!!! HOU VAN JOUUUUU!!!! 

krijg ik nu nog een vervolgje please! Verwen me....  :grote grijns:  

kus!

----------


## mejnoon

Spannend.. ik wil je niet rushen maar meid ik wil meer! 
Yallah zied snel tikken  :argwaan:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

Ik was in een ongemakkelijke positie in slaap gevallen, en ook sliep ik niet echt vast dus toen ik geluid in de kamer hoorde deed ik mijn ogen open, en kijk meteen in twee nieuwsgierige paar ogen.
Je bent wakker.. Moeizaam knik ik en kijk de twee jongens verward aan.
Hebben jullie hier gewacht tot ik wakker ben geworden.. Ze schudde met hun hoofd, en als ze geluid op de trap horen schuilen ze zich meteen onder mijn bed. Hoofdschuddend kan ik geen lach onderdrukken en draai me op mijn andere zijde. 
Laat jullie tante Ouafaa slapen, waar zijn jullie? Ik staar naar de kamerdeur en zie Rachida verschijnen. Als ze mijn open ogen opmerkt komt ze lachend op me af.
Sorry, hebben ze je wakker gemaakt? Ze zijn ook zo nieuwsgierig. Ze ploft zittend op het bed neer en plant een snelle kus op me wang.
Ze hebben me niet wakker gemaakt, ik sliep niet echt fijn. En nu ik weet dat jullie er zijn ga ik toch opstaan. Lachend schudde ze met haar hoofd.
Ik weet dat jullie onder het bed zitten, dus kom daar vandaan en ga jullie vader lastigvallen beneden. En Ouafaa, blijf gerust liggen. We gaan toch zo weg, en we hoorde van Redouan dat je moe was en je bed maar bent gaan opzoeken. Ik knikte gapend.
Ja, maar ik moet sowieso opstaan. Moet nog bidden en mijn koffers uitpakken. Ze knikte begrijpend en stond vervolgens op, een seconde later kwamen haar zoontjes onder het bed vandaan en rende ze giechelend de kamer uit. Hoofdschuddend volgt ze hun niet veel later

Ik maak aanstalten om op te staan, en ga snel de wassing verrichten voor het gebed. Ik wilde mijn schoonouders nog even zien, maar wilde wel eerst het gebed hebben verricht. Als ik dat dan heb gedaan loop ik snel naar beneden, en in de woonkamer aangekomen word ik hartelijk omarmd door iedereen. Mijn schoonvader, de laatste die ik groet trekt me aan mijn hand op de bank om naast hem te zitten. Trots legt hij zijn arm op mijn schouders en trekt me even tegen zich aan.
Dit is dus mijn schoondochter, een geschenk voor de familie. Alhamdullilah, dat ze Redouan een keer thuis kan houden is al een hele presentatie. Ik moet lachen om zijn opmerking, maar als de blik van Redouan de mijne kruist is me het lachen al snel vergaan. Hij vind het schijnbaar niet grappig, in tegenstelling tot de rest in de kamer.
Hoe was je reis mijn lieve meisje? Hier heb je thee.. Wil je wat eten? Mijn schoonmoeder schoof me een klein tafeltje aan met een glas thee, en maakte al aanstalten om eten uit de keuken te halen.
Nee nee, ik heb geen honger. Doe geen moeite, en kom zitten. Bedenkelijk keek ze me daarop aan.
Weet je het zeker? Ik knikte overtuigend en uiteindelijk nam ze toch plaats om ook haar glas thee op te drinken. Wat een lief gebaar, van hun allemaal. Iets wat Redouan duidelijk niet van hun had gerfd. De avond verloopt gewoontjes, lekker gezellig.. Ik vond het jammer dat iedereen al snel weg ging, ik merkte namelijk dat ik niet echt slaap had en dat betekende dus dat ik lang wakker zou gaan blijven en me dus zou gaan vervelen. Want echt goed gezelschap zou Redouan niet zijn.. Zuchtend vervolgde ik dus na het afscheid mijn weg naar de slaapkamer om mijn koffers uit te pakken
In mijn handtas zoek ik de foto van mijn moeder, en verberg hem in de la van mijn nachtkastje. Als er iets op de grond valt pak ik het op en merk dat het, de kaartje is van Samir. Glimlachend lees ik zijn naam en de rest van zijn visitekaartje.* 

_Advocatenbureau Annoor

Samir Ayyounih

Gespecialiseerd in echtscheidingen, adoptie en voogdijen._ 

*Nieuwsgierig trok ik mijn wenkbrauw op. En onderaan stonden de nummers waarop ik deze genoemde advocaat kon bereiken. Het werd nu erg interessant, vooral nu ik had gezien dat hij gespecialiseerd was in zaken omtrent Adoptie. Ik leg hem vervolgens neer onder de foto van mijn moeder waarvoor ik nog een fotolijst deze week zou kopen Kort daarna ben ik het al vergeten, althans het adopteren van Ayoub blijft in me hoofd rondspoken


De weken verstreken, en ik pakte mijn leven op in Nederland. Ik had al snel wat sollicitatiegesprekken staan en probeerde me er mentaal op voor te bereiden. Ik wilde echt houvast hebben, iets wat ik in het huwelijk met Redouan nog niet had ervaren.
Hij bleef zich afstandelijk gedragen, maar ik probeerde me erbij neer te leggen omdat hij vaak mijn verlangens stilde tijdens de nachten die we vol passie met elkaar deelde.
Dat hij me vaak gek maakte, om me dan vervolgens doodleuk te laten staan was een gebeurtenis dat zich vaak herhaalde. Ik begreep het niet, maar stond er op een gegeven ogenblik ook niet meer bij stil. Misschien was dit zijn manier om mij te doen beseffen dat ik niet zonder hem kon.. Ik wist het niet.. 

Walid was op de hoogte van de zaken omtrent de spanningen in mijn huwelijk. Toch hielp hij me door te zeggen dat ik geduld moest hebben, dat ik sterk in me schoenen moest blijven staan.. Ik moest de Ouafaa blijven die elk ander kende, de dame die niet te breken was. Maar in dit geval twijfelde zelfs ik, vooral wanneer ik de zoveelste ruzie heb met Redouan en bij Walid weer huilend op de bank beland

Ouacima en Naila bezorgde me leuke dagen wanneer ik me thuis verveelde. Het was al snel net als vanouds, alsof ik nooit was geweest.. Alsof ik die in het huwelijk was getreden het enige was dat was veranderd binnen onze vriendschap.. De bekende plaatsen waar we vaak aten en of gezellige uren doorbrachten was het eerste wat we bezochte toen we een dag samen weg waren. En telkens weer het besef dat ik het zo had gemist Ook wat goede vrienden had ik gezien, zoals Farid een neef van Naila. Die door een auto-ongeluk in een rolstoel was beland. Hij was vader van twee prachtige kinderen, en zijn vrouw was een goede vriendin van ons geworden. En Farid zelf was voor mij, Naila en Ouacima een grote broer die er in wat voor situatie ook altijd voor ons klaar zou staan

Ook de aankomende bruiloft van Naila waar een gehele voorbereiding aan vooraf ging was iets wat we vaak met z`n drien deelde. Ik keek echt uit naar haar bruiloft en kon niet wachten om oude kennissen en of vrienden weer terug te zien op deze speciale gelegenheid 

Mijn schoonfamilie zag ik bijna dagelijks en iedereen toonde oprecht interesse in mijn leven. Ik probeerde zelf veel tijd voor ze vrij te maken omdat ze aanvoelde als mijn nieuwe familie. De familie waar ik me goed en veilig bij voelde, ondanks de akkefietjes die ik met Redouan had. Mijn schoonouders zagen me als hun eigen dochter, en keer op keer besefte ik me ook wat een geluk ik had. Mijn schoonzussen, en zwagers probeerde me allemaal op hun eigen manier te laten weten dat ik in wat voor situatie dan ook niet moest vergeten dat ik hun had. Ze steunde me in de keuzes die ik wilde maken voor de toekomst, en hielpen me waar nodig.. Alhamdullilah.. Dit was iets waar ik dagelijks alhamdullilah voor moest zeggen en dat deed ik ook..

Mijn vader had ik sinds mijn terugkomst n keer gezien, en dat was zelfs in het bijzijn van Walid. Hij heeft me nooit in zijn huis uitgenodigd en dat deed me pijn, ook al wist ik dat het niet zijn keus was Walid was zelf dus een grote steun voor me geworden, hij was er voor me wanneer ik hem nodig had. Jammer genoeg had ik nog niet de tijd gevonden hem voor te stellen aan Redouan. Dat gold ook voor mijn vader. Hij had sinds mijn trouw nog nooit een gesprek gevoerd met zijn enige schoonzoon. Telkens wanneer ik het Redouan vroeg zei hij me dat hij het te druk had. En dat kon ik best geloven, al wist ik niet wat hij precies uitspookte met zijn werk.. En wanneer ik het voorstelde aan Walid zei hij me dat hij altijd wel tijd kon maken, en dat het aan Redouan zelf lag wanneer ze elkaar eindelijk konden ontmoeten..

Maar hoe vaak ik Redouan ook op de hoogte stelde van de tijd die ik met Walid doorbracht hij deed geen enkele moeite mijn dierbare broer te ontmoeten.. De zoveelste teleurstelling die ik van Redouan moest verdragen*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

Ik staar even naar het visitekaartje maar als Redouan de slaapkamer binnen komt leg ik hem snel weer weg.
Als je klaar bent met het fotolijstje voor je moeder, dan wil ik graag gaan slapen.. Gapend liep hij de badkamer in. Iets in me zegt me dat ik het nu moet zeggen. Ik heb nu een vaste baan gekregen bij een basisschool en daarnaast miste ik Ayoub ontzettend en wilde ik hem het liefst zo snel mogelijk bij me hebben. Maar het ging me vooral om zijn gebroken stem vanmorgen aan de telefoon. Hij miste me, maar ik hem nog meer
Redouan ik moet je wat vertellen Ik zucht en loop richting de badkamer waar hij me vragend aankijkt.
Ik wil Ayoub adopteren De woorden komen er snel uit, en pas daarna besef ik me dat ik het heb gezegd. Hij keek me raar aan, en zijn blik doet me op de n of andere manier huiveren.
Je wilt wat? Ik slik even, en probeer me sterk te houden.
Je hebt me wel gehoord, ik wil Ayoub adopteren. Je weet wel Ayoub, de jongen die.. Hij onderbrak me.
Ik weet wie Ayoub is, maar wat je daarna zegt Ouafaa, wil je een kind adopteren? Ongelovig keek hij me aan, en wanneer hij dan uit het niets begint te lachen besef ik me dat hij denkt dat het een grap is.
Redouan, doe normaal! Ik ben serieus met jou, ik ben het al een lange tijd van plan. Voordat jij berhaupt in mijn leven kwam, hij heeft niemand daar. Ik wil hem hiernaartoe halen Redouan ik ben serieus Hij stopte abrupt met lachen na mijn woorden en schud dan langzaam zijn hoofd.
Ik ga geen kind adopteren, dat is het raarste wat ik ooit gehoord heb.. Het is mijn kind niet.. Ik gooi mijn handen in de lucht, dit gesprek zou dezelfde wending krijgen als onze gesprekken de afgelopen tijd. Het zou ongetwijfeld aflopen in een ruzie. 
Nee, het is inderdaad niet jou kind. Logisch, daarom wil ik hem adopteren toch. Redouan, ik wil dit graag. Doe het anders voor mij Ik probeerde hem wanhopig aan te kijken, maar hij leek niet van gedachten te veranderen door de charmes die ik in de strijd gooide.

We hebben niet eens een stabiele relatie, en dan kom je met het plan om een kind te gaan adopteren Ik word boos om zijn reacties, en krijg echt het idee dat hij denkt dat ik n of ander dom wicht ben, die niet weet waar ze over praat.
Luister Wij hadden een stabiele relatie maar ik weet niet door welke kuren je deze rare afstandelijke gedrag ten opzichte van mij vertoont. Maar het heeft in elk geval niks met mij te maken. Hij haalt raar zijn wenkbrauwen op, en richt zich dan op de lopende kraan om zijn tanden te poetsen.
Je bent echt een ongelofelijke rotzak. Ik probeer een normaal gesprek met je te voeren maar je lacht me eerst gewoon uit, en vervolgens negeer je me doodleuk. Redouan, met dit kinderachtige gedrag kom je nergens. Je bent een getrouwde man, mijn man. Wanneer ga je, je ernaar gedragen dan! Ik viel tegen hem uit, en probeerde mezelf te kalmeren. Tegen hem schreeuwen zou immers niet helpen. En hij leek zich steeds meer van me te vervreemde. Vooral nu hij me alsnog bleef negeren.

Ik blijf hem aanstaren en als hij klaar is met tanden poetsen werpt hij me een korte blik toe.
Voor mij is deze discussie al ten einde Ouafaa. Ik ben duidelijk geweest toch..? Ik schud ongemakkelijk met mijn hoofd.
Nee je bent niet duidelijk Redouan! Leg het me alstublieft nog eens uit. Waarom doe je zo raar? Hij haalde zijn schouders op en liep langs me heen de slaapkamer in.
Ik doe toch niks.. Ik zuchtte diep.
Redouan, ik ga hem met of zonder jou toch adopteren. Ik praat bloedserieus als het om dit onderwerp gaat. Misschien moet je er gewoon even over nadenken.. Hij schudde vastbesloten zijn hoofd.
Ik adopteer Ayoub niet, en jij ook niet. Gezien het feit dat je mijn vrouw bent, kun je wel verwachten dat jij hem ook niet gaat adopteren. Ik voelde hoe de woede zich weer in me opborrelde, en nu had ik dus echt de behoefte hem een klap te verkopen. Hij denkt echt dat hij wat is, dat hij nu de baas is over mij.. Wat een idiote mannengedachte was dat?

Redouan 

De wereld draait om de zon en niet om jou Redouan.. Ik haal grinnikend mijn wenkbrauwen op.
Ouafaa, wat wil je nu van me..? Ik stap ondertussen het bed in, maar probeer haar vurende ogen die me aanstaarde niet los te laten.
Ik wil dat je normaal tegen me doet, dat ten eerste. En daarna misschien naar me luistert wat betreft de adoptie waar echt serieus over gepraat moet worden. Ik zucht diep en wurm me onder de dekens, hier had ik echt geen zin in. Ik had al een conversatie met Samira gehad vanmiddag en dit nog van mijn vrouw te horen elke avond daar had ik echt geen zin in. Ik mompel wat in de hoop haar stil te krijgen.
Ik ben duidelijk geweest Ouafaa. Hou erover op. Neem een kind met Farid zou ik zeggen, doe nu dan het licht uit en kom slapen Ik ontwijk haar geschrokken blik en sluit mijn ogen. Ik had Farid`s naam niet moeten noemen, maar het maakte me zo boos. En bij de zoveelste ruzie die ik met haar heb kan ik mezelf niet bedwingen de naam te noemen van de klootzak die ik haat. De man die haar hart schijnbaar eerder dan ik heeft gestolen.
Ongelofelijke rotzak die je bent! Ik begin spijt te krijgen dat ik ooit met je ben getrouwd. Haar woorden dringen tot me door, tegelijkertijd besef ik me dat ze me toch niet zijn naam heeft horen noemen. 

Door haar woorden moet ik toch wel even slikken en een onbeschrijfbare gevoel van angst overmant me.
Wat zei je? Mijn ogen springen open en woest kijk ik haar aan.
Je hebt me wel gehoord, je bent gewoon een egost. En dat je niet van me houdt is nu wel gebleken gezien je de woorden nooit tegen me hebt uitgesproken.. Ik spring uit bed en loop naar haar toe, mijn hand die ik onder haar kin leg heft haar gezicht naar me op.
Wat wil je van me Ze slikt even maar kijkt toch uitdagend naar me op. Alsof ik geen partij voor haar was, alsof ze me makkelijk aankon. Maar ik wist dat het tegendeel nu van toepassing was.
Ik wil dat je het zegt.. zeg het me Redouan, ik smeek het je.. Haar stem klonk schor en de tranen die zich op haar wangen een weg probeerde te vinden om zich te herenigen was hetgeen wat me nogmaals deed beseffen wat voor zwak ze voor me had. Maar ik zou de woorden niet uitspreken..

Langzaam streek ik een lok haar achter haar oor. En mijn andere hand die naar haar pols reikte streek langzaam aan de binnenkant daarvan. Ik zag de glinstering in haar ogen, de voldoening die me doet beseffen dat ze genoot van mijn aanrakingen op haar zachte huid.. En als ik met mijn lippen uitdagend over die van haar streek voel en hoor ik hoe ze naar adem snakt.. Ik bijt zachtjes op haar onderlip, en plant uiteindelijk een kus op haar mondhoek.. 

Langzaam deed ik vervolgens een stap achteruit, en tevreden bekijk ik het resultaat. Trillend door mijn aanraking keek ze me toch gebroken aan. Het gaf me de nodige voldoening haar zo te zien, ze was zo zwak. Zo zwak in mijn bijzijn, en hierdoor wist ik dat ze naar me zou blijven verlangen.. Ze zou me nooit kunnen verlaten, daar was ze te zwak voor.. En wat genoot ik ervan haar zo te zien.. Ouafaa, had ik in mijn bezit.. Dat wist ik als geen ander

Ik draai me algauw om en stap weer in bed, zonder haar verder nog een woord te zeggen. En ook zij zei geen woord meer, ze stapte enkele secondes later ook naast me in bed, en als ik haar arm om me heen voel verschijnt er automatisch een glimlach op me gezicht.. Nogmaals een bevestiging


De volgende dag 


Ik been met haar de winkelstraat uit, en merk hoe ze wat sneller loopt om mijn grote passen bij te houden.
Ik zet je op de hoek van je straat af en ga daarna weer terug naar mijn werk. Ik kan niet geloven dat je me hiervoor belt Samira. Je lijkt wel een klein kind.. Ze snuift en negeert mijn verhitte reactie.
Niemand weet het van ons weet je nog, en dat wil ik zo houden. Je hebt geen vervoer naar huis? Dan bel je toch een taxi! Wat val je mij daarmee lastig, sinds wanneer heb je me benoemd tot je persoonlijke taxichauffeur? Ze reageert er niet op en slaat met mij de hoek om richting mijn auto, vervolgens grijpt ze naar me bovenarm en in een fractie van een seconde sta ik stil en draai me naar haar om.

Haar handen gaan naar mijn gezicht, en verleidelijk kijkt ze me aan. Ik doe een stap naar achter als de muur me tegenhoudt. Slikkend zie ik toe hoe ze me gek maakt met haar lichamelijke bewegingen langs mijn lichaam en de aanraking van haar vingers op mijn huid.
Ik miste je schatje.. Je vind het toch niet erg dat ik je heb gebeld.. Toch lieverd? Ik sluit voor even mijn ogen, en schudt mijn hoofd om haar vraag te beantwoorden. Ik was niet in staat het haar met woorden te zeggen. Haar handen glijden dan makkelijk van me af en als ik mijn ogen daarop openmaak zie ik hoe ze me triomfantelijk aankijkt. Ik slik even en fatsoeneer mijzelf om daarna rechtop te gaan staan.
Laten we gaan Ik versnel mijn pas richting de auto en hoor hoe ze me grinnikend achteraan huppelt. 
Je kan niet zonder me Redouan, geef nou maar toe. Het gaat al vanaf het begin goed, waarom wil je na vandaag ineens van me af? Je gaat me toch niet verlaten voor haar? Ik begin me te irriteren aan haar gepraat. 
Samira, houd je mond en loop door. Ik moet nog zoveel doen Ik zeg daarna niks meer en ze schijnt haar mond te houden zoals ik haar had gevraagd te doen. Als ze kort daarna weer naar mijn arm grijpt kijk ik haar gerriteerd aan.
Wat?? Met grote ogen staarde ze me aan.
Kijk dan! Dat is die gozer met wie ze daar zit, die Farid weet je wel.. Dat is hij.. Ik zei toch dat ze je niet trouw is, en alsnog wil. Haar woorden verstomde en met grote ogen kijk ik naar Ouafaa die in het eettentje het duidelijk naar haar zin heeft met de man die tegenover haar zit. Zwaar gekrenkt in mijn waardigheid steek ik de straat over om woest naar binnen te lopen..

Hoe durfde ze mij zo te beledigen, te bedriegen, mijn eigen vrouw ging gewoon vreemd en zat doodleuk met haar minnaar te eten in een eettentje midden in het centrum. Dat kon ze mij niet flikken, ik was Redouan, niemand zou zoiets bij mij proberen, en al helemaal mijn vrouw niet! Ik dacht verder niet na, ik beende gewoon naar haar toe, ik was verhit van de woede. Dit zal haar bezuren*  

*Even een lange vervolg.. thanx voor de reacties..

En mejnoon.. hoe komt het dat we elkaar steeds missen op msn?

Faat*

----------


## Hasoena

Moooooooooooooooi

Twarke Allah 3liek meisje echt bazzzz 3liek zoals ze zeggen, hoe jij Schrijft kunnen maar heeeeeeel weinig....

En kijk uit naar het vervolgje... 
Dikke kusje

en Allemaal een fijne weekend ( en me weekend begint bij jullie in Nederland, zit morgen in eindhoven )  :Wink:

----------


## Vanity

WOOOOW, bedankt voor de mooie vervolgjes
Heb weer helemaal bijgelezen, je bent top

groeten,
Vanity

----------


## speedygirl

moooooi!!! Prachtig vervolg!!

Gaat redouan eindelijk weten dat het haar broer is en niet haar minnaaar  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## lamiae83

Oh meid wat geweldig ga snel verder, je bent helemaal top

----------


## moemoe

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!! dit meen je tog niet?! Ons zo hard in spanning laten?!! pleasssss schneelll met je vervolgjeuhhhhhh!!!!


dikke zoen!!!

----------


## pipomaroc

faaaaaaaaatttjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!


wielllieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee je maakt het wel heel spannend man !!

ewa ga snel door !!!!


xje 
pipo

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 


Lachend bestudeer ik de manier waarop Walid met de dame omgaat.
Ik ga even mijn neus poederen.. Ben zo terug.. Giechelend keek ze naar Walid, die het schijnbaar grappig vond omdat hij in de lach schoot.
Wat vind je van haar? Vraagt hij me wanneer ze is weggelopen. Ik haal me schouders op en prik in het eten dat op me bord lag. Vervolgens kijk ik weer op.
Ze maakt je gelukkig.. Daar gaat het toch om? Hij knikte, en sloeg zijn ogen neer. Ik stak mijn hand over de tafel heen naar de zijne, en zachtjes kneep ik erin.
Walid, ze is mooi, lief, slim, en het belangrijkste is dat ze jou gelukkig kan maken. Ik zie het aan die blik in je ogen als je naar haar kijkt. Ze was er voor je toen je iemand nodig had, ze heeft je gesteund in de moeilijke periodes, en met de gelukkige momenten heb je het geluk met haar gedeeld.. Met grote ogen keek hij naar me op, hij straalde en met een brede glimlach hield hij mijn blik vast.
Ze is een pittige tante, en dat heb jij wel nodig grote broer. Maar goed, ze bezit alle capaciteiten die mijn schoonzus moet bezitten. Dus mijn zegen heb je.. Het deed me goed de woorden uit te spreken, omdat ik het meende. En bij het zien van de stralende lach op zijn gezicht weet ik dat ik er goed aandoe dit over Naoual te zeggen. 

Hij had me vandaag aan haar voorgesteld, volgens hem had die het uitgesteld omdat zij niet durfde, en eigenlijk vond ik het niet eens zo erg omdat ik het wel begreep. Ze was een lieve dame, die duidelijk alles voor Walid over zou hebben. En als ik hem zo zag wist ik ook wel dat het wederzijds zou zijn. Hij was gek op haar, en het feit dat ze hem had gesteund juist in de periode dat hij iemand nodig had, dat was voor hem al genoeg om te weten dat ze er altijd voor hem zou zijn. En ik was blij dat hij zijn levensgenootje had gevonden, zoals hij haar had genoemd toen hij haar aan me voorstelde.

Waar ben je met je gedachtes? Toch niet bij die eikel h? Ik keek op, en schonk hem een glimlach.
Ik dacht aan Naoual en aan jou, nee niet aan Redouan maar bedankt dat je me aan hem herinnert. Hij zuchtte en ik zag diezelfde blik in zijn ogen, en voordat hij wat kan zeggen ben ik hem voor.
Walid, ik blijf bij hem. Dat met Ayoub komt wel goed.. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
Ik vind het wel genoeg zo Ouafaa, en hoe ik je ook eerst heb aangemoedigd geduld te blijven hebben, nu is het wel klaar. Je bent niet gelukkig bij hem Ouafaa, ik zie het toch aan je.. Ik zuchtte.
Walid, hij is mijn man. Niemand heeft gezegd dat het huwelijk rozengeur en maneschijn is, er zullen nog genoeg andere ruzies komen. Het komt wel goed tussen ons.. Hij schudde wederom met zijn hoofd.
Je klinkt alsof je niet zonder hem kunt.. Ouafaa ik wil je niet aanmoedigen van hem te gaan scheiden ofzo, dat is ook wel te overhaastig om te denken. Maar je moet echt laten zien dat hij niet over je heen kan lopen. Je bent zijn vrouw, en als hij weet dat het adopteren van Ayoub je gelukkig zal maken dan moet hij dat toch voor je overhebben? Ik haal nonchalant mijn schouders op. Ik werd er echt moe van om steeds dezelfde discussie te moeten voeren.
Je kunt ook zonder hem Ouafaa, vergeet dat niet. Ayoub adopteren kun je ook zonder hem, dus doe niet alsof je zonder hem niks bent ofzo. Ik ben je broer, je hebt mij, je hebt je vriendinnen. Papa, en zelfs Naoual. Hij is je niet waard als hij je zo blijft behandelen.. Ik sloot mijn ogen, het deed me pijn hem zo te horen praten over zijn zwager.

Wanneer ik weer naar hem wil opkijken, zie ik Naoual vanuit mijn ooghoeken weer aan komen lopen. Tegelijkertijd voel ik een stevige greep op mijn bovenarm.
Opstaan! Wij gaan nu naar huis! Geschrokken van de woedende stem, laat ik me uit mijn stoel ophijsen en kijk Walid angstig aan.
Wat doe je! Redouan laat haar los Walid was opgestaan, en de geschrokken blik in zijn ogen deed me even slikken.
Wat ga jij me vertellen dat ik mijn vrouw moet loslaten. Wie denk je wel niet dat je bent! Ik had hem nog niet aangekeken, bang dat de woedende blik in zijn ogen me nog banger zou maken dan dat ik al was. Toch was het zijn stem die me deed beven van angst. Wat had ik verkeerd gedaan?

Redouan, doe normaal. Doe rustig.. Wat is jou probleem? Walid had de nieuwsgierige blikken van omstanders opgemerkt en probeerde daarom Redouan te kalmeren. Ook de angstige blik in mijn ogen kan Walid niet zijn ontgaan.
Blijf bij mijn vrouw uit de buurt! Hoor je me? Ik breek je, niet in de zin van je botten, maar ik ga je breken op andere vlakken. Ben ik duidelijk? Voordat Walid daarop kan antwoorden trok Redouan me al achter zich aan. Inmiddels hadden de tranen zich al in me ogen gevormd, en kort daarna liepen ze over me wangen. Ik liet me meevoeren en hoor zijn boze uitlatingen wel, maar toch gaan ze langs me heen. Ik was zo geschrokken dat ik niet in staat was mezelf te verdedigen. Pas als ik in de auto zit en hij wegrijd durf ik hem even aan te kijken om vervolgens mijn blik van hem af te wenden.

Hoe durf je dit te doen? Wat zouden mijn ouders hier wel niet van denken? Gaan ze er vanuit dat ze de perfecte schoondochter hebben gaat mevrouw doodleuk met een andere vent op pad. En zo heb ik het nog netjes gezegd.. Verward kijk ik hem weer aan, waar had hij het over? 
Denk maar niet dat ik dom ben hoor! Ik had het in Marokko al in de gaten, ik ben Redouan El Zafari, met mij valt er niet te sollen.. Hij had zijn stem verheft, en zijn rijdgedrag zorgde ervoor dat ik bleef trillen van angst.
Goed dat je, je mond houdt. Je hebt hier zeker niks op te zeggen.. Of wel?? Ouafaa, beter ga je wat zeggen! Ik slikte en staarde even naar buiten. Als ik me naar hem omdraai merk ik de afwachtende blik op in zijn ogen.
Dat was Walid, mijn broer. Jammer dat je zo een haast had, anders had ik je wel even kunnen voorstellen.. De blik in zijn ogen veranderde, toch wendde ik mijn gezicht van hem af, en staarde stil naar buiten

Er werd geen woord meer gezegd, en hoe opmerkelijk stil hij ook was ik sloeg er geen acht op. Ik was te diep aan het denken over hoe teleurgesteld ik in hem was. Dat hij berhaupt zoiets van mij durfde te denken. Langzaam begon ik stil te staan bij de woorden van Walid eerder die dag; Ik kon ook zonder hem*   


*Dank je wel allemaal..
Heb een superdruk weekend achter de rug, dus sorry dat die zo kort is..

Groetjes!
Fatiha*

----------


## rwina_89

Je verhalen zijn geweldig ben net klaar op marokko.nl met het ander verhaal die je schrijft met liefdesdokter die is ook geweldig heb net een reactie geplaatst

kus saida

----------


## orka-ogen

meisje, je maakt me echt helemaal gek...
ik wil nog meer vervolgjes 
ik ben echt zenuwachtig
ik kan me echt inleven in het verhaal 

ik verlang naar meer, meer, meer

laat me aub niet te lang wachten

----------


## Hasoena

Prachtig, echt knap!!!


Boesa

----------


## mejnoon

we want more, we want more, we....

ik zie je idd weinig de laatste tijd, maarja je weet wat ze zeggen; het zal vast wel goed gaan, als je de persoon niet ziet... enne ja ik heb het alleen een beetje druk gehad maaruh heb verder zeker niets te klagen.

maaruh wanneer mogen we weer 'ns iets van je verwachten?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mert a bak

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :maf2:

----------


## d_nja

pooooh!!! de manier hoe jij dit verhaal schrijft, gewoon niet normaal!!
echt, trek het niet meer zit op het puntje van mijn stoel.....WIL MEER!!

DIKKE KUS

----------


## mejnoon

Het is alweer bijna een week geleden dat we iets mochten lezen... denk je dat er nog schot in komt?

Ik denk dat het kwellen ook deel uit maakt van jou schrijven!

 :stomp:

----------


## Hasoena

> _Geplaatst door mejnoon_ 
> *Het is alweer bijna een week geleden dat we iets mochten lezen... denk je dat er nog schot in komt?
> 
> Ik denk dat het kwellen ook deel uit maakt van jou schrijven!
> 
> *


Ewa is Geduld en nog eens Geduld hebben he Mejnoon, 

Maar niet te ontkennen dat als Faatje een vervolg neer typt die geduld meer dan waard is.... Of niet???  :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:  

H,

----------


## lubna

slm faatje!!!! je verhaal is supper!!!!!!! 
men pc is al een tijdje stuk dus heb ik veel gemist. heb vandaag 4,50 euro uitgegeven om jou verhaal verder te lezen. wollah was de 4,50 euro waard!!!!! doe snel verder e dikke kusjes

----------


## Vanity

nog steeds niks  :frons:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 

De bel was meerdere keren gegaan, maar ik was in de pan blijven roeren en had niet opgekeken. Mijn gedachtes waren mijlenver, en op de n of andere manier hoorde ik het geroep van Walid niet. Pas bij de zoveelste keer als hij de bel lang blijft indrukken lijk ik te ontwaken, en veeg snel mijn handen aan mijn schort af. Onderweg naar de buitendeur hoor ik Walid weer roepen.
Ja, ik kom er aan.. Fluister ik bijna onverstaanbaar. Als ik de deur heb geopend raast hij langs me heen, blijkbaar naar iets zoekend.
Waar is hij? Roept hij als ik de deur achter hem dicht heb gesloten.
Walid, doe normaal. Ga even zitten.. Mijn woorden lijken hem te bedaren.
Heeft die wat bij je gedaan? Ik schud verward mijn hoofd.
Natuurlijk niet.. Hij dacht dat ik vreemdging, ik heb hem in de auto verteld wie je was, en daarna heeft die me thuis afgezet om vervolgens hard weg te rijden. Ik weet niet waar hij is.. Zuchtend keek Walid me aan.
Pak je spullen Ouafaa, je gaat met mij mee.. Ik loop hem negerend voorbij de woonkamer in waar ik plaatsneem op de bank.
Ik ga nergens heen Walid, doe normaal.. Hij ploft naast me neer en kijkt me afwachtend aan.
Hij kent de broer van zijn eigen vrouw niet eens, en daarbij vertrouwt hij je gewoon niet. Hij dacht dat je vreemdging, Ouafaa, je moet bij hem weg.. Na zijn woorden kijk ik een ogenblik naar hem op.
Niet doen Walid, ik kan niet zomaar bij hem weg. Zeg dat niet.. Hij stond op en begon te ijsberen in de woonkamer.
Ik begrijp jou niet, de manier waarop hij je behandelt Ouafaa. Hoe kun je nou zo over je heen laten lopen? Ik haal mijn schouders op.
Omdat ik van hem hou De woorden komen makkelijk uit mijn mond, en de verwarde blik in Walid`s ogen doet me nadenken. 
Hij is mijn man Walid, ik moet gewoon geduld hebben. Ik weet nu waarom hij zich zo gedroeg de afgelopen weken, nu dit opgehelderd is kunnen we gewoon verder.. Hij schudde wederom met zijn hoofd.
Je bent echt ongelofelijk, en te goed voor deze wereld. Maar je moet niet denken dat je geen kant op kunt zodra het er toch op aankomt. Vergeet niet bij mij aan te kloppen.. Glimlachend kijk ik op, en knik langzaam. 

Ik weet dat hij het goed bedoelde, en ik wist ook zeker dat hij alleen het beste voor me wilde maar ik moest dit alleen doen. Redouan en ik, waren de personen om wie het ging, en wij samen moesten er uitkomen. En hoe erg ik het ook vond dat hij me van ontrouw had beschuldigd, dat hij me al die tijd niet had vertrouwd, toch hield ik van hem. Hij was mijn man, en ik zou me alsnog niet kunnen voorstellen wat ik zonder hem zou moeten..

Walid bleef bij me eten, en hield me gezelschap waardoor ik het incident een beetje kon vergeten. De rest van de avond was Redouan niet thuis gekomen. Ik had me sterk tegenover Walid opgesteld, ik deed alsof het me niks deed en ik de volste vertrouwen had in het feit dat het wel goed tussen ons zou komen.. Maar toen Walid die avond vertrok ben ik huilend op de bank in elkaar gezakt. Ik had me beseft dat hij me al die tijd had gebruikt, hij had me als een object gezien die hij kon gebruiken.. Hij had met mijn gevoelens gespeeld terwijl ik alleen maar van hem wilde houden.. Ik wilde alleen gelukkig met hem samen leven, was dat dan teveel gevraagd?

Blijkbaar wel, want toen ik de volgende morgen op de bank wakker werd had ik het gevoel dat hij thuis was geweest maar hij zich nu niet meer in het huis bevond. Toen ik de slaapkamer vervolgens binnenliep zag ik meteen dat het bed onbeslapen was, en de kastdeur die open stond bevestigde mijn vermoedens. Hij was weg..


Op mijn werk genoot ik van de lachende gezichtjes van de kinderen om me heen. Ze waren allemaal zo blij, en gelukkig. Niets kon hun breken, ze werden nog beschermd. Beschermd tegen de harde werkelijkheid.. Als ik er bij stil stond miste ik Ayoub nog meer. Ik zag hem helemaal voor me, hoe hij hard werkte op het land omdat er anders niks zou worden gedaan. Ik zuchtte, en hoopte stiekem dat ik hem snel weer in me armen kon sluiten.

Ik probeerde dus zo min mogelijk aan Redouan te denken, toch lukte mij dat niet helemaal. Ik ontweek Walid, Ouacima en Naila de komende dagen. Ik deed alsof ik het heel druk had met mijn werk. En toen ik zoals elk weekend onderweg naar mijn schoonouders was wist ik nog steeds niet waar Redouan was, dus besloot ik hem te bellen.. Toch nam hij zoals verwacht niet op, dus na veel wikken en wegen besloot ik Amin te bellen.. 

Hallo Amin, je spreekt met Ouafaa. Ik vroeg me af of Redouan bij je in de buurt was. Heb hem heel hard nodig namelijk.. Pas toen het eruit was, besefte ik me hoe stom het wel niet had geklonken. Ik moest een vriend van hem bellen om te vragen waar hij was terwijl ik zijn vrouw was. Wat zou hij wel niet denken? Hij haperde even en begon toen te praten.
Hij is voor een paar dagen in Duitsland, wellicht zal die vanavond weer terug zijn. Maar ik dacht dat je dat wel wist? Ik zuchtte, enerzijds omdat ik blij was dat hij ok was, maar aan de andere kant omdat ik me zorgen had gemaakt om niks.
Waarom naar Duitsland? En nee Amin, als ik had geweten waar hij uithing dan belde ik jou niet. Ik merkte aan zijn gehakkel dat hij niet wist hoe hij moest reageren.
Hij had wat dingen te doen daar, in verband met zijn werk.. Ik zuchtte wederom, alleen nu duidelijk hoorbaar.
Dank je wel Amin, ik zie hem wel verschijnen.. Hij nam snel afscheid en ik hing op.

Denkend aan zijn woorden stap ik het huis van mijn schoonouders binnen. De gezellige menigte is vanuit de gang duidelijk hoorbaar. Toch loop ik eerst naar de keuken om mijn schoonmoeder te groeten. Ze straalt als ze me opmerkt en hartelijk ontvangt ze me. 
Heb je al gegeten? Ik knik dankbaar.
Dank je wel, maar zit echt vol. Hoe gaat het? Kan ik je ergens mee helpen? Ze schud even met haar hoofd om me vervolgens even aan te kijken en erop terug te komen.
Ja graag mijn lieve dochter, iedereen is bezig onze gasten bezig te houden. We hebben familie uit Spanje, had Redouan je dat al verteld? Verbaasd kijk ik haar aan, en schud langzaam mijn hoofd. Daarna stroop ik mijn mouwen op om met haar aan de slag te gaan.. Geen tijd noch de zin meer om aan hem te denken.


Redouan 

Samira! Wat flik je me nou.. Woest schreeuwde ik tegen haar door de telefoon.
Doe normaal man, ik kon toch ook niet weten dat het haar broer was. En ik vertrouw het nog steeds niet. Je moet haar niet meteen gaan geloven, misschien was dit gewoon een val waarin ze je in wilt laten lopen. Haar woorden lijken me niet te bedaren, en aan mijn rijstijl merk je dat ik echt woest was.
Samira, blijf bij me uit de buurt. Je bezorgt me alleen maar problemen, wat zich de afgelopen tijd heeft voorgedaan, wil ik zo snel mogelijk vergeten. Ze zuchtte en ik merkte dat ze dit niet leuk vond.
Redouan, kom naar me toe.. Dan hebben we het erover.. Ik schud met mijn hoofd.
Ik kom net aan bij de grens, ik ben voor een paar dagen het land uit. Maar ook als ik terug ben wil ik je niet meer zien of spreken. Jij je eigen leven en ik de mijne, net als voorheen wil ik niks meer met je te maken hebben.. Voordat ze erop kan antwoorden druk ik haar weg, en zet mijn telefoon helemaal uit. Binnen een paar minuten reed ik Duitsland in, en reed rechtstreeks naar de stad waar maandelijks de conferentie werd gehouden. Alleen dit keer zou ik hier langer verblijven.

..

Later op de avond neem ik intrek in een hotelkamer. Ik heb Amin nog kort aan de lijn en vertel hem dat ik binnen een paar dagen weer terug ben. Als ik daarna in bed lig geef ik mezelf pas de kans aan Ouafaa te denken. Wat moest ik hier nou mee? Enerzijds had ik spijt dat ik het zo heb laten lopen, maar aan de andere kant, het was me goed recht.. Ik had het recht haar te wantrouwen, en nog steeds bleven vragen onbeantwoord. Want wie was dan de Farid waar ze het over had? En wat moest ik hier nou mee?

Ik zucht en besef me waarom ik het huwelijk eerst zo vreselijk vond. Het zou me alleen maar hoofdpijn bezorgen, en op dit moment had ik er spijt van dat ik er ooit aan was begonnen.. Toch moest ik sterk in me schoenen blijven staan.. Ik was Redouan, geen enkele dame zou me kunnen breken Zelfs Ouafaa niet.. *  


*Sorry, het is niet zo lang als dat jullie van me gewend zijn maar heb het echt druk.. InsaAllah gauw meer, en bedankt voor de superlieve reacties..

Kus,
Faat*

----------


## mejnoon

> Ewa is Geduld en nog eens Geduld hebben he Mejnoon, 
> 
> Maar niet te ontkennen dat als Faatje een vervolg neer typt die geduld meer dan waard is.... Of niet??? 
> 
> H,


Nou Hassoena normaliter wel, maar uitgaande van dit vervolgje dan weet ik het zo net nog niet... maargoed morgen mischien meer.

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam

Je doet het steeds beter en beter, ik hoef niet meer te zeggen dat je echt talent hebt, want dat hoor je volgens mij genoeg.

Veel sucses met je volgende vervolgje en laat ons niet te lang wachten, het is veel te spannend. 


P.S Kan het niet begrijpen dat nog steeds niemand je een aanbod heeft gedaan om voor hem of haar te komen werken als schrijfster.


Salaam, mag Allah je bijstaan en de kracht geven waar je hem ook maar voor nodig hebt.

Fatma xx Fa xx

----------


## Hasoena

> _Geplaatst door mejnoon_ 
> *Nou Hassoena normaliter wel, maar uitgaande van dit vervolgje dan weet ik het zo net nog niet... maargoed morgen mischien meer.*



hmmm, Nou ik ga is voor de eerste keer akkoord met een man, Mejnoon vind het inderdaad wat te kort, maar wel heeel goed zoals altijd Twarke Allah 3liek faatje..  :knipoog:  

Boesa

----------


## orka-ogen

waaaauuuw prachtig ik ben elke dag komen zien of er een vervolgje was maar was telkens teleurgesteld... ik ben blij er nu een te lezen maar ben weer teleurgesteld, want ik wil nog meer,meer meer...
pffff echt spannend

----------


## brother

:duim:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Hasoena_ 
> *hmmm, Nou ik ga is voor de eerste keer akkoord met een man, Mejnoon vind het inderdaad wat te kort, maar wel heeel goed zoals altijd Twarke Allah 3liek faatje..  
> 
> Boesa*


*Heb je niks geleerd van mijn verhalen Hasoena??

Wij vrouwen geven mannen nooit gelijk, ongeacht de omstandigheden: gelijk hebben ze nooit

*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door mejnoon_ 
> *Nou Hassoena normaliter wel, maar uitgaande van dit vervolgje dan weet ik het zo net nog niet... maargoed morgen mischien meer.*


  :tong uitsteken:  

*Wat spook jij allemaal uit meneertje?
Nog steeds hetzelfde?

En nog zeuren nadat ik moeite heb gedaan om een vervolg te plaatsen...

Tamtam, orka_ogen, bedankt voor de reacties...

Brother? leef je nog... wonderbaarlijk weer een reactie van je te zien, al was het weliswaar alleen een icoontje...

Ik doe me best voor vandaag, maar voel me echt ziek dus misschien stap ik mijn bed in straks...

Faat
*

----------


## Hasoena

hahahahah,


Safie Faatje ga het onthouden.... 


Boesa

T  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Tamtam185

Kom op,,,


Laat ons niet langer in spanning.
 :blij:   :blij:   :blij:  



Salaam Fatma xx Fa xx

----------


## brother

Het icoontje sprak boekdelen, je moet het gewoon begrijpen  :tik:  

het verhaal is gewoonweg..  :duizelig:  ik weet het niet, want ik heb er geen woorden voor.. 

wacht niet te lang..  :zweep:  

En faatje, Allahichafik.. hou je goed!!

----------


## mejnoon

hey hey terug op planeet aarde mevrouw long time no see...where u keepin urself? Missed u u know?!

Met mij ja je weet he... same ole same old 4ever restless, single, n keepin myself frm not hopping that plane n gettin outta here. In the meantime just enjoying the lovely weather.

Ik las dat je ziek was...al beter? Hoe het ook zit ziek eerst maar lekker uit want ik wil nog lang genieten van je schrijftalenten

...without u there's no maroc.nl 4me!!!

Allahu Shafiq

----------


## mejnoon

*[ze zal wel druk aan het schrijven zijn]*   :vreemd:

----------


## betonmo

ben benieuwd!!!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

Onderweg naar huis denk ik aan de gezellige avond, en de jonge kinderen die vandaag in de watten werden gelegd. Hoe zou het zijn geweest als Ayoub er ook bij was geweest? Had ik me dan beter gevoeld, had ik me dan niet schuldig gevoeld dat ik hem achter had gelaten? Ongetwijfeld, want als hij bij me was geweest dan was ik ervan overtuigd dat het goed met hem ging, dan maakte ik me geen zorgen zoals ik die nu om hem maakte..

Ik zuchtte en bedenk me wederom dat ik hem snel bij me moet hebben, en aangezien het tussen Redouan en mij altijd wel iets gaande zou zijn kon ik dit het beste nu weer voor gaan leggen. En als hij moeilijk zou gaan doen zoals voorgaande keer dan zou het me niks schelen. Ik kon het ook zonder hem, zijn toestemming had ik niet nodig. Ik had Ayoub echt nodig, boven alles wat ik miste in me leven was hij de enige die ik nu echt bij me wilde hebben.. En niet voor even, maar voor altijd

Ik parkeer mijn auto achter de zijne en stap uit. En terwijl ik mijn blik richt op zijn wagen, loop ik ondertussen naar de voordeur. Ik haal een paar keer diep adem, en terwijl ik de sleutel in het slot steek bereid ik me voor op de zoveelste confrontatie. Als ik hem dan in de keuken bezig zie, gooi ik mijn sleutels op tafel en sluit de deur achter me dicht. 
Je bent laat Zijn woorden trekken mijn aandacht alleen omdat ik niet had verwacht dat hij wat zou zeggen.
We moeten praten Hij keek even op, en snel hing ik mijn jas op, om me bij hem in de keuken te voegen. 

Waar was je de afgelopen dagen? Hij haalde zijn schouders op en hield zich bezig met opscheppen. Ik wierp een blik op de stapel wasgoed dat in de bijkeuken bij de wasmachine lag.
En ik zie dat je wat leuks voor me hebt meegebracht Hij draaide zich vragend naar me op, blijkbaar niet wetend wat ik bedoelde.
Wasgoed Hij knikte en pakte zijn bord op om naar de woonkamer te lopen. Ik vroeg je wat Redouan Terwijl ik hem achterna liep besefte ik me dat het weer hetzelfde liedje was. Ik die hem altijd achterna moest lopen.
Ik voelde me opeens zo min, zo laag, dat ik me zo liet behandelen door hem.

Ouafaa, ik ben moe.. Wat wil je nou eigenlijk?? Hij zat op de bank en keek gerriteerd naar me op. Hoe durfde hij?? Als er iemand zich ergens aan mocht irriteren dan was ik dat wel.
Je bent moe? Wat een eikel ben je zeg! Je verdwijnt een paar dagen zonder je vrouw te laten weten waar je bent, en vervolgens loop je nog te klagen omdat ik antwoorden eis die ik hoor te krijgen? Je bent echt een rotzak! En ik besef me nu wat een heerlijke rust hier was toen je weg was.. Ik heb jou helemaal niet nodig als je dat denkt! Het laatste floepte eruit voordat ik er erg in had. Ik kon me zo aan hem ergeren, en als hij me stil blijft aanstaren bereid ik me voor.
Wat wil je daarmee zeggen? Ik haal mijn schouders op, alsof mij de toon in zijn stem niet was opgevallen.
Redouan, ik kan dit niet meer. Dat jij zo tegen me doet kan ik misschien net nog aan, maar dat ik Ayoub niet bij me heb is wat het meest aan me knaagt. Ik ben het zat, ik ga hem adopteren. Al is dat zonder jou De verbazing in zijn ogen deed me even slikken, toch ging ik door.
Ik weet niet waar je allemaal mee bezig bent in je leven, en hoewel ik daar als je vrouw van op de hoogte moet zijn heb je nooit moeite gedaan me dat gevoel te geven. Redouan, soms vraag ik me echt af waar de jongeman is gebleven waar ik in Marokko verliefd op ben geworden, met wie ik de nachtenlange gesprekken aan de telefoon kon voeren, en of op het balkon van onze slaapkamer. Maar dan besef ik me, dat die jongeman nooit heeft bestaan Hij wilde me onderbreken door te protesteren, maar door mijn hand op te steken legde ik hem het zwijgen op.
Nee.. Niet doen.. Dit is de echte Redouan, de persoon die zijn vrouw doodleuk voor een paar dagen verlaat zonder haar te laten weten waar je uitspookt, de man die me niet de nodige aandacht geeft. De man, die me niet vertrouwd, en nu Redouan.. Nu ben ik nog te druk bezig met Ayoub om er echt bij stil te staan, maar de vraag blijft: Hoelang houd ik het nog bij je uit?? Hij wendde zijn gezicht af, en even denk ik een gevoelige snaar te hebben geraakt maar als hij me weer aankijkt is dezelfde blik in zijn ogen te zien. De blik die me laat weten dat het hem niks doet

Ik wil geen kind adopteren, niet met jou Ouafaa. Want het is inderdaad zo, ik vertrouw je niet.. Zijn harde woorden deden me even slikken, ik voelde hoe de tranen zich in mijn ogen verzamelde. Ik had het wel geweten, maar nu hij zelf de woorden had uitgesproken leek ik het me pas echt te beseffen. Redouan was een harde man, een man waar geen enkele vrouw het bij kon uithouden, zelfs ik niet.. 

Ik besloot dan ook om het erbij te laten zitten. Ik wilde hoe dan ook mijn zin doordrijven, en dat was Ayoub bij me krijgen. Verder deed er nu niks meer toe. Redouan was een verloren zaak, ik zou geen moeite meer doen. Hij had immers nooit aan mij toebehoord. 
Ik neem morgen contact op met een advocaat, voor de adoptie. Als je van me af wil vraag jij maar de scheiding aan, en mag je het ook aan je ouders vertellen. Dat is iets wat ik nooit over mijn hart zal krijgen. Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer, als ik aan de mensen denk die me zo in de familie hadden opgenomen. Degene die dachten dat het altijd koek en ei tussen mij en Redouan was geweest.

Ik had hem niet meer aangekeken en wilde de kamer uitlopen als hij plotseling opstaat en naar mijn arm grijpt. 
Wij gaan helemaal niet scheiden, en de laatste die hier iets van af mag weten zijn mijn ouders wel. Ik laat je niet gaan Ouafaa, je blijft hier. Wil je Ayoub hebben, prima, ik teken de papieren wel. Maar je gaat niet weg. Hoor je me? Slikkend keek ik naar hem op. De tedere blik in zijn ogen doet me naar adem snakken. Hij liet zijn blik over mijn gezicht dwalen en ging vervolgens langzaam met zijn vingers langs mijn wang.
Je bent mijn vrouw.. Je blijft bij me.. Herhaalde hij, dit keer iets zachter. Ik sloeg mijn ogen neer. En voel niet snel later zijn lippen op de mijne. Hongerig kus ik hem terug. Ik had hem gemist, en tijdens dit soort momenten herkende ik de Redouan weer terug. De man die altijd degene zou zijn met mijn hart in zijn bezit


De volgende morgen 

Als ik mijn ogen open, verschijnt er automatisch een glimlach op mijn gezicht. De herinnering aan de afgelopen nacht doet de rillingen over mijn rug lopen, en als ik me naar hem wil omdraaien ga ik de zoveelste teleurstelling tegemoet: Hij lag niet meer naast me.. 

Ik uit een diepe zucht en schud vervolgens met mijn hoofd. Hij had het me beloofd, hij had gezegd dat hij bij me zou blijven vandaag, maar wederom was gebleken dat ik Redouan nooit op zijn woord moest geloven.
Ik stond op en deed de dagelijkse handelingen voordat ik naar mijn schoonouders vertrok. Ik had vandaag vrij van mijn werk en had mijn schoonmoeder beloofd langs te komen omdat ze wederom bezoek zou krijgen.

De dag verloopt zoals altijd als ik bij mijn schoonouders ben. Salma komt aan het einde van de middag langs, Anis en Samya blijven elkaar irriteren als kat en muis, en ik kan er alleen maar om lachen. Als ik me bij hun thuis bevind lijkt het alsof ik de rest vergeet. Ik ben een echte lid van de familie, en omdat ik ook heel goed weet dat zij mij nooit zullen laten vallen weet ik ook zeker dat ik de adoptie wilde doorzetten, morgen zou ik naar Samir toe gaan Het heeft al te lang moeten duren


..


Het grote gebouw deed me even slikken, en als ik diep adem heb gehaald durf ik de eerste stappen te zetten om door de draaideuren heen te lopen. De dame achter de balie keek me vriendelijk aan.
Kan ik u ergens mee helpen? Ik knik bevestigend.
Ja graag, ik ben opzoek naar Samir Ayyounih. Maar heb geen afspraak met hem staan.. Ze knikte en schudde nadat ze op het scherm had gekeken met haar hoofd.
Meneer Ayyounih is momenteel erg druk. Ik kan je helaas niet door laten lopen. Maar ik kan wel een afspraak voor je maken? Teleurgesteld staar ik haar aan. En knik vervolgens.
Doe dat maar dan.. Ze schonk me een glimlach en begon te tikken.
Sabrin, zou je dit voor me op willen sturen. Heb het net pas af kunnen krijgen. De baliemedewerkster keek tegelijk met mij op naar de jongeman die de ruimte binnen kwam lopen.
Ouafaa? Verrast bleef hij me staand aankijken.
Wat leuk je hier te zien.. Voor wie kom je? Ook ik was blij Samir te zien. Hij schudde me de hand en legde de papieren op de balie.
Ja, ik kwam eigenlijk voor jou. Maar heb geen afspraak gemaakt.. Hij keek Sabrin aan en glimlachend knikte ze. Vervolgens draaide hij zich weer naar me om.
Loop maar mee Verbaasd deed ik wat hij van me vroeg.
Sorry als ik je overval Samir, is niet mijn bedoeling. Hij stapte de lift in en keek me vreemd aan.
Ewa safi, je overvalt me niet hoor. Ze wilde je niet door laten lopen omdat ik niet gestoord wilde worden, soms wil ik even van mijn rust genieten, vooral met dit warme weer. Dus niet zozeer omdat ik het druk heb. Hij schonk me een knipoog en ik was blij dat ik hem vandaag toch te spreken kon krijgen. Een schuldgevoel tegenover Redouan overmant me, waar het opeens vandaan kwam kon ik niet verklaren.. 


Vooral nu ik eindelijk wat van je hoor. Hoe gaat het met jou? Ging hij verder..
Gaat goed hamdullilah. Ik ben hier eigenlijk omdat ik je ergens voor nodig heb. In verband met een adoptiezaak.. Hij knikte genteresseerd.
Ja, waarmee kan ik je van dienst zijn? Ik word even stil en vervolg dan mijn verhaal.
Ik zou dus graag even met je willen praten, ik wil namelijk iemand uit Marokko adopteren. Kan dat? Nu ik het hoge woord er eindelijk uit had, wist ik dat ik niet meer terug kon, en eigenlijk wilde ik het gewoon doorzetten, dus ik was blij dat ik eindelijk de stap heb kunnen nemen.
Ja natuurlijk kan dat. Maar zoals je vast wel zult begrijpen zal het tijd vergen.. Ik knik begrijpend.
Goed dat je er vandaag in elk geval bent. Ik zou graag de nodige informatie van je hebben om te kijken wat onze mogelijkheden zijn.. Ik volgde hem de lift uit richting zijn kantoor.. 
Daar aangekomen wees hij me een stoel aan om te zitten, en sloot hij de deur achter me dicht. Ik besefte me dat ik niet meer terugkon, ik ging het echt doorzetten en een gelukzalig gevoel overmant als ik aan die gedachte denk. Redouan kon me op dat moment niets schelen, als hij niet achter me stond dan waren er genoeg andere na hem*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*



Geplaatst door mejnoon 
hey hey terug op planeet aarde mevrouw long time no see...where u keepin urself? Missed u u know?!

Met mij ja je weet he... same ole same old 4ever restless, single, n keepin myself frm not hopping that plane n gettin outta here. In the meantime just enjoying the lovely weather.

Ik las dat je ziek was...al beter? Hoe het ook zit ziek eerst maar lekker uit want ik wil nog lang genieten van je schrijftalenten

...without u there's no maroc.nl 4me!!!

Allahu Shafiq 


I know u missed me.. Who doesn`t 

 Nee man, ik spreek jou ook niet meer. Maar zoals je verteld, heb ik dus weinig tot niets gemist. Gelukkig maar.. Anyway, ben al weer beter hoor, hmdl.. dank je..
En weet dat schrijven voor mij niks meer is als jij niet van de partij bent
Eey, je hoort nog gauw van me ja.. Doe rustig aan, en enjoy bovenstaande vervolg...


Voor de rest, bedankt voor de reacties.. 
Brother, shokran voor je lieve woorden.
Hasouna--> Hoop dat je het zal onthouden
Tamtam, bedankt...
En betonMo.. welkom..


Hoop jullie voorlopig zoet te houden want zal zeer waarschijnlijk pas zondag weer kunnen schrijven.. Ga de belgen namelijk bezoeken.. hoop niet dat ze net zo ongeduldig zijn als de belgen op dit forum... 

 

Liefs,
Faat*

----------


## moemoe

:Smilie:  .................................................. ....... geen woorden hier voor....

ben je bezig aan de next chapter? 

xx thankyou sweety!!!!

----------


## orka-ogen

gewoon super, ik val misschien constant in herhaling dat is omdat ik je altijd wil blijven complimentren maar ik schiet woorden te kort...

in ieder geval het was een zeer mooi vervolg and i'll be waiting for the next one

 :duim:

----------


## Tamtam185

Hay Faatje,
Super je vervolg, je hebt ons weer lekker verwend (niet te lang en niet te kort vervolg.) 

Ik wacht met smacht op je volgende.  :blij:   :blij:   :blij:  



xx Fa xx  :blij:

----------


## mejnoon

Ewa mijn nr 1 auteur, koelshi belgie? Ana fi Rotterdam wa fi scheveningen... waaaaaaaaa mezian!  :maf2: 

Hoe zeg je "heel goed" in het berbers? 


Yani op naar het volgende vervolgje!

----------


## d_nja

heeee je bent on-line!!!
schrijf snel weer wat.

dikke kus

----------


## lubna

dag faatje,
Ik wil ni moeilijk doen MAAAAAAAAAAAAR iemand zei (kga geen namen noemen) dat er zondag misschien een vervolgje komt. Nu zijn we al woensdag schat! en ik verveeeeeeel me en kijk uit naar het vervolgje. groetjes uit belgie......

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Hey allemaal...

Bedankt voor de reacties, maar jullie voelen hem al aankomen: Ik heb het echt druk...

En ik had inderdaad een vervolg voor zondag beloofd maar na die bruiloft in Belgie waar echt hayha is ontstaan, kon ik mijn hand amper bewegen laat staan een vervolg tikken...

Maar goed, ik ga wederom aan de gang misschien lukt het me alsnog vanavond...

Liefs,
Faat*

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,


Oke ik kan het me voorstellen na zo'n lange avond.
Ik geef je nog 2 dagen en dan  :kwaad:   :kwaad:   :kwaad:  

Ik hoop dat je begrijpt en ons snel een vervolgje geeft.



xx Fa xx

----------


## speedygirl

Pracht van een verhaal!!!!

So go onnnnnnn with it!!

Je trouwe fan,
SG

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Redouan 

De parkeergarage was vandaag opmerkelijk stil. Ik leek n van de weinige te zijn die zich hier op dit tijdstip nog bevond. Maar als ik vlak bij mijn auto sta springt er een gedaante voor me neus. Zuchtend blijf ik staan en gun haar een korte blik.
Redouan! Je moet me helpen, Redouan alstublieft, je moet me daar weghalen.. Verward kijk ik haar aan. De onrustige blik in haar ogen is wat me zorgen baart.
Samira, waar heb je het over? Ze begon te hyperventileren en ik leg mijn hand op haar schouder om haar te kalmeren.
Hij mishandelt me Redouan Ze deed haar best haar ademhaling onder controle te houden.
Wie? En doe rustig, je moet niet in paniek raken, ik ben bij je.. Het voelde alsof ik me over haar moest ontfermen. Haar grote ogen keken zielig naar me op, en als vanzelf neem ik haar in mijn armen om haar te troosten. Het was alweer een lange tijd geleden sinds ik haar voor het laatst had gezien. Met mijn hand strijk ik over haar rug.
Je moet me helpen Redouan, hij doet me pijn Ik kan niet ontkennen dat haar woorden me wat doen, ik gaf om haar. Ze betekende veel voor mij, en nu ze om mijn hulp vroeg moest ik niet weigeren, toch kon ik het niet. Ik was getrouwd, en zag het als ontrouw tegenover Ouafaa. En bovendien had Samira niet het juiste moment uit kunnen kiezen, niet nu ik net meer tijd wilde steken in mijn huwelijk. 

Ik liet haar naar me opkijken, en veeg snel een pluk uit haar gezicht.
Ik moet gaan.. Je red je wel.. Hoofdschuddend keek ze me aan.
Nee Redouan, laat me hier niet staan. Ik heb je hulp nodig.. Ik liet haar los en schudde met mijn hoofd.
Je red je wel Samira.. En na die woorden loop ik snel naar me auto om in te stappen, en zonder haar nog een blik te gunnen reed ik weg. 
In de auto bleef ik nog lang aan haar denken, maar het waren mijn zaken niet. Hoe graag ik haar ook wilde beschermen, en ook al was het nog steeds hetzelfde tussen mij en Ouafaa, toch kon ik dit niet doen. Ik moest mij er niet mee bemoeien

Als ik niet snel daarna thuis aankom staat een voor mij nog onbekende auto voor de deur. Ik had gehoopt dat ik vandaag alleen met Ouafaa zou zijn, en het liefst zo snel mogelijk in bed te kruipen. Ik besef me dat ik me echt slecht in me vel voelde, stoppen met roken was niet zo makkelijk als dat ik dacht dat het was. Zuchtend stap ik uit en loop naar de voordeur als die al open wordt gedaan. Vragend kijk ik naar de jongeman die me kort groet en met een koffer langs me heen loopt. Ik bedenk me dat het haar broer is maar daar stond ik niet echt bij stil. Het was de koffer van Ouafaa die hij bij zich had waar ik bij stil stond. Een angstig gevoel overspoelt me: Gaat ze soms bij me weg??

Ik stap snel naar binnen en zie hoe ze een blik in de spiegel werpt. Als ze me ziet staan schenkt ze me een snelle glimlach.
Het eten staat klaar.. Ik ben weg, moet nu die spullen naar Naila brengen. Vragend staarde ik haar aan, en als ze in haar schoentjes is gestapt kijkt ze me weer aan.
Waar ga je heen dan? Zuchtend haalt ze haar schouders op.
Jij luistert ook nooit.. Ik had toch gister gezegd dat vandaag haar vrijgezellenfeestje is. Naila trouwt morgen, weet je nog? Verward haalde ik mijn wenkbrauwen op. Het was me helemaal ontgaan.
Oh okeej.. Ik was het vergeten.. Dus die koffer die Walid net in zijn handen had zit vol met spullen voor haar? Knikkend keek ze me aan.
Okeej, gaat het laat worden? Vraag ik haar opgelucht..
Het zal waarschijnlijk wel laat worden ja. Maar ik laat de auto trouwens daar, ze hebben hem nodig. Dus dat betekent dat jij me moet ophalen als het niet teveel moeite voor je is. Ik haal me schouders op en loop richting de keuken omdat ik echt honger begon te krijgen.
Redouan ik vroeg je wat.. Zuchtend draaide ik me naar haar om.
Nee, je vroeg me niks. Je draagt me iets op.. Ze rolde met haar ogen en haar broer kwam weer binnen waardoor het even stil viel. Hij gaf me een snelle hand, en zonder me een blik te gunnen keek hij Ouafaa afwachtend aan, en snel daarna verdween hij. Blijkbaar had hij in de gaten dat hij ons had gestoord.
Ik vroeg het je gewoon Redouan, jij loopt ongenteresseerd de keuken in. Ik uitte een diepe duidelijk hoorbare zucht.
Waarom moet je altijd van alles zo een groot probleem maken, echt typisch vrouwen! Jullie willen altijd overal over praten, en zien dingen die er niet zijn.. Ik kom je ophalen, safi! Gerriteerd bleef ik haar aankijken. Waarop ze zich zuchtend van me omdraait en richting de buitendeur loopt.
Ik bel je wel.. Riep ze nog, en vervolgens viel de deur achter haar in het slot. Hoofdschuddend richt ik me weer op de inhoud van de koelkast, en bedenk me dat mijn avond wederom niet zal uitpakken als dat ik in eerste instantie had gepland 

Ze moest gewoon niet zeuren klaar! En vooral niet nu ik zo erg verlangde naar een sigaret, het einde van de dag waren echt het zwaarst, en daar bovenop kreeg ik dan nog haar gezeur zodra ik thuis aankwam. Daar kon ik echt zware hoofdpijn aan overhouden 
Zuchtend en denkend aan Samira plof ik neer op de bank, met mijn eindeloze gedachtes staarde ik etend naar de tv-beelden Wetend dat ze nog steeds grotendeels mijn gedachtes beheerst


Ouafaa 

Lachend stond ik voor hem met het bord eten nog in mijn handen. Zijn vrouw was nog binnen, en zoals gewoonlijk was Farid, de grappenmaker weer aan het uithangen. 
Nee Ouafaa, dat geintje vergeet ik nooit meer omdat het me zoveel geld heeft gekost. Lachend schudde ik weer met mijn hoofd, en de auto die aan kwam rijden haalde me uit mijn gedachtes. Ik herkende de auto van Redouan en verontschuldigde me bij Farid. Van de meiden binnen had ik al afscheid genomen en net toen ik Farid gedag zei stapte Redouan uit de auto en bleef hij bij de autodeur staan. Even denk ik dat hij een pakje sigaretten uit zijn zak haalt maar daarna besef ik me dat ik het verkeerd heb gezien. Maar nu ik me weer herinnerde dat hij was gestopt met roken word ik toch alerter op zijn sacherijnigheid vanavond.

Nou Ouafaa was leuk je weer gezien te hebben, pas goed op jezelf Ik knikte en schonk hem een brede glimlach.
Was geheel wederzijds, we zien elkaar morgen weer. Ik bukte om hem te omhelzen maar ben me dan bewust van het feit dat Redouan ons in het oog heeft en het zeer waarschijnlijk verkeerd gaat opvatten. Dus ik ga weer rechtop staan en steek mijn hand naar hem uit. Hij neemt hem hartelijk aan en als zijn vrouw naar buiten loopt neem ik nog hartelijk afscheid van haar. 

Als ik dan wil weglopen pakt hij mijn hand vast en trekt me weer terug. Vragend kijk ik Farid daarop aan.
Voordat je weggaat wil ik je zeggen dat je me alles kunt vertellen.. Verward staarde ik hem aan. 
Safi Farid, laat haar los.. Laat die meid naar huis gaan Ik kijk op naar zijn vrouw die me bemoedigend toeknikt, en als Farid mijn hand daarop loslaat hoor ik hoe Redouan hard de autodeur achter zich dichtslaat. Beschaamd draai ik me om en zie hoe hij de auto start. 
Ouafaa, ga maar hij begint duidelijk ongeduldig te worden. We hebben het er morgen wel over. Ik haal diep adem en knik glimlachend. Nog steeds niet begrijpend waar Farid op doelde..

Ik schaam me dood om het gedrag van Redouan en wanneer hij hard toetert weet ik niet hoe snel ik weg moet komen. Ik schenk ze al lopend een verontschuldigende blik en stap snel in bij Redouan..

Ik moet je laten lopen! Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw keek ik hem aan. Hij was weer in een slecht humeur...
Ook een goedenavond Redouan.. Woest draaide hij aan het stuur en reed het afrit af richting ons huis.
Farid?? Ik dacht dat jij geen Farid kende Ik wil niet dat je morgen naar die bruiloft gaat.. Ik rol met mijn ogen en kijk hem bijna proestend van het lachen aan.
Grapjas! Niet naar de bruiloft van Naila? Je hebt zeker je lolbroek aan.. En wat heeft Farid hiermee te maken? Hij sloeg onverwacht op het stuur en keek me toen woedend aan. 
Die vent moet bij jou uit de beurt blijven, anders zorg ik ervoor dat hij niet meer in die rolstoel kan zitten.. Geschrokken wendde ik me tot hem, en dat terwijl ik hem daarvoor lachend had aangekeken. Ik dacht dat hij niet serieus was, maar nu veranderde mijn blik in ongeloof 

Wat is jou probleem! Natuurlijk ga ik naar de bruiloft en wat heeft Farid met ons te maken? En waarom moet jij altijd beginnen met dreigen.. Ik wilde verder gaan maar hij onderbrak me.
Als ik tegen jou zeg dat je niet gaat dan ga je ook niet, en verder is hierbij de discussie gesloten. Hij leek vastbesloten toch wist ik dat ik het er niet bij zou laten zitten. Ik bedenk me dat het waarschijnlijk afkickverschijnselen zijn omdat hij nu al geruime tijd niet heeft gerookt. 

Ik schud nonchalant mijn hoofd en ben er van overtuigd dat hij morgen alles is vergeten. De bord die op mijn schoot had was nog warm en dus haal ik een beetje folie om alvast te beginnen met eten. Door de drukte vandaag had ik daar geen tijd voor gehad. Het was heel erg gezellig en we hebben echt gelachen. Vaak stond ik stil bij het moment omdat ik me besefte dat ik het jaar dat ik in Marokko heb doorgebracht veel had gemist. Als ik al die meiden bij elkaar zag, en de contacten dat iedereen met elkaar had was ik zo boos om het feit dat ik het allemaal had moeten missen.. Toch was ik blij en gelukkig omdat ik nu terug was 
Die nacht werd er niet meer over gesproken, merendeels omdat Redouan zo geconcentreerd was op mijn lichaam en de rest vergat.. Na die passievolle nacht wist ik zeker dat hij de volgende dag alles was vergeten


Redouan 

De volgende morgen.. 

Ik scheurde het blaadje van de koelkast en woest maakte ik er een prop van die ik mikte in de prullenbak. Zuchtend pak ik mijn mok om naar de woonkamer te lopen.. Ik probeer te vergeten dat ze mijn eis heeft genegeerd en ga aan het werk.. 
Ik had haar gister duidelijk gemaakt dat ze niet moest gaan, niet terwijl die Farid er ook was. De gozer die ik voor geen meter vertrouwde, mijn gevoel vertelde me gewoon dat hij alles met haar te maken had. Toch had ze doodleuk mijn woorden genegeerd en was ze gewoon naar de bruiloft gegaan. Nou kon ik haar daar ook vandaan halen maar dat was niet mijn stijl. Zuchtend richt ik me weer op het papierwerk, en voor de rest van de dag ben ik zo met mijn werk bezig dat ik alles om me heen vergeet.. 

..

Nou was de bel al meerdere keren gegaan, maar omdat ik mijn gebed niet wilde onderbreken probeerde ik het te negeren. Het was al laat, en het zou waarschijnlijk Ouafaa zijn, toch vond ik dat raar. Ze had de huissleutels en naar mijn idee zou ze vandaag daar blijven overnachten, dat deden ze toch altijd op bruiloften..?

Ik rond het gebed af en loop rustig de trappen af naar de buitendeur, als ik open doe, schrik ik wanneer ik Samira half leunend tegen de deurpost zie staan. De tranen lopen onophoudelijk over haar wangen. Haar blauwe oog, en gescheurde lip doen me slikken. Langzaam doe ik een stap dichterbij, en strijk teder met mijn vinger over haar wang. De schrammen probeer ik te negeren toch kon mijn blik vertellen dat ik ervan was geschrokken en daarom liet ze zich hard snikkend in mijn armen vallen..
Ik probeerde haar te sussen en trok haar dichter tegen me aan.
Het komt goed lieverd, je bent veilig nu.. Een enorm schuldgevoel overmant me, ik had haar moeten beschermen..

Snel sloot ik de deur achter haar dicht en trok haar mee naar de zitkamer waar ik haar liet zakken op de bank.
Heeft hij dit gedaan? Slikkend keek ze naar me op en knikte vervolgens. Ik zette mijn tanden stevig op elkaar om mijn woede onder controle te houden. Snel liep ik naar de keuken en keerde met een nat doekje terug..

Ik depte het bloed van de schaafwond op haar voorhoofd. Ze verschoot een paar keer maar met mijn ander hand hield ik haar gezicht strak op me gericht. De tranen op haar wangen veeg ik weg met de duim van mijn hand. Haar ogen keken me gebroken aan en ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
Niet doen lieverd, niet huilen, dat doet mij pijn, dat weet je.. Ze sloeg haar ogen beschaamd neer en met opgetrokken wenkbrauw staarde ik haar erop aan. Dit was een kant van Samira die ik schijnbaar niet kende. Sinds wanneer schaamde ze zich voor me..?

Hoewel het me pijn deed haar zo te zien, en hoe graag ik die vent van haar ongetwijfeld in elkaar wilde rammen, tegelijkertijd kwam het besef dat dit verkeerd was. Dit waren mijn zaken niet, en ik moest me hier niet in mengen Bedenkend hief ik haar gezicht weer naar me op.
Je moet gaan Ze schrok, en met haar grote ogen keek ze naar me op. 
Nee Redouan, ik kan niet naar hem terug, doe me dit niet aan.. Duidelijk had ze dit niet verwacht.
Samira, ik zeg ook niet dat je naar hem terug moet, maar hier kan je ook niet blijven, ik ben getrouwd weet je nog..? Sniffend staarde ze me aan.
Maar ik kan toch wel een nachtje bij je slapen, alstublieft Redouan ik heb niemand anders dan jij Zuchtend staarde ik haar aan, en de trieste blik in haar ogen was wat me van gedachten deed veranderen. 
Samira, n enkele nacht.. Ze sprong op en van blijdschap omarmde ze me. Ik ben verbaasd maar snel omsluit ik ook mijn armen om haar middel. 

Snel daarna sta ik op en vertel kort dat ik de bank voor haar zal klaarmaken, ze schonk me nogmaals een dankbare blik die ik glimlachend wegwuifde.. 
Toen ze zich had genesteld op de bank en ze me ervan had verzekerd dat ze niks nodig had vertrok ik naar mijn slaapkamer om me ook klaar te maken om te gaan slapen En als ik niet veel later in me bed lig vraag ik me af hoe ik het in me hoofd haalde om haar in het huis te laten slapen, Ouafaa zou me vermoorden als ze erachter zou komen, ook al was het gewoon een vriendendienst, ik had het niet moeten doen 

Na eindeloos gepieker val ik in een onrustige slaap die al snel word onderbroken door iemand die bij me in bed komt liggen en denkend dat Ouafaa het is, draai ik om op mijn andere zijde en laat ik haar arm langs mijn middel glijden.. Vervolgens val ik weer in een diepe slaap*   



*Heel veel liefs, en een dikke knuffel,
Fatiha*

----------


## Tangermeisje

In n woord: Geweldig!

Ga vooral zo door!


Liefs,
Tangermeisje

----------


## Tamtam185

In een woord gewoon prachtig.

Je hebt je aan je woord gehouden en hem lekker lang gemaakt.
Misschien moet ik vaker zeggen "Nog 2 dagen en dan"
Hahahahaha.

Nee ik kan het best begrijpen dat je het druk hebt, we zijn immers niet de enigen in je leven.



Veel liefs en salaam xx Fa xx

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Tangermeisje en Tamtam bedankt voor de lieve reacties, echt geweldig..

Maar waar is de rest??  

Kifech, geen geinteresseerde meer voor het verdere verloop van dit verhaal 

Liefs,
Faat*

----------


## speedygirl

salam!

Natuuuuuuuuuurlijk zijn we nog genteresseerd!!! dus go on with it en zorg dat er een vervolg komt tegen t einde van de week!

btw, ik heb ook je andere verhalen gelezen, stuk voor stuk super goooooooooeed! Je hebt gewoons chrijftalent, daar valt niet meer aan te twijfelen! Spijtig dat je het verhaal _'zij werd een deel van mij'_  niet hebt afgemaakt..

Groetjes,

SG

----------


## brother

Faatje blijft Faatje, je bent geen haar veranderd.. maar je schrijfstijl gaat van prachtig naar perfect..

Houden zo, anders  :zweep:  


 :blauwe kus:

----------


## pipomaroc

> _Geplaatst door FaatjeMoesjoem_ 
> *Tangermeisje en Tamtam bedankt voor de lieve reacties, echt geweldig..
> 
> Maar waar is de rest??  
> 
> Kifech, geen geinteresseerde meer voor het verdere verloop van dit verhaal 
> 
> Liefs,
> Faat*


hefaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttjjjeeeee !!

tuurlijk lezen we nog steeds alles , wat denk je wel niet !!!

graag snel een vervolgje want word al helemaal verliefd op je schrijfstijl  :romance:

----------


## mejnoon

:zwaai:  hoi

Ik ben er wel en lees altijd je verhalen maar kan niet altijd reageren... maargoed zoals je weet van jou krijg ik nooit genoeg!

Don't let us wait to long ha?!  :blozen:

----------


## mert a bak

mashaallah mooi geschreve  :love:

----------


## orka-ogen

hey faatje, 
je trouwe fans zijn er nog altijd... ik heb het gewoon de laatste tijd heel druk...

je vervolgje was schitterend ik verlang echt naar veel meer

----------


## lubna

DAG FAAAAATJE, alles goed? hoe komt het dat er nog geen vervolgje is? ik mis de u vervolgjes!!!!! kvind trouwens dat je een supper schrijfster ben! xxxx

----------


## pipomaroc

faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatje waar blijf je man !!!!

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam Faatje,

Kom op met dat vervolgje, heb je het nog steeds zo druk???? 

Ik begin het nu toch wel een beetje heel erg te missen.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kom op meid al is het maar een klein stukje, dan heb je me al blij gemaakt.


ik duim ervoor,,,,,,,,,,  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  



Salaam, 

xx Fa xx

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

Laat op de avond zwaaide ik naar Naila die nog even vanaf het balkon van haar appartement naar ons keek. Ouacima gaf me nog een afscheidskus en vermoeid stapte ik bij Walid in de auto. De bruiloft was ten einde gelopen, en het afscheid van haar alleen al, had uren geduurd.
Moet ik je thuis afzetten? Ik schudde mijn hoofd.
Nee Walid, liever bij mijn schoonouders. Ze hebben nog bezoek, en bovendien zal Redouan daar wel zijn.. Hij knikte en richtte zich weer op de weg.
Is het nog steeds hetzelfde tussen jullie? Ik haal me schouders op en kijk naar buiten.
Ja gewoon, hoe gaat het met Naoual eigenlijk? Er verscheen een glimlach op zijn gezicht en omdat ik het niet over Redouan wilde hebben was ik blij dat hij honderduit over Naoual begon te praten..

Niet veel later hield de auto stand voor het huis van mijn schoonouders, ik nam snel afscheid van Walid en liep nog met mijn feestjurk aan naar de voordeur. Mijn schoonmoeder die me al had verwacht verwarmde me hartelijk toen ze de deur voor me had geopend.
Hoe was de bruiloft? Vroeg ze genteresseerd.
Ja was leuk, heel erg leuk.. Antwoordde ik terwijl ik achter haar aanliep naar de keuken. Zijn postuur verraste me, en terwijl hij een druif in zijn mond liet glijden keek hij me aan.
Dag schoonheid.. Ik schonk hem een warme glimlach, het deed me goed te horen dat hij niet boos was. En de kus die op mijn wang belandde bevestigde wederom dat hij in een goed humeur was.
Je hebt toch niet gerookt h? Vraag ik argwanend, en lachend schudde hij met zijn hoofd.
Nee joh, nooit meer toch? Hoe was de bruiloft? Glimlachend keek ik naar hem op, voor even voelde ik de vlinders in mijn buik bij het zien van zijn aantrekkelijke houding.
Hmm, ja was leuk. Jammer dat je er niet bij kon zijn.. Heb je het huis heel gelaten de afgelopen nachten? Hij haalde zijn schouders op en knikte snel.
Wil je hier blijven nog blijven of gaan we nu naar huis? Voordat ik daar op kon antwoorden was me schoonmoeder me al voor.
Ja breng haar naar huis, ze is moe Redouan, ze heeft net een drukke bruiloft achter de rug, zie je dat niet aan haar? Vragend keek Redouan zijn moeder aan.
Mannen zijn echt dom, je bent net je vader als het op vrouwen aankomt. Ze gaf hem een klap op zijn achterhoofd en grinnikend keek ik naar hem op. Met dichtgeknepen ogen wreef hij over zijn achterhoofd.
Mam! Waarom doe je dat altijd? Ze schudde met haar hoofd en gaf hem geen aandacht meer.
Ik heb nieuws trouwens.. Probeerde ik rustig te brengen. De afwachtende paar ogen van mijn schoonmoeder en Redouan bevielen me mijn verhaal te vertellen. Hetgeen wat ik onmogelijk nog langer voor me kon houden.
Volgende week heb ik een afspraak staan met Samir, hij zal ons zeer waarschijnlijk vertellen dat we de nodige papieren in Marokko kunnen gaan regelen voor de adoptie van Ayoub Strak bleef hij me aankijken en ik voelde me klein worden door zijn blik. Mijn schoonmoeder sprong me in tegenstelling tot hem om de nek. Ze was blij voor me en op alle mogelijke manieren liet ze me dat weten. Door haar geschreeuw kwam nu ook mijn schoonvader de keuken binnen, en nadat ik hem vriendelijk had gegroet vertelde mijn schoonmoeder het goede nieuws. Waarna hij me ook met een knik liet weten dat hij blij voor me was.

Ik wacht in de auto.. Zonder me een blik verder te gunnen liep hij langs me heen de keuken uit. Mijn schoonmoeder keek argwanend haar man aan die verward zijn schouders omhoog haalde. Ik lach als een boer met kiespijn, en vertel snel in grote lijnen het verhaal aan mijn schoonouders. Ik beloof er nog meer over te vertellen zodra ik Samir heb gesproken en neem daarna afscheid.

Vervolgens stap ik de auto in bij Redouan, die algauw met een snelle vaart de straat uitrijd.
Ik dacht dat we het hier al over hadden gehad? Breng ik voorzichtig.
Ja, maar ik wil er verder niks mee te maken hebben.. Ik uit een diepe zucht en kijk hem even aan.
Je ouders staan er anders wel achter.. Nonchalant haalde hij zijn schouders op.
Dat zijn mijn ouders, en ik ben ik.. Ik keek weer naar buiten en op dat moment voelde ik pas hoe moe ik eigenlijk was. De afgelopen dagen had ik me alleen maar met drukke mensen om me heen bevonden, en daarbij had ik niet goed geslapen. Dus ik had helemaal geen zin in een discussie met Redouan. Hij was vastbesloten en het had me eigenlijk ook helemaal niets verbaasd. Hij was een egost en die had ik niet nodig, in me eentje redde ik me wel..


Redouan 

Ik gooide de sleutels op tafel en ging even op de bank zitten. Ouafaa was de trap al opgelopen naar onze slaapkamer. Verslagen ging ik met mijn hand door mijn haar. Ik had het nooit zover moeten laten komen, ik had haar hier niet moeten laten overnachten. Opgelucht was ik wel dat Ouafaa hier nooit achter zou komen, ik had alle sporen immers gewist..

Redouan? Kom je niet slapen? Ik kijk naar haar op en schenk haar een glimlach.
Ik kom zo Ze haalt haar schouders op, pakt dan iets van het dressoir en verdwijnt weer naar boven. De onschuldige blik in haar ogen deed me nog schuldiger voelen dan dat ik al was. Zuchtend stond ik op en vertrok ook naar boven, ik had haar gemist en ik wilde haar op mijn eigen manier vertellen dat ik van haar hield, al had ik de woorden nooit uitgesproken. Maar ik had ervaren dat het niet om die woorden ging, het ging om het gevoel dat ze me gaf wanneer ze naar me lachte, of wanneer ze met haar duidelijke woorden op me plaats zette. De woorden kon ik niet uitspreken maar Ouafaa was een deel van me leven, en ik wilde haar niet kwijt. Ik schudde de laatste gedachte van me af, ik begon rare dingen te denken. En waarschijnlijk was dit alleen omdat ik me schuldig voelde door de afgelopen nacht, al was er niks in die aard tussen mij en Samira gebeurd. Toch voelde ik me schuldig tegenover Ouafaa

Als ik de kamer binnenloop wil ze net het bed instappen.
Je hebt de lakens verschoond.. Ik knikte slikkend, maar ik moest me nergens druk om maken, ze zou het nooit kunnen weten. 
Had niet gehoeven hoor, ik heb ze namelijk voordat ik wegging al verschoond.. Ik haal me schouders op en zeg verder niks. Ik verdwijn in de badkamer en vervolgens stap ik bij haar in bed.

Het is stil en ergens heb ik het idee dat Ouafaa al in slaap is gevallen. Mijn gedachtes nemen me weer mee naar afgelopen nacht.

Slaperig open ik mijn ogen, en als ik me besef dat ik niet alleen in me bed lig, draai ik me om. Geschrokken ontmoet ik haar warme glimlach. En gek genoeg spring ik op en sta opeens naast het bed.
Wat doe jij hier?!! Verbaasd trok ze haar wenkbrauw op.
Doe normaal man, je hebt anders wel genoten vannacht. Slikkend blijf ik haar aankijken. Nee! Dit kan niet, dit mag niet
Samira! Kom uit me bed, me huis uit, nu! Zuchtend stapte ze het bed uit en schudde met haar hoofd. Ze wil dan langs me heen naar de badkamer lopen maar ik hou haar tegen.
Ik wil dat je nu weggaat.. 
Redouan, laat me dan be3da opfrissen. Bovendien begrijp ik je reactie niet, ik dacht dat dit was wat je wilde.. Ik schudde hevig met mijn hoofd. 
Je weet heel goed dat dit niet is wat ik wilde, en er is niks gebeurd Samira, haal je niks in je hoofd. Ze lachte vals en draaide zich vervolgens om, om de kamer uit te lopen.. Nog steeds geschrokken pak ik de lakens op en gooi ze de gang in. Die zou ik straks in de wasmachine gooien. Ik probeer me te herinneren of er iets is voorgevallen en opgelucht haal ik vervolgens adem. Ze heeft bij me in bed geslapen maar verder was er niets gebeurd. Nog proberend bij te komen van de schrik wil ik haar achterna lopen de trap af maar ik hoor de buitendeur al in het slot vallen.. Ze was weg 


Een paar dagen later... 

Ouafaa 

Zenuwachtig grijp ik naar de hand van Walid die er na me een korte blik te hebben geworpen een kleine kneep in geeft. We lopen het gebouw in en zien Samir al staan wachten. Hij groet ons vriendelijk en we volgen hem de lift in richting zijn kantoor.
Is dit je partner? Ik schud langzaam mijn hoofd.
Dit is mijn broer, mijn man kon vandaag niet.. Ik wend mijn gezicht af als ik de verbazing in zijn ogen zie.
Het zou wel handig zijn geweest als hij hier was geweest vandaag. Ik had desnoods de afspraak voor jullie kunnen verzetten.. Ik glimlach kort.
Nee, is niet nodig. Hij speelt er geen grote rol in.. Samir knikt onbegrijpelijk maar gaat er verder ook niet op in. Snel daarna lopen we zijn kantoor in en de glimlach op zijn gezicht verteld me dat hij goed nieuws heeft, maar het enige waar ik aan denk is waar dit nieuws me zal brengen? Waarschijnlijk zou ik juist hierdoor gedwongen worden tot een keus tussen Ayoub en Redouan, maar daar wilde ik voorlopig niet aan denken

.......................


Na het gesprek met Samir is alles me geheel duidelijk. Zoals verwacht moest ik naar Marokko om de nodige papieren te regelen. Samir en Walid besluiten mee te gaan, maar dit alleen omdat Redouan weigerde. Ook mij verbood hij te gaan, en even leek ik te twijfelen, voor even wilde ik voor mijn huwelijk met Redouan vechten en dit ervoor opofferen, maar wederom besef ik me dat het hem alleen om de macht ging, het ging hem niet om ons. En zodra ook weer bekend wordt dat mijn schoonouders achter me staan besluit ik de grote stap te zetten. Ayoub wordt mijn zoon

In Marokko aangekomen houd ik me angstig vast aan het feit dat ik Walid bij me heb, hij en Samir zouden me beschermen en hoe eng ik het ook vond er weer te zijn nadat mijn vader me daar een jaar tegen me wil in had gehouden, toch voelde ik me veilig, ik voelde me ergens thuis gekomen 

Het moment dat Ayoub`s kleine armpjes om me heen slaan is ook het besef dat ik er goed aan heb gedaan. Hij heeft altijd bij me gehoord, alleen nu pas zou het geduld dat ik heb gehad beloond worden.

De zakelijke handelingen met Ayoub`s opa zijn al snel rond en de tevreden blik in Samir`s ogen geeft me aan dat alles er positief uitziet voor ons. Ook de opa van Ayoub die er in gelooft dat ik hem het beste in het leven zal schenken geeft me het nodige vertrouwen voor de toekomst. Binnen een paar weken is alles rond, en ik neem met moeite afscheid van Ayoub. Vooral nadat we zo een lange tijd weer lang bij elkaar waren. Ik beloof hem dat we gauw bij elkaar zullen zijn, maar beide wisten we dat de drie maanden die we moesten wachten niet snel voorbij zullen gaan. Toch houd ik me angstig vast aan het feit dat het mijn zoon is, niemand zou ons nog in de weg staan, zelfs Redouan niet

Nadat Ayoub weer terug naar het platteland is en ik hem met huilende ogen nakijk word ik gebeld door mijn schoonmoeder die me kalmeert, dan pas besef ik me dat Redouan niets van zich heeft laten horen.. Ik begin me te realiseren dat het goed mogelijk is dat ik Ayoub heb, maar Redouan kwijt was

Ondertussen trekt Redouan steeds meer naar Samira toe, hij helpt haar om bij haar man weg te gaan, en de dag dat hij voor haar deur staat om haar naar een `Blijf van me lijf huis` te brengen komt Samira niet naar buiten. Hij is bang dat hij haar wat heeft aangedaan en blijft dagenlang ongerust. Dan belt Samira hem onverwacht op met de mededeling dat alles weer koek en ei is met haar man. Ze wilde Redouan voorlopig niet meer zien.
Zwaar gekrenkt in zijn waardigheid reageert hij zijn woede af op de spullen in huis. Zoveel moeite had hij voor haar gedaan, zijn huwelijk had die op het spel gezet maar het had hem eigenlijk ook niet moeten verbazen. Samira had altijd over hem heen gelopen, en zou Redouan altijd alleen als haar speeltje blijven zien.

Gerriteerd gaat Redouan met Amin op zakenreis naar Belgi waar hij twee weken verblijft, volledig geconcentreerd op zijn werk. Ouafaa komt ondertussen terug en heeft geen idee waar hij is. Haar schoonfamilie wil ze niet met die vraag belasten, om ook geen onenigheid te veroorzaken tussen hen en Redouan. Ze wil helemaal niet meer achter hem aan zitten en na een paar dagen denkt ze dat hij bij haar weg is omdat hij zelf niks heeft laten weten. Alsof ze er op voorbereid was pakt ze haar leven op, en begint de dagen af te tellen naar Ayoub`s weerzien...*

----------


## amdaf

Salaam Faatje

Heeft wel lang geduurd voor het vervolgje er stond. Begon al ongerust te worden. Laat dit nooit meer gebeuren  :student:  
 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  
Je bent echt een formidabel schrijfster. Kijk er altijd naar uit, naar die vervolgjes van je.

Bisou
fadje

----------


## brother

wat wil je horen? Ik heb jou op zoveel manieren kunnen complimenteren.. en heb er nu geen.. wat ik alleen kan zeggen is, laat me verder genieten van het verhaal..

En doe me een pleziertje, wil je ons in het vervolg niet meer vergeten.. jij weet niet hoelang ik heb moet wachten voor je vervolg.. en ja, ik heb je gemist.. 

ow ja, doe mij n pleziertje, meer vraag ik niet.. Lach altijd  :Wink:  

en dank je wel voor je vervolg..

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Weer zo'n geweldig vervolgje, 
Ik vroeg om een klein stukje, maar ja jij doet ons altijd weer verwonderen. 
Veel sucses met het volgende stukje, en hoop dat verder alles goed met je gaat.


Liefs + Salaam

xx Fa xx

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

De spullen die ik had gekocht voor de kamer van Ayoub lagen nog ingepakt in de woonkamer. De winkel had geen plaats meer in het magazijn dus moesten ze eerder geleverd worden. Niet dat ik het erg vond, dan kon ik alvast beginnen met inrichten. Toch deed het me constant aan hem herinneren, aan de toekomst waarin hij een groot rol in zou spelen. Mijn lieve schat, wat miste ik hem toch. Ik kon haast niet wachten om hem in me armen te sluiten.

Ik word uit me gedachtes gehaald door de voordeur die geopend werd. Geschrokken bleef ik staan, en slikte even. Niemand had de huissleutels behalve ik. Maar welke inbreker zou de sleutels en de voordeur dus gebruiken? Als de deur weer in het slot valt waag ik een stap naar voren, kort daarna staat hij bij me in de woonkamer. Verbaasd staar ik hem aan terwijl hij me een snelle blik schenkt en zich weer richt op zijn telefoongesprek.
Dank je wel, ik wens je een fijne avond en tot morgen.. Hij klapte zijn telefoon dicht keek weer naar me op en schonk me een snelle glimlach.
Wat doe jij hier? Hij trok zijn wenkbrauw op bij het horen van mijn vraag. Zijn koffer liet hij nu pas los op de grond.
Ik woon hier.. Misschien was je dat ontgaan.. Ik slik even en voel me boos worden.
Want doen die spullen trouwens hier? Wie komt er in mijn huis wonen? Geschrokken staar ik hem aan. Hij had echt lef, in zijn huis? Het was anders ook mijn huis.
Voor het geval het je iets interesseert, Ayoub die ik als mijn zoon mag noemen komt hier wonen over een paar maanden. Verbaasd trok hij zijn wenkbrauwen op.
En waarom word ik daar niet van op de hoogte gesteld? Hij leek boos te worden omdat hij zich schijnbaar buitengesloten voelde. Had hij het daar alleen niet zelf naar gemaakt?
Dat wist je wel.. Waarom denk je dat ik anders naar Marokko ging..? Hij haalde zijn schouders op. 
Heb ik hier niks over te zeggen? Afwachtend staarde hij me aan, maar ik haalde me schouders op. Ik wilde het er verder niet over hebben, bovendien was ik meer genteresseerd in waar hij was geweest.
Waar ben je geweest Redouan..? Hij grinnikte op mijn vraag en haalde vervolgens zijn schouders op.
Zaken Antwoordde hij kortaf.
En waarom weet ik daar niks van? Hij zuchtte duidelijk hoorbaar.
Hier gaan we weer.. Net zoals altijd ga je me weer hoofdpijn bezorgen met je gezeur. Ik ben moe, ik wil slapen.. Bovendien vraag ik jou toch ook niet waar je hebt uitgehangen.. Ik irriteerde me aan zijn gedrag.
Redouan! Je wist van mij waar ik was, jij verdwijnt gewoon wanneer je daar zin hebt. Dus vergelijk jezelf niet met mij alstublieft.. Met rollende ogen keek hij me aan.
Ben je klaar? Woedend schudde ik met mijn hoofd.
Nee ik ben niet klaar! Je bent een ongelofelijke rotzak, en voor jou informatie: Ik heb je niet gemist de afgelopen tijd. Triomfantelijk staarde hij me aan.
Dan ga je toch lekker weg.. Ongelovig keek ik hem aan en slikte toen.
Misschien doe ik dat ook wel.. Antwoordde ik zacht.. Daarna beende ik de kamer uit naar de slaapkamer. Ik kon de opkomende tranen niet bedwingen, en algauw stroomde ze over mijn wangen. Stiekem was ik blij dat hij weer terug was, maar het moment dat ik die vreselijke blik weer in zijn ogen opmerkte en de kwetsende woorden uit zijn mond hoorde begon ik me weer te beseffen waar ik zo van walgde in hem.
Ik bedoelde het niet zo Voor ik me naar hem kan omdraaien voel ik zijn handen op mijn schouders. Hij masseerde me en ik sloot mijn ogen.
Niet meer doen Redouan.. Ik zuchtte.
Wat niet schatje? De toon in zijn stem verraadde zijn gevoelens..
Zomaar weggaan zonder me op de hoogte te stellen, ik ben je vrouw.. Hij stopte even met zijn handen maar vervolgde algauw zijn massage..
Ik beloof het je.. Antwoordde hij toen zacht. Toch was ik niet tevreden en dus draaide ik me naar hem om. Zijn handen pakte ik vast en serieus keek ik naar hem op.
Ik meen het Redouan, als je me dit weer aandoet dan ben ik weg. Mocht je dan terugkomen van je geheimzinnige zakenreisjes dan zal je me hier niet aantreffen. Zijn blik liet hij strak op me gericht en hij knikte toen.. Ik liet zijn handen los na de bevestiging. Hij omvatte mijn gezicht met zijn handen en kwam dichterbij om de natte tranen van mijn wangen te vegen.
Ik heb je gemist.. Ik voelde zijn adem in mijn nek en vervolgens zijn warme lippen die hun weg zoeken naar beneden. En ik besefte me dat ik hem ook had gemist, alleen op n enkele vlak

Redouan was mijn man, maar zijn streken en de woorden die hij naar me toegooide als doel om me te kwetsen dat waren dingen die ik niet zolang meer zou kunnen volhouden. Redouan en ik waren geen normaal stel, absoluut niet. Maar toch leek ik me er constant overheen te kunnen zetten. En juist tijdens de verkenning van onze lichamen leek ik alles te vergeten.. De vraag was alleen hoelang we dat nog zouden kunnen volhouden Want was dat uiteindelijk genoeg om mij tevreden te houden??


De weken verstreken en tussen mij en Redouan bleef hetzelfde, alhoewel er een kleine verandering in scheen te komen. We hadden nu vaak serieuze gesprekken en door de verloving van Walid met Naoual leek hij zich meer in mijn leven te interesseren. Ik had vaker het gevoel dat het net als vanouds was, net als de zomer in Marokko. Waarin hij me pestte maar daarnaast ook liet blijken dat die van me hield. Ik had vaak bij het feit stilgestaan dat die me nooit de 4 woorden had toegesproken. Toch kon ik er ook niet echt wakker van liggen. Misschien was er voor hem een andere manier om me te bewijzen dat die om me gaf. Ik was immers de persoon met wie hij was getrouwd, dat telde toch ook?

Achteraf bleek ook dat mijn schoonouders er een grote rol in speelde, ze spraken Redouan dagelijks volgens Samya. En zij was ook degene die me vertelde dat hij zich bleef gedragen omdat mijn schoonouders druk op hem uitoefende. Inmiddels voelde ik me echt thuis in de familie, ik werd behandeld als n van hun dochters, en wanneer ze me vertelde dat ze uitkeken naar het weerzien van Ayoub kon mijn geluk haast niet op. Ze steunde me in elk opzicht en ik was blij dat ik alles met hun kon delen. Ik beschouwde ze als mijn ouders en zag ze bijna dagelijks. Misschien was dit ook n van de redenen dat ik alles pikte van Redouan. Ik wilde hen geen pijn doen, en boven alles wilde ik ze niet kwijt.. Niet nu ik eindelijk weer een familie had waar ik op kon rekenen in welk situatie dan ook. Omwille van hen bleef ik hoop hebben dat het huwelijk van mij en Redouan stand zou houden  *

----------


## Disz-Girl

Hey je bent er weer. Ik dacht dat je het al opgegeven had. Laat ons aub nooit meer zo schrikken  :blozen:  

Ik heb je vervolgjes gelezen. Dat ze prachtig zijn hoef ik niet meer te zeggen, Dat zou je ondertussen al wel weten van je al je fans.

Kan niet wachten op het volgende. 

Groetjes ,

----------


## speedygirl

very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! You go girl!  :zwaai:

----------


## fatima0611

WAJAUW!! UW VERHAAL IS AF!!  :oog:   :wow: 
IK HEB NET JE VERHAAL HELEMAAL GELEZEN!!  :grote grijns: 
TWARKA'ALLAH JE KUNT ECHT KEI MOOI SCHRIJVEN!!  :Iluvu:  
IK KAN NIET WACHTEN OP EEN NIEUW VERVOLG!!  :hihi: 


DIKKE ZOEN!!  :player:  


FATIMA  :belgie:

----------


## orka-ogen

prachtig gewoon

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam, 
Bedankt voor je mooie vervolgje.
Hij is weer prachtig zoals gewoonlijk.

Maar vertel me, waarom heb ik het gevoel dat je er niet echt zin meer in hebt!!! Of ligt het aan mij???

In iedergeval ik hoop niet dat je gaat stoppen dat zou ik heeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg jammer vinden,
Kom op meid, ookal is het steeds een klein stukje.
Veel sucses!!!



xx Fa xx

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door Tamtam185_ 
> *Salaam, 
> Bedankt voor je mooie vervolgje.
> Hij is weer prachtig zoals gewoonlijk.
> 
> Maar vertel me, waarom heb ik het gevoel dat je er niet echt zin meer in hebt!!! Of ligt het aan mij???
> 
> In iedergeval ik hoop niet dat je gaat stoppen dat zou ik heeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg jammer vinden,
> Kom op meid, ookal is het steeds een klein stukje.
> ...




*Heey mensen..

Bedankt voor de reacties..

Ik denk dat je het verkeerd hebt Fa, aangezien schrijven wel het laatste zou zijn waar ik geen zin in zou hebben..

Het is gewoon een drukke periode.. En er zijn veel dingen in me leven gaande, vandaar dat de vervolgjes niet meer zoveel verschijnen als dat in het begin het geval was...

InsaAllah gauw meer..

Kus,
Faat*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*De bruiloft van Walid en Naoual** 


Redouan 

Zonder de mensen in de krappe ruimte een blik te gunnen loop ik recht op het tafeltje af waar mijn familie aan zat. Het was het rumoerigste en gezelligste hoekje van de hele zaal. Ik zuchtte diep en besef me dat ik geen zin heb in dit gezellige gedoe. Mijn moeder had verbaasd naar me opgekeken, en voordat ze wat kon zeggen plantte ik een snelle kus op haar voorhoofd. Ik groette de rest aan tafel, en meteen merkte ik op dat Ouafaa ontbrak.
Waar is Ouafaa? Samya die duidelijk te druk was met de andere aan tafel haalde haar schouders op.
Bij de bruid volgens mij.. Ik nam plaats aan tafel en ontweek de onderzoekende blik van mijn moeder. Ik merkte dat ze me wat wilde zeggen, en voordat ze de woorden kon uitspreken was Samya haar weer voor.
Papa wil je trouwens spreken Voordat ik me naar Samya kan omdraaien is het de blik van mijn ma die mijn aandacht trekt.
Je bent laat.. Haar ogen waren serieus op me gericht, en voordat ik diep kan zuchten is het haar strenge blik die me mijn adem in doet houden.
Jek labas? Wat heb ik nu weer gedaan? Onschuldig probeerde ik mijn moeder over te halen niet meer zo streng naar me te kijken. Ik haatte die blik altijd.

Er is een bruiloft vandaag mama, en ik heb je al dagenlang niet gezien. Geen zin in sda3 dus vandaag.. Ze knikte zonder verder iets te zeggen. Ik richtte me toen maar op het bruidspaar die hun entree in de zaal maakte. Mijn nichten, neven, zusje en broertje waren meteen alert en stonden binnen een paar seconde op de dansvloer. Mijn aandacht wordt getrokken door Ouafaa die aandachtig de zaal in keek. Als ze mijn blik opmerkt lijkt ze verbaasd te zijn. Met een korte glimlach laat ze weten dat ze het fijn vind mij hier aan te treffen. 

Ik geef haar een knipoog en krijg dan de kans haar te bekijken. Ik had haar al dagenlang niet echt goed gesproken door de drukte op mijn werk, en voor haar de hectische voorbereidingen voor de bruiloft van Walid en Naoual. Nu ik haar zo bekeek besefte ik me dat ik haar had gemist. Als ze de zaal uitloopt sta ik op om haar achterna te gaan. Ik wilde even met haar praten over Ayoub, die deze week naar Nederland zou komen.. Zo wilde ik de laatste ruzie tussen ons toch nog goed maken..

Nu dat mijn ouders weer boos op me waren zal het wel met het feit te maken hebben dat Ouafaa ze eerlijk had verteld dat ik weer was begonnen met roken. Iets wat zij zo erg had gevonden, waardoor we er laatst weer ruzie over hadden. Ik hoopte niet dat het hierdoor weer fout zou gaan tussen ons, juist nu het de goede kant op ging.. 
Sinds de verdwijning van Samira uit mijn leven lijkt het steeds beter met ons te gaan. Ik merk dat ik dichter naar haar toegroei. Ik ga steeds meer om haar geven, en zelfs merk ik dat ik mezelf vaak moet bedwingen de 4 woorden uit te spreken. Dat was misschien ook n van de redenen dat ik me weer wendde tot mijn slechte verslaving

Redouan, ben je er eindelijk.. Ik moet je even spreken.. Ik kreeg de kans niet te antwoordden want Farid trok me al achter zich aan.. Gehoorzaam volgde ik hem naar buiten waar hij zijn rolstoel tegen de muur parkeerde en ik tegenover hem bleef staan..
Waarom ben je zo laat Redouan? Ik haal nonchalant mijn schouders op.
Ik had het druk op werk, maar ik ben er nu toch.. Heb je me ergens voor nodig? Zuchtend schudde hij met zijn hoofd. 
Ik had Farid nou al meerdere keren gesproken, en op de n of andere manier begreep ik waarom Ouafaa en de andere zo goed bevriend met hem waren. Hij was volgens mij de enige vent die een vrouw kon begrijpen, en daardoor had ik respect voor hem. Bovendien had ik liever dat Ouafaa tegen hem over mij zeurde, dan tegen mij en mij dus daarom hoofdpijn werd bespaard. Ik vertrouwde hem met haar, dus daardoor was het wantrouwen dat ik eerder had zo goed als vergeten..

Ze is niet gelukkig Redouan.. Verbaasd keek ik hem aan.
Waarom niet? Vroeg ik, doelend op zijn woorden.
Iedereen ziet dat jij haar niet gelukkig maakt. Ik zuchtte, en begon me al snel te irriteren omdat er weer andere mensen bij werden betrokken. Wat kon mij de rest schelen?
Waarom zegt iedereen dat? Waar bemoeien ze zich mee? Bovendien gaat het de goede kant op tussen ons.. Hij knikte..
Dat kan misschien waar zijn, maar jullie hebben nog een lange weg te gaan. Nogmaals uitte ik een diepe zucht.
Ik begrijp je bezorgdheid Farid, maar ik kan er niet tegen als mensen mij vertellen wat ik moet doen. Ik red me zelf wel, bedankt voor de moeite.. Ik wilde al weglopen als hij me weer naar zich toetrekt.
Heb je haar wel eens verteld dat je haar waardeert? Dat je van haar houdt? Ik draaide me naar hem om en durfde geen antwoord te geven op zijn vragen.
Woorden zullen nooit kunnen uitdrukken wat Ouafaa voor mij betekent.. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd, om mij zo te vertellen dat dat niet genoeg was.
Zet je haar boven alle andere vrouwen die je kent? Doe je wel eens gek met haar gewoon om haar aan het lachen te maken? Of is de enige lach die ze op haar gezicht krijgt veroorzaakt door een ander? Heb je haar wel eens zomaar bloemen gebracht..? Ik slikte, en bleef hem stil aankijken. Toch begreep ik niet wat dit aan onze relatie zou toevoegen.
En als je haar boos maakt.. Zoen je haar dan meteen daarna? Of heb je haar berhaupt ooit verteld dat ze mooi is? En wanneer was jullie laatste dans samen? Ik bleef hem stil aankijken, en zijn laatste woorden doen me terugdenken aan onze huwelijksnacht. Dat was de eerste en laatste keer dat ik met Ouafaa heb gedanst.. De volgende dag was tevens ook de eerste en laatste keer dat ik haar bloemen had gegeven Hij had gelijk..

Farid, het doet er niet toe.. Dat is allemaal niet nodig.. Allemaal zo kinderachtig.. Ik laat haar op andere manieren merken dat ik om haar geef.. Toch bedankt voor je moeite.. Ik gaf hem een hand die hij stevig vasthield. Ik kon niet toegeven aan hem dat die misschien wel ergens gelijk had.. Dat zijn woorden me wat deden. Wat wie ging nou aan mij vertellen dat ik het anders moest aanpakken? Bovendien, had ik dit nooit gehad bij Samira, dat was toch ook altijd goed gegaan zonder al die romantische gedoe eromheen? Ik schudde snel de gedachte aan Samira van me af, niet het juiste moment om aan haar te denken..

Neem dit mee.. Bewaar het als geheugensteuntje. Aarzelend nam ik het briefje van hem aan. Vervolgens ging hij de zaal weer in, en ik bleef staan om het briefje open te vouwen en te lezen

Vertel haar hoe erg je haar waardeert. Zeg haar altijd dat je van haar houdt.. Als ze zich down voelt hou haar dan stevig vast. Zet haar boven alle andere vrouwen die je kent.. Speel met haar, kietel haar en worstel met haar. Praat gewoon tegen haar, vertel haar grapjes, maak haar aan het lachen en breng haar gewoon zomaar bloemen. Houd haar hand vast en ren samen met haar weg. Of hou haar hand vast en blijf met haar. Wees de enige die haar begrijpt, en weet wanneer ze je nodig heeft al schreeuwt ze nog zo hard van niet.. Laat haar in je armen in slaap vallen, zing voor haar al klinkt het vreselijk vals. Maak haar boos, en zoen haar meteen daarna. Duw haar op de schommel en vertel dat ze er mooi uit ziet. Als ze verdrietig is blijf dan met haar aan de telefoon, of bij haar, al zegt ze niks. Kijk haar in de ogen en lach naar haar. Kus haar op haar voorhoofd. Dans met haar al is er geen muziek. Kus haar in de regen allemaal manieren zodat je zelf gelukkig wordt samen met haar 



Bijna aan het eind van de avond zie ik de kans naar haar hand te grijpen, geschrokken draait ze zich naar me om. Ik hou haar blik vast en trek haar dichter tegen me aan.
Waarom zo een haast, ik heb je amper gezien vandaag.. Ze schonk me een warme glimlach.
Ik moet even naar Walid toe, het is dringend.. Ik schud langzaam met mijn hoofd, en strijk vervolgens met mijn vinger langs haar wang.
Je moet helemaal niks, bovendien ben je veel te gespannen.. Laten we dansen, heb je dat al gedaan vandaag? Ze leek verbaasd maar de ondeugende glimlach die ze op haar gezicht krijgt verraad dat ze niets liever wil.
Nee ik heb niet gedanst vandaag.. Gespeeld kijk ik haar geschrokken aan.
Schandalig, op de bruiloft van je broer nog wel. Dit kan ik niet toestaan.. Ik trek haar achter me aan, naar de dansvloer en giechelend werpt ze zich in mijn armen om me een snelle knuffel te geven. Onder het dansen door wil ik haar wat in haar oor fluisteren maar ze lijkt het niet echt in de gaten te hebben. Totdat ik met mijn hand een plukje haar achter haar oor zet.
Ik ga met je mee woensdag, om Ayoub van het vliegveld te halen.. Met grote ogen keek ze naar me op.
Echt? Ik knikte als bevestiging. De blijheid was in haar ogen te lezen en dat was voor mij genoeg om te beseffen dat ze het meer dan waardeerde..

Vervolgens laat ik haar hand niet meer los en blijf enige tijd met haar dansen. De lach die op haar gezicht speelt maakt het me moeilijker om te stoppen.
Ook de blikken van menige gasten zorgen ervoor dat ik nog meer me best doe. Ze was mijn vrouw en dat mocht iedereen weten, vooral de heren van wie ik al had gemerkt dat ze moeilijk hun ogen van haar af konden krijgen. Die kon ik nu terecht een dodelijke blik werpen. Niet dat Ouafaa er enige acht op had geslagen, ze had het waarschijnlijk niet eens gemerkt. Maar toch, de begerige blikken die ze kreeg konden er bijna voor zorgen dat ik haar met dekens inpakte om vervolgens mee te nemen naar huis. Maar ik hield me in, ze lag tenslotte nu in mijn armen, ze danste met mij, ze lachte naar mij, al haar aandacht ging naar mij.. En dat kon geen van hen mij nadoen*   


*Voor mijn verjaardag afgelopen maandag.. Mijn superise voor jullie..

Liefs,
Faat*

----------


## lubna

WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUW
WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUW
WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUW
WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUW
WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUW
WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUW
WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUW
WAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUW

----------


## fatima0611

ECHT MOOI!!!  :wow:   

Ik heb je andere verhalen gelezen: "Hij werd een deel van mij" en " My only love"..  :grote grijns: 
Wajauww, je moest mij zien!! Om 4u s'nachts zat ik nog achter pc!!  :maf2: 
Ik moest die verhalen uitlezen!!  :blij:  
Echt waar, ik heb nog nooit iemand gezien die zo prachtig kan schrijven!!  :love:  

Ik zie dat je onlangs verjaart bent... een late Gelukkige Verjaardag!!!  :gefeliciteerd: 

Dikke zoen!!  :zwaai:  

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam, 

Sorry dat ik dacht dat je er een beetje genoeg van had van dat schrijven, maar je hebt me een duidelijk voorbeeld gegeven met dat super vervolg wat je voor ons hebt neer getypt.


In iedergeval hij is heel super fantastisch, en wens je weer veel sucses met je volgede vervolgje.

Salaam,,,,,,,,,,

xx Fa xx

----------


## mejnoon

Hey fa,
Wat leuk... is er nog voor je gezongen of moet ik dat nu doen? Ok ok komt ie dan; ahum "er was er n jarig hoera hoera... dat konden wij niet zien maar dat was zij.. zij leven lang hoera hoera en leven lang hoera hoera... en heel erg lang hoera hoera ...lang zal ze schrij eh leven, lang zal ze leven, lang zal ze leven in de gloria in de gloria in de gloria. Hieperdepiep.... (nu allemaal in koor) hoera!!

Hmm net dat ik begin te zingen gaat het hevig regenen hier in R'dam zing ik dan zo slecht?! 

Hoe het ook zij meid dat je nog lang mag leven in goede gezondheid en dat al het goede je toe mag komen. Happy late Bday!!!

ok nu ga ik even kijken wat ik allemaal gemist heb omdat ik er een tijdje tussenuit ben geweest en dus niet meer weet hoe het allemaal ook weer zat. Dus even niet storen aub!!! 

Dank u  :Smilie:

----------


## mejnoon

oh het waren er maar twee maar wel hele mooie. Petje af voor jou!

Maaruh ik ben bijna 1 mnd niet op het net geweest kom ik dan eindelijk dan zie ik maar 2 vervolgjes; ik had toch wel wat meer verwacht van jou. Heb je soms een nieuwe vlam ofzo die jou zo druk bezig houdt?  :knipoog:  


[Aan de mogelijke meneer vlam]
Ewa sahbi, als ma weet wij nu gewikkeld in verhaaltjes ...ja jaah wij nu ook ze claimen voor faat he... jij begrijp?! Faat is moet schrijven he anders ikke maak shoarmavlees voor jou.  :boer:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

_Ouafaa_* 


Nou, mijn moeder geeft een etentje vanavond. En ik wilde dus ruim van tevoren aanwezig zijn om haar te helpen voor te bereiden. Ik knik begrijpend en samen lopen we dan het lokaal uit. Nadia, de directrice van de school waar ik werkte was totaal niet iemand die de middag vrij zou nemen. Tenzij het echt dringend zou zijn. En blijkbaar achtte ze deze familiekwestie als erg belangrijk.
Als we buiten staan blijven we nog even voor de deur praten.
Vergeet je morgen niet met Ayoub langs te komen, dan kunnen we nog het n en ander voor hem regelen in verband met zijn inschrijving. Ik knik glimlachend.
Ik zal er morgen zeker zijn, en dan insaAllah eindelijk met hem aan me zijde. Breed grijnzend keek ze naar me op, ze was blij voor me. En nu vandaag de dag was dat ik Ayoub van het vliegveld zou halen, zou echt niemand mijn humeur kunnen verpesten. Het geluid van een auto die ons langzaam naderde deed ons beide opkijken. Een glimlach siert mijn gezicht als ik de auto van Redouan herken, toch weet ik niet of ik hier wel zo blij mee zou zijn. Wat was de reden dat hij hier was vandaag?

Dag vrouwtje van me.. Dit is Jawad, die ken je nog wel h? Hij kwam bij me staan en ik sta mijn hand uit naar zijn vriend die hem vriendelijk schudde en vervolgens zijn blik richtte op Nadia.
En wie mag deze schoonheid wezen? Gefascineerd stak hij zijn hand uit naar Nadia die hem al twijfelend aannam. 
Je hebt geen ring om, dus je bent nog niet getrouwd. Je bent zeker ook vrijgezel, geen zin om een keer met me te daten? Achter elkaar vuurde hij de vragen op Nadia af, die dit duidelijk niet waardeerde. Redouan die het bijna uitproestte van het lachen keek ik serieus aan maar hij leek zich er niks van aan te trekken. Geamuseerd staarde hij naar zijn vriend die Nadia voor zich probeerde te winnen.
Ehm, ik moet gaan Ik zie jou morgen.. Nadia had zich op mij gericht en snel knikte ik bevestigend. Zodat ze de kans zou krijgen weg te lopen, maar zoals verwacht volgde Jawad haar nietsvermoedend.
Praat tegen je vriend, dit waardeert ze niet.. Gierend stond Redouan voor me neus. Ik gaf hem een stomp.
Ik ben serieus, praat tegen hem. En wat doe je hier eigenlijk? Hij stopte even met lachen en keek me zuchtend aan.
Hmm, ik kwam mijn vrouwtje even zien.. Geniepig staarde ik hem aan.
En waarom geloof ik niet dat dat de enige reden is.. Hij haalde nonchalant zijn schouders op en richtte zich weer op Jawad.

Ga weg, naar mens! Nadia zwaaide overdreven met haar tas, alsof Jawad een irritante vlieg was die ze probeerde weg te slaan. Nu begon ik het echt zielig te vinden, terwijl Redouan weer in de lach schoot.
Redouan, dit is niet lachwekkend. Help haar nou even, ze heeft hier geen tijd voor.. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd en Jawad trok weer zijn aandacht.
Geef me je nummer dan, anders laat ik je niet weggaan.. Ze probeerde haar pas te versnellen maar hij liep haar gewoon achterna, pas als ze zich een laatste keer omdraait en hem weer met haar tas mept, lijkt ze een gevoelige plek te hebben geraakt want hij stopt en wrijft pijnlijk over zijn arm.
Ewa dan niet! Zwaar gefrustreerd komt hij onze richting weer oplopen. Nadia heeft inmiddels haar auto bereikt. Ik moet toegeven dat ik er ook stiekem om moet lachen. 

Jawad gaat vervolgens weer in de auto zitten en vragend kijk ik op naar Redouan.
Ga je me nog vertellen waarom je hier bent..? Hij haalt zijn schouders op en trekt me naar zich toe.
Je kent me te goed.. Niet alleen omdat ik je wilde zien, maar ook omdat ik je kwam vertellen dat ik vanmiddag de komst van Ayoub waarschijnlijk niet red.. Zijn woorden doen me bedroefd uit mijn ogen kijken.
Niet doen schoonheid, ik maak het goed met je. En natuurlijk doe ik me best alsnog te komen maar ik kan je helaas niks beloven.. Teleurgesteld sla ik mijn ogen neer. En door zijn hand onder mijn kin te leggen en zo mijn gezicht naar hem toe te heffen word ik gedwongen naar hem op te kijken.
Kijk niet zo bedroefd.. Ik maak het echt goed met je.. Tot vanavond schatje.. Ik knik met moeite en draai mijn hoofd weg. Vervolgens laat hij me los en loopt bij me weg. Als hij in de auto zit werpt hij me nog een korte spijtige blik toe en vervolgens rijdt hij weg. 

Alsof ik het had verwacht schud ik zuchtend met mijn hoofd. Alsof ik Redouan niet kende, zijn werk ging altijd voor alles. Zelfs voor zijn gezin.. Ik haal mijn schouders op en loop vervolgens naar mijn auto. Ik zou wel alleen gaan, dat was overigens veel gezelliger.. Just me and Ayoub.. 

...................

De zoveelste blik op mijn horloge verraad mijn ongeduldigheid. Ook mijn telefoon die aangeeft dat ik geen gemiste oproep heb doet me zuchten. Vervolgens stop ik hem in mijn tas en dwing mezelf hem er niet meer bij te pakken. Eigenlijk ook heel onlogisch om op zijn telefoontje te wachten, hij had duidelijk aangegeven dat hij vandaag niet zou komen. Waarom zou ik alsnog verwachten dat hij vandaag zou verschijnen? Zuchtend richt ik me op de passagiers die allemaal naar hun dierbaren zochten. 

Ook mijn ogen zochten naar Ayoub en Samir, maar voorlopig waren die nog niet te zien. Als mijn zicht dan wordt geblokkeerd door een paar handen die voor mijn ogen worden gehouden draai ik me gauw om, in de hoop Ayoub te verwelkomen. Toch doet de vrolijke lach van Redouan me uit blijdschap schreeuwen. Ik vlieg hem om de hals, en lachend omarmt hij me.
Dag schoonheid.. Vertederd kijk ik hem aan..
Dag lieverd.. Je bent er.. Knikkend staarde hij me aan.
Natuurlijk ben ik er! Wat dacht jij, ik zat je maar te pesten vanmiddag. Dolgelukkig trek ik hem weer tegen me aan, om hem daarna een kus op de wang te geven. 
Je bent echt een schat, en ik ben blij met jou.. Ik meende het en gelukzalig keek ik naar hem op. Hij plantte een lange kus op mijn voorhoofd, en het gevoel dat ik ervaar doet me zwijmelen. Ik begroef vervolgens mijn gezicht in zijn hals en snoof zijn geur op. Met gesloten ogen laat ik me dicht tegen hem aan nestelen. Ik hoor mijn naam ergens ver weg, en toch lijk ik niet te bewegen. En door de wrijving van zijn hand over mijn rug kan ik inmiddels wel in slaap vallen.
Ouafaa, hij is er.. Ayoub is er.. Bij het horen van zijn naam kijk ik verschrikt op. De blije blik in Redouan`s ogen doet me van blijdschap omdraaien. Snel daarna vliegt Ayoub in mijn armen. Ik druk hem stevig in mijn armen en beloof mezelf vanaf dat moment ook nooit meer los te laten..*   

*Liefs,
Faat*

----------


## mejnoon

Your good!

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Gelweldig je vervolgje, echt fantastisch.!!!

Veel sucses met je volgende.

Ik wacht,,,,,,,,,,


Salaam

xx Fa xx

----------


## mejnoon

where is every1 n most importantly where's faat???  :vreemd:

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Redouan 

Nieuwsgierig keek die naar me op, en ik op mijn beurt wachtte geduldig op zijn bestelling.
Ik weet het niet.. En nonchalant haalde hij zijn schouders op.
Moet ik je helpen? Knikkend richtte hij zich weer op het menukaart.
Ik zou die frietjes met vis nemen, doe ik ook altijd voor mijn neefjes, en die zijn er altijd erg blij mee. Bedenkend keek hij weer naar me op, om vervolgens knikkend toe te stemmen. Hij legt de kaart weg en richt zich weer op Ouafaa die glimlachend naar me opkeek. 
Op datzelfde moment ging mijn telefoon, en Ouafaa`s blik veranderde. Spijtig sloeg ik mijn ogen neer, en stond op om mijn telefoon elders op te nemen.

Zoals verwacht vertelde Amin mij dat ik nodig was, en dus zo snel mogelijk aanwezig moest zijn. Zuchtend loop ik weer terug naar Ouafaa en Ayoub. De teleurstellende blik in haar ogen doet me wederom zuchten.
Het spijt me, er is een belangrijke bespreking, en ik moet dus weg. Ik pak mijn spullen van de bank, en Ayoub die niet begreep waar ik heen ging keek verbaasd naar me op. Ik aaide over zijn bol.
Ik zie je vanavond kleintje, ben blij dat je er bent. Vervolgens richt ik me op Ouafaa.
Het spijt me schat, ik maak het vanavond goed met je. Ze knikte zonder me aan te kijken, en omdat ik zo een haast had stond ik er niet bij stil. Haastig verliet ik het restaurant naar mijn auto en vervolgde mijn weg naar de bespreking.

Met de komst van Ayoub zou niet alleen het leven van Ouafaa en Ayoub zelf veranderen maar ook die van mij. Vanaf het moment dat ik inzag hoeveel hij voor Ouafaa betekende wist ik meteen dat ik om die jongen zou geven. En hoe hard ik ook was door het in eerste instantie niet toe te geven, en Ouafaa dus zo in een lastig parket plaatste toch leek ze zich daar nu overheen te zetten. Toch was het nu haar zoon, Ayoub was het enige wat ze niet met mijn deelde, althans officieel niet, en daar zouden nog eens problemen van kunnen komen..


.

Lachend keek ik toe hoe Ayoub alles zo serieus nam. Schijnbaar kende hij Samya en Anis nog niet goed genoeg. Dat was te merken, zo nu ook Anis die aan hem probeerde uit te leggen wat de nadelen waren als Nederlandse burger. Ayoub kon hem alleen maar geschokt aankijken, maar als hij merkt dat Ouafaa schud met haar hoofd beseft hij zich dat het allemaal een grap is en gaat hij bij mijn moeder zitten die hem zachtjes aait over zijn bol.

De blikken van Ouafaa ontgaan me niet, de stralende glimlach dat het geluk dat ze voelde verraadde deden me warm worden van binnen. Ze was gelukkig, en nu we zo bij mijn ouders waren om Ayoub voor te stellen nadat hij inmiddels in Nederland, twee dagen had doorgebracht besefte ik me hoe blij ik was om haar als mijn vrouw te hebben. Ondanks de gebeurtenissen uit het verleden wilde ik Ouafaa voor geen ander inruilen. Ik hoopte dat ze me voor mijn fouten zou vergeven, en ik deed er alles aan om me bezig te houden met de nieuwe start die ik in het leven had gemaakt. Een nieuwe start met haar en Ayoub..

Als ik me besef hoe ik vroeger over het huwelijkse leven dacht bedenk ik me dat ik het schijnbaar verkeerd had ingeschat. Een huwelijk is iets wat je zelf staande moet houden, de relatie met je partner is hetgeen wat samen moet worden opgebouwd. Het is geven en nemen, en nu was ik blij dat ik me had beseft dat ik het vaak heb laten afweten, gelukkig heeft Ouafaa me een nieuwe kans gegeven, een kans die ik absoluut zou benutten.

Samira was uit mijn leven verdwenen, en hoewel ik nog vaak aan haar dacht besefte ik me dat het beter was dat ik niks meer van haar had gehoord. Bang om weer voor haar te vallen, bang dat ik nog veel te zwak voor haar zou zijn


Ouafaa 

Doe je wel voorzichtig, en maak je geen zorgen, ik regel het wel met haar baas. Hij bedankte me en ik opende de koelkast om de laatste benodigdheden voor de maaltijd te pakken.
Zorg trouwens dat je met een cadeau voor me terugkomt anders stuur ik je terug naar Tunesi. Hij moet er om lachen, en omdat hij me op luidspreker heeft staan hoor ik Naoual ook lachen op de achtergrond. 
Lachen jullie maar, ondertussen genieten jullie wel van jullie vakantie en zitten wij in dit kikkerlandje. Walid deed er natuurlijk nog een schepje bovenop, en met de tel aan mijn oor ga ik verder met koken.

Hoe gaat het met mijn neefje, ik mis hem man. Die kleine rat ook. 
Ja gaat goed hamdullilah, hij is al aardig gewend op school. Hij is erg leergierig en ook in de buurt heeft hij genoeg vriendjes en zelfs vriendinnetjes gemaakt. Overigens vraagt die wel vaak naar je, en moet je dus ook nog de groeten van hem doen. Walid is blij het goede nieuws te horen en ik probeer het gesprek af te ronden.
Walid, straks brand mijn eten aan. Geniet van de rest van je huwelijksreis en nogmaals attendeer ik je erop dat je voor je grote zus niet moet vergeten een cadeau te kopen.. Alsnel onderbreekt die me..
Safi, nou weten we het wel zuslief. Pas nou maar goed op mijn huisje, tot gauw insaAllah, en hoop dat je van de zon geniet in dat kikkerlandje, of nee de zon schijnt daar natuurlijk niet.. Ik moet lachen om zijn opmerking en de buitendeur die in het slot valt doet me omdraaien naar de gang.
Erg grappig broertje, pas goed op je vrouwtje wagga? Ik neem verder afscheid en als ik heb opgehangen draai ik me nieuwsgierig om naar de personen die me het meest dierbaar zijn in het leven.
Kijk wat ik van hem heb gekregen.. Opgewekt kijk ik Redouan aan die me het zeilbootje aangeeft. Ondertussen hebben ze beide een kus op mijn wang geplaatst. 
Is gemaakt van karton en touw, en is voor vaderdag. Vult Ayoub me trots bij.
Mooi hoor, ik word jaloers, waarom heb ik niks? Lachend haalt Ayoub zijn schouders op.
Moederdag is al geweest.. En zonder meer te zeggen rent hij de trap op naar zijn slaapkamer. 

Lachend kijkt Redouan hem na om mij vervolgens een knuffel te geven.
Hoe gaat het met mijn vrouwtje? Hoe was je dag? Ik haal diep adem en kijk glimlachend naar hem op.
Met je vrouwtje gaat het goed, en mijn dag was zoals elk andere vrije dag. Hoe was jou werkdag dan? Hij haalt zijn schouders op en volgt me de keuken in.
Ook bij mij gewoon hetzelfde als altijd. Had je Walid aan de lijn? Ik knik bevestigend op zijn vraag.
Meneertje had niet genoeg aan twee weken en vroeg of ik even contact wilde opnemen met de baas van Naoual om nog extra weken verlof op te nemen. Ze hebben het daar echt leuk, en willen er schijnbaar nog niet weg.. Niet verbaasd kijkt Redouan mij aan.
"Ewa zij willen het er wel echt van nemen. Wij moeten trouwens ook nog op huwelijksreis, heb je niks in gedachten? Een land dat je wel graag zou willen opzoeken? Verrast kijk ik hem aan.
Meen je dat? Bedenkend bleef hij me aankijken.
Ehm, waarom zou ik dat niet menen? Je bent mijn vrouw toch en bovendien moeten we nodig op vakantie. Maar denk er maar over na, dan hoor ik het wel. Ik spring hem om de hals en plaats een kus op zijn wang.
Ik hou van je gekkie! Glimlachend keek hij me aan.

Trouwens voordat ik het vergeet, je moet even contact opnemen met die collega van je, je weet wel die juf van Ayoub. Bedenkend staar ik hem aan en dan schiet het me opeens te binnen. 
Ja dat is waar ook, nog niet alles is afgerond. Goed dat ze je eraan heeft herinnerd, heb het echt veel te druk gehad om er nog berhaupt aan te denken. 

Zoals altijd weet ik wat Redouan van plan is en nog voordat hij met zijn hand de pan kan bereiken pak ik hem vast.
Vreetzak, je moet gewoon net als altijd, wachten tot we gezamenlijk gaan eten.. Hij rolt even met zijn ogen en als hij weet dat hij daarmee niet verder komt draait hij me om en houdt hij me vast in een moeilijke greep. Ik gier het uit en probeer me los te maken.
Redouan laat me los, safi.. Dit deed hij altijd, omdat hij wist dat zijn zielige blik mij niet meer kon inpalmen.
Zeg genade en voer me zelf het kipstukje dat ik net wilde pakken. Lachend schud ik met mijn hoofd.
Echt niet! Je moet gewoon wachten dikzak.. Hij plaatste zijn gezicht in mijn hals en zijn vrije hand houdt hij bij me middel.
Nee niet kietelen! Ik voelde het al aankomen maar toch doet hij enkele secondes niets, hij verroert geen vin.
Dikzak jek? Zo gedraag je, je tegen je mannetje Wagga, gewoon genade zeggen en me dat kipstukje voeren, ik vraag echt niet veel vrouwtje van me. Dan vergeef ik je alles en laat ik je los. Ik probeer me te bedenken wat ik kan doen, maar ik kan op weinig komen, en als ik me dan voorbereid op zijn gekietel gaat de deurbel. Hij laat me los en ik sprint naar de gang.
Saved by the bell! Grinnikend schud ik mijn hoofd en open de voordeur. Met veel lawaai laat ik mijn schoonfamilie binnen en Redouan die me vanuit de keuken gade slaat laat met opgetrokken wenkbrauwen zien hoe hij het kipstukje toch naar binnen werkt. Hoofdschuddend loop ik mijn schoonfamilie achterna de woonkamer in en moet nog nalachen om zijn gekke fratsen. Redouan toch, wat moest ik toch zonder hem. *  


*Faatje very druk, maar ben er nog steeds..
Thanx voor de reacties.. En Mejnoon jou spreek ik sowieso nog wel..

Groetjes,
Faat
*

----------


## mejnoon

nou schat dat weet ik zo net nog niet want ik ga 2 maanden op vakantie :P (yeah!) dusjjj

enne oh wee als ik terugkom en maar 1 vervolgje ziet.

maargoed stay well n don't do things i wouldn't do.

Beslama

----------


## rwina_89

Heey faatje..

alles goed?

ik lees je verhaal wel maar plaats niet zo veel racties nou hierbij wou ik je ff late wete dat je een mooie schrijfstijl hebt want heb al je verhale tot nu toe gelezne ook die met liefdesdokter op m.nl maar jah ga je dit jaar nog richting al hoceima

groetjes

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,
Geweldig, echt fantastisch je vervolgje.

Blijf zo door gaan meid.

Het leukste aan jouw verhaal is altijd dat je nooit kan raden wat er gaat gebeuren, je verrast ons altijd.


Salaam,
xx Fa xx

P.S. Sorry duurde een beetje lang voordat ik reageerde.

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,
Geweldig, echt fantastisch je vervolgje.

Blijf zo door gaan meid.

Het leukste aan jouw verhaal is altijd dat je nooit kan raden wat er gaat gebeuren, je verrast ons altijd.


Salaam,
xx Fa xx

P.S. Sorry duurde een beetje lang voordat ik reageerde.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

De diepe slaap waarin ik verkeerde werd alsnog door een irritant geluid verstoord. Voordat ik mijn ogen kan openen hoor ik de slaperige stem van Redouan. Ik versta het slecht en probeer weer terug te gaan slapen. Ergens krijg ik het idee dat ik aan het dromen ben. Alsnog hoor ik zijn woorden bijna duidelijk.
Je zou me niet bellen op mijn mobiel, wat is er zo belangrijk dat niet kan wachten tot de ochtend? Ik bedenk me dat het waarschijnlijk iemand van werk is maar aan de andere kant van de lijn hoor ik een vrouwenstem klinken. Zuchtend draai ik me op mijn andere zijde, met mijn rug naar Redouan toe. Zal wel een vrouwelijke collega van hem zijn. 
Nee ik kan niet, hou op met bellen.. Redouan`s stem klonk gerriteerd. En ik kon wel begrijpen waarom. We lagen immers zo lekker te slapen. Na nog een diepe zucht probeer ik het te negeren en probeer te slapen. En al snel val ik in een onrustige slaap

De volgende morgen 

Ik nipte van mijn kop koffie terwijl ik Ayoub er nogmaals op attendeerde dat hij moest opschieten of anders te laat op school zou komen. Mijn gedachtes dwaalde weer af terwijl ik naar de beelden op tv keek. Toen ik opstond vanmorgen lag hij niet naast me. Ik dacht dat hij zoals wel vaker was voorgekomen, eerder naar zijn werk was gegaan. Maar toen ik hem probeerde te bereiken op zijn mobiel stond die uit. En hoe vaak ik het ook probeerde, ik kreeg continue zijn voicemail. De rinkelende huistelefoon ging over en Ayoub was me voor met opnemen. Afwachtend vroeg ik me af wie er zo vroeg belde. Ayoub rolde even met zijn ogen en gaf me toen snel de hoorn aan.
Ouafaa, met Amin. Redouan is niet op zijn werk verschenen en zijn mobiel staat uit. Ligt die misschien ziek in bed? Ik slikte even en wist niet hoe ik hierop moest reageren.
Het betreft een belangrijke afspraak met een klant die we hard nodig hebben en waar we ons nog even samen op moesten voorbereiden. Ik recht mijn rug en probeer zo zelfverzekerd mogelijk te klinken.
Ja sorry Amin, hij had me er nog zo op geattendeerd jou te bellen om het door te geven, maar ik ben het helemaal vergeten. Hij ligt met hoge koorts in bed, en met geen mogelijkheid laat ik hem het huis verlaten. Ik hoop dat je de afspraak kunt verzetten? Ik walg van mijn schijnheiligheid en weet niet eens waarom ik voor hem lieg.
Safi geen probleem. Dank je wel Ouafaa, fijne dag verder. Ik neem afscheid en hang op. Zuchtend draai ik me om en Ayoub die me wantrouwig vanuit de gang bekijkt rolt al snel met zijn ogen.
Redouan ligt helemaal niet in bed.. Zegt hij dan eigenwijs. Ik slik even en haal dan mijn schouders op.
Heb je alles bij je? Hij knikt langzaam.
Ewa zied, dan breng ik je snel naar school want moet zelf nog veel dingen doen. Hij loopt me vooruit naar de voordeur en al snel loop ik met hem de straat uit.
Ouafaa, waarom heb je gelogen tegen Oom Amin? Ik vraag me af hoe ik dit aan hem moest uitleggen en we worden dan onderbroken door mijn buurvrouw.
Jij hoor te genieten van je vrije dagen jongedame, laat hem maar met mij meegaan, ik moet immers toch die richting op. Dankbaar kijk ik Miranda aan, die zelf met haar twee dochters richting school ging.
Je bent een grote schat, ik hoor inderdaad te genieten van mijn vrije dagen en daarnaast moet ik nog zoveel dingen doen. Ze knikt begrijpend en vervolgens richt ik me op Ayoub.
Zou je het erg vinden.. Hij schud snel met zijn hoofd.
Nee, ik zie je vanmiddag wel. Hij plant een snelle kus op mijn wang en huppelt weg met de dochters van Miranda. Ik bedank haar nogmaals en draai me dan om, om weer terug te lopen naar huis. 

Thuis aangekomen, heb ik de grootste moeite niet meer aan Redouan te denken. Dit klopte gewoon niet, en ik zat er gewoon mee dat hij wederom was vertrokken zonder me te vertellen waar hij naartoe ging. Dit betekende alleen dat er iets goed mis was. Zonder het te beseffen dwalen mijn gedachtes af naar een gesprek tussen mij en Walid een paar weken geleden.


Ik vind hem maar raar en vertrouw hem niet.. Verbaasd keek ik op naar mijn broertje.
Waarom dan niet? Is er iets tussen jullie voorgevallen? Hij schudde bedenkend met zijn hoofd.
Dat niet. Maar gewoon.. Hij verbergt iets.. En doet vaak zo geheimzinnig. Persoonlijk denk ik dat hij vreemdgaat. Stil blijf ik hem aanstaren om vervolgens hard te lachen..
Redouan en vreemdgaan? Nee joh, ik als zijn vrouw had dat dan toch moeten weten. Geloof me broertje, ik kijk genoeg naar Oprah om die signalen op te pikken. Serieus bleef hij me aankijken.
Ik meen het Ouafaa, wees op je hoede. Mannen kunnen zoiets goed genoeg verbergen. Ik word er stil van maar laat me niet kennen. Mijn gevoel had me nooit in de steek gelaten en hierbij was ik er gewoon van overtuigd dat er niks in die aard tussen mij en Redouan gaande was 

Nu ik me dit gesprek weer herinnerde voelde ik mijn hart bijna in mijn keel kloppen. Verward sta ik op en loop bedenkend door het huis. In de slaapkamer gooi ik al zijn kleren uit de kast. Elke blouse speur ik af naar mogelijke lippenstift vlekken of vrouwelijke parfumgeur. Als niet snel later zijn hele garderobe op ons bed ligt barst ik in huilen uit. Snikkend laat ik me op bed vallen en besef me dat Walid misschien wel gelijk kon hebben. Dat zou zijn rare gedrag kunnen verklaren. Dat zou kunnen verklaren waarom hij nooit zijn liefde voor mij heeft uitgesproken, simpelweg omdat hij een ander had. Een ander waarvan hij wel houdt. Ik snik nog harder en bedenk me dat ons hele huwelijk gebaseerd is op een leugen. 

Zijn ouders hadden medelijden met me en wilde daarom dat hij met me zou trouwen. Zodat ik weg kon uit Marokko, hij was gewoon aan me uitgehuwelijkt. De raarste dingen haal ik in me hoofd, en ondertussen kan ik niet stoppen met huilen. Alles lijkt op zijn plaats te vallen en ik vraag me af waarom ik zo naef was geweest, waarom ik niet eerder had kunnen inzien dat Redouan mij nooit heeft gewild, alles wat hij me aandeed zonder enige respect voor me te hebben dat was allemaal om van me af te komen. Hij hoopte dat ik bij hem weg zou gaan.

En de vrouw die hij vannacht aan de lijn had? Dat was zij, hij was vannacht naar haar toe gegaan. Nadat hij met mij het bed had gedeeld was hij naar haar toe gegaan. Allemaal schijn, en deze plotselinge ontdekking doet me naar adem happen. Geschokt grijp ik naar mijn hart en probeer te kalmeren. Maar het enige wat er door me heenging was dat de man van wie ik zoveel hield, van wie ik dacht dat nu alles goed was tussen ons ondanks de akkefietjes uit het verleden, dat deze man mij nooit trouw was geweest


Later op de middag 

Ik voegde me bij de andere vrouwen die allemaal bij het hek stonden. Ik stopte mijn handen in mijn broekzakken en hoopte dat de grote zonnebril die ik op had mijn rode ogen goed genoeg bedekte.
Na de grote shock had ik in alle haast mijn kleren bij elkaar gezocht en in een tas gestopt. Ook Ayoub`s kleren stonden ingepakt in de gang. Ik wilde daar weg, ik wilde er niet meer blijven. Hij kon stikken in het huis en de vrouw met wie hij het graag wilde delen. 

Ongeduldig wachtte ik totdat Ayoub uit school zou komen zodat ik nog de laatste dingetjes bij elkaar kon pakken om voorgoed uit het huis te verdwijnen. Ik hou me afzijdig van de andere moeders die hun kinderen kwamen ophalen, omdat ik geen zin had in een gesprek. Ongeduldig kijk ik voor de zoveelste keer op mijn horloge, alsof ik bang was dat hij elk moment voor me neus zou staan en me zou tegenhouden weg te gaan. Want zoals wel vaker was gebleken kon ik zo zwak zijn voor zijn makkelijke praatjes. Als Ayoub dan eindelijk verschijnt en me in de gaten krijgt rent hij gauw op me af. Ik neem hem in mijn armen en knuffel hem stevig. Trots begint hij te vertellen wat hij allemaal op school heeft gedaan, half luisterend steek ik bijna rennend met hem de autoweg over.

Wacht Ouafaa, mijn kleurplaat.. Hij laat mijn hand los en rent terug. Geschrokken draai ik me naar hem om en grijp naar zijn arm om net nog te voorkomen dat hij word geraakt door de auto die in snelle vaart door de straat rijd. Ik barst weer in huilen uit en geschrokken trek ik hem weer tegen me aan. Even dacht ik dat hem kwijt was, het enige wat ik nog in mijn leven heb.
Doe dat nooit meer! Ayoub weet niet wat hem overkomt en waarom ik zo reageer. Stil volgt hij me dan ook naar huis, aan mijn gesnik merkt hij dat ik duidelijk mijn dag niet heb.

Thuis aangekomen zeg ik hem zijn schoenen aan te houden. Ik grijp naar mijn auto sleutels en kniel dan voor hem neer.
Ayoub luister, we moeten hier weg. Ik heb je kleertjes ingepakt, maar ik weet niet wat je verder allemaal met je mee wilt nemen. Ga maar zelf naar boven, en pak wat je maar wilt, wagga? Hij knikt zonder wat te zeggen, en haalt dan de zonnebril van mijn neus. 
Niet huilen Ouafaa, het komt wel goed.. Door zijn woorden bijt ik hard op mijn onderlip om de volgende stortvloed van tranen tegen te houden. 
Waar gaan we naartoe? Kan ik wel gewoon naar school? Ik knik op zijn laatste vraag.
We gaan naar het huis van je oom Walid, dat is voor tijdelijk, tot we wat anders hebben voor ons zelf. Het is beter, nu Walid nog niet terug is van zijn reis. Maar je gaat gewoon elke dag naar school lieverd. Hij knikt begrijpend. En ik trek hem tegen hem aan. Als ik hem genoeg heb geknuffeld stuur ik hem naar boven en ik pak mijn laatste spullen bij elkaar.

De tassen gooi ik allemaal in de auto en ook de spulletjes die Ayoub bij elkaar heeft gehaald leg ik in de auto. Als ik denk dat ik alles heb en de voordeur achter me wil sluiten bedenk ik me dat ik het belangrijkste was vergeten; De foto van mijn moeder..
Haastig loop ik de trappen op en graai in het nachtkastje. Een klein briefje trekt mijn aandacht en uit nieuwsgierigheid open ik het


Vertel haar hoe erg je haar waardeert. Zeg haar altijd dat je van haar houdt.. Als ze zich down voelt hou haar dan stevig vast. Zet haar boven alle andere vrouwen die je kent.. Speel met haar, kietel haar en worstel met haar. Praat gewoon tegen haar, vertel haar grapjes, maak haar aan het lachen en breng haar gewoon zomaar bloemen. Houd haar hand vast en ren samen met haar weg. Of hou haar hand vast en blijf met haar. Wees de enige die haar begrijpt, en weet wanneer ze je nodig heeft al schreeuwt ze nog zo hard van niet.. Laat haar in je armen in slaap vallen, zing voor haar al klinkt het vreselijk vals. Maak haar boos, en zoen haar meteen daarna. Duw haar op de schommel en vertel dat ze er mooi uit ziet. Als ze verdrietig is blijf dan met haar aan de telefoon, of bij haar, al zegt ze niks. Kijk haar in de ogen en lach naar haar. Kus haar op haar voorhoofd. Dans met haar al is er geen muziek. Kus haar in de regen allemaal manieren zodat je zelf gelukkig wordt samen met haar 

Slikkend en de tranen wegvegend stop ik het terug en grijp snel naar de foto van mijn moeder. Huilend verlaat ik het huis en sla met moeite de voordeur achter me dicht. De letters op het blaadje schijnen nog voor mijn ogen te dansen. Het was zo makkelijk opgeschreven, maar zo moeilijk voor Redouan om na te leven 

Maar het was klaar nu, ik zou samen met Ayoub een nieuw begin maken. We hadden Redouan allebei niet nodig. Nooit niet.. 
Ik besef me dat zijn familie de enige reden was dat ik alles had ontzien. Zij waren me zo dierbaar geworden dat ik ze met geen enkele mogelijkheid wilde teleurstellen. En hoe Redouan zich ook tegen me gedroeg ik liet het gaan, simpelweg om mijn schoonouders niet in een lastig parket te zetten. Maar nu, na vandaag kon ik niet anders. Ik had het zo vaak laten gaan, nu was de maat vol. Nadat hij mij voor de zoveelste keer had teleurgesteld nadat ik hem zoveel kansen had gegeven. De maat was echt vol, en hoe erg ik het ook vond voor zijn ouders en familie die me altijd hebben bijgestaan, ik moest op een bepaald punt toch voor mezelf kiezen.. En vandaag was het dan zover *  


*Bedankt voor de reacties.. InsaAllah gauw meer..

Liefs,
Faat*

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Hey!

Ik volg je verhaal nog steeds, en ik moet zeggen, je bent echt goed. Ik verheug me op het volgende vervolg, het is zo spannend!

groetjes!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

Woest staar ik haar aan, en net kan ik mezelf nog bedwingen haar niet te slaan.
Wat flik je me nou weer! Met grote onschuldige ogen keek ze naar me op.
Ik miste je gewoon.. ik.. ik bedoel, ja.. ze heeft je lang genoeg voor zichzelf gehad. Nu wil ik ook weer.. Verlegen sloeg ze haar ogen neer en zenuwachtig tikte ze met haar vingers op de houten tafel.
Samira! Ik dacht dat hij weer gewelddadig was geworden. Ik heb mijn huwelijk wederom op het spel gezet om voor jou klaar te staan. Maar je liegt gewoon! Niet wetend wat ze moest zeggen keek ze hakkelend naar me op.
Maar.. Redouan maar.. Maar het kan nu, ik ben vrij.. Haar onderlip trilde waardoor ik me besefte dat ze op het punt stond om te gaan huilen, toch kan ik het niet laten om er een schepje bovenop te doen. Ik wist als geen ander hoe goed ze was in acteren, alles deed ze, als het maar in haar voordeel was.
Samira, je gebruikt me gewoon! Je bent te laat.. Snap je het dan niet? Je bent te laat.. Hardnekkig schudde ze met haar hoofd.
Nee! Ik ben nu toch gescheiden van hem! Redouan lieverd.. Ze kwam dichterbij en zette haar hand op mijn wang. Ik slik wanneer ik voel hoe ze de stoppels teder bewerkt.
Schatje, snap je dan niet dat wij voor elkaar gemaakt zijn. We horen bij elkaar lieverd. Ik ben gescheiden van hem, het kan nu. Ik ben nu helemaal van jou.. Ik slikte en lijk even zwak te worden, toch haal ik haar hand snel van mijn wang.
Ik ga weg! Ik heb hier geen tijd voor.. Je bent te laat Samira.. Ik wil jou niet! Ik hou van mijn vrouw, en ik zal haar nooit voor jou gaan verlaten.. Mijn woorden waren gemeend, en hoewel ik er van was geschrokken toch leek zij nu al mijn aandacht te trekken. En ik merkte hoe de woorden Samira leken op te fokken. 
Je liegt! Je houdt alleen van mij, je wilt haar niet.. Ze heeft je behekst! Daarom zeg je dat.. Ik schud langzaam met mijn hoofd en doe een paar stappen bij haar vandaan.
Ik ga nu Samira, vergeet alles. Dit was de laatste keer dat ik je te hulp ben geschoten. Ik verander mijn nummer en ik wil dat je mij en mijn gezin met rust laat.. Het ga je goed.. Zonder enig acht te slaan op de droevige blik in haar ogen draai ik me om en loop haar huis uit. Vermoeid en nog half slapend stap ik mijn auto in. Als ik mijn mobiel hoor overgaan weet ik dat zij het is..
Ik ben duidelijk geweest toch? Snikkend hoorde ik haar aan de andere kant van de lijn.
Kom terug Redouan, alstublieft.. Ik heb je nodig.. Zonder jou kan ik niet.. Zuchtend schud ik met mijn hoofd.
Vergeet het Samira, het is klaar nu.. Ik behoor tot het verleden.. Laat het gaan. Ze antwoord niet, maar blijft alleen huilen.. En zonder gedag te zeggen druk ik haar weg en zet mijn telefoon uit. Ik had hier geen meer in, ik wilde naar huis. Maar voordat dat kon had ik nog een lange reis te gaan. Eerst een kamer boeken dan maar


De volgende dag, laat op de avond.. 

Zuchtend blijf ik vanuit de auto naar de voordeur staren. Een angstig gevoel bekruipt me, ergens heb ik het idee dat er iets mist. Uitgeput kan ik nog de stap zetten om mijn auto te verlaten en naar de voordeur te lopen. Door de onrustige nacht die ik in het hotel had doorgebracht had ik alle moeite gedaan om naar huis te kunnen rijden.. Ik had nooit weg moeten gaan, ik had Ouafaa niet in de steek moeten laten, en wetend dat ze niet blij zou zijn met mijn plotselinge vertrek blijf ik toch hopen dat ze het me vergeeft. Dat ze zonder te weten waar ik was geweest zou kunnen begrijpen dat ik dit had moeten doen. Voor mezelf, om alles achter me te laten en verder te kunnen gaan met Ouafaa. Dat was ik haar immers verschuldigd na alles

In gedachten lijkt het huis binnenlopen zo een moeilijke opgave. Alsof ik nergens de kracht meer voor heb. Moeizaam loop ik de stille gang in en sluit de deur achter me dicht. Een ogenblik blijf ik dan staan en bekijk de schoenenkast aandachtig. Er klopte iets niet, en ergens werd mijn vermoeden al bevestigd. Slikkend merk ik op dat de schoenenkast waar de grote hoeveelheid damesschoenen altijd had rondgeslingerd, nu praktisch leeg was.. Langzaam neem ik plaats op een tree en staar voor me uit naar de grote spiegel die aan de wand in de gang hing. Als vanzelf dwalen mijn gedachtes af naar het gesprek waarin ik haar de belofte had gedaan, zonder enig besef van de mogelijke gevolgen. 

Ik had haar huilend op het bed aangetroffen, en door mijn handen op haar schouders te leggen en haar zacht te masseren, merkte ik hoe ze kalmeerde.
Niet meer doen Redouan.. Haar stem had gebroken geklonken en de diepe zucht die erop volgde was duidelijk hoorbaar..
Wat niet schatje? Had ik gevraagd, alsof ik niet wist waar ze op doelde..
Zomaar weggaan zonder me op de hoogte te stellen, ik ben je vrouw.. Ik stopte met masseren, en dacht even na voordat ik het hervatte..
Ik beloof het je.. Had ik zacht geantwoord. Toch was het niet met volle overtuiging gezegd. Ze had zich ook naar me omgedraaid en mijn handen vastgepakt waardoor ze hoopvol naar me opkeek.
Ik meen het Redouan, als je me dit weer aandoet dan ben ik weg. Mocht je dan terugkomen van je geheimzinnige zakenreisje, dan zal je me hier niet aantreffen. Mijn blik had ik strak op haar gericht, en ik kon niks anders doen dan knikken. De tranen op haar wangen hadden me geraakt, zoals wel vaker was gebleken was dat een zwakke punt. Ze liet vervolgens mijn handen los, met de volle overtuiging dat ik haar iets plechtig had beloofd en het ook zou nakomen.. 

Ze had zich vergist, hoe graag ze het ook wilde geloven. De Redouan die ik ben heb ik altijd de grootste moeite met aan andermans gevoelens denken. Ik was haar helemaal vergeten, geen moment had ik stil gestaan bij hoe zij zich heeft moeten voelen toen ze wakker werd en mij niet naast haar had getroffen. Geen seconde had ik aan Ouafaa gedacht toen ik onderweg was naar Samira. Niets interesseerde me, ik kon alleen maar aan een huilende Samira denken. Ik kon alleen maar denken dat zij de enige persoon was die me nodig had, voor wie ik er moest zijn. Alles eromheen deed er niet meer toe, zolang ik me maar haastte en voor Samira klaarstond. 

De sterke drang om Samira te allen tijde bij te staan, heeft me uiteindelijk Ouafaa gekost. En dat was nog lang niet alles. Ook Ayoub was een deel van mijn leven geworden, en ik besefte me maar al te goed dat als ik Ouafaa kwijt was, ik Ayoub daarbij ook kwijt was geraakt. Slikkend haal ik mezelf uit de eindeloze gedachtes en kijk weer in de spiegel. De tranen die zich op mijn wangen bevonden deden me schrikken en ruw veeg ik ze weg met mijn hand. Sinds wanneer treurde ik om een vrouw? Wat had zij wat ik in een andere vrouw niet zou kunnen vinden? Of wat bezat Samira waar niemand anders aan kon tippen?

Vermoeid hijs ik mezelf van de trap en loop naar boven. In de slaapkamer gooi ik snel mijn kleren uit. En terwijl ik haar lege kast negeer stap ik onder de dekens. Als ik mijn hoofd op het kussen neervlij haal ik diep adem en sluit mijn ogen. Haar geur die in het kussen is opgenomen dringt mijn neusgaten binnen. Zuchtend sta ik weer op en loop naar beneden. In de keuken is het donker en akelig stil. Als niks in de koelkast me aantrekt sluit ik die ook weer en loop de woonkamer binnen. Ik ga liggen op de bank en probeer aan werk te denken. Alles om me maar niet te beseffen dat ze bij me weg was.. 

Vanaf morgen zou ik mijn leven weer oppakken. Gewoon naar werk alsof er niks is gebeurd, mijn eigen leventje. Redouan on his own, zonder Samira en Ouafaa... Ik had niemand nodig..

Just me, myself and I..*   


*Much love!*

----------


## Tamtam185

Salaam,

Geweldig je 2 mooie vervolgjes, en ook lekker lang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gaat alles goed met je???? Ga je ook lekker op vakantie of niet???
veel sucses met het volgende vervolgje.

Salaam,

xx Fa xx

----------


## PaK0 Girl

ik heb deze verhaaal in eeen stuk doorgelezen! ajjooo hij is egt goed. Vandaar dat je niet verder ging met Zij is een deel van mij........


DIE SAMIRA OOK HE!!! IK HAAT HAAR. Ik hoop dat het goed komt!  :huil:  
maar goed wil je plsss snel een vervolgje zetten!!

----------


## aitoezintje_15

in een woord PRACHITGGGGGGGGGG ...!!! jaa jaa Faatje je bent een natuurtalent..je trouwe Fan Hanan

----------


## aitoezintje_15

And upp ..!!!!

----------


## lubna

SLM hbibaa. je verhaalt is echt supper!!!! doe snel verder.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 


Als ik Samir naar binnen heb gelaten vraag ik Ayoub tv te gaan kijken in de slaapkamer van Walid.
Heb je al wat gehoord van hem? Ik schud met mijn hoofd en schenk hem een korte glimlach.
Ok. Ik heb in elk geval even voor je rond gebeld. En als het goed is kun je voor als Walid terug is van zijn reis intrekken in een ander huisje. Maar dat is maar tijdelijk.. Vind je dat goed? Ik knik bevestigend. Zolang ik maar een woning had zodra Walid weer in het land was.
Heb je verder nog nagedacht over wat ik je had gezegd? Verward keek ik naar hem op. Eigenlijk had ik er niet over na gedacht omdat ik niet durfde, omdat dat echt het bewijs zou zijn dat het echt over was tussen mij en Redouan.

Nee, ik kan de scheiding nog niet aanvragen. Ik wil mijn schoonouders eerst zelf nog op de hoogte stellen en daarnaast is het gewoon heel erg snel.. Met mijn armen over elkaar schud ik langzaam met mijn hoofd. Zuchtend staarde Samir me aan.
Maak jezelf niet kapot Ouafaa, je kan hier niks aan doen, en niemand zal het je ook kwalijk nemen. Zelfs zijn ouders niet.. Ik knik glimlachend.
Dat weet ik wel.. In elk geval bedankt voor alles. Hij wuift het weg en vraagt of die nog wat voor me kan doen. Bedenkelijk kijk ik hem daarop aan.
Weet je Samir, misschien klinkt het wel heel stom.. Maar.. Afwachtend staarde hij me aan.
Kun je niet voor mij nagaan bij wie hij was.. die nacht van.. Je weet wel.. Zuchtend nam hij plaats op de bank. Ergens kreeg ik het idee dat hij meer wist dan ik in eerste instantie had gedacht.
Weet je Ouafaa.. Het doet er niet toe joh! Bovendien moeten we geen voorbarige conclusies trekken. Met zijn woorden bevestigt hij mijn eerdere vermoedens. Hij wist iets..

Wat weet je Samir? Hij haalt nonchalant zijn schouders op en draait zich dan naar me om.
Het is toevallig op mijn pad gekomen, ik wist het niet. Maar ik heb een tijdje terug een man verdedigd in een scheidingszaak. De vrouw met wie het te maken had bleek een goede vriendin van Redouan te zijn. Na verdere onderzoek ben ik te weten gekomen dat Redouan een te goede vriend van haar was. Ik haper naar adem en sta abrupt. Ik wilde het eigenlijk helemaal niet horen, ik wilde het niet weten.
Laat maar Samir, ik wil het niet eens weten. Slikkend ga ik voor het raam staan. Met mijn armen over elkaar en mijn ogen stijf dicht probeer ik de opkomende tranen tegen te houden.
Ik ga maar.. Als je me nodig hebt moet je me bellen. Ik voel zijn hand op mijn schouder.
Naast je advocaat ben ik ook een goede vriend, vergeet dat niet Ouafaa. Hij gaf een korte kneep in mijn schouder en vertrok. De tranen liepen al over mijn wangen voordat ik de deur berhaupt in het slot hoorde vallen.

Vervolgens blijf ik niet lang meer staan. Ik ben zo zeker van mijn zaak dat ik snel mijn tas en jas bij elkaar raap. Ayoub komt naar beneden en ook hem hijs ik in zijn jas.
Waar gaan we heen? Ik probeer zijn vraag te negeren maar als hij het in de auto weer herhaalt kan ik zijn vragende en onschuldige oogjes niet meer negeren. 
Ik moet even iets afhandelen bij de moeder van Redouan. Ze gaan binnenkort naar Marokko, dat had ik je verteld toch? Hij knikte zonder me aan te kijken en ik maakte mijn verhaal af.
Zij weten allemaal nog niet dat ik weg ben bij Redouan. Ze moeten het weten voordat ze weggaan. Dan zullen ze me ook niet kwalijk nemen dat ik binnenkort de scheiding zal aanvragen. Het zal ze pijn doen als ik niet bij ze kom om het uit te leggen voordat ik andere maatregelen tref.. Wederom knikte hij nadat ik mijn verhaal had gedaan.

Ik haal diep adem en probeer mezelf moed in te praten. Ik had voor mezelf gekozen, ik moest niet opgeven, de eerste stap had ik immers al gemaakt. Ze zouden het me niet kwalijk nemen, ze zouden het begrijpen. Zoals ze mij altijd hadden begrepen. Stiekem zullen ze dit al aan hebben zien komen. Tussen mij en Redouan ging het al lange tijd niet meer, alleen nu had ik eindelijk de knoop doorgehakt

Even dwalen mijn gedachtes af naar het verleden. De woorden die hij gebruikte, zijn manier van liefkozen Hij had me tot het uiterste kunnen drijven, zoals geen enkele man dat zou kunnen. Hij kon me gevoelens doen ervaren zoals ik die nog nooit in mijn leven had beleefd. En weer blijf ik stil staan bij de woorden die hij nooit had uitgesproken. Ik probeer me te bedenken hoe het zou zijn als hij voor me neus zou staan en me de woorden zou toefluisteren?

In gedachten speel ik de scne af, ik zie zijn gezicht voor me, zijn mond dat zich tot een glimlach krult. Slechts de blik in zijn ogen zou me van de wereld kunnen brengen. Toch zou ik hem blijven aanstaren en de 4 woorden afwachten. In stilte bedenk ik me al wat voor gevolg het zou hebben. Ik merk hoe ik mijn hand niet kan dwingen niet naar zijn wang te reiken. Zijn glimlach verbreed zich, ik wist nog hoe fijn hij dit vond. Onder mijn vingertoppen voel ik de stoppels. Zijn hand omvat mijn pols en teder kuste hij mijn handpalm. Ik sluit mijn ogen om ervan te genieten en het volgende moment voel ik zijn vingers over de binnenkant van mijn pols gaan. Damn! Hoe deed hij dat toch?

Ik open mijn ogen en kijk hem intens aan. Zijn blik spreekt boekdelen, hij wist wat slechts een aanraking van hem kon aanrichten. Ik zucht, een diepe zucht. En zijn ogen worden donker, schuldig kijkt hij me aan.
"Het spijt me..." Ik schudde met mijn hoofd. Hij flikt het me weer, hij zou proberen medelijden op te wekken.
"Niet doen.." Mijn stem klinkt schor, en niet vasthoudend zoals zijn stem had geklonken. De greep om mijn pols verslapte, en langzaam laat ik mijn arm langs mijn lichaam zakken. Ik sla mijn ogen neer, en wanneer hij zijn hand onder mijn kin legt kijk ik weer op. Uitdagend hou ik zijn ogen gevangen in de mijne. Maar het was gedoemd te mislukken, ik was te zwak. 
"Zeg.." Ik schraapte mijn keel.
"Zeg het me... Ik smeek het je.." Hij fronste zijn voorhoofd alsof hij niet wist waar ik het over had. Toch deed hij een stap achteruit en keek me triomfantelijk aan. Ja, het was hem weer gelukt, ik had me zelf zijn slachtoffer gemaakt. En de 4 woorden, kon ik blijven dromen. Hij zou het me nooit kunnen toefluisteren... 

Ik word uit me gedachtes gehaald door Ayoub als hij me vraagt hoelang we weg blijven. Ik schraap mijn keel en haal diep adem.
Niet zo lang schat, ze hebben het sowieso al druk met inpakken, en wil ze dus niet tot last zijn Hij knikte, en leek tevreden met mijn antwoord. 

Ik staar naar het drukke verkeer en vraag me af waarom ik mezelf zo gek maak? Hoe vaak had de scne die ik net voor ogen haalde zich afgespeeld? 
Zo vaak dat ik me afvroeg waarom ik er nooit stil bij had gestaan. Waarom was me nooit eerder opgevallen dat hij heel goed wist dat hij me in zijn macht had. Macht waar hij duidelijk misbruik van had gemaakt. Ik was zo makkelijk geweest, veel te zwak had ik me opgesteld ten opzichte van Redouan. En hij had misbruik gemaakt van mijn zwakheid, van mijn onschuld



Redouan 


Amin was in een goed humeur, en dat kon ik goed begrijpen. We hadden net samen een grote compromis gesloten met een bedrijf dat we in de toekomst goed zouden kunnen gebruiken. Financieel gezien zou dat betekenen dat we een grotere budget zouden hebben voor het fonds dat we hadden opgezet voor weeskinderen. Hij klopte trots op mijn schouder.
Ik was al bang dat we hem hadden misgelopen. Ik ben blij dat Ouafaa mij vertelde dat je ziek was anders had ik het echt niet geweten. Ben dankbaar dat ik de afspraak daarmee toch kon verzetten.. Nieuwsgierig keek ik naar hem op. Hij had haar naam doen vallen, waarom?
Wat heeft Ouafaa hier mee te maken? Schouderophalend draaide Amin zich naar me om. 
Zij vertelde me dat je ziek was twee dagen terug. Waarom denk je dat Silvia je pas vandaag vertelde over de vergadering. Je lag toch ziek in bed? Verward staarde ik hem aan. Waar had hij het over? 
Silvia heeft mij telefonisch op de hoogte gesteld maar eerlijk gezegd dacht ik dat we die afspraak pas vandaag hadden.. Hij schudde verbaasd met zijn hoofd.
Ik weet niet wat er met jou is de laatste tijd Misschien ben je nog niet echt uitgeziekt maar Ouafaa, je vrouw dus, heeft je ziek gemeld afgelopen dinsdag. En toen heeft Silvia de afspraak weten te verzetten naar vandaag. Ik hoorde zijn woorden amper, het enige wat ik hoorde was haar naam. En daarachter de benadrukking dat ik met haar getrouwd was. 

Slikkend bleef ik hem aankijken en op dat moment komt Silvia ons storen. 
Redouan, je moeder op lijn 2. En de meeting met Hanson wordt een kwartier later, hij zit vast in de file. Ik knik snel naar haar en neem de telefoon aan.
Salaam Mama, jek labes..? Een diepe zucht aan de andere kant van de lijn, dit betekende weinig goeds.
Labes a weldi, niks aan de hand hoor. Je moeder belt voor de gezelligheid. Wat denk je zelf ah ezel! Ik slik even en voel me net een klein kind. Amin proest het bijna uit van het lachen en besluit voor zijn eigen veiligheid mijn kantoor te verlaten. 
Mama, wat nu weer? Wollah ik heb geen tijd gehad. Maar ik kom vanavond langs, dat beloof ik je. Ik ga er vanuit dat ik dit telefoontje te danken had aan het feit dat het weer te lang geleden is geweest dat ik mijn moeder een bezoekje had gebracht, maar aan haar gejammer te horen, blijkt alweer dat ik het niet bij het rechte eind heb. 

Ik hoor hoe ze zich afvraagt waarom ze een zoon heeft die zo traag van begrip is. Al met al zie ik al helemaal voor me hoe ze met de ene hand de hoorn vastheeft en de andere hand haar hoofd masseert. Meteen voel ik me schuldig. Het laatste wat ik zou willen is dat ik de oorzaak zou zijn van haar overstuurheid. 
Mama, safi doe rustig.. Ga jezelf geen migraine aanval bezorgen. Wat het ook is, het spijt me.. Ik hoor hoe ze langzaamaan kalmeert.
Je moet langskomen. Zo snel mogelijk, want je vader die staat al op het punt naar je toe te komen. Ik hou hem tegen als je beloofd dat je hier binnen een uur bent.. Slikkend probeer ik me te bedenken wat ik fout had gedaan, als mijn moeder me de reden al verteld door slechts haar naam te noemen. Snel onderbreek ik haar..
Ik kom eraan Ik hang op voordat ze afscheid kan nemen. Ik wilde verder niks meer horen, ik wist al genoeg. 

Ze had de stap gezet, ze had de stap alleen gezet.. Mijn ouders op de hoogte stellen zonder dat ik daarbij aanwezig was. Ik kon haar wel wurgen, en terwijl ik mijn jas van de kapstok rukte beende ik snel de kamer uit. Bij de lift drukte ik nerveus op het knopje en draaide me om naar Silvia. 
Ik ben terug voordat Hanson hier kan zijn Ze knikte geluidloos en ook Amin die vreemd vanuit zijn stoel naar de gang gluurde zei geen woord. En dus vertrok ik naar mijn ouders..

Ik wilde dit vandaag snel afgehandeld hebben zodat ik het ook achter de rug had. Ergens kreeg ik het idee dat mijn ouders me zouden overhalen het goed te maken met haar. Ze wisten immers niet wat er tussen ons had afgespeeld, en ik ging er ook vanuit dat Ouafaa ze niks slechts over mij zou vertellen. Zo was ze niet

Ik vraag me stilletjes af hoe het zover heeft kunnen komen. Eigenlijk ben ik er verbaasd over, en grinnikend schud ik dan met mijn hoofd. Wat een naviteit! Ik wist vanaf het begin dat het hierin zou eindigen.. Wat naef om ook maar een seconde te durven denken dat Ouafaa mijn gedrag altijd over het hoofd zou zien. Ik wist als geen ander dat ze het ooit zat zou worden. De manier waarop ik met haar omging zou geen enkel individu accepteren, en dat hoorde ook niet. Ik ben fout geweest, dat kon ik aan mezelf toegeven.. Ik was degene die fout was geweest en Ouafaa kon niemand iets kwalijk nemen, zelfs al zou ze mijn ouders vertellen wat er werkelijk tussen ons had afgespeeld En weten dat mijn ouders mij zouden laten vallen.. Zelfs dan zou ik het haar niet kwalijk nemen, het was haar goed recht...

...........................


De frons dat zich op de voorhoofd van mijn vader had gevormd deed een rilling over mijn rug lopen. Ongelofelijk hoe die ouwe mij de stuipen op het lijf kon jagen. Hij was de enige voor wie ik zoveel respect had, en de enige persoon voor wie ik bang zou zijn in dit wereldse leven. Al was het lachwekkend te noemen gezien de vergelijking van mijn lichaamsbouw met die van hem toch was het ook logisch. Het was mijn vader

Ik wil niks horen over een scheiding, dat woord mag je niet eens in je mond nemen. Ben je soms vergeten hoe je lachend de kamer had binnen gewalst. Hoe je met een grote smile je moeder en mij hebt wijsgemaakt dat dit de vrouw was met wie je je leven wilde delen. Ben je dat soms vergeten? Ik slik even en schud langzaam met mijn hoofd. Mijn moeder zat zuchtend op de bank en had me geen enkele keer aangekeken. 

Ik friemelde aan de koffer die links van me stond. Alles om maar niet naar me vader op te hoeven kijken.
Ik had je al gewaarschuwd, ik heb het al die tijd geweten. Jij bent niet een man voor het huwelijk! Maar je moeder haalde me over omdat zij ervan overtuigd was dat je de juiste vrouw had gevonden. De vrouw die je de nodige kennis over het huwelijk zou bijbrengen. Een huisvrouw maar ook echt een vrouw die altijd achter haar man zal staan.. Nou dat laatste over Ouafaa is allemaal waar, maar wie moet het weer verpesten? Juist, Redouan ja! Hij ijsbeerde nerveus door de kamer en ik merkte hoe hij steeds zwaarder adem begon te halen. Even begin ik me zorgen te maken, mijn ouders waren al op leeftijd en als ik ze zo zag maakte ik me al snel zorgen. Vooral als het door mijn toedoen was.


Papa doe rustig, het komt wel goed. Dit is niet mijn keus geweest papa, misschien heb ik het ook wel verpest maar het is haar keus om niet meer bij mij te blijven. Ik kan daar niks aan veranderen al had ik het ook wel anders gezien.. Hij schudde hardnekkig met zijn hoofd.
Je hebt niet eens moeite gedaan zeker? Zoals ik jou als mijn zoon ken ben je veel te eigenwijs en koppig om het met iemand goed te maken. Ik kan het weten want je bent mijn zoon en dat heb je van mij. Hij nam plaats tegenover mij en serieus keek hij me aan. Ik slikte wederom en bereidde me voor.

Je gaat naar haar toe, jullie gaan dit goedmaken. Dit is een schande, een grote schande. Als de mensen erachter komen, wat zullen ze wel niet denken? Net een jaar hebben ze het bij elkaar uitgehouden, en het zoveelste stel laat het erbij zitten en scheid wanneer het hun uitkomt. Nee, ik weiger dat te accepteren. Hoor je me? Ik knik nerveus en weet eigenlijk niet wat mijn vader nu van mij verwacht. Al zou ik het goed willen maken met Ouafaa, al is het maar omwille van mijn ouders, wie zegt dat zij daar mee in zal stemmen?
Toch knik ik dapper, en kus mijn vader op zijn voorhoofd. Ik moest iets gaan proberen, want als ik dat niet zou doen, zouden mijn ouders me persoonlijk, levend gaan begraven*  

......................................


*Bedankt voor de reacties.. Ze zijn wel erg verminderd met dit verhaal, maar geeft niet.. Ik ben snel tevreden

Dus bedankt allemaal, en hierboven dus een welverdiende vervolg..
Sorry dat het vaak even op zich laat wachten, maar ja de drukte h..

Dikke zoen!
Fatiha*

----------


## Disz-Girl

Je hebt weer schitterende vervolgjes achtergelaten hoor  :grote grijns: 

Dit is het enige verhaaltje dat me boeit op dit forum. 

Benieuwd naar de volgende lading  :grote grijns:  

groetjes

----------


## PaK0 Girl

ik zie dat je op dit moment online bent! ik hoop dat je bezig bent om vervolg te typen zodat ik gerust kan slapen..... jouw verhalen zijn echt goed joh!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Redouan 

Na de korte meeting met Hanson voor het bedrijf verlaat ik wederom het kantoor en laat Silvia weten dat ik vandaag ook niet meer terugkom. Amin heb ik in grote lijnen verteld wat er gaande is. En zonder dat hij de woorden had uitgesproken kon ik al weten dat hij me aanzag als de schuldige. Ik besef me pas in de auto dat Ouafaa me een dienst had bewezen. Ze had tegen Amin gelogen omdat ze had geweten dat het om iets belangrijks ging. Ze had mijn ouders niet op de hoogte gesteld van mijn geheimzinnige zakenreisjes maar had ze kort uitgelegd dat we gewoon niet bij elkaar paste. Zoveel voorbeelden die ik kon noemen, zoveel dat Ouafaa voor mij had gedaan terwijl ik het niet verdiende. En hoewel iedereen om me heen ook gelijk had, wist ik zelf ook wel dat ik het had verpest. Maar misschien zou ik nog een kans van haar krijgen, misschien zou ik de kans krijgen die ik optimaal zou benutten. Juist om haar te bewijzen dat ik wel van haar hield, dat ik haar niet kwijt wilde. Want Ouafaa was veel meer dan dat ik ooit heb gezocht in een vrouw

In geleunde positie bleef ik naar de hekken staren. Een groep kinderen stormde al naar buiten maar ik wist meteen dat het niet Ayoub`s klas betrof. Mijn blik dwaalt over de moeders die hun kinderen zaten op te wachten, in de hoop haar blik te moge aanschouwen, maar dan besef ik me dat ze waarschijnlijk terug is gaan werken, en ze zich dus waarschijnlijk in het schoolgebouw zelf bevond. Ze had er nooit van gehouden om lang thuis te blijven zitten. Al kon ze ook wel genieten van haar vrije dagen, toch was ze liever bezig. 

Ik wil me dus weer omdraaien naar het schoolgebouw als haar gedaante me opvalt aan de overkant van de straat. Meteen viel me op dat ze was veranderd, haar postuur, ze leek korter en slanker dan normaal. Of was het door de hoeveelheid kleding dat ze aan had. Ze zag er niet gezond uit, eerder ziek en zwak, en het schuldgevoel dat ik al had vergrootte zich. De trui die ze aanhad op deze lentedag trok ze dichter tegen zich aan. En naarmate ze dichterbij kwam merkte ik de zweetdruppels op, die zich op haar voorhoofd hadden verzameld. Ze was ziek, dat zou iedereen aan haar kunnen opmerken. Ik slikte en beende op haar af. Ze had me niet opgemerkt, maar richtte haar blik strak op de volgende groep kinderen die over het schoolplein rende. Ik merkte hoe zich langzaam een glimlach op haar gezicht vormde, en ik hield stand. Ik volgde haar blik en zag hoe Ayoub vrolijk naar haar zwaaide maar zich toch omdraaide en terug rende naar de kleine speelruimte op het plein. 

Ze liep dichterbij en voordat ik van gedachten zou veranderen legde ik mijn hand op haar schouders.
Ouafaa? Geschrokken draaide ze zich om. Ik kreeg meteen de kans haar gezicht te bestuderen en ik benutte deze kans ook. Ze had duidelijk niet verwacht mij hier aan te treffen, gezien haar geschrokken en verbaasde blik.
Wat doe jij hier? Haar stem klonk schor en ze had meteen haar blik neergeslagen. Haar hand die ze onder de mouw van haar trui probeerde te verbergen tilde ze op naar haar mond, waarna ze nerveus op haar nagel bijtte.
Ik moet even met je praten.. Zonder het te beseffen stak ik mijn hand uit naar haar wang waarna ze geschokt een stap achteruit deed. Hoofdschuddend keek ze me aan.
Niet doen, ik wil dat je weggaat.. Ik slik als ik merk hoe ze haar afstand bewaart.
Waarom ben je weggegaan thuis? Waar woon je nu? Ze leek geen acht te slaan op de vragen die ik haar stelde, ze bleef alleen maar schudde met haar hoofd.
Ik ben bij jou weggegaan Redouan, laat me dan ook met rust. Wederom slikte ik terwijl ik mijn blik gericht hield op haar bleke gezicht.
Je bent ziek h? Volgens mij heb je koorts.. Ze haalde haar schouders op en deed wederom een stap achteruit.
Ik heb met je ouders gesproken, en.. Ze haalde diep adem en ik knikte haar bemoedigend toe om haar woorden af te maken.
Wat heb je precies gezegd? Ze zuchtte en keek naar me op.
Ik wilde ze vertellen dat ik bij je weg was, maar bij aankomst kon ik het niet over mijn hart krijgen. Ze leken zich zo te verheugen op hun vakantie in Marokko, dat wilde ik niet verpesten. Dus toen ze me vroegen naar de reden van mijn plotselinge bezoek heb ik gezegd dat ik kwam helpen met inpakken.. Ze stopte even met praten en keek nerveus om zich heen. 

Glimlachend keek ik op haar neer, ik was trots op haar. Ze was een sterke vrouw, en te goed voor haar medemens. Ze wilde het humeur van mijn ouders niet verpesten, ze wilde ze niet lastigvallen met onze problemen, ze liet ze liever in de waan om ze maar niet te belasten met haar zorgen. Ze kuchte en vervolgde haar verhaal.
Maar je ouders zoals ze me goed kennen wisten meteen al dat er iets gaande was, en ze wisten dat het met jou te maken had. Dus ze vroegen naar je, en ik heb eerlijk verteld dat ik bij je weg was. Ik heb mijn hart gelucht bij je moeder, en ik heb haar verteld dat ik een keuze had gemaakt. Aandachtig luisterde ik naar haar woorden. Ik werd nieuwsgierig naar de keuze die ze scheen te hebben gemaakt. En nu ze zo voor me stond, binnen handbereik kreeg ik vaak de neiging om met mijn hand naar haar gezicht te reiken. Toch weerhield ik mezelf daar constant van, wetend dat ze dat nu niet op prijs zou stellen.

Vragend bleef ik haar aankijken, ze friemelde nerveus aan haar vingers en ontweek mijn blik. Ik merkte dat ze moeite had met de woorden die ze nog wilde uitspreken. Ik probeer haar aan te kijken en als me dat niet lukt steek ik mijn hand uit naar haar kin en dwing haar naar me op te kijken.
Wat wil je zeggen Ouafaa? Haar onderlip begon spontaan te trillen en beduusd beet ze erop. Ze sloot haar ogen en meteen zag ik de traan die vanuit haar ooghoek zich een weg bevond over haar wang.
Waarom huil je? Mijn stem had bezorgd geklonken, en slikkend veeg ik de traan van haar wang. Na die aanraking doet ze geschrokken een stap naar achter, waarna ze uitdagend naar me opkijkt.
Ik ga de scheiding aanvragen Stil bleef ik haar aanstaren, zonder me echt te beseffen dat ze de woorden had uitgesproken.
Ouafaa, zeg dat niet.. Ze knikte overtuigd en keek toen naar me op. De vurigheid die haar paar ogen uitstralen doen me verbaasd opkijken.
Ik ben bij je weg Redouan, ik ben alleen bij je ouders geweest omdat ik het al die tijd alleen bij je heb uitgehouden voor hen. Snap je het dan niet? Ik ben bij je weg, ik wil niks meer met je te maken hebben.. Haar woorden doen me pijn, en diep van binnen voel ik de steken in mijn hart. 

De manier waarop ze de woorden had uitgesproken, ze waren gemeend, daar was geen twijfel over mogelijk. Bewegingloos bleef ik haar aankijken.
Niet doen.. Laat het me uitleggen.. Ze schudde hardnekkig met haar hoofd, waardoor ik meteen ophield met praten.
Wat wil je uitleggen Redouan? Dat je niet bij die hoer was al die keren dat ik wakker werd en je niet naast me lag? Geschokt staar ik haar aan. Hoe wist zij het van mij en Samira? Hoe was ze erachter gekomen?
Oh nu ben je opeens geschrokken. Je bent opeens geschokt nu je inziet dat ik wel wist van die ander? Wat nu Redouan? Wat ga je nu doen? Wil je me nu gaan uitleggen dat het niks te betekenen had? Of wil je me uitleggen dat het je spijt, en dat het niet meer zal voorkomen..? Ik wilde haar onderbreken maar ze liet het niet toe. Er was niks meer te zien van de zwak die ze altijd voor me had gehad. Geen tranen meer, geen verliefde blikken meer, alleen de sterke Ouafaa stond nu voor me. Het ijs was gebroken, en de zelfzekerheid die ze uitstraalde deed me huiveren.
Ik heb nieuws voor je Redouan. De naeve vrouw met wie je dacht te zijn getrouwd is alles behalve naef geweest. Ik heb het altijd geweten, alleen bleef ik je continue de kans geven. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd en deed een stap vooruit.
Ouafaa hou op, zeg dat niet. Alstublieft.. Ze lachte laconiek, ze had de angst in mijn stem moeten hebben opgemerkt.
Nu is het wel `Ouafaa alstublieft..` nu wil je wel opeens mijn aandacht. Redouan wat wil je nou eigenlijk van me? Je hebt de vrijheid om te doen en laten wat je wilt. Ga dan, ga dan naar haar toe. Ik sta je niet meer in de weg, geen zeurende vrouw meer om je heen. Waar wacht je nog op? Ik schudde slikkend met mijn hoofd, me goed beseffend dat ik haar helemaal niet kwijt wilde. Dat dat niet hetgeen was wat ik wilde.. Ik wilde haar, niet Samira of een ander. Ik wilde haar!
Ouafaa, ik ben fout geweest. Maar ik wil je terug.. Zie je dat dan niet? Ze schudde zuchtend haar hoofd.
Je bent te laat Redouan, ik kom niet meer bij je terug. De vrouw waar je altijd over klaagde ben je nu kwijt, ga en geniet ervan. Ik zal je in elk geval niet meer in de weg staan Met die laatste woorden draaide ze zich om en liep het schoolplein op. Verward bleef ik staan en zette mijn handen verslagen op mijn hoofd. Wat had ik gedaan? Hoe heb ik het ooit zover laten komen?

Ouafaa had me gebroken, de vrouw voor wie ik letterlijk alles over zou hebben. Dat was de vrouw die me had geraakt zoals geen enkele vrouw dat zou zijn gelukt. Ze had me liefgehad, liefkoost, ze had me veilig doen voelen in haar armen, dit allemaal zonder dat ze het zelf in de gaten had. Ze was de enige vrouw die ooit tot me was doorgedrongen, ze had me doen beseffen wat de belangrijkste dingen in het leven waren. Zij was de vrouw die de kroon spande naast al die andere. Zij had mijn aandacht kunnen trekken zoals geen enkele vrouw dat was gelukt. Zij was de vrouw die ik had gezien als de toekomstige moeder van mijn kinderen, de vrouw die alles had gegeven zonder daar maar ook iets voor terug te vragen.. 

Ouafaa, was de vrouw die was doorgedrongen tot de man die zich zo sterk voelde, en geen ander zag als partij voor hem. Hij had gedacht dat hij het recht had om over andere heen te lopen, hij had nooit kwaad gezien in hoe hij omging met andere. Hij was te naef om in te zien dat Samira over hem heen had gelopen en hij hetzelfde deed bij elk ander persoon dat hem alleen maar lief wilde hebben. Maar deze vrouw die hij had benoemd als zijn prinses had hem hetgeen doen voelen wat hij andere aandeed. Deze vrouw had Redouan El Zafari neergehaald*    


*Liefs,
Faat*

----------


## Disz-Girl

Slik Slik 
ik heb je verhaal weer met brokken in mijn keel gelezen.

Je verteld het zo mooi en duidelijk. Precies of ik erbij was. 

Oprecht gefeliciteerd met je schrijftalent  :knipoog: 

Groetjes

----------


## miss_kebdania17

srry dat ik nu pas reageer ik heb eerst alles gelezen en dan pas gereageerd wallah meid heb nu momenteel een brok in men keeel wees trots op jezelf dat je zoveel talent hebt

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

Met de doos in mijn handen kijk ik Ayoub vragend aan.
Wie is het dan? Ongenteresseerd haalde hij zijn schouders op.
Ayoub, je ziet waar we nu mee bezig zijn. Zeg maar dat ze een andere keer moeten terugbellen. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd, en luisterde toen weer aandachtig naar de persoon aan de andere kant van de lijn.
Het is Samya en ze zegt dat je haar snel moet terugbellen. Ik knik en kort daarna hangt hij op. De doos met breekbare spullen breng ik snel naar de auto. Ze vroeg zich zeker af waar ik bleef. Ze zouden deze avond naar Marokko vertrekken en ik zou nog langs gaan om afscheid te nemen.

In mijn auto kijkt Salma me al zittend met rollende ogen aan.
Is het niet raar dat je nu echt op jezelf gaat wonen? Ik zucht diep en doe alsof ik niet weet wat ze precies bedoeld.
Waarom raar? Het lijkt me meer logisch nu Walid terugkomt en ik bij Redouan weg ben.
Maar ik bedoel, komt het dan echt niet meer goed tussen jullie? Hoopvol staarde ze me aan en ik sloeg mijn ogen neer.
Salma, niet doen. Redouan en ik hebben nooit bij elkaar gepast.. Ze zuchtte en knikte moeizaam.

Ik ging verder met inladen en krijg de nodige hulp van Samir en Salma. Dankzij hun had ik snel in mijn nieuwe huisje kunnen intrekken. Alhoewel het een kleine tweekamer appartement betrof, was dat toch voorlopig genoeg voor Ayoub en mij. Ik besefte me goed genoeg wat Salma bedoelde. En zelf vroeg ik me ook af hoe het nu verder zou gaan. Verder, zonder Redouan..

De laatste keer dat ik hem had gesproken was alweer een paar dagen geleden. Het laatste gesprek dat we met elkaar hadden gevoerd. Diep van binnen deed het me pijn, omdat ik hem ergens zo miste. Ik miste zijn armen om me heen, en zijn liefkozende woorden. De wrijving van mijn hand over de stoppels op zijn wang, zijn aanrakingen op de binnenkant van mijn pols..

Ik haal me zelf uit de diepe gedachtes en ga verder met mijn handelingen. Als ik elke keer zou moeten stilstaan bij Redouan dan kwam ik nooit verder. Hij had het er zelf naar gemaakt, en hoe ik ook moeilijk kon vergeten hoe zijn gezicht had gestaan toen ik hem duidelijk maakte dat ik van hem wilde scheiden, toch kreeg ik het sterke gevoel dat hij blij was dat hij van me af was. Daarnaast vertelde Samya mij diezelfde avond dat zijn ouders hem hadden gedwongen het goed te maken. Al met al waren we allebei even blij nu we van elkaar af waren. Althans, ik deed me best om me erover heen te zetten, toch was het ook logisch dat ik er de grootste moeite mee had. Redouan is een jaar lang mijn man geweest, ik ben van hem gaan houden. Zoveel positieve kanten die hij bezat maar weinig benutte. Zoveel dingen waar ik van ben gaan houden. Hij was een goed mens, dat kon ik niet ontkennen, maar toch hebben we nooit bij elkaar gepast, dus het was beter zo


.

Terwijl de tranen over mijn wangen rollen voel ik haar warme hand op mijn wang. 
Niet huilen mijn dochter, het komt allemaal goed. Gair insaAllah. Ik knik snikkend en plant een snelle kus op haar voorhoofd.
Maak je geen zorgen lieverd. Mijn huis is nog steeds jou huis, er veranderd niks tussen ons. Knikkend trek ik haar naar me toe en knuffel haar stevig. Wederom besef ik me wat voor geluk ik heb moeten hebben dat ik deze mensen heb ontmoet. Zelfs al was ik bij Redouan weg toch betekende dat niet dat ik hun was kwijtgeraakt.
Pas goed op jezelf.. En voor mijn gemoedsrust, bezoek alstublieft een arts.. Ik kijk haar vreemd aan en veeg de tranen van mijn wangen.
Dat is niet nodig tante, ik voel me echt goed.. Ze schudde met haar hoofd.
Doe het voor mijn gemoedsrust.. Ik knik en plant wederom een kus op de voorhoofd van mijn schoonmoeder. 
Daarna draait ze zich om en voegt ze zich bij de rest in de auto. Ik blijf ze nog nazwaaien en zuchtend draai ik me dan om naar mijn eigen auto. De tranen lopen onophoudelijk over mijn wangen en ergens vraag ik me af waarom ik zo emotioneel was geworden. Ze gingen gewoon op vakantie, en binnen twee maanden zouden ze weer terug zijn. Slikkend reed ik de weg weer op naar huis. 

Ik had Samir, Salma, Naila, en Ayoub daar alleen achtergelaten omdat ik even snel nog afscheid wilde nemen van mijn schoonouders. Haar bezorgde blik gaf me het gevoel dat ze zich echt om me bekommerde. Ze had aan me opgemerkt dat ik me de laatste tijd niet goed voelde. En daarom had ze me op het hart gedrukt een arts te bezoeken, al was het om maar te bevestigen dat alles goed was. Ik had het haar beloofd omdat dat wel het minste was dat ik voor haar kon doen. 

De komende tijd zouden Ayoub en ik het er allebei van nemen. Hij had eindelijk vakantie van school en ook ik hoefde niet meer te werken. Ons intrek in het nieuwe huisje was het bewijs van een nieuw begin. De eerstvolgende stap was nu Walid terug kwam hem op de hoogte te stellen van mijn huidige situatie. Al die tijd dat ik hem aan de lijn heb gehad heb ik hem niks verteld, omdat ik niet wilde dat dit zijn vakantie zou verpesten. De stap die daarna moest volgen was de scheiding aanvragen. Op z`n minst zouden we volgens de Nederlandse wet kunnen scheiden en kort daarna zouden zijn advocaat en Samir moeten uitzoeken hoe we dat gingen doen in Marokko.

Ik neem een diepe zucht en besef me dat het de laatste tijd wel erg snel was gegaan. Ik had niet eens de tijd gehad om er bij stil te staan. We waren uit elkaar, het was gewoon gebeurd. Hetgeen wat we al die tijd hadden uitgesteld was nu een feit geworden. Redouan en ik leefden niet meer samen. En alsof ik het me nu pas ging beseffen bedacht ik me dat mijn vader vast nog niet op de hoogte was gesteld. Ik moest het hem vertellen en nu na de zomer de zus van Redouan zou gaan bevallen zou ik aanwezig moeten zijn en me dus daar moeten verklaren tegenover zijn familieleden. Zuchtend schud ik mijn hoofd. Daar zag ik dus tegenop Maar dat was niet het ergste, ik zag vooral op tegen de ontmoetingen die Redouan en ik in de toekomst met elkaar zouden moeten ondervinden..*

----------


## aitoezintje_15

je hebt je jezelf weer eens overtroffen meiss  :Iluvu:  ..!! je doet het geweldig ga gauw verder  :ole:

----------


## lubna

slm schattie, u verhaal is gewoon af!!!!!!!!
Ik denk dat ons Ouafaa ZWANGER is yeik??? WWWWWOOOOOWWWWW
supper spannend. doe maar lekker verder......xxxxx

----------


## fadouaatje

meid je doet het GE WEL DIG!!!!!
ik hoop dat je ook door gaat in de vakantie want ik wil het verhaal ook volgen in marokko..wwahahahha ben ik verslaafd of niet..

ga snel verder TOPPER!!!

DIKKE
BOESSA
fadoua

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa  

Een glimlach siert mijn gezicht bij het zien van de foto`s in onze trouwalbum. Het waren mooie dagen geweest, en ik zag er dolgelukkig uit. Niet alleen omdat ik me naast hem bevond, naast de man met wie ik de rest van me leven wilde delen maar ook omdat dit het begin was van een nieuwe start. De droombruiloft die we hebben gehad zou ik nooit kunnen vergeten. Ik had er van genoten zoals een bruidje van haar bruiloft hoorde te genieten. 

Zuchtend zette ik de album weg en pakte mijn mok van tafel. Ik sta op en blijf even staan. Een lange tijd staar ik naar de telefoon die op tafel lag. Zou ik hem bellen? Wat hield mij tegen? Hij moest het toch weten, ik moest toch vertellen dat we een kind verwachtte? Zuchtend ga ik snel weer op de bank zitten. Ik voel de zenuwen door mijn lichaam gieren. Ayoub die op de grond naar de tv staarde leek zich niet te beseffen in wat voor een lastig parket ik me bevond. Weer richt ik mijn blik op de telefoon, en als ik de baby voel schoppen lijkt het een teken zijn. Glimlachend wil ik naar de telefoon grijpen als die zelf overgaat. Geschrokken pak ik de telefoon op.
Dag Ouafaa, met Samir. Ik ben onderweg naar je toe omdat ik wat belangrijke papieren voor je heb. Heb je daar tijd voor? Even lijk ik verbaasd te zijn dat Samir me belt. Maar wat had ik anders verwacht, dat Redouan me soms zou bellen?
Ja natuurlijk. Ik ben gewoon thuis. Zie ik je straks? Hij bevestigt mijn vraag en hangt op. Nieuwsgierig loop ik richting de keuken, me afvragend waarvoor Samir precies langs wilde komen. Had het wat te maken met de adoptie van Ayoub? Dat moest het haast wel zijn.

Gelukkig duurde het niet lang voordat Samir bij me was. In de woonkamer namen we plaats en Ayoub bleef nietsvermoedend tv kijken. Hij had zich enkel omgedraaid om Samir kort te groeten. 
Ik heb wat ontvangen wat jij hoort te krijgen.. Afwachtend bleef ik Samir aankijken toen hij de nodige documenten uit zijn tas haalde.
Van wie heb je ze gekregen dan? De blik die hij in zijn ogen had deed me even schrikken. Er was iets aan de hand.
Ouafaa, hij wil van je scheiden. Ik heb dit ontvangen van zijn advocaat maar dat is het niet alleen. Geschrokken bleef ik hem aankijken. Ik kon niet geloven dat hij de stap had gezet. 
Hij heeft Ayoub erbij betrokken.. Samir hoefde verder niks meer te zeggen. Ik begreep het al. Alsof hetgeen wat hij me had aangedaan niet genoeg was wilde hij me nu kapotmaken door Ayoub van me af te nemen. Maar hij had het recht toch niet!
Maak je geen zorgen Ouafaa, hij heeft geen poot om op te staan.Alsof hij mijn gedachtes kon lezen stelde hij me zo gerust.
Ik regel alles ok, alleen jij moet goed nadenken met wat je nu precies wilt. Ik had de grootste moeite om de opkomende tranen tegen te houden. En ik keek Samir ook niet meer aan, zelfs de documenten die hij me had aangegeven had ik niet aangenomen, dus had hij ze op tafel gelegd. 
Ik kan nu niet lang blijven, maar binnenkort kom ik langs om er uitgebreid met je over te praten. Ik knikte terwijl ik slikte en naar buiten bleef staren.

Hij had gewoon de scheiding aangevraagd. Hij had verder geen moeite gedaan, hij had zelfs nooit naar me gevraagd. En dat terwijl ik juist wel aan hem dacht, iedere dag nog. Ik had niet eens een uur geleden dromerig de herinneringen van onze bruiloft teruggehaald. Ik had getwijfeld om hem te bellen, hem het grote nieuws te vertellen. Maar dat was allemaal niet meer nodig, het was klaar nu. Redouan wilde blijkbaar echt zijn eigen pad op gaan, maar dat vond ik niet eens het ergste. Het ergste was dat hij Ayoub hierbij wilde betrekken, hetgeen waar hij geen enkele recht op had. Zuchtend schud ik met mijn hoofd maar weet tegelijkertijd goed wat me te doen staat. Wat hij wilde kon hij krijgen. Zijn ouders waren nu mijn sterkste punt. En ik zou daar ook zeker gebruik van maken

Als Samir weg is grijp ik woedend naar de telefoon en ren de trap op naar mijn slaapkamer. De deur sluit ik achter me dicht en veeg snel de tranen van mijn wangen terwijl ik hoor hoe de telefoon overgaat. Ik zou haar bellen, de vrouw die hoe dan ook altijd achter me zou blijven staan. De vrouw die nu de enige was die me kon helpen. Ik moest haar vertellen wat haar zoon me wilde aandoen, en het belangrijkste was dat ik haar op de hoogte moest stellen van mijn zwangerschap. Dat ik geen enkele papiertje zou tekenen zolang ik zijn kind droeg



Redouan 


Ik inhaleer diep en besef me niet dat dit waarschijnlijk de tiende sigaret was op deze drukke dag. Me zwager die vol trots vertelde wat voor een prachtige dochtertje hij had gekregen deed me op dit moment niet zoveel. Gefrustreerd denk ik aan mijn ouders die me deze hele week hebben genegeerd. Sinds de dag dat ze weer voet hadden gezet in Nederland hebben ze me verteld dat ik Ouafaa met rust moet laten en dat er geen scheiding zou gaan plaatsvinden. Enerzijds was ik blij, omdat ik ergens toch wel hoop zag in het huwelijk dat we hadden toch kon ik er ook boos om worden. Ze hadden me beide nooit gesteund in dit huwelijk, het was altijd Ouafaa`s kant dat ze kozen zonder daadwerkelijk verhaal bij me te komen halen. Ik druk mijn sigaret uit als mijn vader, de tuin in komt lopen. 

Het was een grote drukte, en de viering van de geboorte van mijn kleine nichtje leek meer op een bruiloft. De hoeveelheid gasten dat zich hier al bevond bewees uit wat voor een grote familie ik kwam. Een ogenblik vroeg ik me af of Ouafaa ook uitgenodigd was. Zou ze er zijn vandaag? Zou ik haar zien? En als ze aanwezig zou zijn, zouden de mensen haar dan dezelfde vragen stellen als dat ze mij hadden gesteld? Zouden ze haar gek maken met nieuwsgierige vragen die hun eigenlijk helemaal niet aangingen. En nog belangrijker was wat Ouafaa daarop zou gaan antwoorden. Zuchtend schud ik de gedachte aan deze vrouw van me af en richt me op mijn vader.
Roken is slecht voor je! Als je goed voor je vrouw was gebleven dan had ze je er op den duur vanaf geholpen. Ik slik even en kan niet ontkennen dat de woorden van mijn vader me hebben geraakt. Toch had hij gelijk, zij was immers de eerste voor wie ik moeite deed om mijn slechte gewoonte aan de kant te zetten. Ik knik zonder hem aan te kijken en maak rechtsomkeer om via de keuken het huis binnen te lopen. Ik had hier geen zin meer in, ik werd constant ondervraagd of afgekraakt. Dit was niet de reden waarom ik hier vandaag was. Ik was hier voor mijn zus en omdat ik blij voor haar was nu ze een prachtig dochtertje op de wereld had gezet. Zonder dat iemand me ziet ren ik de trap op naar mijn oude slaapkamer in het huis van mijn ouders. Vandaag hadden ze hier het babywiegje gezet om het kleine wondertje te laten slapen terwijl er beneden volop voor haar gefeest werd. Zachtjes sluit ik de deur achter me dicht en kom dichterbij. Op het moment dat ik haar zie vergeet ik de rest om me heen. Ik vergeet zelfs de nieuwsgierige blikken van mijn tantes en de teleurstellende blik in mijn moeders ogen.

Ik had haar helemaal nog niet gezien en nu ik naar haar zachte ademhaling kon luisteren en haar mooie slapende gezicht kon aanschouwen besef ik me pas hoe bijzonder dit moest zijn. Hoe bijzonder het moest zijn om je de trotste vader te benoemen van zo een wonder. Ik slik als ik mijn vinger langs haar wang laat glijden. Ze was zo mooi, en haar huid was zo zacht. Ik kon wel uren naar haar kijken. Als iemand me zo zou zien zouden ze denken dat ze het verkeerd zagen. Redouan in volledige zwakte bij een babywiegje. Ik moet even om mezelf lachen maar lijk dan weer in de ban van deze mooie prinses wie ze ook de naam Amira hebben gegeven. Ik was al trots dat ik haar oom was. De man die haar altijd zal beschermen omdat ze mijn kleine nichtje zou blijven. Laat staan als ik haar vader zou zijn, hoe zou dat dan zijn geweest? Vraag ik me stilletjes af. Hoe gelukkig en trots zou ik me dan voelen?

Ik slik even en besef me dat dit waarschijnlijk een gebeurtenis was die ik nooit zou kunnen ervaren. Ik had een kans gehad en die had ik zelf verspeeld. Hoe graag ik het ook zou willen om vader te worden, ik zou het gevoel alleen maar willen delen met Ouafaa. En aangezien die mogelijkheid niet meer bestond begon ik me goed te beseffen dat zij nooit de moeder van mijn kinderen zou worden *

----------


## Disz-Girl

Aaah ga verder ga verder  :Smilie: 

ik krijg maar geen genoeg van je verhaal faatje

de spanning blijft erin zitten, mijn nieuwsgierigheid en interesse weet je hoog te houden. 

wachtend op het volgende

mvg maffiagurl

----------


## lubna

:boeps:  Wauuuw is gewoon af!!!!! Je bent toppie meid!!!!!!!!!!
Doe heeeeeeeeeeeel snel verder xxxxx

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Ouafaa 

Met moeite sta ik op van de bank. Ik heb het enorm benauwd en het voelt alsof ik op knappen sta. Zelfs mijn voeten voelde zo opgezwollen dat ik amper kan lopen. Ayoub die me opmerkt kijkt me met een moeilijke gezicht aan. Blijkbaar merkte hij dat de zwangerschap steeds zwaarder werd.
Hey kleine, hoe was het op school? Hij glimlachte kort en vertelde hoe blij hij was om na de lange zomervakantie weer naar school te kunnen. 
Gaan we vandaag nog naar tante Samya en oom Anis? Ik ben verrast door zijn vraag en weet niet wat ik moet zeggen.
Ik weet het niet Ayoub, ze hadden gister het geboortefeestje van Rachida, ze zullen het waarschijnlijk nog erg druk hebben. Hij knikte teleurgesteld en vervolgde zijn weg de trap op naar boven. 

Zuchtend neem ik plaats op een stoel in de keuken. Ik besef me dat dit de zoveelste keer is dat hij dit van me vraagt en ik weet dus goed dat hij ze mist. Toch durfde ik het nog niet aan, ik durfde mijn schoonfamilie nog niet onder ogen te komen. Na het telefoongesprek een paar weken geleden had ik ze niet meer gesproken. Alleen met Samya had ik vaak nog telefonische contact gehad. Zij en Anis bleven naar Ayoub en mij vragen en ik had hen al snel op de hoogte gesteld van mijn zwangerschap. Ze waren zo blij en ik had hun ook gezegd dat ze het hun moeder in Marokko moesten vertellen. Dit wilde ik omdat ik wist dat Redouan niet naar Marokko was gegaan, en hij er zo dus niet snel achter zou kunnen komen. 

Wederom vraag ik me af waarom ik hem eigenlijk niet op de hoogte wilde stellen van mijn zwangerschap. Hij had immers het recht om te weten dat hij binnenkort vader zou worden. Zuchtend schud ik mijn hoofd en roep Ayoub naar beneden. Ik had de grote behoefte om te gaan wandelen. Om nou hier de hele dag binnen te zitten en constant aan mijn situatie te moeten denken was ook niet echt gezond.
Gelukkig was Ayoub het met me eens en al snel stonden we op het punt om naar buiten te gaan als dan de huistelefoon overgaat. Zuchtend wankel ik naar binnen om op te nemen.
Ouafaa! Je moet komen, mijn moeder.. Ik weet niet wat er is gebeurd. De hysterische Samya aan de andere kant van de lijn doet me schrikken.
Wat is er dan? Waar ben je? Ik hoor haar aan de andere kant hijgen wat me aangaf dat ze ergens naartoe rende.
In het ziekenhuis, Anis heeft mama moeten brengen. Ik weet niet wat er is, maar kom je alstublieft.. Zonder erbij na te denken grijp ik naar mijn autosleutels en vertel haar dat ik eraan kom. Ayoub die buiten stond beval ik in de auto te gaan zitten. Ik vergeet al snel mijn opgezwollen voeten en de druk onder mijn borst. Mijn schoonmoeder was nu veel belangrijker.




Je bent net een pingun Lachend rent Ayoub me achterna naar de ingang van het ziekenhuis, en ik moet gek genoeg ook echt lachen om zijn opmerking.
Walrus jek a kleine rat.. Even vergeet ik waarom ik hier eigenlijk ben maar als ik in de lift sta begin ik me grote zorgen te maken. Want wat was er gebeurd met mijn schoonmoeder? Had ze een ongeluk gehad? Of was het niks ernstigs. Misschien was het een migraineaanval, zoals ze die wel vaker had gehad. Ongeduldig wacht ik tot ik op de juiste verdieping ben, en als uiteindelijk de liftdeuren open gaan trek ik Ayoub achter me aan om de juiste gang te vinden. Een verpleegster die ik tegenkom en met een grote glimlach naar mijn buik kijkt spreek ik aan. En als zij me de juiste kamer heeft aangewezen stap ik stevig door om er zo snel mogelijk te zijn.

Gelukkig zie ik Samya dan staan, en als zij mijn naam uitspreekt kijken de andere ook om. Ik wil naar haar toelopen als me een gedaante links van iedereen opvalt. Onbewust word ik gevangen door zijn blik en slikkend blijf ik staan. De baard die hij had laten staan maakte hem bijna onherkenbaar, maar ook zijn postuur dat niet meer hetzelfde was deed me afvragen hoe het kwam dat hij zoveel afgevallen was. En dan de doffe blik in zijn ogen, de levendigheid die hij altijd in zich had gehad leek ik niet meer terug te vinden. Ik wil wat zeggen als hij mij voor is door zacht mijn naam uit te spreken. Toch had ik meteen kunnen opmerken dat zijn stem gebroken had geklonken en voordat ik me kan afvragen waarom dat is valt me pas op dat hij zijn blik niet op mijn gezicht had gericht. Al die tijd staarde hij naar mijn buik en ik voelde me klein worden onder zijn blik. Even weet ik niet wat ik moet doen. Alhoewel ik de tranen voel opkomen probeer ik ze te negeren, toch lijkt dat onmogelijk als ik een traan over zijn wang zie rollen. Slikkend friemel ik aan mijn vingers, terwijl ik sterk de neiging krijg om in zijn armen te vallen. De plek waar ik veilig was, de plek waar ik hoorde te zijn. *  






*Dag lieve schatjes,

Shokran voor jullie lieve reacties dames..
Verder is het een grote drukte net voor vertrek dus jullie snappen wel waarom bovenstaande vervolg zo kort is...
InsaAllah vertrek ik straks dan eindelijk richting Marokko. Ik kan echt niet wachten..
Weer inspiratie opdoen voor mijn verhalen natuurlijk! Maar het meest belangrijkste is en blijft natuurlijk de rust.. De heerlijke rust om lekker bij te komen... En echt te genieten van mijn dagen daar...

Ik ben insaAllah voor 6 weken weg, dus helaas zullen jullie het met bovenstaande moeten doen en dat zes weken lang.. 
Maar wees gerust, zodra ik terug ben ga ik meteen aan de slag, ik laat jullie niet in de steek..

Nogmaals wil ik jullie bedanken voor de super reacties..
Voor de mensen die al zijn vertrokken en of nog gaan: Trik Selema, Allahwesall 3likoem 3la ghair insaAllah...

Voor de mensen die hier blijven: Haal het uiterste uit jullie vakantie in dit kikkerlandje... En volgend jaar weer een kans...

Een hele dikke knuffel, en dikke zoen!
Jullie schrijfster, Fatiha*

----------


## lubna

I LOVE YA GIRL  :love2:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ik hoopte zo vooor een vervolgje. TANKS
Wyw ik kreeg echt tranen is gewoon te ontroerend. zo mooi je hebt echt talent meid!!! big boussa

----------


## lubna

Allahwesall 3likoem 3la ghair inscAllah!!! TREK SALAMA HBIBA 
Geniet van je vakantie schat!!! Ik blijf hier in dit regent landje jammer genoeg. thalla dikke BOUSSA

----------


## aitoezintje_15

YOU GOOO GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WOEHOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEE je trouwe fan Hanan :kus:

----------


## mejnoon

hmm gelukkig nog iets minder dan 2 weken  :vreemd:  [ja ja ik ben al aan het aftellen]

----------


## lubna

ja mejnoen. ik ooooooooooooook

----------


## Origi

Interessant.  :rambo:

----------


## aitoezintje_15

And upp ..!!!

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Heey allemaal..

I am back in town..
Helaas nog geen vervolgje klaar staan maar dat komt binnenkort helemaal goed..
Wilde even bedanken voor de reacties en de geduld.. InsaAllah tot gauw...

Mejnoon, dat is lang geleden...*

----------


## lubna

welkom trug heb je gemist.........

----------


## mejnoon

Hey u welcome back!
Hope u had a nice time in Maroc.

Yea been busy myself... InshaAllah we will talk sometime soon when I see u online.

Ben je inmiddels alweer aan het schrijven gegaan of ben je nog aan het bijkomen van je vakantie?
Coz we are eagerly awaiting ur fantastic writting ova here.

Pls don't let us wait too long now ok?!

Cheers

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

Nou... Ik zie dat ik echt ben gemist.. Ahum..
Lubna en Mejnoon.. thanx voor de reacties..

Hier een vervolg voor jullie...

Dikke zoen!

*......................

Ik trek mijn aandacht van zijn blik en richt me slikkend door de onverwachte confrontatie met hem, op Samya die enthousiast haar handen over mijn buik laat gaan. 
Hij is zo groot man! Verward staar ik haar aan en leg mijn handen dan op die van haar.
Samya, je moeder.. Waar is ze? Hoe is het met haar? Even lijk ik Redouan helemaal vergeten en schijn ik me alleen te bekommeren om mijn schoonmoeder.
Oh sorry, ik liet je schrikken zeker. Maar dat komt door die oen van een Anis, hij blaast alles gewoon op. Onbegrijpelijk staar ik haar aan.
Ze had een migraineaanval door het harde geluid van gister, maar Anis dacht dat het wat anders was waardoor hij halsoverkop iedereen heeft opgebeld toen hij moeder naar het ziekenhuis bracht voor uitgebreide onderzoek. Opgelucht uit ik een diepe zucht.
Dus alles is goed met haar? Ze knikt overtuigend.
Ja, ze hebben haar wel helemaal gek gemaakt hier vandaag. Met al die onderzoeken die ze verplicht moesten doen doordat Anis ze helemaal had lopen dreigen. Ook al had mijn moeder hem nadrukkelijk uitgelegd dat het wel over ging zoals altijd. Anis komt dichterbij en onderbreekt haar.
Als jij bij mama was geweest dan had je wel begrepen waarom ik zo had gereageerd. Maar ga aan de kant dikzak, ik wil kijken of mijn nieuwe neefje een echte voetballer word. Hij duwt Samya onhandig aan de kant en komt voor me staan. Onzeker kijkt hij me aan.
Mag ik? Ik knik, niet wetend wat hij van plan is. Vervolgens zweeft hij met zijn handen rond mijn buik en Samya giert het uit van het lachen.
Ik ben misschien dik volgens jou, maar jij spoort werkelijk niet. Wat zit je nou raar te doen? Ze3ma je had geraden wat Rachida zou krijgen en nu denk je dat je speciale krachten bezit om dat ook bij Ouafaa te kunnen raden. Inmiddels moet iedereen lachen om de gekke acties van broer en zus. Ik besef me hoe zeer ik ze heb moeten missen, en ook Ayoub die er al vandoor is met de kinderen van de zussen van Redouan schijnt het naar zijn zin te hebben. Onbewust wordt mijn aandacht dan weer getrokken door Redouan, die me al die tijd is blijven aankijken. Slikkend kijkt hij dan weg, en al snel loopt hij zonder iets te zeggen de gang uit.

De glimlach verdwijnt van mijn gezicht maar probeer niet te laten merken dat het me wat doet. Ik praat even bij met mijn schoonzussen die helemaal in de ban zijn van mijn zwangerschap en vraag dan aan Samya om me naar de kamer van haar moeder te leiden.
Zodra mijn schoonmoeder me in het oog krijgt begint ze te glunderen.
Mijn kind toch.. Wat heb ik je gemist, kom bij me! Als een klein kind wurm ik me in haar armen en laat me stevig door haar knuffelen. Ik voel dat ze me oprecht heeft gemist, en ik veel voor haar beteken. Als ze dan trots naar mijn buik blijft staren voel ik een brok in me keel opkomen.
Je bent zo mooi, je buik, tbarkAllah! Ik bloos onder haar woorden, omdat ook mijn schoonvader zich in de kamer bevind. Hij groet me kort, door respectvol een kus op mijn hoofd te drukken. Ik vraag hoe het met ze gaat maar ze schijnen zich alleen druk te maken om mij.
Wanneer ben je uitgerekend? En weet je al wat het is? Gaat alles goed met je? Heb je een moeilijke zwangerschap? Heb je goed op jezelf gepast? Allemaal vragen worden op me afgevuurd en ik kan alleen maar blij naar haar staren. 
Tante, maak je om mij geen zorgen. Jij ligt immers in een ziekenhuisbed, wanneer mag je naar huis trouwens? Ze schud lachend met haar hoofd.
Ik heb onvoorstelbare kinderen, naar wie ik soms teveel luister, je weet toch hoe ze allemaal zijn? Ik knik bevestigend. 
Maar insaAllah kan ik gewoon straks weg. Dus gaan jullie maar alvast naar mijn huis dan zie ik jullie straks daar. Ik wil dan weglopen als ze me dan bij zich roept.
Ben je met de auto? Beter ga je me vertellen dat je niet in die toestand hebt gereden en dat je gewoon samen met Redouan bent. Slikkend kijk ik haar aan.
Ehm.. ja zoiets Ze schud met haar hoofd en ik maak me snel uit de voeten.


Redouan 

Ik inhaleer diep en probeer het beeld dat altijd op mijn netvlies gebrand zal zijn toch te vergeten. Ze had zo een grote buik, ze was zwanger. Mijn vrouw was zwanger, en ik heb het nooit geweten. Op de n of andere manier voel ik me schuldig voor alles wat ze de afgelopen tijd heeft moeten doorstaan. Ik was ook echt schuldig, want als ik me als een echte man had gedragen dan was dit allemaal anders gelopen

Ik word onderbroken door wat mensen die het ziekenhuis verlaten. Achter een struik probeer ik me te verbergen als ik zie dat het Ouafaa en Ayoub betreft.
Waarom mag ik niet met me neefjes meerijden als we toch naar dezelfde plaats gaan? Smekend staarde hij haar aan, en Ouafaa keek vermoeid.
Wil je me dan alleen laten? Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
Bij hun is leuker, en zij doen muziek in de auto. Jij doet dat nooit.. Ik moet lachen om zijn opmerking en ook merk ik dat Ouafaa moeilijk een glimlach kan onderdrukken. 
Ik ben gek op muziek Ayoub maar ik ben de voorkant van de mp3 in de auto ergens kwijtgeraakt. Daar moet ik goed naar zoeken, maar voor mij is het dus even erg.. Ayoub uit een diepe hoorbare zucht en zoals verwacht geeft Ouafaa het op.
Jallah ga maar.. Hij springt een gat in de lucht..
Maar wees lief voor je tante, oh wee als ik wat- Zuchtend onderbreekt ze haar zin omdat Ayoub allang het ziekenhuis weer in was gerend. 

Voor ik haar kan aanspreken merkt ze mijn blik op en kijkt me vreemd aan. Ik voel me ongemakkelijk worden en ontwijk dan haar blik. Ze stapt onverwachts op me af en ik voel me nerveus worden. Teleurgesteld blijft ze naar mijn peuk kijken als ze tegenover me stil blijft staan. 

Moet ik hem uitdoen? Vraag ik haar onzeker, maar ook om het ijs te breken.
Hoe bedoel je? De blik in haar ogen doet me nerveus kuchen.
Of ik mijn sigaret uit moet doen omdat het anders schadelijk is voor je ongeboren kind? Nonchalant haalt ze haar schouders op.
Je doet maar, als je nu opeens gaat doen alsof het je wat interesseert. Ik begrijp niet waar die opmerking vandaan komt.
Natuurlijk interesseert het me wel, het is toch ook mijn kind? Dat laatste is meer een vraag dan een bevestiging. Met grote ogen kijkt ze me daarop aan.
Durf niet te beweren dat je ook maar een ogenblik dacht dat dit kind dat ik draag misschien niet van jou is.. Ik heb meteen spijt van mijn woorden, helemaal als ik de kwetsende blik in haar ogen opmerk.
Nee, dat beweer ik niet. Verder weet ik niet wat ik moet zeggen en er valt een lange stilte. Waarin ik mezelf moet tegenhouden om haar niet in mijn armen te trekken. Of mijn handen te plaatsen op haar grote buik, het was zo een mooi gezicht, hoe ze daar zo stond. Eigenlijk was het te gek voor woorden, ze was toch mijn vrouw. De vrouw die ik had weggejaagd en voor wie ik nu letterlijk over de grond zou kruipen om haar terug in mijn leven te krijgen.

Je bent mooi De woorden lijken zonder moeite uit mijn mond te komen. Ik gooi mijn peuk op de grond en trap erop. Al was het maar om mijn blik van haar af te wenden.
Ik moet gaan. Je moeder verwacht me straks. Zonder op mijn woorden te reageren draaide ze zich om, en deed een paar stappen vooruit.
Dit betekent toch dat je bij me terugkomt? Ze bleef stilstaan en zonder zich naar me om te draaien schudde ze met haar hoofd en liep door.

Ze had me verder geen blik geschonken, of geantwoord op mijn vraag. Ze was gewoon verder gelopen. Maar natuurlijk liet ik het er niet bij zitten. Nu was het anders, haar situatie maakte het anders. Ze draagt mijn kind, dat heeft alles veranderd  *

----------


## PaK0 Girl

je vervolg was net zoals altijd prachtig!

ik zie dat je online bent, ik hoop dat je zo strax een vervolg gaaat plaatsen en a.u.b een lange vervolg.

trouwens k heb je wel gemist hoor  :blozen:

----------


## Disz-Girl

Ben blij dat je weer terug bent  :grote grijns: 

Kan haast niet wachten op het volgende  :knipoog:

----------


## lubna

eindelijk!!!!!!!
Het was toch wachten waard.....

----------


## fatima0611

Prachtig!! 



Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## anatje_

Echt, hier heb je nog een fan derbij  :wohaa:  

Ik heb al je verhalen tot nu toe gelezen,(die ik heb gevonden op deze site teminste) echt zo moooi! :grote grijns: 
-hij werd een deel van mij 
-My only love
-zij is een deel van mij... weet je ik vind het best wel jammer dat je die niet af hebt gemaakt, het leek me wel een mooi verhaal. 
maar je zult je redenen wel hebben.

maar jah , laat ons niet te lang wachten op een vervolgje(A)

xx gr. Ana-Eliza

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 

Geschrokken bleef ik Samir aankijken, ergens hopend dat hij zich had vergist, dat dit niet de Opa van Ayoub betrof.
Het is aan jou de keus om te beslissen of je naar Marokko gaat. Er is mij wel duidelijk verteld dat hij Ayoub wil zien voordat hij overlijdt. Ik knik terwijl ik plaatsneem op de stoel in de tuin van mijn schoonouders.
Hoe lang weet je dit al? Vraag ik hem zacht omdat de kleine van Rachida de tuin in huppelt.
Nadat ik bij je weg was gegaan laatst, kreeg ik het telefoontje, maar ik kon niet terugkomen om je nog meer slecht nieuws te brengen. Hij zuchtte, en ik merkte dat hij dit ook erg vond. 
Ik weet niet hoe ik hem dit moet vertellen. Hij zal er kapot van zijn Samir. Hij knikte bevestigend. 
Dat zal hij zeker zijn Ouafaa, maar hij moet het weten. Misschien is het ook beter als Ayoub naar Marokko toe gaat. Ik slikte en bleef Samir wanhopig aankijken. 

Het nieuws over de Opa van Ayoub die ernstig ziek bleek te zijn deed me pijn om te horen. Vooral omdat ik wist dat hij zo een goede man was, en bovendien was hij erg belangrijk voor Ayoub. Dat was de enige familielid die hij had nadat hij zijn andere gezinsleden had verloren. De enige familielid, die oprecht om hem gaf, en alleen het beste met hem voorhad.

Maak je niet al teveel zorgen, het komt allemaal goed insaAllah. Ik knik dankbaar voor zijn geruststellende woorden.
Ik moet er vandoor Ouafaa, en jij moet waarschijnlijk ook naar binnen. Laat je me weten wat je plannen zijn? Ik sta op en loop samen met hem naar binnen.
Ja, ik laat het je zo snel mogelijk weten. Maar ga er wel vanuit dat Ayoub en ik erheen moeten. We nemen afscheid en ik laat hem uit. Terneergeslagen blijf ik nog lange tijd in de gang staan. Als ik ze binnen dan hoor vragen waar ik blijf loop ik snel naar de keuken om mijn handelingen daar af te maken. Samya en Anis huppelen niet veel later binnen.
Ouafaa, mogen we even je autosleutels lenen, ik moet Samya even ergens naartoe brengen. Zonder naar hem op te kijken wijs ik hem mijn autosleutels aan, en al snel verlaten ze het huis.

Als ik klaar met eten voorbereiden en iedereen aan tafel schuift is Anis nog steeds niet terug. En dus besluiten we zonder hem te eten. Ik zeg alleen het hoognodige en ben verder opvallend stil. Ik merk dat mijn schoonouders me vaak met een bezorgde blik aankijken, maar ik doe alsof ik het niet merk en ga zwijgzaam door met eten. Als ik wil afruimen merk ik dat ook Redouan is opgestaan om me te helpen, al weet ik niet of hij gewoon aardig wilde zijn, of doordat zijn vader hem vanonder de tafel had geschopt.

In de keuken ruim ik alles op en begin aan de stapel afwas. Zonder een woord te zeggen komt Redouan naast me staan om af te drogen. Ik merk wel dat hij zijn blik constant op me heeft gericht. Ayoub die ik boven fanatiek hoor spelen met zijn neefjes doet me weer stilstaan bij zijn Opa. Zonder dat ik het zelf besef lopen dan de tranen over mijn wangen. Ik weet niet waar mijn tranen vandaan komen en word boos op mezelf. Redouan legt geschrokken zijn handen op mijn schouders en zet de kraan uit.
Wat is er? Ik merk de bezorgdheid op in zijn stem, maar ik kan niet stoppen met huilen, hoe hard ik mijn best ook doe.
Ik wist wel dat er iets met je was.. Hij trekt me naar zich toe, en zonder tegen te stribbelen laat ik mezelf in zijn armen vallen. Zonder een woord te zeggen troost hij me, terwijl ik alleen nog harder lijk te snikken.


Redouan 

Als ik Ouafaa en Ayoub die avond naar huis breng, is het stil in de auto. In gedachten verzonken denk ik terug aan het moment in de keuken. Ik besefte toen pas wat ik had gemist de afgelopen tijd. Het voelde goed haar in mijn armen te houden, en ik voelde hoe elk deel in mijn lichaam naar haar verlangde. Ik heb mijn ogen gesloten gehouden en genoten van elke seconde. Dat nam overigens niet weg dat ik me geen zorgen meer om haar maakte. Want dat deed ik nog steeds. Ik heb niet nog eens aan haar gevraagd wat er mankeerde, maar had gewoon ingestemd toen ze me vroeg of ik haar naar huis wilde brengen. Anis was immers nog steeds niet terug met haar auto. 
Je moet daar linksaf.. Ik knik, maar ben verbaasd dat ze tegen me praat. Alhoewel ik heel goed weet waar ze woont toch laat ik haar me vertellen welke kant ik moet rijden, al is het maar om haar stem te horen.

Bij haar huis aangekomen merken we dat Ayoub op de achterbank ligt te slapen. Ik maak mijn gordel dan los en wil uitstappen als Ouafaa me tegenhoudt.
Dat hoeft niet, ik maak hem wel wakker.. Voor ik daar op in kan gaan stapt ze uit en richt ze zich op Ayoub die niet snel wakker wil worden.
Ayoub, zied opstaan. Ik kan je niet optillen.. Ik probeer me er niks van aan te trekken en zwijgzaam kijk ik uit het raam. Het volgende moment stap ik uit en open de achterdeur van mijn auto. In een simpele beweging heb ik Ayoub in mijn armen en ik laat Ouafaa me vooruit lopen naar haar voordeur. Ze doet het licht aan in de gang en wijst me dan zijn slaapkamer. Zodra ik hem in bed heb gelegd kan ik het niet laten om, om me heen te kijken. Dit was dus het huis waar ze de afgelopen tijd alleen had gewoond. Dit was het huis dat ze had ingeruild voor het huis dat we ooit met elkaar deelde Het leek zo lang geleden, terwijl dat niet het geval was.. 

Zuchtend haal ik mezelf uit die eindeloze gedachtes. Ik merk dat Ouafaa zich niet meer in de kamer bevind en snel draai ik me om. Als ik de woonkamer inloop merk ik hoe ze diep in gedachten naar de tv-beelden staart. 
Ga je me nog vertellen wat je dwarszit? Ik neem langzaam plaats naast haar. Ik merk meteen hoe ze nerveus aan de afstandsbediening peutert.
Je weet dat je mij alles kunt vertellen Langzaam draait ze haar hoofd naar me toe. En schudt die dan weer snel.
Nee niks.. Ik ben zwanger weet je nog? Het zijn gewoon de hormonen. Ik knik terwijl ik haar niet geloof.
Het heeft met die Samir te maken is het niet? Kwam hij slecht nieuws brengen? Ze uit een diepe zucht en staat dan op.
Ouafaa, je kan het me vertellen. Ik zie aan je dat het je echt dwars zit. Vertel het me, dan kan ik je wellicht helpen. Bovendien is al die stress niet goed voor je baby. Nerveus blijft ze heen en weer lopen.. 
Ik stress niet, ik moet alleen uit zien te vinden hoe ik zo snel mogelijk in Marokko kan komen. Verward keek ik haar aan.
Pardon? Wat heb jij te zoeken in Marokko? Zuchtend haalde ze haar schouders op, en ze nam toen plaats naast mij op de bank. 
De opa van Ayoub Hij is ziek.. En dus moet ik er samen met Ayoub heen. Ik knik begrijpend en staar enige tijd voor me uit.
Je kan niet vliegen met je zwangerschap.. Zuchtend draaide ze zich naar me om.
Alsof ik dat zelf ook niet kon weten. Het mag trouwens officieel wel, omdat ik nog niet hoogzwanger ben, maar ik wil het alleen zelf niet. Ik knik langzaam.
Dat is verstandig van je.. Verslagen staat ze weer op en loopt ze naar de andere kant van de kamer.
Je kan er ook niet naartoe rijden Ouafaa, dus er blijft maar n oplossing over.. Vragend draait ze zich dan naar me om.
En dat is? Ik sta op, en steek mijn handen naar haar uit.
Heel simpel.. Haar ogen stonden nieuwsgierig, en ik genoot van deze ultieme kans die we zouden krijgen. De ultieme kans om haar voor me te winnen, precies op de plaats waar ik haar hart in eerste instantie heb weten te winnen.
Hoe simpel Redouan? Een glimlach siert mijn gezicht en argwanend bleef ze me aankijken.
Ik rijd jullie naar Marokko Ze zucht diep en schud dan met haar hoofd. Als ze dan wat wil zeggen ben ik haar voor.
Geen discussie verder nodig, want jij weet net zo goed als ik, dat ik je laatste kans ben. Pak je spullen alvast in, we vertrekken morgenavond. Ik plaats mijn vinger op haar lippen en ik merk hoe ze van dit tedere gebaar schrikt.
Tot morgen schoonheid.. Langzaam plant ik een kus op haar voorhoofd en draai me dan om. Als de buitendeur achter me in het slot valt, merk ik pas dat ze geen woord heeft gezegd. stap ik in mijn auto, en breder kan mijn lach die avond niet worden wanneer ik slaap val * 


*Bedankt voor de reacties.. 
Anatje, welkom bij mijn verhalen, ben blij te lezen dat je ervan genoten hebt..

Excuses dat het zo lang duurt.. Alleen heb het erg drukjes..

Dikke zoen!
Faat*

----------


## masannoor

Ewa kardachino woelah jij bent echte een goeie auteur, doe zo voort, echt een mooi verhaal, soms overdrijf je wel ies (bvb. adoptie van ayoub??? welke marokkaan zou er zoiets toestaan? haha), maar bon, doet er niet toe. is wel heel mooi verteld! inshallah komt er een vervolg binnenkort!!!!

----------


## houssia

ga aub verder is echt gewoon prachtig geen andere woorden voor kusje

----------


## Tangermeisje

Het blijft fantastisch om te lezen!

----------


## miss_kebdania17

wallah egt mooi schrijf snel verder

----------


## fatima0611

Schitterende vervolg!!  :duim:   :knipoog:  

Ik kan niet wachten op een vervolg!!  :wohaa:  


Dikke zoen!!  :player:  

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## pureMaroc

Besta Fatima,

Ik heb sinds een week je verhaal ontdenkt en ik ben eerlijk gezegd blij dat ik zo laat ingestapt ben. Je verhaal zit zo goed in elkaar en is zo spannend dat ik het niet zou hebben uitgehouden van de spanning. 
IK hoop dat je snel met je vervolgjes komt.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Heey allemaal..

Ben beetje drukjes... Maar heb ondertussen veel proberen te schrijven..
Binnenkort, zal ik het verhaal afsluiten.. Nog een aantal vervolgjes..

Bedankt voor de reacties.. En puremaroc, welkom bij het verhaal.. Ben blij dat het je bevalt... 

Nog beetje geduld allemaal...

Groetjes!
Fatiha*

----------


## pipomaroc

ewa faaaaaaaaaaatttttjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!


echt lang geleden dat ik heb gereageerd ma je leverd weer top kwaliteit 
ga gauw verder man !!!

xje pipo

----------


## pureMaroc

Ik had niet verwacht dat ook mannen dit soort verhalen las.

Fatima, je ziet het: je hebt zelfs mannen voor je verhaal geinteresseerd.

Overigens, Ik hoorde net dat vandaag onze laatste vastendag is.

Van harte allemaal. ied mabrouk.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Hey Pipo, jij ook nog hier? Bedankt voor je reactie..

Puremaroc: Shokran, ook jij een Eid Mubarek.. Hoop dat je een fijn weekend hebt gehad.. Ik heet Fatiha trouwens.. 

Het is hier echt dood man! Waar zijn al die maroc.nl members, die hier dagelijks een reactie achterlieten? Ik durf niet eens te staken, omdat ik moet toegeven dat ze zich hier gewoon echt niet meer bevinden..

Nou moehim, na een paar vervolgen zal ik dit verhaal waar ik bijna een jaar mee bezig ben afronden.. Maar nu eerst een korte vervolg...* 


*Ouafaa 


Hoe hard ik ook wilde schreeuwen dat ik niet met hem in een auto zou gaan stappen, toch leek ik weinig in te kunnen brengen. Ik wist zelf ook wel heel goed dat dit mijn enige kans zou zijn. En dus hield ik mijn mond, niet alleen voor Ayoub, omdat ik wist dat dit zijn enige alternatief zou zijn. Ook deed ik het voor mijn schoonouders, die er al vanuit gingen dat Redouan en ik weer bij elkaar waren. En stiekem, heel erg stiekem deed ik het ook voor Redouan. Ik had aan hem gemerkt hoe erg hij zich had verheugd op ons vertrek naar Marokko. Ik liet alles dus maar over me heen komen. En ook had ik me andere zaken waar ik me mee bezig moest houden, belangrijke zaken, zoals mijn zwangerschap die met de dag zwaarder werd. En dus ook de hormonen die allerlei kanten op gingen. Als iemand hier de dupe van zou worden, dan zou het Redouan zijn. En eigenlijk, vond ik dat helemaal niet eens erg

Naila, Walid en Ouacima stonden niet te springen om mijn plotselinge vertrek aan te moedigen. Toch was ik blij dat ze erop vertrouwde dat ik wist wat ik deed. Ze hielpen me met de voorbereidingen en waren er toen Redouan, Ayoub en ik het land verlieten. Ondanks alles was het een fijn gevoel te weten dat er genoeg dierbaren waren die altijd klaar voor me zouden staan. Dit was wel anders toen ik nog onder de hoede van mijn vader was. Ik probeerde zo weinig aan die tijden te denken, het was allemaal achter de rug en mijn vader had ons duidelijk de rug toegekeerd. Iets wat ik hem nog altijd kwalijk nam


Ik stop hier even, om te tanken en te ontbijten. Heb je ergens zin in? Bedenkend kijk ik Redouan aan en wil mijn hoofd schudden als ik zin krijg in MacDonalds eten.
Ik heb zin in Mac, hebben ze dat hier? Hoofdschuddend beantwoord hij mijn vraag.
Toch wil ik een visfilet. Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw staarde hij me aan.
Dit meen je niet. Het is druk op de weg, we zullen zo wel in de file terechtkomen kun je niet wachten? Ik schud hardnekkig met mijn hoofd. Ik had echt ontiegelijke zin in een visfilet. En zoals verwacht nam hij de afslag niet naar het restaurant dat hij eerder op het oog had gehad. Zuchtend houdt hij zijn blik op de weg gericht, en ik neem een snelle kijk naar de achterbank. Ayoub lag nog steeds vredig te slapen..

Toen ik hem het nieuws over zijn opa vertelde was hij geschrokken, en zoals verwacht wilde hij ook zo snel mogelijk naar hem toe, om hem te zien. Nadien had hij niet veel gezegd, hij was teruggetrokken en erg stil. Ik maakte me zorgen om hem, en hoopte dat alles goed zou komen. Ik was weer in gedachten verzonken maar de file vanaf een verre afstand te zien was liet me naar Redouan omdraaien. Op datzelfde moment keek hij me gerriteerd aan. Toch sprak ik geen woord uit en probeerde mijn ogen te sluiten, ik zou het wel horen als hij een visfilet van de Mac voor me had geregeld




Natuurlijk neem je deze afslag, ik heb echt honger Redouan. En Ayoub trouwens ook. Redouan zuchtte en wist duidelijk niet wat hij met me aan moest.
Ik heb een uur in de file gestaan Ouafaa, alles doet pijn. Laat me doorrijden, binnen 5 minuten is er een andere restaurant waar we kunnen stoppen. Als ik deze afslag neem sta ik zeker nog een uur in de file.. Ik schud mijn hoofd.
Ik heb ook overal spierpijn, maar meer verlang ik nog naar een broodje visfilet. We nemen deze afslag.. Ik was koppig en hier viel niet verder over te discussieren, en ik vond het dus ook niet raar dat hij inderdaad deze afslag nam. Ik sloot nog even mijn ogen om een kort dutje te doen, dat was namelijk het enige wat ik deed en waar ik aan dacht; Eten en slapen..


Diezelfde avond.. 

We waren op deze late avond gestopt bij een Hotel. Redouan was naar binnen gelopen om alvast de kamers te boeken. Ayoub vroeg nieuwsgierig hoelang het nog duurde voordat we in Marokko zouden aankomen.
Ik denk dat we morgen de zee zullen oversteken. Duurt het allemaal te lang voor je dan? Hij haalde zijn schouders op.
Ik ga gewoon veel slapen.. Ik knik verstandig. Redouan komt op dat moment terug en verteld dat hij een kamer heeft kunnen regelen. Ik stap samen met Ayoub uit en kijk Redouan aan die de auto afsluit en achter me aan wilt komen lopen. 
Waar ga je heen? We hebben belangrijke spullen in de auto. Blijf jij gewoon in de auto slapen gezien dit hotel geen garage heeft. Dan gaan Ayoub en ik in de kamer slapen. Hoofdschuddend keek hij me aan.
Dat is toch absurd. Geen enkele hond die onze auto zal zien staan. Ik ben kapot, heb anderhalve dag gereden. Ik heb echt mijn slaap nodig om er morgen weer tegenaan te kunnen. Ik schud nonchalant mijn hoofd.
Waarom doe je nou zo moeilijk? Zuchtend keek hij me aan.
Ouafaa, ik heb mijn slaap nodig. Anders rijden we door tot we een hotel vinden dat wel een garage bezit. Dan slaap ik tenminste in een bed. Koppig schud ik nogmaals mijn hoofd. Ik begreep niet waarom hij nou zo moeilijk deed. Er was toch niks mis mee als hij deze nacht in de auto zou slapen. Bovendien, ik zat al de hele dag met hem opgescheept. Het zou fijn zijn als ik eens rustig zou slapen zonder zijn bijzijn.. 
Ik wil slapen, ik heb nu echt een bed nodig, heb de kracht niet om wakker in de auto te blijven zitten zodat we opzoek kunnen naar het juiste hotel voor jou.. Stil bleef hij me toen aankijken en ik stak mijn hand naar hem uit.
Mag ik de sleutels van de kamer? Met moeite gaf hij ze toen aan me, en stapte vervolgens in de auto. Ik zucht opgelucht en denk aan het lekkere warme bed dat me aan het opwachten was. Ik voelde me niet goed, de zwangerschap was zwaar, ik was uitgeput en mijn voeten waren opgezwollen. Het gezeur van Redouan kon ik daar echt niet bij hebben..

Ayoub en ik draaien ons om en lopen het hotel in.
Het is eigenlijk best koud buiten.. Schouderophalend kijk ik Ayoub aan.
Dat geeft toch niet, want wij liggen straks lekker onder de warme dekens.. Ik trek hem tegen me aan, en snel lopen we de gang in die leidde naar onze kamer.. Redouan helemaal vergetend...*   


*Liefs,
Faatje*

----------


## Disz-Girl

Jaa weer een geweldig vervolg faatje.

Vind het jammer dat het bijna afgelopen is, hoop wel dat het goed komt tussen die twee.

Kan haast niet meer wachten op het volgende. 

Eid Moubarek trouwens  :knipoog:

----------


## pureMaroc

Ik dacht laat ik eens kijken of "Fatiha"  :mrt2:  al wat geschreven heeft.
Helaas, ik heb pech.

We zijn je niet vergeten hoor. Vergeet jij ons dan ook niet?

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*  Marokko   



Redouan 

De reis duurde lang, en was vermoeiend. Toch was de gedachte aan onze eindbestemming hetgeen wat me liet volhouden. Dat Ouafaa me dwong om via de Spaanse stad Marokko binnen te komen was niet omdat ze het fijn vond om door het noordelijke gebied van Marokko te rijden, zodat ze kon genieten van de bergen om haar heen. Het was een egostische keuze geweest, want rechtstreeks naar Al Hoceima, nee dat wilde ze niet met de boot. Dat duurde volgens haar veel te lang, en doordat ze zeeziek was kon ik haar met geen enkel argument overhalen. Nou vond ik het niet zo erg, het was alleen dat het lang geleden was sinds ik door deze smalle wegen had gereden om Al Hoceima te bereiken. Het voordeel was natuurlijk wel, dat ik er wel van genoot, om door die kleine dorpen te rijden, en dat ik de kans kreeg om te genieten van de mooie omgeving, dit was nou echt Marokko.. 

Veelal deed het me denken aan mijn jeugdige jaren, de vakanties die ik toen nog doorbracht met mijn ouders. Mijn vader was altijd iemand geweest die ons mooie verhalen vertelde over het land waar onze wortels lagen. Hij deelde het graag met ons, hij wilde immers dat wij, zijn kinderen dit meekregen en ons land nooit zouden vergeten. Dat we dit aan onze kinderen, en kleinkinderen zouden meegeven. Glimlachend denk ik terug aan de mooie tijden, aan de verhalen die we met grote nieuwsgierige ogen aanhoorde. Mijn vader, was de enige die ons kon fascineren met zijn woorden over het mooie land. Marokko; Mysterieus, vaak groen en vol met geheimen die graag verteld wilde worden


Zijn we er al bijna? Ayoub haalt me uit mijn gedachtes en glimlachend draai ik me naar hem om.
Ja, we rijden zo door Bni Abdellah. Dat ken je wel toch? Trots knikte hij naar me.
Daar kwam ik altijd naar de dokter of als ik iets moest halen. En dan komen we daarna bij de grote markt? Ik knik bevestigend.
Ja dat klopt. Dus dan zullen we snel aankomen, je zult zo wel van alles gaan herkennen. Ik merkte dat hij niet kon wachten en alvast rechtop ging zitten. Ouafaa die op de achterbank zat, was stil en keek naar het landschap. Ze was zo dichtbij, maar aan de andere kant ook zo ver weg. Ze was prikkelbaar geworden, alles wat ik kon zeggen zou bij haar in het verkeerde keelgat kunnen schieten. Ook al bedoelde ik iets goeds, alles wat van mij kant kwam was in haar ogen verkeerd. Toch liet ik het over me heen komen, mijn zussen hadden me immers gewaarschuwd. Ze was zwanger, en door de hormonen zou het goed kunnen dat ik een hele andere Ouafaa voor me zou krijgen. Iets wat ik eigenlijk al had ervaren.


...............

Het was weer een tijdje stil geweest, en Ayoub die zijn neus op het raam had gedrukt in de hoop zijn ouderlijk huis te kunnen herkennen had zich nieuwsgierig naar me omgedraaid.
Hoelang blijven we hier? Ik haalde me schouders op. 
Voor zolang het nodig is Antwoordde ik twijfelend, terwijl ik Ouafaa probeerde aan te kijken. Ze richtte zich dan ook op Ayoub.
We zien het wel Ayoub.. Hij was dan ook tevreden met dat antwoord.. Ik richtte me toen op Ouafaa.
Gaan we eerst naar huis? Ze haalde haar schouders op.
We rijden toch langs de Opa van Ayoub, maar aan de andere kant. Misschien is het handig als we ons eerst gaan opfrissen. Ik knik bevestigend en besluit om eerst naar de stad, en dus naar huis te rijden. Bij de bewuste plek verschijnt er automatisch een glimlach op me gezicht, en ik kan het niet laten om Ouafaa aan te kijken. Ze leek diep in gedachten verzonken te zijn.
Ouafaa, weet je nog..? Ze ontmoet mijn blik en knikte snel.
Jammer genoeg wel ja Ik slik, en hoewel ik haar antwoord had moeten verwachten toch ben ik teleurgesteld.. Maar misschien had het niet zoveel voor haar betekend als voor mij? Misschien had ze het juist liever niet zien gebeuren, terwijl ik aan de andere kant zo blij was dat ik haar die bewuste avond had aangereden. Zij had mijn leven namelijk veranderd, positief gezien. Zij was de enige vrouw die me op een speciale manier kon raken. Dat ik haar had ontmoet, en met haar was getrouwd, daar had ik geen moment spijt van al beweerde ik vaak genoeg van wel. Want Ouafaa zal uiteindelijk de enige persoon zijn die me echt kon raken, de enige vrouw voor wie ik werkelijk alles zou opgeven 

Voor even vroeg ik me af of mijn plan zou gaan lukken, het leek er steeds minder op. Het leek haar niets te interesseren, dus haar hart weer terug winnen op de plaats waar we elkaar hadden ontmoet, de plekken waar ik eerder haar hart heb weten te winnen Het leek er sterk op dat het me niet nog een keer zou lukken. Toch zou ik niet opgeven




Terwijl Ayoub en ik al geruime tijd klaar zijn om te vertrekken, schijnt Ouafaa niet snel de badkamer te verlaten. Zuchtend zaten we dan ook op de bank, geen van beide aan haar durvend te vragen om op te schieten.
Hoe heb jij Ouafaa ontmoet? Verward keek ik hem aan. Hoe kwam hij nou weer bij die vraag? 
Ehm, nou.. Ik moest samen met Amin, voor werk in Bni Abdellah zijn. Je weet wel, waar we net zijn langsgereden, toen je vertelde dat je daar wel eens kwam voor de dokter? Hij knikte en bleef me met nieuwsgierige ogen aankijken. Terwijl ik me afvroeg hoe het kwam dat hij dit Ouafaa nooit had gevraagd.
En toen reed ik terug naar huis, ik had hele erge haast want mijn moeder wilde dat ik snel thuis zou komen. Ik lette niet echt op de weg, en toen ik Amin een cd wilde aanwijzen heb ik niet kunnen zien dat Ouafaa de weg wilde oversteken. Waardoor ik haar dus heb geraakt. Eerst dacht ik dat het een dier was, maar toen Amin en ik waren uitgestapt besefte ik pas dat ik een vrouw had geraakt. Dit gebeurde voordat we in Ait Kamra aankwamen. En stiekem vond ik haar meteen al leuk. Hij lachte bij mijn laatste opmerking en vroeg me om hem meer te vertellen. Lachend vervolg ik dan ook mijn verhaal.
Ik was niet zo lief tegen haar, ik zag haar als een last en heb haar maar snel naar het ziekenhuis gebracht. Ook de volgende dag, toen ik haar terug naar huis bracht was ik gemeen. Maar eigenlijk had dat niks met haar te maken. Zo was ik gewoon. Later ben ik haar weer op een bruiloft tegengekomen. Daar heeft ze mijn moeder ontmoet, mijn moeder die al een hele bruiloft aan het plannen was voor mij. Ze vond namelijk dat het tijd werd om me te gaan settelen. En ze vond Ouafaa meteen al een geschikte kandidate. Nieuwsgierig onderbrak Ayoub me door me te vragen waarom Ouafaa uiteindelijk met me getrouwd was als ik zo gemeen was.

Ik haalde eerlijk mijn schouders op.
Eigenlijk weet ik dat niet, ik begrijp tot op de dag van vandaag niet waarom ze uiteindelijk met me is getrouwd. En dat niet alleen kleine Ayoub, ik vraag me ook af waarom ze na onze trouw het zo lang met me heeft uitgehouden? Want ook toen heb ik me niet kunnen gedragen. Niet kunnen gedragen zoals een man die zij verdient. Vreemd had Ayoub me aangekeken. En ik haalde me schouders op.
Je zult het ooit wel begrijpen kleintje, het gaat erom dat je weet dat een vrouw als Ouafaa dat is, zeldzaam zijn. Hij onderbrak me.
Maar wist je dat toen niet? En waarom accepteer je dat ze nu zo gemeen tegen je is? Ik verbaas me over zijn vragen. Hij was ook veel te slim voor zijn leeftijd.
Toen niet Ayoub, nu weet ik dat wel en daarom zal ik ook altijd bij haar blijven. Ook al stuurt ze me zo vaak weg, al is ze nu gemeen tegen me, en wil ze soms roepen dat ze me haat. Al wil ze me nu echt niet in haar buurt hebben, toch zal ik blijven en het haar niet kwalijk nemen. Ze is mijn vrouw Ayoub, en voor alles wat zij voor mij doet, zoals nu het belangrijkste, het feit dat ze mijn kind draagt en het daar zo moeilijk bij heeft. Voor al die dingen zal ik haar geschreeuw, en gescheld verdragen. Dat is het minste wat ik kan terugdoen. Even verbaas ik me zelf over de woorden die ik heb uitgesproken, toch kwamen ze recht uit mijn hart. Ik word uit mijn gedachtes gehaald door gesnik dat ik hoor en als ik opkijk merk ik dat de badkamerdeur open staat. Maar Ouafaa is nergens te bekennen. Zuchtend sta ik op en ga op het balkon staan. Trillend grijp ik naar een sigaret, waar ik eerst twijfelend naar kijk. Maar ik besef me dan dat ik het echt nodig heb. Ik zou er ooit wel mee stoppen

...............

Ouafaa  

Het emotionele weerzien met de Opa van Ayoub was achter de rug. Gelukkig had hij er beter uitgezien dan de dagen ervoor. Waardoor Ayoub niet erg zou schrikken als hij zijn Opa zo zwak had gezien. Ik besluit buiten een luchtje te gaan scheppen als ik merk dat iemand me achterna is gelopen. Verbaasd kijk ik hem aan.
Wilde je een sigaretje roken? Hij schudde zijn hoofd.
Nee, ik wilde even met je praten eigenlijk.. Zuchtend loop ik verder over het uitgestrekte landschap waar veel aandacht aan moest worden gegeven. 
Ik weet dat je me hebt gehoord toen ik het n en ander over ons aan Ayoub vertelde. Ik haalde me schouders op alsof het me niks had gedaan, toch voelde ik de vlinders in mijn buik als ik me de woorden herinner die hij had uitgesproken tijdens dat gesprek. Zijn woorden hadden zo eerlijk geklonken, alsof hij het echt meende. En in het verleden was al gebleken hoe zwak ik kon zijn voor zijn lieve woorden. Ik had het gewaardeerd dat hij het met Ayoub deelde, toch kon ik het op de n of andere manier niet geloven. Misschien zou hij er nu alles aan doen om me voor zich te winnen, ergens was hij toch te laat.. 

Ouafaa, ik weet dat je me niet vertrouwd. En je hebt ook alle reden gehad om me niet te vertrouwen, maar Ouafaa.. Ik ben hier nu, ik zal je zal bijstaan in wat je ook te wachten zal staan.. Je wordt de moeder van mijn kind Ouafaa.. Ik slik even en onderbreek hem.
Wat had zij dat ik jou niet kon geven? Er viel vervolgens een stilte en ik draaide me naar hem om. Zijn blik verstarde..
Dat zou ik wel willen weten Redouan, wat was er zo bijzonder aan haar? Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
Niks, ze had helemaal niks. Ze kon alleen goed acteren.. Nieuwsgierig bleef ik naar de rest van zijn verhaal.
Ze kon goed acteren? Hij knikte en ontweek toen mijn blik.
Ik had het contact met haar moeten verbreken zodra ik getrouwd was met jou. Ik had nooit naar haar toe moeten gaan, maar ik weet nu dat ik fout was door me met haar in te laten. Door in haar leugens te trappen.. Ik volg het niet helemaal.
Heb je genoten met haar? Hij schrok van mijn vraag, maar ik begreep niet echt waarom.
Natuurlijk niet! Wat denk je wel niet van mij?! Met opgetrokken wenkbrauw bleef ik hem aankijken.
Schreeuw niet tegen mij, en waarom schrik je van die vraag. Is toch normaal dat ik zoiets wil weten? Hij schudde met zijn hoofd.
Nee, dat is geen normale vraag. Ik weet echt niet wat je van mij denkt Ouafaa, maar je denkt wel verkeerd. Ik heb niet met haar gedeeld wat je denkt? Ik bleef hem aankijken..
Wat denk jij dan dat ik denk dat je met haar hebt gedeeld? Gefrustreerd gooide hij zijn handen in de lucht.
Doe niet zo! En kijk niet zo naar me, met die beschuldigende blik in je ogen. Ik ben daar niet schuldig aan.Hij stapte op me af en voor ik het wist drukte hij zijn lippen op de mijne. Zijn handen omvatte mijn gezicht en ik zoen hem terug. 

Maandenlang had ik zijn lippen moeten missen, zijn vertrouwde handen op mijn gezicht. Zijn liefkozingen als ik zijn lichaam tegen me aanvoel. Het voelt alsof ik iets wat ik al zo lang hebben moeten missen nu eindelijk kan omarmen, iets waar ik nachtenlang naar heb verlangt.. Maar toch voelt het ook zo verkeerd, en dus duw ik hem met alle kracht van me af. 
Niet doen Mijn stem had schor geklonken, en had me op de n of andere manier verraden. Ik ontwijk zijn blik.
Ik doe het om die blik in je ogen niet meer te hoeven zien. Ouafaa, ik haat het als je me zo beschuldigend aankijkt. Iets wat ik echt niet ben.. Vreemd sla ik mijn armen over elkaar, bang dat ik mijn handen niet in bedwang zou kunnen houden en zal reiken naar zijn ongeschoren baard. Om mijn vingers teder over de stoppels te laten glijden.. 

Ik schud mijn hoofd door de gedachte aan die aanraking en probeer de stilte tussen ons te verbreken. 
Waar ben je dan wel schuldig aan Redouan? Want naar mijn idee at je gewoon van twee walletjes, toch? Geschrokken schudde hij zijn hoofd.
Ze heeft nooit wat voor mij betekend Ouafaa, op geen enkele manier heeft het met haar kunnen evenaren met het moois dat wat wij delen. Het zijn de gevoelens die ik alleen voor jou koester. De nachten die ik met jou heb gedeeld Ouafaa, ik zou nooit vreemdgaan op die manier. Als getrouwde man heb ik me daarvan onthouden. Denk alstublieft niet zo slecht over me..

Ik ben in de war en even lijk ik het niet goed te hebben gehoord. 
Waar was je dan al die tijd Redouan? Waar was je al die tijd dat ik niet wist wat je uitspookte? Je liegt gewoon tegen me.. Je houdt niet eens van me.. Dus ik geloof jou niet.. De woorden zijn gemeend, en het interesseerde me niet hoe het bij hem zou aankomen. Nu ik zo naar hem keek, herkende ik de blik in zijn ogen, de kwetsende blik die ik vaak genoeg heb gezien wanneer ik in de spiegel keek. Ik was verbitterd en hoopte dat hij zou zwelgen in zelfmedelijden. Het interesseerde me helemaal niets, en mijn blik zou hem die bevestiging geven. Hoofdschuddend draaide ik me om en loop weg om een frisse neus te halen. Redouan zonder enige hoop achterlatend * 



Thanx dames... En nee, ik zal jullie niet vergeten..

Veel liefs,
Fatiha

----------


## Disz-Girl

Prachtig prachtig prachtig!!!

Ik kom hier dagelijks kijken of je al een vervolgje hebt neergetypt.
Ik weet al ondertussen dat het meestal de zondag is  :grote grijns: 

Wachtend op het volgende... 

Doei

----------


## pureMaroc

Een prachtig vervolg. Moge vele volgen.

Namens alle trouwe lezers: dank je wel

----------


## mehdija

ik vind je verhaal superrrrrr!!

volg het nu elke x nadat ik het heb zien staan

ga zo door meid


dikke kus Mehdija

----------


## ouafaelove

Een fan erbij.

Slm Faatje. Jij bent echt een topschrijfster Masha ALLAH. Je verhaal heeft mij echt geraakt. Ik moet zeggen dat ik er heel veel van leert door jouw verhalen over het huwelijk en het leven. Ga zo maar zo meid. Mijn complement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ik kan niet wacht tot er weer gevolg komt. Ik vraag me of het wel waar gebeurd is.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Dag dames...

Bedankt voor de lieve reacties..
Heb deze week vrij, en meer tijd om te schrijven.. Dus ik hoop vandaag nog, of morgen hier een stuk te kunnen plaatsen..
Verder ben ik ook bezig met andere stukken schrijven..

In ieder geval, leuk om de reacties te lezen...
Disz_girl, trouwe lezer... het is inderdaad vaak op zondag

Puremaroc en Mehdija dankje wel..

En Ouafaelove welkom bij het verhaal.. Het is niet waargebeurd, en ben blij te lezen dat je ervan leert.. Zolang het maar in positieve zin is


Groetjes,
Faat*

----------


## Jihanetje

Faat, 

je kan echt mooi schrijven tbarkelah. Ik heb alles in 1 ochtend gelezen...

Liefs, 
jihanetje

----------


## pureMaroc

Ik wacht en wacht ......

----------


## ouafaelove

Ik wacht ook. 

 :huil:   :huil:   :huil: 

Please, zet een vervolg op, al is het maar 5 zinnen.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Dag schatjes...

Sorry maar het gaat nog even duren..
Geef me de tijd, omdat het vervolg dat ik ga plaatsen het laatste zal zijn voor dit verhaal...

InsaAllah tot gauw..

Dikke zoen!*

----------


## miss_kebdania17

ejj heb al kei lang niet meer gelezen mr heb nu alles gelezen wallah super! schrijf snel terug xje

----------


## Jihanetje

tja en dan zit je met de gebakken peren he! eerst verslaafd worden en dan niet op tijd je sjotje krijgen! das nie eerlijk....

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*
Ouafaa 


Ik ben nog bezig met uitpakken als Redouan weer terug komt nadat hij uitgebreid boodschappen heeft gedaan. Ik beantwoord zijn groet kortaf en houd mijn blik op de volle kast voor me. Waarom had ik ook alweer zoveel kleding meegenomen? Ik voel me moe en voel een pijnsteek in mijn onderbuik. De zoveelste van vandaag. Toch probeer ik het zoals voorgaande keren te negeren, ik had het veel te druk met andere dingen.
Lukt het? Ik knik zonder op te kijken met mijn hoofd.
Ik heb de nodige boodschappen gedaan, misschien moet je even kijken of je nog wat nodig hebt Vragend kijk ik naar hem op.
Misschien moet je Ayoub gaan halen bij zijn Opa.. Verward bleef hij me aankijken.
Waarom? Ik ben er toch.. Als je ergens hulp bij nodig hebt.. Ik schud mijn hoofd en sla mijn ogen neer. Zuchtend neem ik plaats op het bed.
Het is zo leeg zonder hem in huis. En ik heb niks te doen.. Hij bleef even staan en kwam toen naast me zitten. Het was even stil toen hij mijn hand vastpakte. Waarschijnlijk had hij afgewacht totdat ik mijn hand uit zijn greep zou trekken.
Gaat alles wel goed met je? Met de zwangerschap bedoel ik.. Moet je niet ergens naar toe voor controle ofzo..? Ik haal mijn schouders op.
Ik weet het niet.. Ik voel me eigenlijk ook niet zo goed.. Geschrokken draaide hij zijn gezicht naar me toe.
Wat is er dan? Heb je ergens pijn? Ik schud mijn hoofd.
Nee laat maar, er is niks.. Hij negeerde mijn woorden en stond op. Ik schrik wanneer hij zijn hand uit de mijne laat glijden. Ik begreep niet waarom ik hem nu opeens zo graag bij me wilde hebben. Ik dacht juist dat ik hem liever helemaal niet meer zag.
Hier, doe deze mantel om. We gaan naar het ziekenhuis. Ik schrik bij het horen van dat laatste woord.
Maar er is helemaal niks Redouan.. Hij schudde hardnekkig met zijn hoofd.
Kom nou, al is het alleen maar om ons beide gerust te stellen.. Ik haal diep adem en volg hem dan naar buiten. In de auto kijk ik naar zijn hand die hij krachtig op de versnellingsbak hield. Onbewust leg ik mijn hand op de zijne, ik verlangde zo naar zijn aanraking. Hij was geschrokken van het gebaar, en keek me daarom ook aan. En ik ontweek zijn blik. Gelukkig weerde hij mijn hand niet weg en begreep hij misschien daarom, waarom ik naar zijn liefkozing verlangde..

Toen we waren uitgestapt en al enige tijd in de hal van het ziekenhuis stonden keek ik bang om me heen. Het deed me terugdenken aan de laatste keer dat ik me hier, op dezelfde plek bevond. Toen stond ik er echt alleen voor, toen had ik niemand om op terug te vallen. Ik moest het alleen doen.. Een enorme angst overviel me. Wat als er iets was met de baby? Ik had me nooit tijdens mijn zwangerschap zorgen gemaakt, geen enkel moment was ik bang geweest dat er iets mis zou kunnen gaan. En nu stond ik hier, volkomen in angst en het zweet dat over me voorhoofd liep bewees dat ik bang was voor wat me te wachten stond. Wat zou ik moeten als ik de baby zou verliezen? Dat zou allemaal mijn schuld zijn, ik had me immers teveel zorgen gemaakt de afgelopen dagen. Ik had niet op mijn gezondheid gelet, ik was te druk met andere zaken..

Redouan die de baliemedewerkster duidelijk probeerde te maken dat hij niet ging wachten tot er een dokter tijd voor hem had leek zich steeds meer te irriteren aan de nuchterheid van de bewuste dame. Een ogenblik staarde ik naar hem en een gevoel van liefde overspoelt me. Een enorme drang naar zijn aanraking doet me mijn zorgen even vergeten. Ik voelde me alleen, en ik had het koud. Ik was bang en ik zocht naar zijn blik, naar de blik die me kon vertellen dat alles goed zou komen. Naar zijn woorden die me zouden geruststellen..
Redouan Mijn stem had schor en zacht geklonken. Toch had hij me gehoord, en draaide hij zich naar me om. De dame in kwestie bleef doorratelen over de procedure in het ziekenhuis maar Redouan leek niet meer naar haar te luisteren. Hij had de blik in mijn ogen opgemerkt en bezorgd kwam hij op me af lopen. Mijn onderkin trilde en ik probeerde mijn tranen in bedwang te houden. Hij spreidde zijn armen en zodra ze mij omvatte liet ik de tranen gaan. Hij hield me stevig vast en sussend liet hij me weten dat alles wel goed zou komen, dat ik me geen zorgen moest maken en vooral dat ik niks te vrezen had, want hij was bij me. Ik klampte me aan hem vast, en ik voelde mijn oogleden zwaar worden. Ik wilde slapen, en met de onaangename rust die me overviel liet ik me gaan



Als ik wakker word kijk ik gedesorinteerd om me heen. Redouan die bij het raam staat en met zijn handen in zijn zakken naar buiten kijkt geeft me het gevoel dat er iets mis is.
Redouan.. Meteen draaide hij zich naar me om, en glimlachend kwam hij op me af om een kus op mijn voorhoofd te drukken. Ik voel me warm worden door dit gebaar.
Je had helemaal niet geslapen, daarom voelde je je niet goed. Gekkerd, je hebt me laten schrikken.. Ik probeer hem een glimlach te schenken en zonder het hem te vragen verteld hij verder.
Alles is goed met de baby, dus maak je geen zorgen lieverd. Ik ben bij je.. Zijn lieve woorden zorgen voor een brok in mijn keel. Ik wilde zo graag bij hem zijn, ik wilde hem niet kwijt. Ik wilde hem voor de rest van me leven bij me hebben..
Ik moet je wat vertellen.. Zijn ogen glinsterde en de uitdrukking op zijn gezicht vertelde me dat hij zich gelukkig voelde.
Ik heb kunnen zien wat het wordt.. Ik trek mijn wenkbrauw op, niet wetend waar hij op doelde..
Ayoub krijgt een zusje.. We verwachten een dochtertje.. En de brok in mijn keel liet me toe om de tranen te laten.. Niet door het nieuws, wat dat wist ik al maar door het geluk dat ik las in zijn ogen. Dat maakte mij emotioneel, de blik van een aankomende vader, die intens gelukkig zonder woorden mij liet weten hoeveel ik voor hem betekende. De woorden waren niet meer nodig, overbodig. Ik hoefde het niet te horen, de stilte en de blik in zijn ogen hadden het me gezegd

.

Heb je trouwens zin om naar het strand te gaan, of wil je liever naar huis? Misschien heb je nog slaap? Ik schud met mijn hoofd en laat hem me in de auto helpen. Als hij dan ook naast me plaatsneemt kijk ik hem even aan.
Ik wil wel even uitwaaien.. Knikkend bevestigt hij ons volgende bestemming. 

Onbewust denk ik terug aan onze eerste ontmoeting, de dag dat Redouan me aanreed.
Je bent echt een klootzak.. Verward keek hij me aan.
Soms wel ja.. Met rollende ogen bleef hij me aankijken en ik lachte. 
Die dag, dat je me had aangereden, de momenten in de auto. Toen je me naar het ziekenhuis bracht, en de volgende dag weer naar huis. Je was echt een hufter.. Ik zag hoe het schaamrood naar zijn wangen steeg.
Je hebt gelijk, ik was een eersteklas hufter.. Het spijt me.. Ik schudde met mijn hoofd.
Dat was eigenlijk nog niks.. Vergeleken met de bruiloft, toen ik je moeder ontmoette. Zijn ogen werden groot en ik genoot er intens van.
Je hebt de andere duidelijk uitgelegd dat ik op je geld uit was, en daarnaast vond je dat ik geen borsten had, dus de jurk stond me ook niet? Hakkelend zocht hij naar de juiste woorden, uit het niets begon ik te lachen en hij kreeg in de gaten dat ik hem zat te pesten.
Het spijt me echt.. Het was eigenlijk het tegenover gestelde. Ik had je daarvoor al opgemerkt, toen je de trap afliep. Je zag er echt mooi uit, de jurk stond je geweldig, je zuivere gezicht dat je natuurlijke schoonheid niet beter naar voren kon brengen. En de jurk, laat ik daar maar niks meer over zeggen. Ouafaa, ik ben toen echt op je gevallen en ik heb je toen al benoemd als prinses, kort daarna, als mijn prinses.. Ik slik even en wend mijn blik af.
Houd op met slijmen, het zit al goed.. Zijn hand legde hij op mijn kin en draaide zo mijn gezicht naar hem toe..
Ik ben niet aan het slijmen, ik zeg slechts de waarheid. Ik knik en sla mijn ogen neer. 
Wat me het meeste spijt Ouafaa, is dat ik je heb geraakt toen ik over je moeder begon. Dat zal ik nooit goed kunnen praten, maar ik wist het niet.. Ik keek naar buiten en laat zijn woorden tot me doordringen. Slikkend probeer ik niet aan haar te denken terwijl dat onmogelijk was. Ze was altijd in mijn gedachtes, bij alles dacht ik aan haar. Aan hoe zij de situatie zou hebben opgelost, aan hoe zij de dingen makkelijk kon maken. Ze bezat op de n of andere manier de kracht om Walid en ik altijd gerust te stellen, al was dat op sommige momenten dat we dachten dat het echt niet goed zou komen, was zij er toch om het tegendeel te bewijzen, want zoals zij het zei; Alles komt goed..

We zijn er.. Ik kijk hem aan, en laat hem mijn tranen wegvegen. Hij bleef me lang aankijken en ik besluit dan uit te stappen. Toch was hij me voor, en hielp hij me uit de auto. Niet snel later lopen we over het zand..

Waar dacht je aan, net? Ik haal mijn schouders op en probeer zijn blik te vermijden. 
Ik herinner me woorden, die mijn woorden me wel eens zei.. Vragend bleef hij me aankijken.. Ik laat ik mijn handen in de zijne verstrengelen. Even blijf ik stilstaan en sla de mantel dichter om me heen. Ik staar naar het water, en kijk dan weer op naar Redouan.
Soms moet je beslissingen maken, beslissingen die soms zo onwaarschijnlijk lijken, maar je uiteindelijk het grootste geluk brengen.. Keuzes die je maken tot de vrouw die je vandaag bent..  Redouan knikte.
Ze heeft gelijk.. En ook ik bevestigde knikkend haar woorden.
Ik heb ooit het besluit genomen om met je te trouwen, hoe onwaarschijnlijk dat ook toentertijd leek. Ik heb je vertrouwd, ik heb in een toekomst samen geloofd Redouan. Jij hebt er uiteindelijk van afgezien. Hij wendde zijn blik van de mijne, en sloot even zijn ogen.
Een keuze die ik nooit had moeten maken, ik had je niet moeten laten vallen.. Ik knik om dat te beamen.

Zuchtend loop ik dan verder en hij loopt met me mee, zijn hand verstrengelde zich wederom in de mijne. 
Je bent mijn vrouw, de toekomstige moeder van mijn kinderen. Je bent de prinses wie mijn kroon nog steeds past.. Ik blijf stilstaan na zijn woorden en kijk hem afwachtend aan.
Kijk.. we zijn hier getrouwd, bij dit strand.. weet je nog, onze bruiloft? Ik knik
Elke detail ken ik nog.. Met een glimlach bleef hij me aankijken..
Ik ook, het waren de mooiste dagen van mijn leven. Waarom? Omdat ik naast de enige vrouw stond die mij kon raken op wat voor vlak dan ook. De enige vrouw die mij gelukkig kon maken, de vrouw voor wie ik als enige uit mijn dagelijkse sleur zou breken. Naast mijn moeder Ouafaa, ben jij de enige voor wie ik alles zou opgeven.. Voor wie ik alles anders zou doen als je dat van me zou vragen.. Slikkend staarde ik hem aan, en toen hij op zijn knien ging, snakte ik naar adem.
Ik wil dat je met me trouwt, of althans met me getrouwd blijft.. Geschrokken blijf ik hem aankijken, opzoek naar de juiste woorden.
Redouan, doe normaal! Sta op en zet me niet voorschut, al die mensen kijken naar ons. Hij schud eigenwijs zijn hoofd en houdt mijn hand stevig vast.
Ouafaa, ik wil echt dat je mijn vrouw blijft. Ik wil dat je bij me terug komt. Het spijt me van alles, je bent de enige voor mij. Je bent altijd de enige voor me geweest. Trouw nog een keer met me! Ik schud verward mijn hoofd.
Waarom? Waarom zou ik weer mijn jawoord aan je moeten geven? Zijn gezicht klaart op en ik begreep niet waarom.
Omdat ik van je hou.. Slikkend blijf ik hem aankijken.
Ik hou van je Ouafaa, met heel mijn hart en mijn ziel. Hij had de woorden herhaald, omdat hij de ongelovige blik in mijn ogen blijkbaar had opgemerkt. 
Hij had de woorden uitgesproken, de woorden waar ik vaak genoeg naar had verlangd. Hij had ze nu eindelijk uitgesproken, en ze waren oprecht. Dat zag ik aan hem, zoals geen ander zou kunnen zijn dat hij zijn woorden oprecht meende



Ik word wakker door het telefoongesprek dat hij voerde.
Amin, het spijt me. Maar ik kom voorlopig echt niet terug. Reken er zeker maar op dat ik een maand hier nog ben, en anders ben ik wel in een ander land, aan het genieten met mijn gezin. Amin had hem onderbroken en achteraf weet ik dat hij hem probeerde uit te leggen dat hij Redouan nodig had i.v.m werk.
Ik heb mijn vrouw terug Amin, en daar kan niks tegenop, ook niet als het met werk te maken heeft. Zijn woorden dringen tot diep in me door, en algauw dwalen mijn gedachtes af naar afgelopen nacht. Hij had me geliefkoosd zoals hij dat nooit eerder heeft gedaan. Hij had daad aan zijn woorden gebracht. Want dat hij van me houdt, dat weet ik nu zeker, na de passievolle nacht die voor altijd in mijn geheugen was gegrift. 

Elke aanraking, elke kus benadrukte de liefde en genegenheid die we voor elkaar koesterde. We waren niet alleen man en vrouw, we waren niet zomaar geliefde maar verloren zielen, die elkaar terug hadden gevonden.. En dat zou alleen ten gunste zijn in de toekomst



Liggend leunde ik tegen hem aan. En genoot van zijn hand die door mijn haar woelde. Ik had mijn ogen gesloten om zijn liefkozingen beter te kunnen ervaren.
Ouafaa? Ik knipperde even met mijn ogen.
Hmm.. Hij werd even stil maar duidelijk wilde hij me iets vragen.
Waarom ben je met me meegegaan naar Marokko als je me niet kon uitstaan? Onbewust verscheen er een glimlach op mijn gezicht
Het was mijn enige kans Redouan, om hier te komen en Ayoub dus niet teleur te stellen. Het was net als met jou ooit Redouan, alleen was dit alternatief niet enig.. Hij zuchtte.
Hoe bedoel je? Wanneer was het wel enig? Ik opende mijn ogen en draaide me naar hem om. Zijn nieuwsgierige maar donkere ogen staarde me aan.
Dit was mijn enige mogelijkheid, zoals jij dat ooit was Redouan; Mijn Enig Alternatief 




Het Einde*

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Het is gedaan lieve lezers...
Het is vreemd, heel vreemd..

Alweer het derde verhaal dat ik heb afgerond..
Inmiddels een jaar later nadat ik het ben begonnen, nog vreemder..
De tijd gaat echt snel...

Ik wil al mijn lezers bedanken, jullie hebben stuk voor stuk ervoor gezorgd dat dit verhaal draaiende bleef...

Jullie hebben ontzettend veel geduld met me gehad, en daar bedank jullie dan ook voor...

Ik zal jullie zeker beloven dat ik met een nieuw verhaal kom, maar voorlopig heb ik daar nog even geen tijd voor..

Ik houd jullie natuurlijk op de hoogte...

Mensen, nogmaals bedankt.. Echt waar...

Een hele dikke zoen!
Fatiha*

----------


## ouafaelove

Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH Masha ALLAH

en nog eens 100.000.00 Masha ALLAH

Faatje, jouw verhaal is echt de top (top is nog eens zacht uitgedrukt).

Liefs Ouafae

----------


## pureMaroc

Klasse meid. 
Geniet nu maar van je welverdiende rust.

Tot de volgende keer.

----------


## Disz-Girl

Het was een Top Verhaal !!! Zoals je al meerdere keren hebt gelezen heb je een talent voor het schrijven.

Een jaar is zeker snel gegaan, zeker omdat we telkens snakten naar een nieuw vervolgje. Het wachten was het meer dan waard!

Hopelijk lezen we meer van jou. 

Doe het nog goed in je dagelijks leven. Beslama

----------


## Jihanetje

Supper verhaal, waar staan je andere verhalen?

----------


## mejnoon

ehm...hello there?!

Mooi verhaal en mooie einde. Sorry dat ik er de laatste tijd niet bij geweest ben maar woon tegenwoordig in Engeland en ben laatst verhuist naar een andere woning waar ik nog steeds op mijn internet aansluiting wacht... dusj mijn oprechte excuses voor de afwezigheid. Maargoed merkte dat ik niet veel gemist had.
Anyhow ik zal een evt nieuwe verhaal afwachten en tot die tijd wens ik je all the best.

Salaam Alaykum WRWB,

Mejnoon

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

> _Geplaatst door mejnoon_ 
> *ehm...hello there?!
> 
> Mooi verhaal en mooie einde. Sorry dat ik er de laatste tijd niet bij geweest ben maar woon tegenwoordig in Engeland en ben laatst verhuist naar een andere woning waar ik nog steeds op mijn internet aansluiting wacht... dusj mijn oprechte excuses voor de afwezigheid. Maargoed merkte dat ik niet veel gemist had.
> Anyhow ik zal een evt nieuwe verhaal afwachten en tot die tijd wens ik je all the best.
> 
> Salaam Alaykum WRWB,
> 
> Mejnoon*


*Zo zo.. Engeland? Hoe dat zo?
Alhoewel ik het ook wel van je had verwacht..

Gaat verder alles goed met je? Goed om weer iets van je te lezen..
Je hebt inderdaad niet veel gemist, behalve het afsluiting van het verhaal...

Ouafae, puremaroc, diszgirl en jihanetje, bedankt.. echt waar!
Binnenkort een nieuw verhaal... Stay tuned..

En Jihanetje, mijn andere verhalen zijn ook op dit forum te vinden...*

----------


## fatima0611

Uw verhaal was echt prachtig!!  :love:  
Sorry dat ik niet veel reageerde maar heb het nu ook heel druk!!  :droef:  
Twark'Allah Allah swt heeft je echt een prachtige talent gegeven Fatiha, ik ben blij dat je het met ons deelt!!  :duim:   :wohaa:   :blij:  


Dikke zoen van een trouwe lezeres!!  :blauwe kus:  




Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

K wil je hartelijk bedanken dat ik van je schrijf talent mocht genieten thnx

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Bedankt dames, echt super...!

Zie ook mijn ondertekening voor het nieuwe verhaal.. 
Hoop jullie ook daar te kunnen zien...

Groetjes!*

----------


## choumicha-marok

ik ben nieuw op maroc.nl;maar jou verhaal was het eerste wat ik las.ik heb ik heb echt uren achter mijn computer gezeten.je hebt een talent meisje en hoop snel weer iets van je te lezen,kan bijna niet wachten

----------


## orka-ogen

hallo allemaal 
HALLO FAATJE

ik ben er terug na lang weggeweest. heb een bevalling achter de rug 
nu ben ik trg en heb je verhaal uitgelezen....

WAAAAAUUUUUW ik heb t genoeg gezegd maar ik blijf het maar herhalen
ONGELOOFLIJK MOOI.

heb zin in je volgend verhaal.

je doet het heel goed

----------


## AnIIIssA

ik ben hier nieuw by maroc.nl en jah ik moet u 100% gelijk geven haar verhalen zijn gwn prachtig ...
ojaa proficiat met je kindje :d wat is het geslacht trouwens???


dikke koes

----------


## orka-ogen

het is een heel braaf meisje dat ondertussen 6 maanden oud is

----------


## AnIIIssA

eey mabrouk zou ik zo zeggen , ben heel blij heel voor jou !!!  :blij:  


ojaa ben trouwns begonnen aan een verhaaltje " waarom ik ", zou graag je mening willen weten :d

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Orka_ogen,

Wat fijn wat van je te lezen, ik wil je nog feliciteren met de geboorte van je kind. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je je handen er vol aan hebt.. Moehim, ben echt oprecht blij voor je. 
Bedankt ook voor je reactie lieve dame, geldt ook voor Anissa en choumicha_marok. Hoop dat ik jullie binnenkort ook mag verwelkomen bij mijn nieuwe verhaal. Zie ondertekening!

Liefs,
Faatje*

----------


## miss hayatje

[GLOW=deeppink]heeeey iedereen ik ben hier nieuw bij maroc.nl en heb juist uw verhaal uitgelezen het is gwn een pracht van een verhaal mascha'allah hopelijk schrijf je binnenkort nog een verhaaltje alvast bedankt kusjes!![/GLOW]  :wow:   :haha:   :duim:

----------


## Bloosje

Ik ben bij bladzijde 34 wat een mooi verhaal ik kan niet wacht5en om verder te lezen, je bent echt goed. Ben ook gelijk lid geworden om te reageren, wauw.

----------


## FaatjeMoesjoem

*Omhoog!*

----------

